# George Zimmerman found Not Guilty



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Why wont the prosecutor charge her with perjury? Being vague means he won't do it. Can GZ get a fair trial?


"Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s girlfriend lied under oath

The murder case against half-Latino neighborhood watchman George Zimmerman was dealt a devastating blow Tuesday, when prosecutors acknowledged that their star witness, the 19-year old former girlfriend of the late Florida teenager Trayvon Martin, lied under oath.

The woman, who also told police she was on the phone with Martin shortly before his death, falsely testified that she was in the hospital on the day of Martin’s funeral — perhaps to garner sympathy.

“In fact, she lied,” defense attorney Don West said. Prosecutors also acknowledged her lie, but were reportedly vague about whether they would charge the woman with perjury."

Read more: http://dailycaller.com/2013/03/06/prosecutors-admit-trayvon-martins-girl...


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Skermac said:


> Why wont the prosecutor charge her with perjury? Being vague means he won't do it. Can GZ get a fair trial?
> 
> 
> "Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s girlfriend lied under oath
> ...


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


>



LMAO! Good one!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

She was one of the worst witnesses that I've ever seen. :StephenA She embodied all of the worst stereotypes about black women.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> She was one of the worst witnesses that I've ever seen. :StephenA She embodied all of the worst stereotypes about black women.


Especially the 'Just got my court nails' thing. fpalm


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It also didn't help that she looked and sounded like Precious.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Why is this case still going on? The man is obviously guilty as sin. 

He should be locked up.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why is this case still going on? The man is obviously guilty as sin.
> 
> He should be locked up.


We know this but this is the USA and it is Florida so...well we can guess how this will end.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> We know this but this is the USA and it is Florida so...well we can guess how this will end.


Yeah, it happened right around my area so this is a huge deal to the media around here. Doesn't shock me though, she's the perfect witness to convince white America that the victim is somehow in the wrong. Laughable, but "somehow" always seems to happen that way. People say it's playing the race card, but the reason this whole incident happened is cause of race. Hell he was told by the police to leave it alone & he followed the kid anyway. And they want to say Trayvon was hostile, if some dumb ass was following ANY of us we would be hostile too if he got out of the car & started questioning us when we didn't do a damn thing but walk down the street.

Don't worry, he'll be found innocent & go into hiding with Casey Anthony somewhere. (Y)


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I was hoping this trial would never happen. Remember that awful thread that went on and on and on and on?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why is this case still going on? The man is obviously guilty as sin.
> 
> He should be locked up.


wtf? If you kept up with the trial you would know he is innocent and the only reason there is a trial is because black groups protested when he was not arrested for a couple months. The law new he wasn't guilty but the prosecutor wants to appease the masses so their wont be riots.

There are pics of blood on the back of GZ's head where Trayvon bashed his head on the ground and sat on him beating him. He shot him to get him off it looks like.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> wtf? If you kept up with the trial you would know he is innocent and the only reason there is a trial is because black groups protested when he was not arrested for a couple months. The law new he wasn't guilty but the prosecutor wants to appease the masses so their wont be riots.
> 
> There are pics of blood on the back of GZ's head where Trayvon bashed his head on the ground and sat on him beating him. He shot him to get him off it looks like.


Ok Mr. I Stuck Up For Jodi Arias Because She's Hot. :StephenA2


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't believe people still care this much about this fucking case.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Trayvon Martin's Father believes the trial will come to the correct(in his mind) conclusion: That the fellow on trial is guilty. Let's wait and see what happens if he guessed wrong.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

:lmao at kobra's suppressed anger.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Skermac said:


> wtf? If you kept up with the trial you would know he is innocent and the only reason there is a trial is because black groups protested when he was not arrested for a couple months. The law new he wasn't guilty but the prosecutor wants to appease the masses so their wont be riots.
> 
> There are pics of blood on the back of GZ's head where Trayvon bashed his head on the ground and sat on him beating him. He shot him to get him off it looks like.


If somebody was following me around my neighborhood in a vehicle, hopped out & started approaching me while asking questions - I'd probably swing on him. And if I was lucky enough to connect, I'd probably go for some more - especially if I knew he had a gun on him. But whatever, that's just me. Don't follow people around & maybe you won't get your head bashed in like the pussy he obviously is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i would like to play the race card please


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Glass Shatters said:


> :lmao at kobra's suppressed anger.


Thank you so much for your relevant response. Please add more. 

And witnessing injustices are just hilarious aren't they?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> If somebody was following me around my neighborhood in a vehicle, hopped out & started approaching me while asking questions - I'd probably swing on him. And if I was lucky enough to connect, I'd probably go for some more - especially if I knew he had a gun on him. But whatever, that's just me. Don't follow people around & maybe you won't get your head bashed in like the pussy he obviously is.


And you would be arrested for felonious assault for trying to be a hardass.

Also, continued :lmao at kobra. He's just mad that the girl in question admitted to the jury that Trayvon called Zimmerman a "cracker" after the media and everyone else tried to portray him as a racist pig. Turns out that's a two way street, eh?

:jesse


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

we all know he will get away with it sadly


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Glass Shatters said:


> And you would be arrested for felonious assault for trying to be a hardass.
> 
> Also, continued :lmao at kobra. He's just mad that the girl in question admitted to the jury that Trayvon called Zimmerman a "cracker" after the media and everyone else tried to portray him as a racist pig. Turns out that's a two way street, eh?


And of course you missed the part about him being "creepy" and following him around. :jesse

And when did I say anything about calling someone a cracker and getting mad about it? Or are you just trying to speak for me again?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you guys are such *******


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

> The woman, who also told police she was on the phone with Martin shortly before his death, falsely testified that she was in the hospital on the day of Martin’s funeral — perhaps to garner sympathy.


I don't blame her. So much pressure is on her by the media, friends and family. But that still doesn't change the fact that Zimmerman is guilty. God as my witness, if he somehow gets off, then I will drive my behind all the way to the States to join the riots.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

messi said:


> I don't blame her. So much pressure is on her by the media, friends and family. But that still doesn't change the fact that Zimmerman is guilty. God as my witness, if he somehow gets off, then I will drive my behind all the way to the States to join the riots.


Don't blame her? You can't lie under oath. There won't be a riot. No one is going to do anything about it. lol at you taking a road trip to join in rioting.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

i got something that kills her credibility worse than lying under oath.




Spoiler: lol


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Skermac said:


> wtf? If you kept up with the trial you would know he is innocent and the only reason there is a trial is because black groups protested when he was not arrested for a couple months. The law new he wasn't guilty but the prosecutor wants to appease the masses so their wont be riots.
> 
> There are pics of blood on the back of GZ's head where Trayvon bashed his head on the ground and sat on him beating him. He shot him to get him off it looks like.


Skermac here is right. The reason Zimmerman wasn't arrested in the first place is because they had no evidence to contradict the core of his story. They still don't. He was arrested simply to make the masses happy. Honestly I feel so bad for the guy because he was so stressed out he put on a hundred pounds and he's a big ol fat ass now. He's looking at the possibility of spending the rest of his youth in prison or if he gets off, being a marked man for life.

@Kobra why do you always get so defensive in threads like this? Just curious.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> *Skermac here is right. The reason Zimmerman wasn't arrested in the first place is because they had no evidence to contradict the core of his story. They still don't. He was arrested simply to make the masses happy. Honestly I feel so bad for the guy because he was so stressed out he put on a hundred pounds and he's a big ol fat ass now. He's looking at the possibility of spending the rest of his youth in prison or if he gets off, being a marked man for life.*
> 
> @Kobra why do you always get so defensive in threads like this? Just curious.


Well he shouldn't have been stereotyping and following people then


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Don't blame her? You can't lie under oath. There won't be a riot. No one is going to do anything about it. lol at you taking a road trip to join in rioting.


She's young, what do you expect? This case is being covered world wide and so much pressure is on her. Her boyfriend was _killed_, do you think she will try to help Zimmerman out in anyway possible? Nah. Remember the LA riots? Rodney King wasn't shot dead, Travyon was, so I guarantee there is going to be a riot if Zimmerman gets off. And if that happens then I will seriously pack up and drive to the States because that would be injustice. I am not even kidding. I live close to the States so it wouldn't be too much of a hassle anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

messi said:


> I don't blame her. So much pressure is on her by the media, friends and family. But that still doesn't change the fact that Zimmerman is guilty. God as my witness, if he somehow gets off, then I will drive my behind all the way to the States to join the riots.


*No, he's not guilty...yet. "Guilty" is a legal term and it has yet to be decided. Seeing as how the prosecution is putting people on the stand that are lying doesn't bode well for their side. I don't see him being found guilty here.*


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

wrestle_champion said:


> Well he shouldn't have been stereotyping and following people then


Well Trayvon shouldn't have had a chip on his shoulder. You can't beat someone up just because they're following you. If I go outside right now, kick someone's ass and when the police get here I say "hey he's was following me!" do you think I would get off? Not a chance.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

scrilla said:


> i got something that kills her credibility worse than lying under oath.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is the break in the case we were looking for


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *No, he's not guilty...yet. "Guilty" is a legal term and it has yet to be decided. Seeing as how the prosecution is putting people on the stand that are lying doesn't bode well for their side. I don't see him being found guilty here.*


Sadly you are right. But that's not fair to Trayvon and his family because we all know the truth. Either way justice will be served, whether it's by us or the legal system that delivers it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

we all know the truth?

well thats reassuring


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

messi said:


> Sadly you are right. But that's not fair to Trayvon and his family because we all know the truth. Either way justice will be served, whether it's by us or the legal system that delivers it.


By "us"? No one is going to do anything. And look at the jury. This case already has been rigged. Justice won't be served.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> By "us"? No one is going to do anything. And look at the jury. This case already has been rigged. Justice won't be served.


If anything it's rigged in Trayvon's favor. An all women jury means the prosecution can play off their maternal instincts.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i like how everyone here knows exactly what happened and somehow the truth is so obvious


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Well Trayvon shouldn't have had a chip on his shoulder. You can't beat someone up just because they're following you. If I go outside right now, kick someone's ass and when the police get here I say "hey he's was following me!" do you think I would get off? Not a chance.


So you're saying it was ok for Zimmipig to follow and start trouble and "defend himself". What's next punch a pitbull, the pitbull attacks you, then you kill it when you should'nt have been fucking with it in the first place?


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

My drone saw the whole thing, Redead.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Nobody really knows the truth but from what I've seen it's hard to side with Zimmerman. The evidence doesn't add up to Zimmerman's story. If you ignore race and just follow the facts to each story, one is more credible which is Trayvon's.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> Well he shouldn't have been stereotyping and following people then


A neighborhood watch follows everyone and GZ followed everyone in the past and Trayvon is the only one that attacked him. It has nothing to do with race. I still don't see how some of you think GZ is guilty with blood all over his head and on the ground. He was beat down and fired his gun to get the attacker off him or he would be dead.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

messi said:


> If you ignore race



:kobe8


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

messi said:


> we all know the truth.





messi said:


> Nobody really knows the truth


why do you post in these threads


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Skermac said:


> *A neighborhood watch follows everyone* and GZ followed everyone in the past and Trayvon is the only one that attacked him. It has nothing to do with race. I still don't see how some of you think GZ is guilty with blood all over his head and on the ground.


No. A neighborhood watch is to be vigilant, not to be a Jr. police force.



> He was beat down and fired his gun to get the attacker off him or he would be dead.


I don't care. Race aside, don't go around trying to police people you don't know, then you won't get your ass beat. Simple. Zimmerman put his own self in danger.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

George Zimmerman is patrolling his neighborhood as a good neighborhood watch does. He asks Trayvon some questions and he obviously got an attitude and attacked George Zimmerman as these pictures show. He bashed GZ's head into the ground repeatedly so GZ shot him to get him to stop. Self defense. He is innocent!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

neighbourhood watch is srs bzns


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Skermac said:


> George Zimmerman is patrolling his neighborhood as a good neighborhood watch does. He asks Trayvon some questions and he obviously got an attitude and attacked George Zimmerman as these pictures show. He bashed GZ's head into the ground repeatedly so GZ shot him to get him to stop. Self defense. He is innocent!


You don't get I see.



> Citizens around the nation have formed Neighborhood Watch groups, sometimes called crime watch groups, dedicated to preventing crime and vandalism in their communities. *Group members are not vigilantes; the goal is crime prevention through education and organization, reporting crimes to the police when they occur.*





> Group members are not *vigilantes*


Define vigilante: A member of a self-appointed group of citizens who undertake law enforcement in their community without legal authority....

Sound familiar?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> You don't get I see.




I don't get your opinion that's true, but I do get the facts. The pic shows the fact. Facts are all I need, not opinions


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Well Trayvon shouldn't have had a chip on his shoulder.


But the woman beater who attacked a cop in the past and called the police every 10 minutes while on neighborhood watch while carrying a gun doesn't? OK.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Skermac said:


> I don't get your opinion that's true, but I do get the facts. The pic shows the fact. Facts are all I need, not opinions


no you didnt

you just posted a picture without any context save for what you believe happened


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> And you would be arrested for felonious assault for trying to be a hardass.


How is he being a hardass? I'm sure any rational human being would confront someone whose incessantly following them around in their own neighborhood.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Skermac said:


> I don't get your opinion that's true, but I do get the facts. The pic shows the fact. Facts are all I need, not opinions


No it was a typo.:flip Those neighborhood watch rules aren't opinions either. I'm not saying my opinions are fact, I'm just stating what I notice. _You_ seem to think your opinions are fact. :kobe Fuck this thread, I better leave before I get in trouble by the mod for "not playing nice" And about that picture how do you know if he didn't attack first then got his ass whooped? Just sayin......


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

messi said:


> Nobody really knows the truth but from what I've seen it's hard to side with Zimmerman. The evidence doesn't add up to Zimmerman's story. If you ignore race and just follow the facts to each story, one is more credible which is Trayvon's.


I'm sorry but if you think Trayvon's side is more credible you're probably hung up on race. Zimmerman is the only one that had fight-related injuries. He had a bloody nose and cuts on the back of his head. Besides the gunshot wound Trayvon had only a cut on one of his knuckles. It seems their "struggle" that night was pretty one-sided until Zimmerman shot him.

I'm not gonna go around saying I know the truth because I don't. Their are tons of what-ifs but the thing is, you don't get to convict someone of murder based on what might have happened. There is no evidence contradicting the core of Zimmerman's story which is why he wasn't arrested at first. The arrest came only after pressure from certain people in the community.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Did she hold her hands over her face alot as if she was covering her face while crying? I mean, to brag about "court nails" you gotta have plans to show them off once in court


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Is it bad that I completely forgot about this until I heard the news earlier?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Did she lie under oath about being 19 as well? She dont look THAT young...come on now


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

#Mark said:


> How is he being a hardass? I'm sure any rational human being would confront someone whose incessantly following them around in their own neighborhood.


Uh, you don't assault someone for "following you around" just like you can't hit someone for "staring at you". As much as you'd like to, saying that you'd hit someone for following you and then continue to assault them for good measure is trying way too hard to sound tough. "Especially if he had a gun", yeah, and you'd lose more times than not. Just ask...nevermind.



kobra860 said:


> And of course you missed the part about him being "creepy" and following him around. :jesse
> 
> And when did I say anything about calling someone a cracker and getting mad about it? Or are you just trying to speak for me again?


That has nothing to do with your surpressed anger about the female in question betraying her people. Get it..."SUPPRESSED". Anyone who is familiar with your posting history knows the root of all your anger although you never directly address it when confronted about it. That is why you are mad; because she didn't stick together and lie about Trayvon being that Hollister shirt wearing "good boy" who would never do anything like assault someone.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

holy crap she do look like precious.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

TREAT YO SELF


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

WOOLCUNT said:


> holy crap she do look like precious.


lol. Yeah. As soon as I saw her I was already







.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SCSU said:


> Is it bad that I completely forgot about this until I heard the news earlier?


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I haven't followed this case at all, because I don't really care one way or the other, but honestly if Treyvon attacked Zimmerman then I don't really see how it's murder for him to defend himself. And frankly if some suspicious looking guy starts wandering around my neighborhood then I'm going to be concerned just like Zimmerman was, especially if I ask him what's up and he starts popping off at the mouth at me.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Trayvon was going out with that? Hell no man.


That's my contribution to this thread.*


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Trayvon supporters are trying to say he defended himself by attacking Zimmerman. Problem there is Zimmerman is the only one that took any punishment in the fight. It's like the whole thing with Rihanna and Chris Brown. Rihanna supposedly hit him first from what I heard but she was beaten to shit while he didn't have so much as a bruise and so people didn't sympathize with him. It's hard to claim self defense when you whooped the other guy's ass and you don't even have a scratch on you. You would need a witness to say the other guy started the fight to convince people of self defense and we don't have that here.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

The prosecution's star witness, everyone. Zimmerman is going free, baby. 

After that tantrum she threw in court today, I doubt she'll even come back tomorrow.




http://www.thesmokinggun.com/documents/crime/zimmerman-witness-gets-twitter-scrub-748092


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

When did God say you can't smoke on Sunday...


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The idea of the prosecution charging *THEIR* witness with perjury is just absurd. You see the same office that is trying to convinct Zimmerman would be the same office that would charge this woman with perjury. The prosecution isn't going to turn on one of the people that they have helping them. 

Aside from the ramifications it would have on their case it would give them a really bad image for the office as a whole. If people that work with them end up getting charged with perjury nobody is going to want to work with them to help prosecute criminals. 

Also the prosecution's message is that they are out to find justice for Trevon Martin. Charging his ex-girlfriend with perjury and sending her to jail for it doesn't really fit with that message.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*She is not working out anything. Just saying.

Also, Sunday is "Pretend to act like a saint day" for a lot of people. That's probably why she said all of that.*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Prosecutions star witness :lmao*


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> No it was a typo.:flip Those neighborhood watch rules aren't opinions either. I'm not saying my opinions are fact, I'm just stating what I notice. _You_ seem to think your opinions are fact. :kobe Fuck this thread, I better leave before I get in trouble by the mod for "not playing nice" And about that picture how do you know if he didn't attack first then got his ass whooped? Just sayin......


An eye witness sat a man in a dark shirt on top and hitting. Trayvon had on a dark shirt. GZ had on I think a red shirt. She he must have been on bottom getting beat up, feared he would get beat to death, pulled out his gun to stop getting beat on. If that's how it happened he is innocent. The eye witness could be wrong to, who knows. 

It doesn't matter who started it, but we know for a fact GZ got the back of his head bashed several times. It looks like self defense but they will get to the bottom of it. Just my opinion, but I think based on what little evidence their is he is innocent.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Skermac said:


> An eye witness sat a man in a dark shirt on top and hitting. Trayvon had on a dark shirt. GZ had on I think a red shirt.* She he *must have been on bottom getting beat up, feared he would get beat to death, pulled out his gun to stop getting beat on. If that's how it happened he is innocent. The eye witness could be wrong to, who knows.
> 
> It doesn't matter who started it, but we know for a fact GZ got the back of his head bashed several times. It looks like self defense but they will get to the bottom of it. Just my opinion, but I think based on what little evidence their is he is innocent.


She he? A Transvestite was there too?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> She he? A Transvestite was there too?


Sorry, typo

An eye witness saw a man in a dark shirt on top and hitting. Trayvon had on a dark shirt. GZ had on I think a red shirt. He must have been on bottom getting beat up...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TaylorFitz said:


> The idea of the prosecution charging *THEIR* witness with perjury is just absurd. You see the same office that is trying to convinct Zimmerman would be the same office that would charge this woman with perjury. The prosecution isn't going to turn on one of the people that they have helping them.
> 
> Aside from the ramifications it would have on their case it would give them a really bad image for the office as a whole. If people that work with them end up getting charged with perjury nobody is going to want to work with them to help prosecute criminals.
> 
> Also the prosecution's message is that they are out to find justice for Trevon Martin. Charging his ex-girlfriend with perjury and sending her to jail for it doesn't really fit with that message.


It's Skermac. He's not supposed to make sense or use logic. 

He just keeps Skermacing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I seriously can't believe her ratchet ass went up there and lied AGAIN. Did this bird not realize how serious court is?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm sorry, so if you disobey direct orders to stay where you are and decide to pursue someone who isn't in the act of a crime, how are you not guilty? The guy literally watches Trayvon the whole time. Saw him go to the store and still decides to pursue him, based on the awful crime of walking down the street. He is lucky that he isn't facing 1st degree murder charges. 

Zimmerman instigated the whole thing. His actions are directly responsible for that boy's death. Plus, this guy carries a gun everywhere he goes, even to walk his dog, and has a history of being biased against young black men. Reverse the races and my opinion doesn't change. Wrong is wrong.

Zimmerman got beat up because he didn't identify himself properly. All he had to do was state that he was from the neighborhood watch and explain that he was out looking for suspicious characters. Trayvon would then state that he lived here and the situation would've been avoided. But no, he was so focused on catching some black boy that he didn't use any common reasoning. Trayvon thought Zimmerman was a pedophile and ran from him. If a grown man that doesn't identify himself, while following me, decides to approach or touch me then I have the right to defend myself.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> *I'm sorry, so if you disobey direct orders to stay where you are and decide to pursue someone who isn't in the act of a crime, how are you not guilty?* The guy literally watches Trayvon the whole time. Saw him go to the store and still decides to pursue him, based on the awful crime of walking down the street. He is lucky that he isn't facing 1st degree murder charges.
> 
> Zimmerman instigated the whole thing. His actions are directly responsible for that boy's death. Plus, this guy carries a gun everywhere he goes, even to walk his dog, and has a history of being biased against young black men. Reverse the races and my opinion doesn't change. Wrong is wrong.
> 
> Zimmerman got beat up because he didn't identify himself properly. All he had to do was state that he was from the neighborhood watch and explain that he was out looking for suspicious characters. Trayvon would then state that he lived here and the situation would've been avoided. But no, he was so focused on catching some black boy that he didn't use any common reasoning. Trayvon thought Zimmerman was a pedophile and ran from him. If a grown man that doesn't identify himself, while following me, decides to approach or touch me then I have the right to defend myself.


911 operators have no authority and following someone is not a crime, Trayvon attacked Zimmerman near his car after he quickly gave up on following him, banged his head against the sidewalk, while pummeling him, which could have easily killed him, so he shot him in self defense.

Sorry, pal, I know, I know, the facts and the law are getting in the way of your feelings, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Mithro said:


> 911 operators have no authority and following someone is not a crime, Trayvon attacked Zimmerman near his car after he quickly gave up on following him, banged his head against the sidewalk, while pummeling him, which could have easily killed him, so he shot him in self defense.
> 
> Sorry, pal, I know, I know, the facts and the law are getting in the way of your feelings, but that's just the way it is.


First and foremost, I'm not a pal. 

The police would've told him the same thing, hence why you call them and don't take the law into your own hands. The boy was not breaking into anyone's house or committing a crime. Zimmerman had no business following him, especially not with a gun. He was the aggressor.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm not your pal, buddy


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

LovelyElle890 said:


> First and foremost, I'm not a pal.
> 
> The police would've told him the same thing, hence why you call them and don't take the law into your own hands. The boy was not breaking into anyone's house or committing a crime. Zimmerman had no business following him, especially not with a gun. He was the aggressor.


Assault is a crime, bro.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I seriously can't believe her ratchet ass went up there and lied AGAIN. Did this bird not realize how serious court is?


*Some of these ratchet chicks out here take nothing seriously. *



CamillePunk said:


> I'm not your pal, buddy


*I'm not your buddy, pal.
*


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Assault is a crime, bro.


I'm not a man. fpalm

The resulting assault occurs due to Zimmerman's disregard for proper protocol and aggressive behavior towards a minor. If he didn't want to get attacked, then he should've identified himself and stated his business. He's not a cop. He was a strange man that Trayvon never saw before and he was following him at night. You would be suspicious and fearful of a stranger following you, especially at night and in the rain. It is why he runs away from Zimmerman in the first place. 

Also, Zimmerman looks like a creepy pedophile during the day, imagine how creepy he looks at night, in the rain.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Waiting for some forensics testimony, because while Zimmerman had injuries they weren't as bad as he stated, you don't look like that after 25-30 punches or getting bashed on a sidewalk. Zimmerman's jacket is so clean don't know how they had a huge scrap with him on his back in wet grass without any stains or even damp spots on his jacket. Surprised the defense didn't push her on the timeline questions, why is there 30 minutes missing from him going to the store to getting back home, they said it was only a mile away. She made herself look like a fool on the stand, they better hope forensics and other hard evidence shows a clearer picture.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

It is so disappointing the way she conducted herself and the fact she lied, it was foolish and she should be ashamed of herself.
If I was Martin's parents I'd be upset, by her showing dishonesty in her claims will now leave many doubts.
Why did she have to lie? 
That said, I have no doubts in my mind George himself is a liar and this will be exposed.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> I'm not your pal, buddy


I'm not your buddy, guy.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

Evolution said:


> I'm not your buddy, guy.


He's not your guy, friend.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Why is this thread not a gun debate yet? If Zimmerman didn't have a gun then there wouldn't have been a murder.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

TheAussieRocket said:


> He's not your guy, friend.


He's not your friend, comrade.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> First and foremost, I'm not a pal.
> 
> The police would've told him the same thing, hence why you call them and don't take the law into your own hands. The boy was not breaking into anyone's house or committing a crime. Zimmerman had no business following him, especially not with a gun. He was the aggressor.


Being the aggressor does not make him a murderer. If you were on a neighborhood watch team and it was your turn to patrol the neighbor hood wouldn't you ask people questions if you had never seen this in the neighborhood before? Granted he should have identified himself and Trayvon shouldn't have had an attitude and called him a cracker. They both had an attitude it seems. But it is possible Trayvon attacked Zimmerman first and it was self defense. No way to know for sure.

With the injuries Zimmerman had it did look like he defending himself. We didn't see all his injuries but the police did and decided not to arrest him. Only 46 days later under public pressure did the prosecutor issue a warrant for his arrest. 46 days! 

It appears the cops saw the evidence but with so many people that couldn't believe Trayvon would do anything bad the prosecutor had to charge him to appease the family.


"Special prosecutor Angela Corey said George Zimmerman was not charged “in response to public demand.” But the arrest in Trayvon Martin’s killing took 46 days—and only came after a public uproar, says Jelani Cobb. "

http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...merman-charged-with-second-degree-murder.html


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I'm not a man. fpalm


Fine broette whatever.



> The resulting assault occurs due to Zimmerman's disregard for proper protocol and aggressive behavior towards a minor. If he didn't want to get attacked, then he should've identified himself and stated his business. He's not a cop. He was a strange man that Trayvon never saw before and he was following him at night. You would be suspicious and fearful of a stranger following you, especially at night and in the rain. It is why he runs away from Zimmerman in the first place.
> 
> Also, Zimmerman looks like a creepy pedophile during the day, imagine how creepy he looks at night, in the rain.


Someone following you doesn't give you a right to beat the shit out of them. It's that simple. If I went outside right now and whooped someone's ass I'm pretty sure I couldn't avoid an assault charge by saying he followed me. If Z hadn't had a gun that night Trayvon would have been arrested for what he did. Also what the fuck is this pedophile shit? Trayvon wasn't a little kid. He was almost an adult and he knew how to fight. Quit making him out to be this poor innocent baby who never did anything wrong.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Fine broette whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone following you doesn't give you a right to beat the shit out of them. It's that simple. If I went outside right now and whooped someone's ass I'm pretty sure I couldn't avoid an assault charge by saying he followed me. If Z hadn't had a gun that night Trayvon would have been arrested for what he did. Also what the fuck is this pedophile shit? Trayvon wasn't a little kid. He was almost an adult and he knew how to fight. Quit making him out to be this poor innocent baby who never did anything wrong.


You going outside and beating up a total stranger out of the blue is not the same thing as a total stranger following you, while making no attempt to state their identity or reveal their business with you. If a person invades your personal space and makes aggressive movements towards you, without revealing their identity, then you have every right to defend yourself. 

Try following a woman at night in the rain, without identifying yourself, and attempt to approach her. See if you don't get smacked with a purse, pepper sprayed, punched in the face, or better yet end up in cuffs after the incident.

Also, for your information, pedophiles don't just prey on tiny little children. They prey on minors of all ages. 

The point is, Zimmerman could've been a pedophile, a murderer, or any other kind of deviant. If you don't identify yourself, then you leave "what you happen to be" up to that person's imagination.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

LovelyElle890 said:


> You going outside and beating up a total stranger out of the blue is not the same thing as a total stranger following you, while making no attempt to state their identity or reveal their business with you. If a person invades your personal space and makes aggressive movements towards you, without revealing their identity, then you have every right to defend yourself.
> 
> Try following a woman at night in the rain, without identifying yourself, and attempt to approach her. See if you don't get smacked with a purse, pepper sprayed, punched in the face, or better yet end up in cuffs after the incident.
> 
> ...


You can't prove he made aggressive movements. Zimmerman said Trayvon asked him if he had a problem, he said no and then Trayvon said he does now. Maybe it happened that way or maybe it didn't but you sure don't know. And yeah pedophiles are adults that like little kids, not teenagers. Otherwise a 22 year old that likes a 17 year old would be one.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Rachel Jeantel is blowing this case.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

The man is going to be convicted and if not, I see him getting killed by one of Trayvon's friends, to be honest.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Try following a woman at night in the rain, without identifying yourself, and attempt to approach her. See if you don't get smacked with a purse, pepper sprayed, punched in the face, or better yet end up in cuffs after the incident.


Remind me never to ask you for directions.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> You can't prove he made aggressive movements. Zimmerman said Trayvon asked him if he had a problem, he said no and then Trayvon said he does now. Maybe it happened that way or maybe it didn't but you sure don't know. And yeah pedophiles are adults that like little kids, not teenagers. Otherwise a 22 year old that likes a 17 year old would be one.


Following someone and and attempting to confront that same person is aggressive behavior because you are initiating the encounter.

I'm sorry if I don't believe what a wife beating, man on trial for murder has to say. Of course he would say that he wasn't the aggressor because if he states that he was, then it is case closed. He can say anything, since the other party involved is deceased.

Would rapist make you feel more comfortable then? Zimmerman could've been any type of deviant or delinquent. The fact that he neglected to reveal his identity and business with Trayvon already showed his true intentions.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Following someone and and attempting to confront that same person is aggressive behavior because you are initiating the encounter.
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't believe what a wife beating, man on trial for murder has to say. Of course he would say that he wasn't the aggressor because if he states that he was, then it is case closed. He can say anything, since the other party involved is deceased.
> 
> Would rapist make you feel more comfortable then? Zimmerman could've been any type of deviant or delinquent. The fact that he neglected to reveal his identity and business with Trayvon already showed his true intentions.


I agree. The fact that people are trying to stick up for a woman beating, cop attacking loser who carried a gun on neighborhood watch proves what this is really about.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Following someone and and attempting to confront that same person is aggressive behavior because you are initiating the encounter.
> 
> I'm sorry if I don't believe what a wife beating, man on trial for murder has to say. Of course he would say that he wasn't the aggressor because if he states that he was, then it is case closed. He can say anything, since the other party involved is deceased.
> 
> Would rapist make you feel more comfortable then? Zimmerman could've been any type of deviant or delinquent. The fact that he neglected to reveal his identity and business with Trayvon already showed his true intentions.


Very good points. The fact that these people defend him despite the fact that he is a wife beater speaks volumes about them. Travyon reacted in a reasonable way. Had Travyon known Zimmerman had a gun then he might have still been here today. Although I think Zimmerman was intended on killing him because his gun was already loaded and ready to kill before he even approached Travyon. I don't buy that he needed it for self-defense because all he needed to do was show the gun and that would have been enough.

He is a murderer regardless of how you look at it. He went after an unarmed teenager who was just minding his own business. He took away an innocent young boy away from his family and friends. He deserves life in prison because he went against the better judgement of the first responders who specifically told him not to get involved. He is responsible for everything and the evidence is the case is overwhelming in Travyon's favor.

The jury is made up of some(maybe all? idk) women who are mothers. That alone just hurts Zimmerman's chances.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

wrestle_champion said:


> So you're saying it was ok for Zimmipig to follow and start trouble and "defend himself". What's next punch a pitbull, the pitbull attacks you, then you kill it when you should'nt have been fucking with it in the first place?


But would it be ok if Trayvon broke into someones house though?Not saying he was going to but wasn't there reports of that area at that time of break ins anyways? Sure he probably should have stayed in his car but he thought he would stop a crime potentially happening which is why I can only think of him being aggressive to Trayvon. But the fact is, he didn't walk over to him, jump on him and shoot him. Zimmerman WAS in fact hurt, he had his head smashed therefore he didn't just walk over just to try to kill him. Sorry but I don't buy that.He walked over to him , doesn't mean its a provoked fight but his aggressive tone didn't help matters thats Zimmermans fault. Also, this whole "Trayvon is just a boy" thing is ridiculous too. They tried to paint him as a young black boy who wasn't doing no harm,yet they found him with smoking weed and beating up a homeless guy? 

He was out late at night , so of course that will waive a red flag no matter what race. They are trying to pull the race card but ignored that Trayvon's girlfriend admitted he used racial slur...in fact he got the race wrong but no one seems to call racism there. That bothers me. They also, purposely release photos of him when he was what 13 years old? To give a much more sympathetic figure to him which is bullshit imo.

Honestly, I'm not condoning either person. Zimmerman should have stayed in and holding a gun caused the problem but for Christ sakes its been blown out of proportion because Trayvon is black. People are being manipulated by the media that goes out of their way to ignore things that happened. I'm not on either side, but i just hate it when people immediately use race but ignore that the guy is also a minority and even worked with black youths but its still a racially charged thing no?

Zimmerman deserves some sort of punishment, but life in jail for defending himself IDK if I agree with that. What people don't take into account is that what if he gets sent to jail for life and the only reason he gets sent to jail is because people are pissed off?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Karma101 said:


> Why is this thread not a gun debate yet? If Zimmerman didn't have a gun then there wouldn't have been a murder.


Could have been Zimmermans death with his head being repeatedly beaten to the concrete no? If that were to happen, would anyone care if it was a race case?

Also, does anyone know at what angle the bullet went in at?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

"What does wet grass sound like?"









Judge Nelson is a fucking boss, though.



Stinger Fan said:


> But would it be ok if Trayvon broke into someones house though?Not saying he was going to but wasn't there reports of that area at that time of break ins anyways? Sure he probably should have stayed in his car but he thought he would stop a crime potentially happening which is why I can only think of him being aggressive to Trayvon. But the fact is, he didn't walk over to him, jump on him and shoot him. Zimmerman WAS in fact hurt, he had his head smashed therefore he didn't just walk over just to try to kill him. Sorry but I don't buy that.He walked over to him , doesn't mean its a provoked fight but his aggressive tone didn't help matters thats Zimmermans fault. Also, this whole "Trayvon is just a boy" thing is ridiculous too. They tried to paint him as a young black boy who wasn't doing no harm,yet they found him with smoking weed and beating up a homeless guy?
> 
> He was out late at night , so of course that will waive a red flag no matter what race. They are trying to pull the race card but ignored that Trayvon's girlfriend admitted he used racial slur...in fact he got the race wrong but no one seems to call racism there. That bothers me. They also, purposely release photos of him when he was what 13 years old? To give a much more sympathetic figure to him which is bullshit imo.
> 
> ...


If you're black and live in NYC, go to any beauty supply store, 99 cent store or bodega and your ass isn't followed by the white employees but by other blacks or Hispanics expecting you to steal something.

He wasn't out late at night, he was in his own neighborhood and was walking back down the block to his home. People are throwing race into it because Zimmerman called 911 multiple times before this incident about "suspicious" black boys. Saying "they always get away" doesn't help either.
If he kept his overzealous ass in his car like he was instructed to, he wouldn't be facing murder charges and he wouldn't be perceived as a meddling racist. This entire thing was avoidable.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Amber B is BIASED. Disgraceful conduct going on here.

Rachel bombed in her testimony so bad that Zimmerman will walk.

#JUSTICE4GEORGIE


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> But would it be ok if Trayvon broke into someones house though?Not saying he was going to but wasn't there reports of that area at that time of break ins anyways? Sure he probably should have stayed in his car but he thought he would stop a crime potentially happening which is why I can only think of him being aggressive to Trayvon. But the fact is, he didn't walk over to him, jump on him and shoot him. Zimmerman WAS in fact hurt, he had his head smashed therefore he didn't just walk over just to try to kill him. Sorry but I don't buy that.He walked over to him , doesn't mean its a provoked fight but his aggressive tone didn't help matters thats Zimmermans fault. Also, this whole "Trayvon is just a boy" thing is ridiculous too. They tried to paint him as a young black boy who wasn't doing no harm,yet they found him with smoking weed and beating up a homeless guy?
> 
> He was out late at night , so of course that will waive a red flag no matter what race. They are trying to pull the race card but ignored that Trayvon's girlfriend admitted he used racial slur...in fact he got the race wrong but no one seems to call racism there. That bothers me. They also, purposely release photos of him when he was what 13 years old? To give a much more sympathetic figure to him which is bullshit imo.
> 
> ...


You know I noticed something how some people think:

Zimmerman: White dad + Latina mom = He's not white he's a Latino.

Obama: Black dad + White mom = He's a pure African monkey Kenyan!

Double standards much.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Wait...this story about the girl lying in court is from March


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

HeatWave said:


> Wait...this story about the girl lying in court is from March


No. It's clearly the back-and-forth race bickering thread.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Amber B said:


> If you're black and live in NYC, go to any beauty supply store, 99 cent store or bodega and your ass isn't followed by the white employees but by other blacks or Hispanics expecting you to steal something.
> 
> He wasn't out late at night, he was in his own neighborhood and was walking back down the block to his home. People are throwing race into it because Zimmerman called 911 multiple times before this incident about "suspicious" black boys. Saying "they always get away" doesn't help either.
> If he kept his overzealous ass in his car like he was instructed to, he wouldn't be facing murder charges and he wouldn't be perceived as a meddling racist. This entire thing was avoidable.


I thought it was later than 7:15 on a February. Was it at night?Regardless, it wasn't his own neighborhood. You missed the part where he and his father were vising his fathers fiancée. Zimmerman was part of the neighborhood watch in a gated community, so part of his job is to know who your neighbors are, which is why Trayvon was a"suspicious looking" person to him maybe he was thinking he was breaking in considering there were break in reports just a couple weeks prior to this happening which is why he confronted him. No, I'm not justifying it for him or sympathizing him but you have been misguided by the media,hell you thought it was his own neighborhood.Thats what I have a problem with. 

But you still ignored the other things I posted. The fact that Trayvon wasn't innocent, and neither was Zimmerman. The fact that they show a 13 year old pic of Trayvon to garner more sympathy to a boyish face.He used a racial slur against him, overlooking that Zimmerman had his head and face bashed in....In fact, the autopsy showed that Trayvon had 0 bruises apart from one on his knuckle of his ring finger. People aren't thinking logically but emotionally which is unfortunate. Just look at the photos of Zimmerman after the altercation


















^Is that honestly the look of a guy who walked up to him ,grabbed him and shot him?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Amber B said:


> "What does wet grass sound like?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#1 he was visting
#2 it was raining\dakr alredy 
#3 The persecutors have admitted under oath they cant PROVE that Z followed after they told him "We dont neeed you to do that" he says "ok" and a bit later says "I lost him" and keeps talking to them, the kid had two or so good head start, so how did this man catch up with the kid?>\
#4 he was NEVER EVER at all told to stay in the car, he was already OUTSIDE of his car when they told him "We dont need you to do that"
#5 I agree it was avoidable , that still dose not give martin the right to attack first (if he in fact did) both sides where to blame, neither gave the other any information and both where wondering the same thing, what was the other one doing both acted bad to the other, this how ever in of it self is not a crime, and not murder, if martin hit him first, he still by law had the right to defend him self, you cant hit someone who follows you on a public street, more so when we cant prove he DID follow martin for very long, when I'm some where new I often follow someone who looks like they know where they are going, that dont give them the right to beat me down and tyr to kill me 

Look how much you got wrong on this case, wonder how much more you got wrong?


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont care about this case at all because it doesn't really matter but did someone actually witness their fight? If not then how can they prove that Zimmerman didn't engage the Trayvon first? Also just because he got his ass kicked doesn't mean he didn't start the fight.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Magic said:


> I dont care about this case at all because it doesn't really matter but did someone actually witness their fight? If not then how can they prove that Zimmerman didn't engage the Trayvon first? Also just because he got his ass kicked doesn't mean he didn't start the fight.


Cause their is no DNA of martin on Z's hands, which there should be if he even touched the kid, so he never touched the kid with a punch or garbed the kid No bruises, no indication he did anything to the kid
In the US. your inceont intill proven guity so in till they can prove he started the fight or even touched the kid he did not (same goes for martin, but sadly that means nothing)
if they cant find anything to prove he started it he walks.
Another thing is that Z was beating pretty bad, not even using his story, if you use his its even worse. This alone may go in his favor, Martin is not on trial but they still need to prove that Martin had a reason to beat Z up so bad, and if they cant find it Z is even more justified in shooting him, they either have to prove Z stared he fight
or that he did something that lead to it with in reason

I'm thinking the best you can hope for is they may get him with a charge of... I dont know what its called poor choices leading to someones death, there is just not enough evidence against him, half the "evidence" people think they know is fake, the cops never told him stay in the car, there is no proof either way he kept following the kid after he was told "we dont need you to do that" (a bit later he says he lost the kid, which may be becuse he stoped after they said dont)
They may have something up their sleeves but of the evidence that we have out that THEY not the people, are using is not enough at best it may say he was an idiot, but thats not a crime

I'm not saying he did not do it, just by our own laws even if he did we may not be able to get him cause we have to PROVE without any doubt he started it, not easy to do when both are alive and there are more witness as well as more details,


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Rayfu said:


> *Cause their is no DNA of martin on Z's hands, which there should be if he even touched the kid*, so he never touched the kid with a punch or garbed the kid No bruises, no indication he did anything to the kid
> In the US. your inceont intill proven guity so in till they can prove he started the fight or even touched the kid he did not (same goes for martin, but sadly that means nothing)
> if they cant find anything to prove he started it he walks.
> Another thing is that Z was beating pretty bad, not even using his story, if you use his its even worse. This alone may go in his favor, Martin is not on trial but they still need to prove that Martin had a reason to beat Z up so bad, and if they cant find it Z is even more justified in shooting him, they either have to prove Z stared he fight
> ...


I'm fairly certain that this isn't true. On TV it is but in real life DNA evidence (aside from rape) isn't as common as you think it would be.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI_effect


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rayfu said:


> Cause their is no DNA of martin on Z's hands, which there should be if he even touched the kid, so he never touched the kid with a punch or garbed the kid No bruises, no indication he did anything to the kid
> In the US. your inceont intill proven guity so in till they can prove he started the fight or even touched the kid he did not (same goes for martin, but sadly that means nothing)
> if they cant find anything to prove he started it he walks.
> Another thing is that Z was beating pretty bad, not even using his story, if you use his its even worse. This alone may go in his favor, Martin is not on trial but they still need to prove that Martin had a reason to beat Z up so bad, and if they cant find it Z is even more justified in shooting him, they either have to prove Z stared he fight
> ...


I really hope that you never serve on a jury. You probably can't even read cursive.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm fairly certain that this isn't true. On TV it is but in real life DNA evidence (aside from rape) isn't as common as you think it would be.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CSI_effect


Maybe not, but they sure used it against Zimmemman in the pretrail evdeince , claiming at first "no dna" of Zimmeman was on his knucles but then when it was found out it was it died down 

Of course it would not be the first time a laywer uses "useless" info to help a cause. I'm just using what they used, it may not be useable but it was one of the "big" points every one was using



kobra860 said:


> I really hope that you never serve on a jury. You probably can't even read cursive.


I cam, my reading skills are FAR FAR better then my spelling skills.

Anyways, care to try to prove your side, or can you only resort to insults and stick your fingers in your ears?



I'm keeping an open mind that both things could of happen, there is no "huge proof" that opens this case for either side, none open to the public anyway. maybe you should do the same, if you cant thenm I'd make a FAR better jury member then you, cause I AM not taking sides.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Doubler post


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rayfu said:


> I cam


No one needs to know about that.




> my reading skills are FAR FAR better then my spelling skills.


Sure they are.












> Anyways, care to try to prove your side, or can you only resort to insults and stick your fingers in your ears?


Prove? You said earlier that you're not sure if he did it or not. You don't even know what your stance is. 



> I'm keeping an open mind that both things could of happen, there is no "huge proof" that opens this case for either side none open to the public anyway.


So why are you going to ask me to "prove" my side? 




> maybe you should do the same, if you cant thenm I'd make a FAR better jury member then you, cause I AM not taking sides.


Speaking seriously, I probably couldn't serve jury duty because I would be way too biased. I already have disdain for our joke of a legal system.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> Sure they are.


I could easily send you my college recoreds, I started in ENGL 0300 but read at a college level but this dont matter, and you just act like you never got it.





> Prove? You said earlier that you're not sure if he did it or not. You don't even know what your stance is.


But you do, and been very very vocal about what you THINK you know, and thats the point Jruy are NOT sopoused to take a stance, which is what I'm trying to do, its called keeping a open mind to both sides, is that aginst the law now?



> So why are you going to ask me to "prove" my side?


Cause you been posting the whole time qouting pepole and jumping in with witty one lines, your either trolling or strongly belive in your side, but you yet ot back it up
you attack their post for exsample


> But the woman beater who attacked a cop in the past and called the police every 10 minutes while on neighborhood watch while carrying a gun doesn't? OK.
> __________________


you then attack me telling me to "never be on a jury"
so I';m telling you put up, add to this thread or leave simple as that, other wise your trolling just to troll.











[/QUOTE]


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

You're the same person who tried to justify the LAPD shooting at some Latina women during the search for Dorner. You're just clueless in general. You contribute nothing but circular arguments.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> You're the same person who tried to justify the LAPD shooting at some Latina women during the search for Dorner. You're just clueless in general. You contribute nothing but circular arguments.


Nice try, did NOT try to justify it at all, I was giving reasons for it, it was STILL wrong, but I was saying it could of been ONE guy who made the mistake but you keep brining that up its the only way you can debate insults and twisting past threads.

saying one guy may of caused it dont = justifed at all


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

kobra860 said:


> I really hope that you never serve on a jury. You probably can't even read cursive.


I have a college degree and can barely read it. I couldn't read about half of the comments that were left on my papers all throughout college. Graduated with honors anyway.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

I can understand not knowing cursive if you never learned it but how do you not know how to read a note that you wrote? That's just embarrassing.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> I can understand not knowing cursive if you never learned it but how do you not know how to read a note that you wrote? That's just embarrassing.


Really bad hand writing?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

How about this, they find him guilty, give him life plus 450 years, suspended and 500 hours community service?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

So the Witness' first language is French Creole and second language is Spanish, her third is English!!!
Why did the Prosecution not push for her to give evidence via a translator?
To judge her on her diction as opposed to her WORDS is ignorant, I admit she never covered herself in glory, but her lack of English skills should not be clowned.

Did the Defence know about her language limitations? I have a hunch they may have, the fact he chose to embarrass her in court with 'what's the matter, can't you read?' or words to that effect.
He then mocked her change of tone on day two, he wasn't concerned if she was ok, he was just trying to bait her with ''you seem different from yesterday''.

Also one video I saw appears like the lawyer turns his back on her when, granted she's in her hood lingo speaking he stares at her with disgust looking confused and says something like 'guess I don't really know what to ask you next then'.

The prosecution completely under prepared her for this grilling, you can tell Judge Zimmerman's money paid for a bad ass lawyer for his son.
The prosecution needed someone like Martinez from the Jodi case, I believe there are many more twists and turns yet to come, but my heart wants justice for Martin but my head is telling me this punk ass George will walk.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

If you were to take this exact same situation but with a different ending, this would be an entirely different story. Everything could have played out exactly the same right up until the point the gun got involved. Then had it been Trayvon who lived and Zimmerman who died, this would be looked upon as some innocent neighborhood watch guy who was brutally murdered by a juvenile delinquent thug. Actually, had that been the case, this probably would have never been all that big of a story to begin with. Young thugs commit murder every day and it doesn't make the national news. Flip the roles, play the race card and get the media involved... then you get what we've got here. Sensationalist bullshit.

I'm not going to lie though... it _has been_ rather entertaining. Jeantel on the stand was must watch TV. I don't really care one way or the other about the verdict but I admittedly am rooting for not guilty just for the fallout. That will be even more entertaining TV. There are so so many people all up in arms over this that have absolutely nothing to do with it. Fuckin' crazies are gonna crazy and I wanna watch.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

The thug deserved what he got. Zimmerman is innocent and was using self defense that any sane person in this topic would do in the same situation. 

He was attacked, he was being punched, his head hitting the pavement, a man on top of him and in self defense he shot him. Case closed.

The liberal media is making this a race issue but so far the only racist in this trial is Trayvon and this whale of a witness. Its sick how the media was trying to paint Trayvon as a saint when he's a stealing druggy thug. They even used old pictures of him when he as like 14 instead of recent ones showing his ghetto side.
Then they go and alter pictures of Zimmerman to make him appear more white and hid the pictures of his injuries from the assault. 

The fucking msnbc, and cnn were painting him guilty before the trial even started. How on earth can he receive a fair one when the media deemed him guilty already? The whole thing is nuts and if this was a latino boy killed by a black man it wouldn't even be news.

Hopefully Zimmerman walks and we can all watch the thugs friends and family riot and burn the city. Then we can all laugh at the liberals for defending them.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Stealing druggy thug?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

llamadux said:


> The thug deserved what he got. Zimmerman is innocent and was using self defense that any sane person in this topic would do in the same situation.
> 
> He was attacked, he was being punched, his head hitting the pavement, a man on top of him and in self defense he shot him. Case closed.
> 
> ...


Are you trying to be provocative?
Whale of a girlfriend?
Stealing druggy?
Thug family and friends?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Nattie7 said:


> Are you trying to be provocative?
> Whale of a girlfriend?
> Stealing druggy?
> Thug family and friends?


Uh no I am stating the facts. Sorry he's not the golden boy Obamas potential son the media makes him out to be. 
If you would even take 5 minutes to google for yourself you would see his facebook, emails, text, myspace and twitter! And with that information you can gather what I stated above.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

llamadux said:


> Uh no I am stating the facts. Sorry he's not the golden boy Obamas potential son the media makes him out to be.
> If you would even take 5 minutes to google for yourself you would see his facebook, emails, text, myspace and twitter! And with that information you can gather what I stated above.


Oh my bad, I didn't know he was friends with a whale, last time I checked, she was a human being.
I must remember to google to see his criminal record of being a 'stealing druggy' and you said his friends and FAMILY were thugs, can you point me in the direction of a source or evidence to corroborate your posts?

Why don't you mention George Zimmerman's documented criminal past?

fact of the matter is, Martin was an unarmed teenager fatally shot because of some delusions displayed by a known criminal with potential racial bias.


STOP EXPECTING US TO PROVE THE INNOCENCE OF THE VICTIM


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tater said:


> Then had it been Trayvon who lived and Zimmerman who died, this would be looked upon as some innocent neighborhood watch guy who was brutally murdered by a juvenile delinquent thug.



So a guy who beats up women and attacked a police officer is considered "innocent" now?



Tater said:


> I don't really care one way or the other about the verdict but I admittedly am rooting for not guilty just for the fallout. That will be even more entertaining TV. There are so so many people all up in arms over this that have absolutely nothing to do with it. Fuckin' crazies are gonna crazy and I wanna watch.


Yeah it's real entertaining to see an injustice and see a murderer walk free. What kind of twisted person are you?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tater said:


> If you were to take this exact same situation but with a different ending, this would be an entirely different story. Everything could have played out exactly the same right up until the point the gun got involved. Then had it been Trayvon who lived and Zimmerman who died, this would be looked upon as some innocent neighborhood watch guy who was brutally murdered by a juvenile delinquent thug. Actually, had that been the case, this probably would have never been all that big of a story to begin with. Young thugs commit murder every day and it doesn't make the national news. Flip the roles, play the race card and get the media involved... then you get what we've got here. Sensationalist bullshit.
> 
> I'm not going to lie though... it _has been_ rather entertaining. Jeantel on the stand was must watch TV. I don't really care one way or the other about the verdict but I admittedly am rooting for not guilty just for the fallout. That will be even more entertaining TV. There are so so many people all up in arms over this that have absolutely nothing to do with it. Fuckin' crazies are gonna crazy and I wanna watch.


Someone explain to me this 'thug' part please.
If George Zimmerman had died, knowing that he was paranoid wife beating idiot, who made repeated calls to report a suspicious black eight year old, they were labelled nuisance calls for a reason, got shot due to his own stupidity!

a 911 operator tells him not to follow the suspect and leave it to the police, why didn't he?


This same guy has called 911 to report a pothole, a POTHOLE!
http://www.politicolnews.com/the-george-zimmermans-list-of-calls-to-police/


This guy has an aggressive past littered with violence



> George Zimmerman's criminal records have been revealed. The records show that he does not have a clean past and has had several brushes with the law.
> 
> The Tryavon Martin shooting case is in full swing. Recently, an investigation into George Zimmerman's past life was carried out. The investigation revealed that George Zimmerman had had several brushes with the law and was even arrested on an occasion.
> 
> ...


also rooting for a not guilty verdict because of the fall out? is this the state society has come too?
It is a racially sensitive subject with fears of rioting and possibly reprisals to follow and you're rooting for not guilty to see the fall out, is that what you're saying?


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

llamadux said:


> The thug deserved what he got. Zimmerman is innocent and was using self defense that any sane person in this topic would do in the same situation.
> 
> He was attacked, he was being punched, his head hitting the pavement, a man on top of him and in self defense he shot him. Case closed.
> 
> ...


There is no evidence that he was a drug dealing, gang banging thug like people seem to want to think. He was a teenage kid who got into fights and smoked a little weed. If that makes him a thug then so is about 80% of high school students across the country who do the same shit.

Zimmerman called 911 for suspicious activity, that was the right thing to do, but he chose not to follow instruction and back off. So even if he did get attacked first he deserved it. If someone I didn't know was following me if react the same way trayvon did. It's a sad world where people justify the shooting of a child and deem it 'self defense.' If Zimmerman was getting his ass handed to him by a 17 year old, then once again, he deserved it. This proves my point that guns are for cowards who can't take care of themselves (no I don't think guns should be banned so don't start)


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mattyb2266 said:


> There is no evidence that he was a drug dealing, gang banging thug like people seem to want to think. He was a teenage kid who got into fights and smoked a little weed. If that makes him a thug then so is about 80% of high school students across the country who do the same shit.
> 
> Zimmerman called 911 for suspicious activity, that was the right thing to do, but he chose not to follow instruction and back off. So even if he did get attacked first he deserved it. If someone I didn't know was following me if react the same way trayvon did. It's a sad world where people justify the shooting of a child and deem it 'self defense.' If Zimmerman was getting his ass handed to him by a 17 year old, then once again, he deserved it. This proves my point that guns are for cowards who can't take care of themselves (no I don't think guns should be banned so don't start)


He's one of those Fox News puppets. Most of what he's saying is based from nothing.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mattyb2266 said:


> There is no evidence that he was a drug dealing, gang banging thug like people seem to want to think. He was a teenage kid who got into fights and smoked a little weed. If that makes him a thug then so is about 80% of high school students across the country who do the same shit.
> 
> Zimmerman called 911 for suspicious activity, that was the right thing to do, but he chose not to follow instruction and back off. So even if he did get attacked first he deserved it. If someone I didn't know was following me if react the same way trayvon did. It's a sad world where people justify the shooting of a child and deem it 'self defense.' If Zimmerman was getting his ass handed to him by a 17 year old, then once again, he deserved it. This proves my point that guns are for cowards who can't take care of themselves (no I don't think guns should be banned so don't start)


well said mate!!!!

exactly and it's even more pathetic the innocence of the victim needs to be proven, and not the guilt of the accused


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Nattie7 said:


> Oh my bad, I didn't know he was friends with a whale, last time I checked, she was a human being.
> I must remember to google to see his criminal record of being a 'stealing druggy' and you said his friends and FAMILY were thugs, can you point me in the direction of a source or evidence to corroborate your posts?
> 
> Why don't you mention George Zimmerman's documented criminal past?
> ...


Why should I respect a fat bitch that commits perjury, lies on oath, and has no problem calling people creep ass crackers? :lmao

Zimmerman is already being dragged by a nose cause of the media. No reason for me to post his background when its all over yet trayvons is concealed and limited by the judge. That's fair huh?

Fact of the matter is, Martin was a drug dealing thug that was shot by in self defense by Zimmerman.

Potential racist bias? The racist here is this giant illiterate whale on stand and Trayvon. 

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=was+trayvon+a+drug+dealer

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=was+trayvon+a+drug+user

Is that so hard to do? It's not even in cursive.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Mattyb2266 said:


> There is no evidence that he was a drug dealing, gang banging thug like people seem to want to think. He was a teenage kid who got into fights and smoked a little weed. If that makes him a thug then so is about 80% of high school students across the country who do the same shit.
> 
> Zimmerman called 911 for suspicious activity, that was the right thing to do, but he chose not to follow instruction and back off. So even if he did get attacked first he deserved it. If someone I didn't know was following me if react the same way trayvon did. It's a sad world where people justify the shooting of a child and deem it 'self defense.' If Zimmerman was getting his ass handed to him by a 17 year old, then once again, he deserved it. This proves my point that guns are for cowards who can't take care of themselves (no I don't think guns should be banned so don't start)


A child??? A 6ft 160+ something 17 yr old is not a child. :avit:


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

llamadux said:


> A child??? A 6ft 160+ something 17 yr old is not a child. :avit:


Really? That's your only response. And he was 17 years old, I don't care if he was 7ft 300 lbs he's still an underage child that did not deserve to be killed by a coward.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Really? That's your only response. And he was 17 years old, I don't care if he was 7ft 300 lbs he's still an underage child that did not deserve to be killed by a coward.


You would care if one was attacking you. :gun:


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

llamadux said:


> You would care if one was attacking you. :gun:


Yeah, but I can 
A.) Defend myself without lethal force
B.) Can take care of myself without a gun

And 

C.) Wouldn't have put myself in the position Zimmerman did.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

llamadux said:


> Why should I respect a fat bitch that commits perjury, lies on oath, and has no problem calling people creep ass crackers? :lmao
> 
> Zimmerman is already being dragged by a nose cause of the media. No reason for me to post his background when its all over yet trayvons is concealed and limited by the judge. That's fair huh?
> 
> ...




so not one credible source to say he was a stealing druggy then?

had you said you have no respect for someone who commits perjury, your comment may have had some merit, the fact you refer to her as a fat bitch and a whale makes you as pathetic as the white supremacist websites trying to make Martin out to be a 'stealing druggy'.


:lol no racial bias from Zimmerman, oh now I have heard it all.

and you can miss me with that cursive BS


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Yeah, but I can
> A.) Defend myself without lethal force
> B.) Can take care of myself without a gun
> 
> ...


and D) when 911 tells you to stop following the guy, you would have listened, because you're not a wife beating, paranoid nuisance 911 call making idiot!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

His own facebook messages and tweets are not a credible source? It's all from the horses mouth. All those sites are doing is screen capping his bullshit.

Should Zimmerman have waited for the cops? Yes. He should not have called out to Trayvon. That doesn't give someone a reason to attack you though.

What's pathetic is the coached whale lying on the stand and she should be charged but that would be waysist cause she's just a struggling brave young woman right?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Nattie, someone following you doesn't give you a right to attack them. If you reacted the same way Trayvon did you'd be charged with aggravated assault and he most likely would have too had he not been killed.

This trial is a total sham. They have no more evidence against Z now than they did at the start but they arrested and charged him to appease the masses. Their star witness is nothing short of a joke. For one she's not even a "witness" since she wasn't there and didn't see any part of the fight and on top of that she's already been caught lying under oath. She was also Trayvon's girlfriend and so she has a reason to lie. Her credibility is pretty much zero. The only way this man is getting convicted is if the jury buys into the emotional pandering from the prosecution.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Really? That's your only response. And he was 17 years old, I don't care if he was 7ft 300 lbs he's still an underage child that did not deserve to be killed by a coward.


Zimmerman outweighed him by at least 50 pounds anyway.



Nattie7 said:


> had you said you have no respect for someone who commits perjury, your comment may have had some merit, the fact you refer to her as a fat bitch and a whale *makes you as pathetic as the white supremacist websites* trying to make Martin out to be a 'stealing druggy'.


That's because he's part of those websites. 

And for people who want to know, yes many people in the US have twisted beliefs like the ones in this thread. Trying to portray an unarmed teenage murder victim as someone who "deserved" it. And we're supposed to be the best country in the world. :no: Some country.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Zimmerman outweighed him by at least 50 pounds anyway.


Good point. If he couldn't defend himself against a 17 year old he shouldn't have been playing cop, cause that's basically what he was doing.

And as far as saying Zimmerman didn't deserve to be attacked just for following him. I disagree. He had no idea who Zimmerman was or what he was doing following him. He couldn't have been a serial killer for all Trayvon knew. Zimmerman chose to enter into this fight. He could have ran, but in not one report I've heard has it said he attempted that option.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Holy shit at her neck in that picture. :shock

I was listening to a wrestling podcast based in America and they say to expect race riots if this Zimmerman guy gets off. Is the case really that big over there? Is it a black/white or black/latino thing?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Dazzler said:


> Holy shit at her neck in that picture. :shock
> 
> I was listening to a wrestling podcast based in America and they say to expect race riots if this Zimmerman guy gets off. Is the case really that big over there? Is it a black/white or black/latino thing?


There won't be any "race riots". And if there are riots, it will just be ignorant people using it as an excuse to get free stuff.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> There won't be any "race riots". And if there are riots, it will just be ignorant people using it as an excuse to get free stuff.


You sure about that?

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...rters-make-shocking-threats-ahead-of-verdict/


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nattie, someone following you doesn't give you a right to attack them. If you reacted the same way Trayvon did you'd be charged with aggravated assault and he most likely would have too had he not been killed.


Did I EVER say that?

And how do you know Zimmerman was attacked?
Let's ask Martin for his side of the story, oh wait............

You're choosing to believe George's side, which is your right, but Prosecution claims which we will hear on, I that Zimmerman confronted an unarmed teenager and that said teenager ends up dead.

Why did he choose to ignore the dispatcher who made it clear that 'we don't need you to do that'.
In his 911 call he makes a comment about 'these punks always get away with it'.
In his mind he was determined these punks weren't going to get away with it on his watch.

Why did he confront Martin, is it because he knew he had a weapon?
Logic tells you, if you see something and the call the police and a 911 operator tells you you're not needed to follow, then a normal person would heed advice.
His comments in the call suggest he had an agenda in his mind, the comment about punks getting away with it, tells me a lot!!!

The crucial bits will rest on the scream on the call.




Menacing Nemesis said:


> This trial is a total sham. They have no more evidence against Z now than they did at the start but they arrested and charged him to appease the masses. Their star witness is nothing short of a joke. For one she's not even a "witness" since she wasn't there and didn't see any part of the fight and on top of that she's already been caught lying under oath. She was also Trayvon's girlfriend and so she has a reason to lie. Her credibility is pretty much zero. The only way this man is getting convicted is if the jury buys into the emotional pandering from the prosecution.


the trial is a sham?
Complete utter BS
When an armed teenager is shot dead after going out to buy skittles and a can of fizz, you really expect n investigation to occur?
Hell lets all let wife beating paranoid freaks go around killing teenagers, these punks always get away with walking unarmed with candy and a drink:side:

Also her lying under oath, was about being in hospital instead of being at the funeral.
Nothing else has been proven to be a lie.

wait until the DNA and audios of the screams make it into the trial, that is where it will be won or lost.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> There won't be any "race riots". And if there are riots, it will just be ignorant people using it as an excuse to get free stuff.


I hope there isn't any race riots, but peaceful demonstrations I would hope occur, especially if a murderer is allowed to walk free from court.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Dazzler said:


> Holy shit at her neck in that picture. :shock
> 
> I was listening to a wrestling podcast based in America and they say to expect race riots if this Zimmerman guy gets off. Is the case really that big over there? Is it a black/white or black/latino thing?


Right wing press keep calling him LATINO

His daddy is a powerful white judge
his mother worked within the legal industry, from Peru originally.

And because he is 'latino' it can't possibly be race related right right right?
WRONG!!!!!

some Hispanics have a horrible attitude to race, and are very neglectful of their black heritage.
My other half being Latino can tell you all about the horrible attitudes he has dealt with first hand by his fellow country men just because his shade or skin tone isn't white (or to some white enough)! a white Hispanic can be disgustingly racist to mestizo and mulatto, a mestizo can take moral high ground over a mulatto and a mulatto can take the high ground over the afro-latino. It's all kinds of fucked up, trust me!
disgraceful!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

llamadux said:


> The thug deserved what he got. Zimmerman is innocent and was using self defense that any sane person in this topic would do in the same situation.
> 
> He was attacked, he was being punched, his head hitting the pavement, a man on top of him and in self defense he shot him. Case closed.
> 
> ...


this all just sounded like Ed Norton's speech from American history x

like shockingly so


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> So a guy who beats up women and attacked a police officer is considered "innocent" now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's real entertaining to see an injustice and see a murderer walk free. What kind of twisted person are you?


You claim other peopel don't contribute to the thread yet you have yet to actually provide any actual insight into this case. Not 1 single thing apart from crying racism. The kid had a gun ffs 

You have yet to refute ANYTHING that was posted about Trayvon. You are a sheep that refuses to acknowledge the FACTS of what happened. You ignored the fact that the media insisted on showing pictures of him at 13 years old instead of him being 17. The fact that people said Zimmerman looked bigger than Trayvon did in pictures of when he was 13! You also forgot to mention the part where he had a racist bias himself. You also ignored the pictures I posted of Zimmerman's beat up face or the fact the autopsy reports show that Trayvon had 0 brusies except from his HAND. And yet everyone else is racist here? My goodness



Mattyb2266 said:


> There is no evidence that he was a drug dealing, gang banging thug like people seem to want to think. He was a teenage kid who got into fights and smoked a little weed. If that makes him a thug then so is about 80% of high school students across the country who do the same shit.
> 
> Zimmerman called 911 for suspicious activity, that was the right thing to do, but he chose not to follow instruction and back off. So even if he did get attacked first he deserved it. If someone I didn't know was following me if react the same way trayvon did. It's a sad world where people justify the shooting of a child and deem it 'self defense.' If Zimmerman was getting his ass handed to him by a 17 year old, then once again, he deserved it. This proves my point that guns are for cowards who can't take care of themselves (no I don't think guns should be banned so don't start)


Trayvon had a gun.Why would a 17 year old need a handgun for? You're buying too much into this whole "he's just a boy" thing



> Much of the new evidence disclosed Thursday in filings by Zimmerman's attorneys comes from Martin's cell phone, including photos showing a semiautomatic pistol and ammunition and small marijuana plants growing in pots.
> 
> In other pictures, Martin is pictured making obscene gestures in an apparent self-portrait, as well pictures showing him with friends and in other settings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Nattie7 said:


> Right wing press keep calling him LATINO
> 
> His daddy is a powerful white judge
> his mother worked within the legal industry, from Peru originally.
> ...


If he had a shitty attitude towards blacks, he wouldn't have worked in youth centres helping out black kids... There goes your theory


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> If he had a shitty attitude towards blacks, he wouldn't have worked in youth centres helping out black kids... There goes your theory


Wow people really must have come down in the last shower, yeah he can't possibly be racist, he help them black kids!:no:
Just like you can't possibly have racist teachers or racist police officers, because in their line of work they are going to encounter us *******!

Police officers, a Scottish footballer who played alongside blacks, teachers were outted on a leaked racist party members list.

And look at this teacher she things she's innocent and the reason why she could never have abused the kid, because she hates us!

http://www.policymic.com/articles/3...buse-student-because-she-doesn-t-touch-blacks


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Don't bother sting fan. Their minds are made up already before any evidence has been put forward. It's a group mentality thing.
Just ignore it and move on or you'll be called a nazi white supremacist as well.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

llamadux said:


> Don't bother sting fan. Their minds are made up already before any evidence has been put forward. It's a group mentality thing.
> Just ignore it and move on or you'll be called a nazi white supremacist as well.


Well, when you state that someone deserves to be shot to death because they were punching someone else, you do come off as somewhat of a moron.

How is the proper self-defence to being punched using a gun?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Nattie7 said:


> Wow people really must have come down in the last shower, yeah he can't possibly be racist, he help them black kids!:no:
> Just like you can't possibly have racist teachers or racist police officers, because in their line of work they are going to encounter us *******!
> 
> Police officers, a Scottish footballer who played alongside blacks, teachers were outted on a leaked racist party members list.
> ...


WHy would he help out kids that are black if he was racist though? You haven't actually provided anything. You brought police officers, an athlete and a teacher....what is people who had a job to keep? Volunteer work is NOT comparable to a job. End of discussion 



llamadux said:


> Don't bother sting fan. Their minds are made up already before any evidence has been put forward. It's a group mentality thing.
> Just ignore it and move on or you'll be called a nazi white supremacist as well.


It really is unfortunate that you HAVE to be racist for looking at the evidence completely.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Riot said:


> Well, when you state that someone deserves to be shot to death because they were punching someone else, you do come off as somewhat of a moron.
> 
> How is the proper self-defence to being punched using a gun?


Well he was punched and had his head smashed off the ground. Which can cause concussions, damage to the brain which could leave him in a pretty shape or even worse being beaten to death. Not saying he was in the right to use his gun or that he should have had a gun to begin with but what would you do in that situation?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Riot said:


> Well, when you state that someone deserves to be shot to death because they were punching someone else, you do come off as somewhat of a moron.
> 
> How is the proper self-defence to being punched using a gun?


Are you fuckin serious? Wasn't there a news story on here just a bit ago bout teen that punched a coach in the head and killed him.
I don't think you idiots realize the damage a single punch to the head can do.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> WHy would he help out kids that are black if he was racist though? You haven't actually provided anything. You brought police officers, an athlete and a teacher....what is people who had a job to keep? Volunteer work is NOT comparable to a job. End of discussion
> 
> 
> It really is unfortunate that you HAVE to be racist for looking at the evidence completely.


that's like asking why a racist cop becomes police officer knowing that in his line of work he would have to help us *******?
Why would a teacher want to teach children when they know one of our ****** children will be in their class?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

I'll reserve final judgement on the case for now. But going through the thread and what I've interpreted from the media's portrayals of the case and just plain, raw information that I've garnered: at the very, very worst, Zimmerman should be charged with voluntary manslaughter. But he could definitely be innocent.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Stinger Fan said:


> Well he was punched and had his head smashed off the ground. Which can cause concussions, damage to the brain which could leave him in a pretty shape or even worse being beaten to death. Not saying he was in the right to use his gun or that he should have had a gun to begin with but what would you do in that situation?


Well, the most conceivable thing to would be to call for help, and curl into the fetal position. Not once would shooting someone to death come to my mind. Then again, self appointing myself neighbourhood watch and walking around with a gun wouldn't come to my mind either.

It sucks, another kid is dead and some guy gunned him down in self-defence, but its ridiculous and retarded to state that someone deserves death for an assault. I dont believe Zimmerman is racist. I'll just stick to the notion that under-stress he made the wrong choice.



llamadux said:


> Are you fuckin serious? Wasn't there a news story on here just a bit ago bout teen that punched a coach in the head and killed him.
> I don't think you idiots realize the damage a single punch to the head can do.












Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Nattie7 said:


> Did I EVER say that?


Say what? You said you would have reacted the same way as Trayvon, so yeah you're saying it's okay to beat the shit out of someone for following you.



> And how do you know Zimmerman was attacked?


Ya know those pics showing Z with a bloody nose and cuts on the back of his head? That kinda tipped me off.



> You're choosing to believe George's side,


I believe the evidence and the evidence to convict him of murder isn't there to me.



> Why did he choose to ignore the dispatcher who made it clear that 'we don't need you to do that'.


He didn't break any laws and if he would've caught someone doing a crime he'd be thought of as a hero even though he didn't listen to the dispatcher.



> In his 911 call he makes a comment about 'these punks always get away with it'.


Trayvon was an aggressive punk with a chip on his shoulder. I can give you a near guarantee I wouldn't have been shot that night because I can handle a confrontation without throwing fists. If I had to fight I could but that wouldn't be my first choice.



> The crucial bits will rest on the scream on the call.


They already said they couldn't identify the scream but common sense tells you the one being assaulted is probably the one yelling for help.



> the trial is a sham?


Yep. They have as much proof of his guilt now as they did on day 1 which is none and that's why he wasn't arrested until later when people made a big stink about it.



> Also her lying under oath, was about being in hospital instead of being at the funeral.
> Nothing else has been proven to be a lie.


They could still charge her with perjury if they wanted. Anyway she's not a witness because she wasn't there to see the fight.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Nattie7 said:


> Right wing press keep calling him LATINO


So they aren't defending Zimmerman? I thought they would be.



Nattie7 said:


> Right wing press keep calling him LATINO
> 
> His daddy is a powerful white judge
> his mother worked within the legal industry, from Peru originally.


So he's half latino? I read his dad was Jewish (became a Catholic)?



Nattie7 said:


> And because he is 'latino' it can't possibly be race related right right right?
> WRONG!!!!!
> 
> some Hispanics have a horrible attitude to race, and are very neglectful of their black heritage.
> ...


That sucks. I know Indians who argue over who has lighter skin. I thought it was a joke at first. Crazy how it is seen as acceptable because they're from the same country/race. 



> SANFORD, Fla. -- As a neighborhood watch volunteer, George Zimmerman called police close to 50 times over an eight-year-period to report such things as slow vehicles, loitering strangers in the neighborhood and open garages.


He just sounds crazy to me. He probably pulled this shit before with other kids. Throwing his weight around. Unfortunately he picked on the wrong kid this time. Kid fucked him up so he pulled out his gun. I don't see where race comes in to it. :argh:


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> You claim other peopel don't contribute to the thread yet you have yet to actually provide any actual insight into this case. Not 1 single thing apart from crying racism. The kid had a gun ffs
> 
> You have yet to refute ANYTHING that was posted about Trayvon. You are a sheep that refuses to acknowledge the FACTS of what happened. You ignored the fact that the media insisted on showing pictures of him at 13 years old instead of him being 17. The fact that people said Zimmerman looked bigger than Trayvon did in pictures of when he was 13! You also forgot to mention the part where he had a racist bias himself. You also ignored the pictures I posted of Zimmerman's beat up face or the fact the autopsy reports show that Trayvon had 0 brusies except from his HAND. And yet everyone else is racist here? My goodness
> 
> ...


Show me any report where Trayvon had his gun on him the night he was killed.

But you bring up facts, so here we go...

FACT - Trayvon was 17 years old
FACT - Zimmerman was following him simply because he looked suspicious
FACT - After calling 911, he disobeyed dispatchers orders and continued to play cop by following him
FACT - Trayvon defended himself against an unidentified adult who was wrongfully following him
FACT - Zimmerman got his ass handed to him so like a coward, he shot a 17 year old.

What am I missing here? And don't bring up nonsense pictures of him holding a gun or smoking weed or nonsense like that. If he deserved to be killed for that then so do millions of teenagers all over the world.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Riot said:


> Well, the most conceivable thing to would be to call for help, and curl into the fetal position.


K let me come over and punch you in the face. You gotta lay down in the fetal position. No fighting back. So whaddya say? Are you a man of your word or not?


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> K let me come over and punch you in the face. You gotta lay down in the fetal position. No fighting back. So whaddya say? Are you a man of your word or not?


Woman*

The question was, what would I do if someone smashed my head into the ground. Even being punched in the face doesnt equate to pulling out at gun and shooting someone.

Come punch me in the face, but I'm claiming attempted rape. Cum at me bro! :ex:


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> K let me come over and punch you in the face. You gotta lay down in the fetal position. No fighting back. So whaddya say? Are you a man of your word or not?


I think your taking what she said to an extreme. There's a difference between fighting back and using a gun. I think the point was if he couldn't properly defend himself then there were other options other than shooting him. 

Correct me if I'm wrong riot but I think that's where you were going with it.

EDIT: Damn, she beat me to it.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Riot said:


> Well, the most conceivable thing to would be to call for help, and curl into the fetal position. Not once would shooting someone to death come to my mind. Then again, self appointing myself neighbourhood watch and walking around with a gun wouldn't come to my mind either.
> 
> It sucks, another kid is dead and some guy gunned him down in self-defence, but its ridiculous and retarded to state that someone deserves death for an assault. I dont believe Zimmerman is racist. I'll just stick to the notion that under-stress he made the wrong choice.
> 
> ...


LOL. Curl into the fetal position. You first man! What a joke you are. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

The Dazzler said:


> He just sounds crazy to me. He probably pulled this shit before with other kids. Throwing his weight around. Unfortunately he picked on the wrong kid this time. Kid fucked him up so he pulled out his gun. I don't see where race comes in to it. :argh:


As long as he didn't put his hands on the kid, he shouldn't have been attacked. 

And anyway, I see where he comes from with his whole "watchman" deal. He seems to be going overboard with it, but it's called Hyper Vigilance. Maybe a touch of paranoia too. Either way, if the kid attacked him and was then killed, it's called voluntary manslaughter at the worst, like I said.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Mattyb2266 said:


> I think your taking what she said to an extreme. There's a difference between fighting back and using a gun. I think the point was if he couldn't properly defend himself then there were other options other than shooting him.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong riot but I think that's where you were going with it.
> 
> EDIT: Damn, she beat me to it.


Someone punches me and I have a gun I'm shooting their ass lol. Not gonna lie though, as a guy I am a little ashamed of Zimmerman for not being able to fight back. Take some martial arts lessons or something at least so you're not helpless against a teenager ya know?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well to be fair he is Latino...or is Obama no longer our first black president? :hitgirl*


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Say what? You said you would have reacted the same way as Trayvon, so yeah you're saying it's okay to beat the shit out of someone for following you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmfao your post is a massive joke :lol.
Show me where I said what you claim.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

llamadux said:


> LOL. Curl into the fetal position. You first man! What a joke you are. :lmao:lmao:lmao


Your lack of a proper reponse to anything shows you've lost. Now you just resort to pathetic insults.

If Zimmerman was so seriously injured, how did he have the awareness to operate a firearm with such good aim?

If your head is seriously injured, the first thing to go is your equilibrium. That right there is proof enough that some of you are blowing Zimmerman's injuries and physical harm out of proportion.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Riot said:


> Your lack of a proper reponse to anything shows you've lost. Now you just resort to pathetic insults.
> 
> If Zimmerman was so seriously injured, how did he have the awareness to operate a firearm with such good aim?
> 
> If your head is seriously injured, the first thing to go is your equilibrium. That right there is proof enough that some of you are blowing Zimmerman's injuries and physical harm out of proportion.


*you don't need good aim at point blank range.*


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Someone punches me and I have a gun I'm shooting their ass lol. Not gonna lie though, as a guy I am a little ashamed of Zimmerman for not being able to fight back. Take some martial arts lessons or something at least so you're not helpless against a teenager ya know?


And as far as I'm concerned, that's the biggest issue. How was a man of his age and size, not able to defend himself against a 17 year old without using a gun? Never pick a fight unless you know you can win, and the way I see it, the second he followed Trayvon he picked a fight.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Dazzler said:


> So they aren't defending Zimmerman? I thought they would be.
> 
> 
> So he's half latino? I read his dad was Jewish (became a Catholic)?
> ...



The point I was making right wing press call him Latino to downplay the racial aspect.
I go on to explain why that's dumb in itself considering Hispanic attitude to race and Google Hispanic and black problems, you will see those communities who one would assume have a shared connection are in fact at various points engaged in conflict.

His dad was never Jew not that I was ever aware of.

Your comment about Indians argue over skin, wow it looks like many communities are suffering from unable to love themselves, they really did a number on many countries and communities huh?

Zimmerman is a known paranoid wife beating punk who made nuisance calls.
He talked about them always getting away with it, he had an agenda, his back was up that this kid was gonna.get away with it so took matters into his own hands.
He was told he was not required to follow the kid, he continued to do so.
He did so because he knew he had a gun, like you say, tried to throw his weight around and we all know what happened to Martin.


But if you don't see where race comes into it then :lol


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Riot said:


> Well, the most conceivable thing to would be to call for help, and curl into the fetal position. Not once would shooting someone to death come to my mind. Then again, self appointing myself neighbourhood watch and walking around with a gun wouldn't come to my mind either.
> 
> It sucks, another kid is dead and some guy gunned him down in self-defence, but its ridiculous and retarded to state that someone deserves death for an assault. I dont believe Zimmerman is racist. I'll just stick to the notion that under-stress he made the wrong choice.
> 
> ...


lolololololol..... I value my life too much and would hate for it to end at the end of someone's fist curled into a fetal position. People have been beaten to death after total surrender, your idea sounds stupid, tbh and goes against basic survival instincts. You're not fighting or fleeing, you're letting someone beat you into a fucking coma or worse.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Nattie7 said:


> Lmfao your post is a massive joke :lol.
> Show me where I said what you claim.


Nvm mattyb said that. Rest of what I said stands though.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well to be fair he is Latino...or is Obama no longer our first black president? :hitgirl*


One drop rule is why people like Obama and myself are black.


Ask Halle all about it :lol


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Riot said:


> Your lack of a proper reponse to anything shows you've lost. Now you just resort to pathetic insults.
> 
> If Zimmerman was so seriously injured, how did he have the awareness to operate a firearm with such good aim?
> 
> If your head is seriously injured, the first thing to go is your equilibrium. That right there is proof enough that some of you are blowing Zimmerman's injuries and physical harm out of proportion.


Good aim when someone is on top of you? Fucking stop posting such shit and maybe I'll give a proper response. :lmao


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Riot said:


> Your lack of a proper reponse to anything shows you've lost. Now you just resort to pathetic insults.
> 
> If Zimmerman was so seriously injured, how did he have the awareness to operate a firearm with such good aim?
> 
> If your head is seriously injured, the first thing to go is your equilibrium. That right there is proof enough that some of you are blowing Zimmerman's injuries and physical harm out of proportion.


lololololololol.... The kid was on top of him, point the gun in his chest and shoot, it's not complicated. And besides, if you're under attack, you don't have to wait until your injuries are "severe enough" to warrant a response at which point, you might not even be able to effectively respond, as you pointed out.


I also have to ask: are you a doctor?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Nattie7 said:


> Zimmerman is a known paranoid wife beating punk who made nuisance calls.
> He talked about them always getting away with it, he had an agenda, his back was up that this kid was gonna.get away with it so took matters into his own hands.
> He was told he was not required to follow the kid, he continued to do so.
> He did so because he knew he had a gun, like you say, tried to throw his weight around and we all know what happened to Martin.
> ...


Them meaning black people? Did he say this?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nvm mattyb said that. Rest of what I said stands though.


Yeah I know you quoted the wrong person that's why I was :lol.

And yeah a kid who smoked pot and got suspended and played truant is all kinds of thug and every other negative, yet a man who attacked police, a woman, had multiple nuisance calls is an up standing citizen.

Like I said y'all too busy asking us to prove the innocence of a dead victim then caring about proving George's innocence.

Coz an unarmed pot smoker was walking in a neighbourhood he deserved being shot and killed by an upstanding member of the community......give me a break


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> lololololololol.... The kid was on top of him, point the gun in his chest and shoot, it's not complicated. And besides, if you're under attack, you don't have to wait until your injuries are "severe enough" to warrant a response at which point, you might not even be able to effectively respond, as you pointed out.
> 
> 
> I also have to ask: are you a doctor?


Nuclear anti- terrorism special task force which ,yes, does involve years of medical studies.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I see everyone is being responsible, respectful, and not having yet another race war between the usual suspects


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Riot said:


> Nuclear anti- terrorism special task force which ,yes, does involve years of medical studies.


Pfft. Canadians don't have that kind of shit.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

stevefox1200 said:


> I see everyone is being responsible, respectful, and not having yet another race war between the usual suspects


I'm not a usual suspect I never race bait but I won't stand for others that are.
Like in the Paula Deen the privileged amongst us will rear their ugly head and turn everything back around on minorities.

I don't have to prove trayvons innocence but the innocence or guilt of George Zimmerman is very much the issue.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

If Zimmerman goes free there will probably be race war. Liberals better lock down their shit cause riots and looting will happen.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Pfft. Canadians don't have that kind of shit.


Of course we do, but not till after 9/11. Before 9/11 is was mainly the Maytag man defending the nuclear power plants. There were schematics of the Pickering, Ontario nuclear plant found at one of the Taliban hide outs and the government funded the training of our division.

We're as highly trained as any modern day 1st world military. I was actually studying to become a cop till Ontario Power Generation came in. They're all, "Our job isn't the most glamorous." Then they showed us a video with a guy in a gun turret and I was sold. :


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> Yeah I know you quoted the wrong person that's why I was :lol.
> 
> And yeah a kid who smoked pot and got suspended and played truant is all kinds of thug and every other negative, yet a man who attacked police, a woman, had multiple nuisance calls is an up standing citizen.
> 
> ...


The way the law works we dont have to prove it, he is not guity in till we prove other wise, in order to find him guity we have to to prove martin did not attack first (inceont) so yes it DOSE matter and no we dont have to


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Nattie7 said:


> Yeah I know you quoted the wrong person that's why I was :lol.
> 
> And yeah a kid who smoked pot and got suspended and played truant is all kinds of thug and every other negative, yet a man who attacked police, a woman, had multiple nuisance calls is an up standing citizen.
> 
> ...


This is not meant to be offensive but right now you guys are embodying the trouble with this case. As far as I'm concerned, who George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin are as people is completely irrelevant. Try honing it in onto that fateful night and those moments during which Trayvon's life ended, focus on that, the evidence surrounding it and leave the other bullshit out of the discussion. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

I love this case, no proof or recored at all of Zimmerman calling Martin any racial slur, martins own girl says he called hima cracker (oh I'm sorry that means pervert... not) but he was not a racist in anyway 
and Martyin was not.
zimmeman has a recoard and that MATTERS, but you cant even think about bring up martins past cause "it dont matter"
Z's side withholds infomation, he is guilty, charge him and evrey one who defends them let them rot in hell. Martins girl freind lies twice or was it three? four? oh well nothing to worry about
Anytime, anyone says anything about Zimmerman "Hang him hang him hang him"
Anytime anyone says anything about Martin? wheres the proof? no proof cant trust what they say.
E. Z says something happen? we cant belive him, but anything that Martins girl freind says must be true, after all, she wont lie, right?


Soooooo how about this
A. At least martin was racist, maybe Z but no real proof
B. they both where NOT up stanidng citzains and both could of easily started this with their backgrounds
C Both sides withhold infomation have pepole changing their stories
D. both sides need proof something happened or its not usable


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> This is not meant to be offensive but right now you guys are embodying the trouble with this case. As far as I'm concerned, who George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin are as people is completely irrelevant. Try honing it in onto that fateful night and those moments during which Trayvon's life ended, focus on that, the evidence surrounding it and leave the other bullshit out of the discussion.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Exactly. Doesn't matter who they were outside of what happened that night. Who you are can change in an instant when put into a life or death situation, so everything else seems irrelevant.

Whether Trayvon was or wasn't a so called thug, or whether Zimmerman was or wasn't a so called racist all became null and void the second the incident started when Zimmerman made that 911 call.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Riot said:


> Of course we do, but not till after 9/11. Before 9/11 is was mainly the Maytag man defending the nuclear power plants. There were schematics of the Pickering, Ontario nuclear plant found at one of the Taliban hide outs and the government funded the training of our division.
> 
> We're as highly trained as any modern day 1st world military. I was actually studying to become a cop till Ontario Power Generation came in. They're all, "Our job isn't the most glamorous." Then they showed us a video with a guy in a gun turret and I was sold. :


Yeah, I was just having fun at Canada's expense. I'm actually probably going to go into law enforcement. I mean, at the federal level. Which means I want to work for the FBI. I hate just saying that though because people are always like "Oh, Mr. 007 over here". So I'll probably actually work for my local police force for a bit, the Feds like guys with that sort of experience. Minor in Criminal Justice, Major in Law, if possible, or accounting (which surprisingly looks good on the resume of a potential FBI employee).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

llamadux said:


> Don't bother sting fan. Their minds are made up already before any evidence has been put forward. It's a group mentality thing.
> Just ignore it and move on or you'll be called a nazi white supremacist as well.


pay attention, i did not say you were a nazi white supremacist. i just said your post mirrored a speech BY a nazi white supremacist character in a movie

in regards to this case, i have no real opinion. I am neither black, white, latino or american. and Im too indifferent to do the research

However, in regards to your previous posts which I have seen on this forum, especially after the woolwich stabbing and your comments regarding minorities, I do believe you are prejudiced against minorities and harbour a strong irrational hate for many people. Quite frankly Im shocked nobody has taken action against you yet on this forum, but perhaps it is because you imply very dangerous ideas, but until now you always phrased them in a non-aggressive way that could even be interpreted as parody


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Has anyone mentioned the alleged eye witness pretty much said Zimmerman was the guy on top yet?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im immediately skeptical about any eye witness testimony

I read quote once by Neil DeGrasse Tyson where he said if Scientists ruled the world, eyewitness testimony would be banned from courts


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah it could be LIES. I won't be surprised if different eye witnesses give different accounts.


Also stop being douchebags ITT people. It'll just end up with the thread closed and people banned.


edit: And YEP, we now have two eye witnesses that saw completely different things lol.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

JOAL.com said:


> Im immediately skeptical about any eye witness testimony
> 
> I read quote once by Neil DeGrasse Tyson where he said if Scientists ruled the world, eyewitness testimony would be banned from courts


The issue here is that in the wake of little evidence a witness report is about as much as we may have in convicting someone. Thus, a witness' report shouldn't be negated completely. Rather, legal teams/law enforcement need to understand the flaws within testimony and work around leading witnesses into making certain statements that could prove false. That's a lot harder than said, though.



MrMister said:


> Yeah it could be LIES. I won't be surprised if different eye witnesses give different accounts.
> 
> 
> Also stop being douchebags ITT people. It'll just end up with the thread closed and people banned.
> ...


The reliability of eye witnesses is a slippery slope, quite honestly, and not even because of witnesses actively lying but, rather, simply because our memories aren't as good as we think they are. The url name is really fitting, considering the simplicity of the article, but it offers a shallow but reliable argument, at least.



link but for interesting/related snippet said:


> Bartlett ’s theory of Reconstructive Memory is crucial to an understanding of the reliability of eyewitness testimony as he suggested that recall is subject to personal interpretation dependent on our learnt or cultural norms and values, and the way we make sense of our world [...]
> 
> The implications of this can be seen even more clearly in a study by Allport & Postman (1947).
> 
> ...



This could explain the difference amongst witnesses.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrMister said:


> Also stop being douchebags ITT people. It'll just end up with the thread closed and people banned.


It's usually the same people responsible. :side:


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah you'd think they were all 14 year old kids right?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Has anyone ever stooped and thought its possible they both where idiots and started it?
I mean a double shove, punch, kick, spit, motion to hit etc are not rare, its hardily impossible, in the event this happen what do you feel should happen?


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> Has anyone ever stooped and thought its possible they both where idiots and started it?
> I mean a double shove, punch, kick, spit, motion to hit etc are not rare, its hardily impossible, in the event this happen what do you feel should happen?


Voluntary manslaughter.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Nattie7 said:


> Oh my bad, I didn't know he was friends with a whale, last time I checked, she was a human being.
> I must remember to google to see his criminal record of being a 'stealing druggy' and you said his friends and FAMILY were thugs, can you point me in the direction of a source or evidence to corroborate your posts?
> 
> Why don't you mention George Zimmerman's documented criminal past?
> ...


Don't mind llamadux he's just a closet racist who want attention.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> Oh my bad, I didn't know he was friends with a whale, last time I checked, she was a human being.
> I must remember to google to see his criminal record of being a 'stealing druggy' and you said his friends and FAMILY were thugs, can you point me in the direction of a source or evidence to corroborate your posts?
> 
> Why don't you mention George Zimmerman's documented criminal past?
> ...


You say he had delusions? can you prove it? no, then its not a fact, potential racial bias? no proof of it yet, but Martins own gril freind even said martin called him a cracker, who most likely has a racial bias, the guy with no proof of it, or the one who used a raicl slur?

STOP EXPECTING US TO PROVE HIS INNOCENCE, HE IS INNECOENT IN TILL PROVEN GUITY, IN TILL THEN ANYTHING YOU "THINK" YOU KNOW MEANS NOTHING, IF YOU CANT PROVE IT HE DID NOT DO IT.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

wrestle_champion said:


> Don't mind llamadux he's just a closet racist who want attention.


He's way out of the closet now. No ****. :lelbron


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> He's way out of the closet now. No ****. :lelbron


He's calling Trayvon a druggy thug and whatnot I'd like to see how clean llamadux's record is. He's acting like he's a saint.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> You say he had delusions? can you prove it? no, then its not a fact, potential racial bias? no proof of it yet, but Martins own gril freind even said martin called him a cracker, who most likely has a racial bias, the guy with no proof of it, or the one who used a raicl slur?
> 
> STOP EXPECTING US TO PROVE HIS INNOCENCE, HE IS INNECOENT IN TILL PROVEN GUITY, IN TILL THEN ANYTHING YOU "THINK" YOU KNOW MEANS NOTHING, IF YOU CANT PROVE IT HE DID NOT DO IT.


Indeed, Rayfu. Indeed. Everyone wants to overlook the admitted racial bias of Martin. 

For fuck's sake, people. Even Rayfu gets it.



Riot said:


> Your lack of a proper reponse to anything shows you've lost. Now you just resort to pathetic insults.
> 
> If Zimmerman was so seriously injured, how did he have the awareness to operate a firearm with such good aim?
> 
> If your head is seriously injured, the first thing to go is your equilibrium. That right there is proof enough that some of you are blowing Zimmerman's injuries and physical harm out of proportion.


The Internet police (A security guard) has arrived with more great knowledge. 



LadyCroft said:


> you don't need good aim at point blank range.


:jesse


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Has anyone mentioned the alleged eye witness pretty much said Zimmerman was the guy on top yet?


Selma Mora yesterday testified that she saw the figure on top that had something with a red and black pattern. This was consistent to what Zimmerman was wearing. 

Today John Good testified that the person on top had dark attire and the person on the bottom had white or red colored attire.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It'd be cool if people approached this case rationally instead of zealously getting behind whichever narrative appeals to them most. 

Personally I'm not expecting a conviction, and I don't think that's a bad thing. The evidence is extremely weak and relies on contradictory witness accounts. That should NOT be a good enough standard to send someone to prison.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> It'd be cool if people approached this case rationally instead of zealously getting behind whichever narrative appeals to them most.
> 
> Personally I'm not expecting a conviction, and I don't think that's a bad thing. The evidence is extremely weak and relies on contradictory witness accounts. That should NOT be a good enough standard to send someone to prison.


this times 100000000

We cant send him to jail unless we can prove with out doubt he started it, they cant do that as far as I can tell


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Riot said:


> Nuclear anti- terrorism special task force which ,yes, does involve years of medical studies.


No offence man, because I have absolutely no reason not to believe you, but that that could not possibly sound any more made up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

it actually is really interesting how the story dramatically changes depending on the person looking at the trial

any unbiased facts here?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Moto said:


> Selma Mora yesterday testified that she saw the figure on top that had something with a red and black pattern. This was consistent to what Zimmerman was wearing.
> 
> Today John Good testified that the person on top had dark attire and the person on the bottom had white or red colored attire.


Problem is all these details are from different times of the fight, we don't know how long and if they switched positions during that time. Lots of stuff can happen in a 30sec even a minute long fight, though I don't think someone with a dominant position for so long can do so little damage. At the same time they both can be wannabe tough guys and can't throw a punch if their life depended on it literally.


----------



## Riot (Oct 4, 2007)

insanitydefined said:


> No offence man, because I have absolutely no reason not to believe you, but that that could not possibly sound any more made up.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Just because you've never heard of it doesnt make it so. We're even listed on the OPG website.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

JOAL.com said:


> it actually is really interesting how the story dramatically changes depending on the person looking at the trial
> 
> any unbiased facts here?


Here are some, feel free to look them up, I shall work for both sides


Z:
#1 a common idea is that he kept following after they said "We dont need you to do that" they can NOT prove that he did or did not do that, even said by the people trying to get him charged. Durring the call she says "We dont need you to do that" to which he implies "okay" a bit later he comes back "I lost him" now it could be he was still following the kid and the kid started to REALLY run, or maybe it was he did stop? either way he kept talking on the phone with no indication of him running after a kid he lost, he ay of ran after words or found a shortcut\took a car but no proof of any of this
#2 another common one is he was told to stay in the car, he was never, at all durring that call told to do so, in fact he was OUT of the car for most if not all of the call (the first few lines may or may not be in the car.
#3 a common thing brought up is that Z has a past, this is true he dose, how ever a few things #1 he was not charged, some claim its cause of his dad, #2 he also claimed his girl friend assaulted him, to the best of my knowledge, he NEVER was found guilty of it, nor was she, we dont know what happen #3 all of these baring a few enconters that have not been proven and did not result in any charges, all of these happen YEARS ago, to which he took anger management classes and has not had a problem since, he was only like 5 years older then Martin was during that time period and was reckless\quick to anger, no problems in like... what almost a decade?
#4 he is racist, most of the "claims" came after the trial, just like claims aginst martin, some may be true, but as always we cant pick and choice which to believe with out proof, he never used a raical slur durring the call, the girl friend of marin how ever says martin did (she claims cracker meant pervert)
#5 many claim that there is undeniable evidence that Z did it, and is guity as sin, the other side, has said this is not the case, the side thats trying to prove he did.
#6 Z started the call by saying the kid was looking in to houses, while not exactly illegal, a suspicious acts that almost any crime watch group will count as a reason to call, not follow and all that but to call and report 
#7 in Z's phone call, Martin "sees him" walks twoards Z and puts his hand in his pocket and then turns around and runs. We dont know what Z was doing at the time (other then talking) but there is no indication he did anything to warrent the running, we cant even prove he was following the kid, it sounds more like at that time he was in his car and or on the sidewalk when he called.


Martin
#1 His record, many bring it up, but he, like Z was not found guity in most if not all of them
#2 His girl freind is the ONLY one who can give us a clue in to his side,. to which she has lied twice, which is a shame because he dont deserve that anything we think we know form him is form a call we KNOW they made but we DONT know if anything she says was said was or not, we cant check, we can only go on her word.
#3 many like to say that its clear he was the one yelling for help, the court of law has ruled that the voice recording of a 911 call form someone that far away, with other noises etc is not reliable, and multiple expserts have gone to both sides 
#4 many like to say he was right in hitting 1st even if he did becuse Z followed him, forgetting the fact they cant prove Z was at the time the fight happen even if true, following is not a realistic reason to attack someone as he did, it would depend on the context of how he did it
#5 Many claim he was "in his own block" he was not, he was visiting.


The only reason there are more "facts" for Z is cause we have his call with the cops, which unless you think he could mastermind a whole elabreat thing and had already planed to kill the kid, he would have no reason to lie to them as of yet

non of these facts prove the case in anyway, but it dose let you see how many things so many have wrong

Yes most of these facts are the fact we dont have any facts either way for a claim  but thasts the problem with this case, there is not enough details to tell what happen, you can only guess.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

This is an unbiased fact, the jury listens to everything, then used their thought process to decide the verdict. If the prosecutor proved his guilt beyond a reasonable doubt they will find him guilty.

I remember when the country was so mad at the jury finding Casey Anthony not guilty when everyone knew she was guilty/ But as the legal community said, the prosecutor didn't prove his case so they had to rule not guilty. 

It's the same way with GZ, its up to the prosecutor to prove guilt, if not he walks.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Skermac said:


> This is an unbiased fact, the jury listens to everything, then used their thought process to decide the verdict. If the prosecutor proved his guilt beyond a reasonable doubt they will find him guilty.
> 
> I remember when the country was so mad at the jury finding Casey Anthony not guilty when everyone knew she was guilty/ But as the legal community said, the prosecutor didn't prove his case so they had to rule not guilty.
> 
> It's the same way with GZ, its up to the prosecutor to prove guilt, if not he walks.


Thats not a fact, I meant the point is good but try as you might the jury are human, they will just as many of us do "pick a side" and sometimes the wrong man gose to jail even when there was some doubt.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Thats not a fact, I meant the point is good but try as you might the jury are human, they will just as many of us do "pick a side" and sometimes the wrong man gose to jail even when there was some doubt.


That might be true about a very few of the jurors but they interview 100's of potential jurors to get their mental states and make sure they are unbiased before picking any of them to sit on a case. But I'm sure a few biased ones slip through now and then.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It will be more than a few biased jurors for this case. It's been rigged.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

http://topconservativenews.com/2013/06/hundreds-threaten-to-riot-andor-murder-over-zimmerman-trial/


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

And I bet half of those think that its a proven fact Z followed the kid, and attacked him...
Sad, and nothing can tell them other wise,


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

scrilla said:


> http://topconservativenews.com/2013/06/hundreds-threaten-to-riot-andor-murder-over-zimmerman-trial/


Of course a conservative website would make that claim. And lol at them using Twitter as a reliable source.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> Of course a conservative website would make that claim. And lol at them using Twitter as a reliable source.


Wow that website has nothing better to do but search these tweets from a few ignorant people to make it seem like the majority of blacks think like that. This case is making both sides go dumb. fpalm To not look stupid I'm going neutral.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why is this case still going on? The man is obviously guilty as sin.
> 
> He should be locked up.


You're right, however with all the bullshit that has happened in this trial he should be acquitted because they brought in evidence and other claims that have nothing to do with the case. It fucking sucks because the man is a piece of shit, but our justice system is just as bad.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> You're right, however with all the bullshit that has happened in this trial he should be acquitted because they brought in evidence and other claims that have nothing to do with the case. It fucking sucks because the man is a piece of shit, but our justice system is just as bad.


No one knows if he is guilty or innocent as we were not there and there were no eye witnesses. You guys that say he is guilty have no clue any more then anyone else. It's just your opinion and you could be right or wrong. Opinions mean nothing.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Skermac said:


> No one knows if he is guilty or innocent as we were not there and there were no eye witnesses. You guys that say he is guilty have no clue any more then anyone else. It's just your opinion and you could be right or wrong. Opinions mean nothing.



Yeah it was the county's opinion that I wasn't defending myself when a guy was trying to throw my down stairs and I hit him and he went unconscious. Good to know I was given the benefit of the doubt, oh wait, I lost my job and couldn't get hired for 2 years as a result.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Japanese Puroresu said:


> Yeah it was the county's opinion that I wasn't defending myself when a guy was trying to throw my down stairs and I hit him and he went unconscious. Good to know I was given the benefit of the doubt, oh wait, I lost my job and couldn't get hired for 2 years as a result.


You should have requested a jury trial.


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Skermac said:


> You should have requested a jury trial.


I was expecting to sit around for 6 months waiting for that. It wasn't an option. Anyways I'm off topic, PM me and I'll tell you more if you'd like.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> And I bet half of those think that its a proven fact Z followed the kid, and attacked him...
> Sad, and nothing can tell them other wise,


That's where you are wrong. Trayvon was heading home, he wasn't looking for a fight. He did what any rational human being would when being followed by a creepy guy at night. How was he suppose to know that he wasn't a rapist? Had Trayvon been white then Trayvon would still be here today. I don't like to bring up race but you can't ignore it in a case like this. If Travyon did really attack him first then that's wrong, but how can anybody justify deadly force as self-defense when Zimmerman was the one who started all of this? Zimmerman didn't even go to the hospital so that pretty much answers your question. 

The reason why Zimmerman's personal life is so important is because it helps us understand what was going through his mind at the time he killed Trayvon. He is a wife beater and men who beat women have insecurity issues. The way he ignored the first responders request not to engage tells me he was looking to boost his big ego. Unfortunately for him, Travyon wasn't going to play his little games when he didn't do anything wrong and he paid for it with his life. Zimmerman is a coward and a murderer. He is guilty and there is no question about it.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> That's where you are wrong. Trayvon was heading home, he wasn't looking for a fight.


 never said he was so no I'm not wrong.



> He did what any rational human being would when being followed by a creepy guy at night.


 the ratironal thing is to avoid them
ask thewm what they are doing\go to the nearist house\call 911 he did none of those, instead he decide to attack a man who was following him with out looking for a weapon, where is the rational thought in that?



> How was he suppose to know that he wasn't a rapist? Had Trayvon been white then Trayvon would still be here today.


so its okay for Martin to act out what he THINKS Z is doing but Z cant do the same, Z thought since he was looking at houses he may be up to somethiong. Z thought he may be a burgalr so he was calling the cops, just like Martin felt he was a stlaker or something so he attacked.
one did not break the law in what they felt the other was, one did.



> I don't like to bring up race but you can't ignore it in a case like this.


 excvept nor proof it has anything to do with race when it comes to Z's actions 



> If Travyon did really attack him first then that's wrong, but how can anybody justify deadly force as self-defense when Zimmerman was the one who started all of this? Zimmerman didn't even go to the hospital so that pretty much answers your question.


so what? guys have been gored by bulls and not gone to the hospital, been shot and not gone to the hospital

there is no proof he started it at all anywhere. 



> The reason why Zimmerman's personal life is so important is because it helps us understand what was going through his mind at the time he killed Trayvon. He is a wife beater and men who beat women have insecurity issues.


#1 charges where droped and he to claimed she beat him, neither was proven
#2 that was almost a decade ago to which he went to classes to take care of his anger.



> The way he ignored the first responders request not to engage tells me he was looking to boost his big ego.


where is your proof he did ingore it?


> Dispatcher: Are you following him?
> Zimmerman: Yeah
> *Dispatcher: Ok, we don't need you to do that.
> Zimmerman: Ok*
> ...


He later says he lost the kid, there is NO indication he kept followiung the kid after he said "okay" please show me anywhere in the call where there is proof he kept going, the kid ran and then he "lost the kid"



> Unfortunately for him, Travyon wasn't going to play his little games when he didn't do anything wrong and he paid for it with his life. Zimmerman is a coward and a murderer. He is guilty and there is no question about it.


Yes there is, cause even if he did follow Martin, no proof of that, you cant beat someone up just cause they MAY do something, Z could have just as easily been lost, trying to help (droped your wallet) NOT really following him (we all have that time we think someone is following us when they are not)

You have no proof he kept following the kid, and you bassis is Martin felt that Z was following him and MAY be a rapist so it intilteds him to beat Z up, yeah no..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if zimmerman loses we riot


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

JOAL.com said:


> if zimmerman loses we riot


Make sure you can dodge the gunfire from homeowners and cops.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> never said he was so no I'm not wrong.
> 
> the ratironal thing is to avoid them
> ask thewm what they are doing\go to the nearist house\call 911 he did none of those, instead he decide to attack a man who was following him with out looking for a weapon, where is the rational thought in that?
> ...


I respectfully disagree with you.




> the ratironal thing is to avoid them
> ask thewm what they are doing\go to the nearist house\call 911 he did none of those, instead he decide to attack a man who was following him with out looking for a weapon, where is the rational thought in that?


How do you know Travyon attacked him? I don't buy that. It wouldn't make sense logically if you think about it. If you are heading home, why would you go and attack someone else? And if he did attack him first then it was justified. Zimmerman had no right to follow him, NONE WHATSOEVER. It makes more logical sense that Zimmerman went after Travyon and approached him. How do I know? Because he is a wannabe cop and a wife beater. He was just looking for a way to boost his ego. HE HAD HIS GUN LOADED BEFORE HE EVEN APPROACHED TRAVYON. How do you explain that? 




> so its okay for Martin to act out what he THINKS Z is doing but Z cant do the same, Z thought since he was looking at houses he may be up to somethiong. Z thought he may be a burgalr so he was calling the cops, just like Martin felt he was a stlaker or something so he attacked.
> one did not break the law in what they felt the other was, one did.


I see your sense of reason and I agree, BUT NOT IN THIS CASE. How don't you know that Travyon didn't fear for his life and acted out in self-defense? If Travyon did attack him first then that would make sense. Think of the situation they were in and you'll see. If you look at it from a different perspective, you'll understand why Travyon did what he did, IF HE DID ATTACK HIM FIRST, WHICH WE CANNOT PROVE, BUT THINKING LOGICALLY WE SHALL ASSUME ZIMMERMAN ATTACKED TRAVYON FIRST.

How do I explain this? Zimmerman thought Travyon was up to trouble. So he calls 911 and they tell him not to engage, instead he decides to boost his ego and go after Travyon WHO WAS DOING NOTHING WRONG. I am sorry, BUT IS GOING TO THE STORE AND BUYING SOME CANDY AND A DRINK A CRIME? If so then you may have a point.

We have rights in society and I can't believe you are criticizing Travyon for doing something you would everybody else, and that's going to the store and buying some food. That's no right to kill an innocent person, that's no right to FOLLOW SOMEONE AT NIGHT. No right whatsoever. He isn't a cop and he ignored the 911 first responders request which tells me a lot about him. THIS IS WHERE RACE COMES IN. This is why a lot of ppl are assuming he is racist even though we cannot prove or disprove it. We aren't stupid, we know how America and the rest of the world is when it comes to black stereotypes and that's why we are assuming he is racist. Only Zimmerman can answer that question but he is a liar and will say anything to make sure he stays out of prison, a place that is too good for someone like him imo.

How else can we justify an innocent young boy losing his life over nothing? He wouldn't attack first because it makes no sense logically. Come. On. Do you really think ppl will riot for no reason? We all know the truth about this case and we know Zimmerman had no right to pursuit Travyon because he was doing nothing wrong. You cannot make any justifications for it and you know what? Zimmerman didn't fear for his life. And if he did, then that's his fault. He provoked him if Travyon did attack him first which I highly doubt and that's what happens.

With all that being said, you made some good points. I was following this case since DAY 1 and I have all the facts on my computer, if you want I can post them here.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

messi and rayfu fpalm


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> How do you know Travyon attacked him? I don't buy that.


Cause Z has all the wounds and no sing of Z ever touching the kid?



> It wouldn't make sense logically if you think about it.


Yes it would, a scared kid not knowing what was going on could easily lash out foolishly, or a thug would of easily fought, he could of been a punk, he could of just been scared, both are legits reasons why he would of



> If you are heading home, why would you go and attack someone else?


 if you call the cops why attack the kid?
few reasons #1 he was agrresive
#2 he may of felt he could not make it home



> And if he did attack him first then it was justified. Zimmerman had no right to follow him, NONE WHATSOEVER.


someone following you dose not give you the right to beat him up so bad, or at all, its not part of the laws.



> It makes more logical sense that Zimmerman went after Travyon and approached him.


 and when your life is threatend do you act loagicly? no, so jus caust its not "logical" dont mean you wont do it



> How do I know? Because he is a wannabe cop and a wife beater.


 those are not facts and not enouigh reason to "know" he claimed the wife beat him instead, neither side was proven



> He was just looking for a way to boost his ego. HE HAD HIS GUN LOADED BEFORE HE EVEN APPROACHED TRAVYON. How do you explain that?


he thought Martin might be a bugar, if your following someone you think may be breaking in to houses do you go with out your wepeon ready? where is the logic in that?




> I see your sense of reason and I agree, BUT NOT IN THIS CASE. How don't you know that Travyon didn't fear for his life and acted out in self-defense?


I dont, but you cant attack someone cause they are "following you" becuse there are a billion other things, Z could of easily been lost, trying to return something or just going the same way as him, I've had plenty times where it seems someone may follow me and they are not.



> If Travyon did attack him first then that would make sense. Think of the situation they were in and you'll see. If you look at it from a different perspective, you'll understand why Travyon did what he did, IF HE DID ATTACK HIM FIRST, WHICH WE CANNOT PROVE, BUT THINKING LOGICALLY WE SHALL ASSUME ZIMMERMAN ATTACKED TRAVYON FIRST.


in the court of law you cant assume anything, and in these striation logic gose out the door 


> How do I explain this? Zimmerman thought Travyon was up to trouble. So he calls 911 and they tell him not to engage, instead he decides to boost his ego and go after Travyon WHO WAS DOING NOTHING WRONG.


 prove he did follow the kid after they said "We dont need you to do that" he responed "ok" and later said he lost the kid



> I am sorry, BUT IS GOING TO THE STORE AND BUYING SOME CANDY AND A DRINK A CRIME? If so then you may have a point


 he called cause martin was looking in to houses, to which Z felt was a sign he may be a robber

Is following someone you think may be a burglar a crime? one that means you can get beat up? 

We have rights in society and I can't believe you are criticizing Travyon for doing something you would everybody else, and that's going to the store and buying some food. That's no right to kill an innocent person, that's no right to FOLLOW SOMEONE AT NIGHT. No right whatsoever.


> He isn't a cop and he ignored the 911 first responders request which tells me a lot about him.


 prove he did


> THIS IS WHERE RACE COMES IN. This is why a lot of ppl are assuming he is racist even though we cannot prove or disprove it. We aren't stupid, we know how America and the rest of the world is when it comes to black stereotypes and that's why we are assuming he is racist.


 so you base all of this on assuming things, oh yeah thats a great way to deal with a case





> How else can we justify an innocent young boy losing his life over nothing? He wouldn't attack first because it makes no sense logically.


 yes it can, the kid may not of been so innocent (we cant prove it) he may of accted out of fear, or he may of been the racist (calling hima cracker) he may of wrongly thought Zimmerman was a rapist or something, that dont give him the right to attack, but to him would be logical to attack
]


> Come. On. Do you really think ppl will riot for no reason?


 yes it happens any time a race case like this gets a not guity sign



> We all know the truth about this case and we know Zimmerman had no right to pursuit Travyon because he was doing nothing wrong.


#1 yet to prove he did
#2 no you dont know the truth, you said your self your assum,ing everything 



> You cannot make any justifications for it and you know what?


yes I can, he felt the kid may be trying to break in to a house. I would follow the kid to, make sure he dont break in anywhere else. its called watching over your neighbors 



> Zimmerman didn't fear for his life. And if he did, then that's his fault. He provoked him if Travyon did attack him first which I highly doubt and that's what happens.


thats fine, but unless you can prove Z attacked first then it dont matter.



> With all that being said, you made some good points. I was following this case since DAY 1 and I have all the facts on my computer, if you want I can post them here.


 please do.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> he thought Martin might be a bugar


Rayfu has just solved the entire situation. It all makes perfect sense now. George thought it was a bugar.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Cause Z has all the wounds and no sing of Z ever touching the kid?
> 
> 
> Yes it would, a scared kid not knowing what was going on could easily lash out foolishly, or a thug would of easily fought, he could of been a punk, he could of just been scared, both are legits reasons why he would of
> ...





Rayfu said:


> Cause Z has all the wounds and no sing of Z ever touching the kid?


You just completely missed my point. If you are going to continue doing that then what is the point of responding? The fact, if Travyon really put Zimmerman in a life or death situation then surely he would have had more serious injuries. In case you didn't know, it was a bunch of minor scratches. That works in favor for Travyon's case and basically connects the story in a logical manner. I understand your point of view and I agree with some of the stuff you are saying, but you need to realize that Travyon isn't the guilty one here. And how do you know he didn't smash his own head? I know a witness testified that they saw 2 men on top of each other and claimed Travyon was the on top. If that's true which brings me to my second story where I have been investigating myself(I am not going to rely on the news to tell me about this case) that Travyon acted in self-defense. HE WAS THE ONE BEING APPROACHED BY ZIMMERMAN. How do I know this? I know this because it has been proven BY THE 911 CALL HE MADE. HE WANTED TO APPROACH TRAVYON AND ASKED FOR PERMISSION BUT WAS DENIED. That hurt his big ego and he felt like he needed to insert his power over an innocent teenager, who was doing absolutely nothing wrong. If going to the store and buying skittles is wrong then that gives you the right to shoot them then every teenager would be dead. That is completely and utterly silly. You need to follow the facts of the story and create a story with them. That's how it all makes sense and I really hope the jury understands the case like I do.




> Yes it would, a scared kid not knowing what was going on could easily lash out foolishly, or a thug would of easily fought, he could of been a punk, he could of just been scared, both are legits reasons why he would of


Lets just assume that's right for a second. Lets just really think about this for a second. Lets try to use some basic psychology and logic to understand this for a second. Why are you accusing him of being a thug anyways? Because he likes to wear baggy clothes? Or maybe it is because of his race? Maybe Zimmerman thought like you and that's why he felt Travyon was up to no good. That is wrong on so many levels. I don't understand this point of view. If Travyon did really act out then he was right. It was justified and you know why? It's called self-defense. He did what any rational human being would and defended himself from a threat. Don't you dare try to say it could have been a stranger asking for directions because I already doubt Zimmerman approached Travyon in a reasonable way. You know why? IF ZIMMERMAN THOUGHT HE WAS UP TO NO TROUBLE THEN WOULDN'T HE SEE TRAVYON AS A THREAT? And that tells me he didn't approach him in a reasonable way. That's if Travyon attacked him then it's even more justified. Why would Zimmerman allow himself to be attacked when he had a gun? WHY DIDN'T HE SHOW IT TO TRAVYON IF TRAVYON WAS THE ONE WHO APPROACHED HIM IN A VIOLENT WAY? Come on. It makes no sense whatsoever.




> *he called cause martin was looking in to houses, to which Z felt was a sign he may be a robber*
> 
> Is following someone you think may be a burglar a crime? one that means you can get beat up?
> 
> We have rights in society and I can't believe you are criticizing Travyon for doing something you would everybody else, and that's going to the store and buying some food. That's no right to kill an innocent person, that's no right to FOLLOW SOMEONE AT NIGHT. No right whatsoever. prove he did so you base all of this on assuming things, oh yeah thats a great way to deal with a case


The bolded part is a lie. I am not surprised Zimmerman claimed something like that. And are you surprised? He is just trying to find ways to make Travyon look as bad as possible so his brutal murder seems justified. It doesn't. That's not how it works. And that's why ppl are mentioning riots if he gets off(which I will be joining btw) because that is injustice. You talk a lot about how we can and cannot prove this or that, but I have all the facts on my computer. I've been following this case since DAY 1 and I've read everything Zimmerman had to say. He is a liar and a murder. So that makes the rest of the text in the quote useless because that never happened to begin with.




> please do.


It's not working right now. I don't know why but I'll figure it out.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

You just completely missed my point. If you are going to continue doing that then what is the point of responding?


> The fact, if Travyon really put Zimmerman in a life or death situation then surely he would have had more serious injuries.


 not true, point a gun at someone can put someones life in danger, no dmange donbe, and any hits toi the head CAN be deadily, hits to the head, no matter how small are a huge deal



> And how do you know he didn't smash his own head?


How do you know Martin did not do it?


> I know a witness testified that they saw 2 men on top of each other and claimed Travyon was the on top. If that's true which brings me to my second story where I have been investigating myself(I am not going to rely on the news to tell me about this case) that Travyon acted in self-defense. HE WAS THE ONE BEING APPROACHED BY ZIMMERMAN. How do I know this? I know this because it has been proven BY THE 911 CALL HE MADE. HE WANTED TO APPROACH TRAVYON AND ASKED FOR PERMISSION BUT WAS DENIED


.
no you dont know thios, thats not proof, and thise shows how little you know, he never asked for permsion to follow the kid 



> That hurt his big ego and he felt like he needed to insert his power over an innocent teenager, who was doing absolutely nothing wrong. If going to the store and buying skittles is wrong then that gives you the right to shoot them then every teenager would be dead. That is completely and utterly silly. You need to follow the facts of the story and create a story with them. That's how it all makes sense and I really hope the jury understands the case like I do.


You just said Zimmerman asked for permission to follow, he did not.
so how well do you know it? futher down you make another mistake on th case.






> Lets just assume that's right for a second. Lets just really think about this for a second. Lets try to use some basic psychology and logic to understand this for a second. Why are you accusing him of being a thug anyways?


 how many times was he kicked out of school? he called zimmerman a cracker, he has ahistory
why is it okay to look at zimmermans past and judge him but not martin?



> Because he likes to wear baggy clothes? Or maybe it is because of his race? Maybe Zimmerman thought like you and that's why he felt Travyon was up to no good. That is wrong on so many levels. I don't understand this point of view. If Travyon did really act out then he was right. It was justified and you know why? It's called self-defense. He did what any rational human being would and defended himself from a threat.


you cant defend your self form 



> Don't you dare try to say it could have been a stranger asking for directions because I already doubt Zimmerman approached Travyon in a reasonable way. You know why? IF ZIMMERMAN THOUGHT HE WAS UP TO NO TROUBLE THEN WOULDN'T HE SEE TRAVYON AS A THREAT? And that tells me he didn't approach him in a reasonable way. That's if Travyon attacked him then it's even more justified.


so what your saying is, its okay for martin to perceive Zimmermna as a threat and beat the crap out of him for it, but its not okay for zimmerman to precive martin as one?



> Why would Zimmerman allow himself to be attacked when he had a gun? WHY DIDN'T HE SHOW IT TO TRAVYON IF TRAVYON WAS THE ONE WHO APPROACHED HIM IN A VIOLENT WAY? Come on. It makes no sense whatsoever.


He says martin blind sided him, he did not see martin coming, and yes it dose, he did not want to use the gun?



> The bolded part is a lie. I am not surprised Zimmerman claimed something like that.


 once again you show how much you dont know about the case


> Zimmerman
> 
> Hey we've had some break-ins in my neighborhood, and there's a real suspicious guy, uh, it's Retreat View Circle, um, the best address I can give you is 111 Retreat View Circle. This guy looks like he's up to no good, or he's on drugs or something. It's raining and he's just walking around, looking about.
> 
> ...





> And are you surprised? He is just trying to find ways to make Travyon look as bad as possible so his brutal murder seems justified. It doesn't. That's not how it works. And that's why ppl are mentioning riots if he gets off(which I will be joining btw) because that is injustice. You talk a lot about how we can and cannot prove this or that, but I have all the facts on my computer.


except you claimed he asked for permission and Martin was not looiking at the houses, but the call proves other wise, he never asked for permsion, and he did say Martin was looking at houses
so you dont have all the facts, and even then its STILL not enough, there is not enough proof either way, the best you came up with is your saying martin, a kid you know nothing about "would not do that" and Z a guy you know nothing about "would do that" you assume anything bad about zimnmerman and that he needs to feed his ego, with out proof, then you say I cant call Martina thug cause I dont have proof he is, why is it okay for you to do the same to zimmerman?

you said several times "lets assume" when it comes to law you assume nothing. you assume things to make him look guity, thats not how justice works, thats an injustice to Geroge and Martin


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

Why is the media seem to want to make this a white vs. black issue? Now you have these idiots on twitter wanting to kill random white people if GZ gets off.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Riot said:


> Well, the most conceivable thing to would be to call for help, and curl into the fetal position. Not once would shooting someone to death come to my mind. Then again, self appointing myself neighbourhood watch and walking around with a gun wouldn't come to my mind either.
> 
> It sucks, another kid is dead and some guy gunned him down in self-defence, but its ridiculous and retarded to state that someone deserves death for an assault. I dont believe Zimmerman is racist. I'll just stick to the notion that under-stress he made the wrong choice.
> 
> ...


Isn't that what happened though? Didn't someone yell for help? Trayvon's GF lied , maybe she actually heard Zimmerman yell for help .Maybe thats why she lied no? Not saying it happened but it sounds rather suscpious no? I mean, Trayvon had 0 bruising apart from his hand ,someone yelled for help that did in fact happen. Being in the fetal position isn't going to be that easy if you're already getting your head smashed in. Yes, it does suck that Trayvon did get killed, it was a stupid thing but BOTH guys were at fault. Not just George Zimmerman like people want it to be. Thats what I've been trying to say .

But yah tell me to"shut the fuck up" when you got proven wrong :lol
Why not take your own advice and "shut the fuck up"


Mattyb2266 said:


> Show me any report where Trayvon had his gun on him the night he was killed.
> 
> But you bring up facts, so here we go...
> 
> ...


No one is denying about Zimmerman but people are openly blind to Trayvon. But hey you wanna do facts

FACT - Trayvon was ft 11
FACT - George is 5 ft 7
FACT - Trayvon could have potentially KILLED Zimmerman, regardless of who is in the right
FACT - Repeated head blows to a hard surface can KILL or PARALYZE someone
FACT - Trayvon had NO bruising on his body apart from his hand. Proving not only did he attack Zimmerman, it could prove Zimmerman didn't touch him.

Thats what you're missing. You also missed that Trayvon owned a gun and called his friend a pussy(or something along those lines). No one is saying he DESERVED to die so where you got that is more bullshit. He still was in fact, not innocent like people PORTRAYED him to be.

Doesn't matter if Zimmerman got his ass kicked by a 17 year old,he could have been fighting for his life would you let someone repeatedly smash your head into the ground? I don't expect you to respond, blind defenders ignore facts



Nattie7 said:


> that's like asking why a racist cop becomes police officer knowing that in his line of work he would have to help us *******?
> Why would a teacher want to teach children when they know one of our ****** children will be in their class?


Its a flimsy excuse to call someone racist. Get over it


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

scrilla said:


> http://topconservativenews.com/2013/06/hundreds-threaten-to-riot-andor-murder-over-zimmerman-trial/


Lol no one is going to riot if Zimmerman gets off, at worst we'll get some more angry Twitter posts about it and then people will forget the whole thing.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

insanitydefined said:


> Lol no one is going to riot if Zimmerman gets off, at worst we'll get some more angry Twitter posts about it and then people will forget the whole thing.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App




I don't know about that, it took almost 2 months for him to be arrested and then only because there was over 1 million signing a petition. Of course the prosecutor says it was not due to public pressure but with so many protests I believe it was.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.wagist.com/2012/dan-linehan/evidence-that-trayvon-martin-doubled-back

Whats every one think of this?
dont say "Nope its wrong" I'm not saying its right, just that with what evidence we have, this could of happen just as much as Z following the kid


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Howmuchdoesheweigh said:


> Why is the media seem to want to make this a white vs. black issue? Now you have these idiots on twitter wanting to kill random white people if GZ gets off.


ratings :henry1


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> Isn't that what happened though? Didn't someone yell for help? Trayvon's GF lied , maybe she actually heard Zimmerman yell for help .Maybe thats why she lied no? Not saying it happened but it sounds rather suscpious no? I mean, Trayvon had 0 bruising apart from his hand ,someone yelled for help that did in fact happen. Being in the fetal position isn't going to be that easy if you're already getting your head smashed in. Yes, it does suck that Trayvon did get killed, it was a stupid thing but BOTH guys were at fault. Not just George Zimmerman like people want it to be. Thats what I've been trying to say .
> 
> But yah tell me to"shut the fuck up" when you got proven wrong :lol
> Why not take your own advice and "shut the fuck up"
> ...


Only one of those facts you listed is even relevant to this case. Height doesn't mean shit. Anyone who thinks Trayvon had the upper hand on Zimmerman because he was a few inches taller has never been in an actual fight themselves, let alone knows the basics of self defense.

The next two 'facts' you listed were both theoretical. So I'm not going to entertain them as relevant. Had it been the other way around and Zimmerman died at the hands of Trayvon you'd be absolutely right to bring that up but Zimmerman isn't the one who's dead.

But you are right about Zimmerman having wounds from getting hit, but I stand by the fact that Trayvon had every right to act in self defense in this case. He had no clue who Zimmerman was. As I said earlier, how was Martin supposed to know Zimmerman wasn't a serial killer looking to make Trayvon his next victim? He didn't. And was the beating excessive, yeah, but when your in a potential life or death situation, your not thinking clearly. 

Now I know what your probably thinking, Zimmerman was in a life or death situation too, and you'd be absolutely right to say that, but he put himself in that situation. He made a choice, and it was clearly the wrong one. That's the issue here.

As far as my comment goes with people saying Trayvon 'deserved it,' everywhere you go on the Internet where people post their opinions on this matter all I see is either.
A. "Lets kill this racist cracker"
Or
B. "That little ...... deserved it"

It's all disgusting. People of both sides can't look by their racial bias and are dragging this country, and the world as a whole down with all this racism.

And you can't say Trayvon was or wasn't an innocent child. You don't know the kid. Your basing your opinions based on pictures and texts leaked out by the media. Judging someone's personal life based off that, especially a 17 year old kid, is ignorant.

And if I were in Zimmerman's position I would have fought for my life, not used a gun. I'm not a coward who carries one around with me. And that may make me a vulnerable target, just like Trayvon was that particular night, but so be it. I believe in honor and respect, neither of which were exemplified that night.

So you can call me blind all you want, but at the end of the day, your the one who just presented facts with no merit in this case, and are all based on what ifs.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Except thery have a merit, you cant beat someone up cause you THINK they are following you and may be a killer other wise anyone could use that excusae.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know you! That's my purse!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Only one of those facts you listed is even relevant to this case. Height doesn't mean shit. Anyone who thinks Trayvon had the upper hand on Zimmerman because he was a few inches taller has never been in an actual fight themselves, let alone knows the basics of self defense.
> 
> The next two 'facts' you listed were both theoretical. So I'm not going to entertain them as relevant. Had it been the other way around and Zimmerman died at the hands of Trayvon you'd be absolutely right to bring that up but Zimmerman isn't the one who's dead.
> 
> ...


Wait because I posted something and now its not relevant? Interesting.

Also, height has everything to do with fighting. The taller you are, the bigger the wingspan you have generally which means you have a longer reach therefore you can hit somebody before they hit you.Just look to Jon Jones of the UFC. No one can beat him and a big part of that is because of his huge reach advantage

No, smashing someones head against the ground CAN cause paralysis or death. Theres nothing theoretical about it, ITS A FACT

How do you know Trayvon acted in self defense? Thats theoretical no? Oh, of course not, it doesn't count when it goes against what you THINK right? Ugh, people like you make me sick. Ignore the facts . In what part of self defence where he shows no signs of being attacked apart from a gunshot wound while the other guy was beaten badly? Stop ignoring the facts, no one knows who acted first but if it was my guess it was Trayvon judging by Zimmerman's face alone. The last hit doesn't mean it was the first. Again, Not saying Trayvon attacked first, but judging by the evidence brought fourth it was him who attacked first.

How was Zimmerman supposed to know Trayvon wasn't a killer or a burglar? It goes BOTH WAYS. Something you keep ignoring. Sure, Trayvon could have thought Zimmerman was a killer but why is it racist if Zimmerman felt his life or people around him were threatened? See,its shit like that , that bothers me in this case. Always a race card when its convenient . You can't tell me not to assume and go on and do it yourself. It makes you lose all credibility 

You don't need to know what I'm thinking, just read my posts and actually look at the evidence. Sorry but to those who think Zimmerman had all this time in the world need to stop and quit it. You're getting your head smashed in, which can cause a ton of damage or be fatal. You're not going to have time to think of a plan, you want to escape ASAP so you struggle and look for any way out. Unfortunately, he did have a gun and he used it.It was his only choice as he thought it was,I'm guaranteeing you everyone here and in the world who supports Trayvon would have done the same thing if their life was in danger like Zimmerman was.You don't have time to think things through in these situations, its easy to judge from afar but its in our natural instinct to survive at all costs. However, who's to say Trayvon wouldn't have stopped had Zimmerman not used a gun? He saved his own life by taking another which is the unfortunate thing in all this 

Trayvon didn't deserve it, but Zimmerman doesn't deserve life either

I'm saying BOTH were guilty of being at the wrong place in the wrong time. Trayvon isn't the innocent kid that he was portrayed in the media, thats all I'm saying. People ignore what the evidence shows, they only see a "white boy" who killed the poor innocent black boy who was just trying to go home(despite it not being his neighborhood). Thats my problem

I still stand firm that you are blind much like majority of his supporters. I'm not a Zimmerman supporter or a Trayvon hater, I'm a supporter of evidence and truth to which people ignore which is unfortunate. People call it a racially motivated attack, yet it was confirmed that Trayvon used a racial slur but something that is kept out of the media and ignored 

Honestly, I want this thing over with. I almost want Zimmerman to goto jail The guy already has to deal with guilt of killing someone, no matter how ruthless someone can be thats a big burden to hold not to mention fearing for your life if you get let off that any moment someone can kill you? Thats cold


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Stinger Fan said:


> Wait because I posted something and now its not relevant? Interesting.
> 
> Also, height has everything to do with fighting. The taller you are, the bigger the wingspan you have generally which means you have a longer reach therefore you can hit somebody before they hit you.Just look to Jon Jones of the UFC. No one can beat him and a big part of that is because of his huge reach advantage
> 
> ...


You clearly haven't been reading my posts. Never once have I called Zimmerman a racist. Matter of fact, if you look a few pages back, you'll see that I posted whether or not he was racist is irrelevant to the case. Nice try though.

As far as 'wing span' goes, go take any martial arts class, find out if that matters, take any ju jitsu class, find out of that matters, take any boxing class, see if that matters. Better yet, when you find yourself in a real fight for your life, when your adrenaline is going, and you let me know if 4 inches matters.

The facts you keep going back to are irrelevant because they're all, what ifs. What if Zimmerman had gotten paralyzed. He didn't. As far as I'm concerned the only two FACTS pertaining to this case are.

Zimmerman followed him when he shouldn't have. This all could have been avoided had he not. He's not a law enforcement officer, he had ZERO business following this kid. It could have all been avoided if he called the cops and walked away. Someone's following me at night, and I didn't know them, I would've started swinging too, in fact when I was a little younger my friends and I did on plenty of occasions.

Second fact. Zimmerman killed Martin. Plain and simple. It could have all been avoided if Zimmerman did the right thing first, but he didn't, so a child is dead.

And you keep bringing up theoretical facts with this nonsense about, Martin could've been looking to kill someone. Maybe, but the fact that he was walking and looking suspicious doesn't prove that. Now if he had let the cops asses the situation maybe they would have found out but this guy decided to take 'justice' into his own hands. And from one of the reports I read he was walking down the streets after buying skittles and starburst, not a crack rock and a bottle of allazay. Doesn't quite sound like the stuff hardcore burglars and serial killers are made of. But I don't know, because I didn't know the kid, and that's what your not grasping, you don know him. As unbiased as you claim to be, your judging a kids innocence in a situation when you don't even know him.

Oh, and what's with this shit about, it's people like you that make me sick, and blah blah. It's the Internet, stop taking shit so personally. Learn how to debate something without using shit like that to attack the other person. Makes you look weaker.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Some people are blatantly trolling so I will heed said advice and ignore answering their ignorant posts.
However a few issues I want to address ok?

One of the witnesses via a translator described George’s clothing/him and say's that he was on top, shoots the guy while being on top, stands up and walks AWAY.

Contrast two, one male who can’t say for sure or the female who again thinks Martin was on top.
THINK yes think he was on top, because they both look so similar in height, clothing and looks................

Also that female follows GZ’s brother on twitter, she even deleted her twitter after the trial when the judge was made aware of it, and she said she doesn’t know how to really use twitter, but knows enough to follow GZ’s brothers account???


Also by her following it, she has access to his tweets which put forward why GZ is innocent.
Also the Defence lawyer’s daughters ‘celebrating’ making a fool out of Rachael with pictures of their DAD on twitter, wow that’s all I got to say.

The Colombian woman was adamant from day one and stands by it, HER testimony is not in any right wing newspapers, why?

Do you want to know why I believe there was a racial slant to this trial?

Well someone who knows GZ said he doesn’t like black people and this was before the media got a hold of the story, she say’s as a mother she was speaking out especially as she’s familiar with GZ views on black people. She urged the police to look into it way before we got the press and Obama making statements on it.
Also cites his FAMILY dislike towards blacks in general, not just George!

This person who spoke out was a family member, about his disdain towards black people.
http://thegrio.com/2012/07/16/zimmerman-relative-witness-9-accusations/

And if people want to demonise a pot smoking 17 year old who had been suspended, let’s look into GZ’s past, history of violence against women and police. Molesting his own cousin, paranoid and delusional behaviour resulting in so many nuisance calls I could not possibly type it all out.

Listen to this audio, and can you hear GZ mutter ‘****’?

Also he was heavy breathing, confirms the P’s stance he was following the guy, affidavits’ by police say GZ ignored advice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGuctYqCDvo&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Now anyone really wanting to debate this issue sensibly expect me to reply, but if you’re race baiting and making inflammatory statements to get a reaction out of me, I’ll not be responding.

And finally this whole tragedy would have been avoidable if GZ never tried to play cop.
follows the boy via car and foot, even has to RUN to keep him in his sights, has a gun and has a history of violence.

I really hope justice is served but tbh I doubt it will


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

I dunno why some people don't get that being followed doesn't give you a right to attack someone. Had Trayvon not been killed that night he probably would have been charged with aggravated assault. Someone beating the shit out of you gives you a right to defend yourself with whatever you have on you, even if it's a gun. There's no law that says you have to use the same level of force your attacker is. If you're being punched you don't have to punch back, you can shoot. Now at the same time I'm pretty sure there's no law saying you can't kick someone's ass for following you but if that was legal everyone could get away with it.

Here's a thought for you Trayvon supporters out there. If Z is this cold blooded killer some of you make him out to be, why didn't he just kill him right off the bat? Why would he take the risk of getting in a fight when he knew he could have been beaten up or even killed if Trayvon wrestled the gun away from him? It seems to me he didn't want to kill anyone and only did that when his life was threatened. Then after the shooting instead of trying to get away he told the neighbors to call 911 and waited for the cops to get there. That just doesn't scream murderer to me.

Also what did he even stand to gain from killing this kid? At worst he will spend the rest of his life in jail and at best he will have to live with the fact that he killed another person for the rest of his life. Not what I'd call a win-win situation.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Nattie7 said:


> One of the witnesses via a translator described George’s clothing/him and say's that he was on top, shoots the guy while being on top, stands up and walks AWAY.


No way I believe for a second Z was on top. Guy couldn't fight to save his life and I'm supposed to believe he overpowered Trayvon like that? Z is the only one that had any injuries besides the gun shot wound so it's fair to say Trayvon was the one on top beating his ass.



> Also by her following it, she has access to his tweets which put forward why GZ is innocent.
> Also the Defence lawyer’s daughters ‘celebrating’ making a fool out of Rachael with pictures of their DAD on twitter, wow that’s all I got to say.


Just a happy family grabbing some ice cream on a hot summer day. He didn't make a fool out of Rachael, she did that pretty much on her own.



> Well someone who knows GZ said he doesn’t like black people and this was before the media got a hold of the story, she say’s as a mother she was speaking out especially as she’s familiar with GZ views on black people. She urged the police to look into it way before we got the press and Obama making statements on it.
> Also cites his FAMILY dislike towards blacks in general, not just George!


He hated blacks so much he helped out a black man who was beaten by police:

http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/24/justice/florida-teen-shooting



> And if people want to demonise a pot smoking 17 year old who had been suspended, let’s look into GZ’s past, history of violence against women and police. Molesting his own cousin, paranoid and delusional behaviour resulting in so many nuisance calls I could not possibly type it all out.


His last arrest was 8 years ago. Sounds like he turned his life around to me. Where do you get that he molested his cousin?



> Listen to this audio, and can you hear GZ mutter ‘****’?


Even experts couldn't agree on what he said. If you wanna hear the word '****' though then that's what you'll hear.



> Now anyone really wanting to debate this issue sensibly expect me to reply, but if you’re race baiting and making inflammatory statements to get a reaction out of me, I’ll not be responding.


I was gonna say you're too much of an emotional lib to debate this sensibly but that would be "inflammatory" wouldn't it?



> And finally this whole tragedy would have been avoidable if GZ never tried to play cop.
> follows the boy via car and foot, even has to RUN to keep him in his sights, has a gun and has a history of violence.


Could have been avoided if Trayvon didn't have a chip on his shoulder too.



> I really hope justice is served but tbh I doubt it will


Me too. Z should walk because the evidence aint there. Not saying he's innocent but he should be found not guilty because they can't prove murder.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha selective in how you reply to my posts, no attempt to address the issue GZ’s friend who testified he was not on top, well ‘didn’t think so’ anyway, was following his brother’s account that was tweeting for justice. She said she zero tweets (granted) and didn’t know how it worked, yet she knew enough to
1)	Follow people on twitter
2)	Search for and ADD Zimmerman’s brother
3)	DELETE her account when the judge asked her about it

But from the selective parts you answered, let me reply!



Menacing Nemesis said:


> No way I believe for a second Z was on top. Guy couldn't fight to save his life and I'm supposed to believe he overpowered Trayvon like that? Z is the only one that had any injuries besides the gun shot wound so it's fair to say Trayvon was the one on top beating his ass.


Oh YEAH that’s true, he can’t fight to save his life, when he beat a woman and resisted arrest with violence, such a peace loving soft gentle guy he is. A witness who is a spanish speaker, used a translator to tell the police from her first ever statement to her last in court, GZ was on top and from that position fired his gun. 



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Just a happy family grabbing some ice cream on a hot summer day. He didn't make a fool out of Rachael, she did that pretty much on her own.


The twitter or IG is tastless and tacky, his daughter thinking it’s a good idea to be boasting about a court case where someone lost their life. Insensitive but it gives you an insight into their mentality perhaps?



Menacing Nemesis said:


> He hated blacks so much he helped out a black man who was beaten by police:
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2012/05/24/justice/florida-teen-shooting


Wait so a guy who had a violent altercation with police, testify’s against them about their mistreatment of a homeless guy? Oh i see that can not possibly make him racist, just like you get racist teachers educating minorities, racist police officers in their duty serving and protecting minorities, yeah i get it. 



Menacing Nemesis said:


> His last arrest was 8 years ago. Sounds like he turned his life around to me. Where do you get that he molested his cousin?


His list of crimes is pretty impressive, add molesting a cousin to it!
http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Latest...ousin-accuses-him-of-sexual-molestation-video

let's hope murderer is added to it too!



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Even experts couldn't agree on what he said. If you wanna hear the word '****' though then that's what you'll hear.


The audio is there for all of sundry, conclusions drawn!




Menacing Nemesis said:


> I was gonna say you're too much of an emotional lib to debate this sensibly but that would be "inflammatory" wouldn't it?


Oh yeah ignoring deliberate trolls is too much of an emotional lib, your intelligence is astounding.




Menacing Nemesis said:


> Could have been avoided if Trayvon didn't have a chip on his shoulder too.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. Z should walk because the evidence aint there. Not saying he's innocent but he should be found not guilty because they can't prove murder.


LMFAO you’re really blaming Martin for having a chip on his shoulder for walking to and from the shop for skittles, for running and trying to escape someone who followed him not only by CAR but by FOOT too? And the chip on his shoulder, sums up your mentality, just like i’m an emotional lib, you’re using racist cliches and thinking you’re slick with it. Too afraid to really come out and say it.


----------



## Rah (Oct 11, 2010)

Retaliating with laughter, emotional response or stating how ludicrous an opinion is (to such a degree) does nothing but weaken your own argument. If your facts are as strong as you believe they are, then you shouldn't need to detract your opponent's credibility with your own commentary. The facts will do that for you. I do not mean such a comment in a negative light, but rather just as a guide.

As for my stance on the matter, I do side slightly toward Trayvon's side. I do believe there is some form of racialised criminal profiling by Zimmerman going into this altercation but from then I'd rather not come to a conclusion after noting how topsy-turvy everything seems to be (from my naive look on this trial). I do hope true justice takes its course, whichever side it may be from, but I do wonder how a trial by jury approach will affect the outcome of a case such as this.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

From what I gather people need to ask themselves this question: if this weren't a high profile case with racial tension to it, would there be enough evidence to convict Zimmerman of murder? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

insanitydefined said:


> From what I gather people need to ask themselves this question: if this weren't a high profile case with racial tension to it, would there be enough evidence to convict Zimmerman of murder?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I asked myself that and still had no fucking clue.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Nattie7 said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahaha selective in how you reply to my posts, no attempt to address the issue GZ’s friend who testified he was not on top, well ‘didn’t think so’ anyway, was following his brother’s account that was tweeting for justice. She said she zero tweets (granted) and didn’t know how it worked, yet she knew enough to
> 1)	Follow people on twitter
> 2)	Search for and ADD Zimmerman’s brother
> 3)	DELETE her account when the judge asked her about it


Who cares what was on her twitter or whether she knew how to use it or not? It's not that hard to look for someone and add them on twitter. You just press a button. Anyway if we're gonna talk about being selective you make a big deal about this but when Trayvon's "witness" can't read a letter that she supposedly wrote you make excuses for her.



> Oh YEAH that’s true, he can’t fight to save his life,


Yep it is true. He got fucked up by a 17 year old. Trayvon had no other injuries aside from the gun shot and a scratched knuckle while Z had a bloody nose and cuts to the back of his head. I'm gonna guess he doesn't know how to fight if he can't take care of himself against a skinny teenager.



> Wait so a guy who had a violent altercation with police, testify’s against them about their mistreatment of a homeless guy? Oh i see that can not possibly make him racist, just like you get racist teachers educating minorities, racist police officers in their duty serving and protecting minorities, yeah i get it.


Big difference here Nattie. Teachers don't get to pick who they teach and cops don't get to pick who they protect and serve. Z chose to help this man when he didn't have to. Doesn't seem very racist to me.



> His list of crimes is pretty impressive, add molesting a cousin to it!


She's the same one who said he hates black people. If he really molested her she could just be lying about his hatred of blacks to get revenge on him, or she could be lying about everything to get revenge for something else. Who knows? Anyway if he did that to her he's pretty gross but that has nothing to do with this case.



> Oh yeah ignoring deliberate trolls is too much of an emotional lib,


No but mindlessly defending Trayvon because he's black is.



> LMFAO you’re really blaming Martin for having a chip on his shoulder


Yep. Z's story is that Trayvon approached him, asked him "you got a problem?" he said no and Trayvon said "well you do now", they got into a fight and Z was getting whooped so he fired in self defense. The cops didn't charge him at first because they had no evidence to prove his story wrong and they still don't. They only wound up charging him because of outrage from liberal and minority groups.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

messi said:


> We aren't stupid, we know how America and the rest of the world is when it comes to black stereotypes and that's why we are assuming he is racist.


The US is one of the worst culprits compared to the rest of the world. Especially for a "developed" country. It's one of the main reasons why the rest of the world despises the US and calls them out for their hypocrisy.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> I dunno why some people don't get that being followed doesn't give you a right to attack someone. Had Trayvon not been killed that night he probably would have been charged with aggravated assault. Someone beating the shit out of you gives you a right to defend yourself with whatever you have on you, even if it's a gun. There's no law that says you have to use the same level of force your attacker is. If you're being punched you don't have to punch back, you can shoot. Now at the same time I'm pretty sure there's no law saying you can't kick someone's ass for following you but if that was legal everyone could get away with it.
> 
> Here's a thought for you Trayvon supporters out there. If Z is this cold blooded killer some of you make him out to be, why didn't he just kill him right off the bat? Why would he take the risk of getting in a fight when he knew he could have been beaten up or even killed if Trayvon wrestled the gun away from him? It seems to me he didn't want to kill anyone and only did that when his life was threatened. Then after the shooting instead of trying to get away he told the neighbors to call 911 and waited for the cops to get there. That just doesn't scream murderer to me.
> 
> Also what did he even stand to gain from killing this kid? At worst he will spend the rest of his life in jail and at best he will have to live with the fact that he killed another person for the rest of his life. Not what I'd call a win-win situation.


Well, I'm assuming Zimmerman was following Trayvon from a distance. So from my own experiences and how people would probably react in that situation is, Trayvon would verbally confront Zimmerman as he walked toward him trying to cover some ground. Now this as far as I'm concerned would be Zimmerman's second big mistake. While Trayvon was covering ground moving towards Zimmerman, he could have turn around and started running, but he chose not to do that either.

Also in response to retaliating to a punch with a weapon, I don't know where you're from, but where I live, there are VERY strict self defense laws. Meaning if your attacked, you have one opportunity to strike back, anything more than that one strike, if it can be proven obviously, you get arrested too, alongside your attacker. So either way, where I'm from, bringing out a gun in self defense would be a whole new level to that.

And I don't think Zimmerman is a cold blooded killer, nor do I think he had intent to kill Trayvon that night, I do however, feel that he made a handful of bad decisions that night which ended up in the death of a 17 year old. And I would feel more for Zimmerman, if he showed more compassion for Martins death or his family, than he does himself and the situation he got himself into.

And furthermore, I think he went into this fight with Trayvon, thinking he was going to win. I think his confidence was high but when Trayvon got the upper hand Zimmerman acted out of desperation.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Who cares what was on her twitter or whether she knew how to use it or not? It's not that hard to look for someone and add them on twitter. You just press a button. Anyway if we're gonna talk about being selective you make a big deal about this but when Trayvon's "witness" can't read a letter that she supposedly wrote you make excuses for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who cares? Really are you being THAT naive that someone who’s following an account on twitter, tweeting that GZ is innocent is of no interest? Why did the judge state it in the court for the jurors to be aware? Why did she get defensive and say she didn’t know how to use it and does not tweet? Fact is she does know how to use it, as she created an account, followed people, and was following a relative, who was tweeting about the very case she was a witness to. She also knew enough to navigate to account settings and DELETE her account, thank the lord for screen shots hey?

As for the letter, she had a friend write it, as she does not know how to write properly, so the Colombian woman who had a translator tell the court in English what the witness said is really a bad thing too?
Fair enough in an ideal world we want everyone to be literate and have perfect academic records, but unfortunately there are many people who are born and bred in a country and cannot read or write English. She is Haitian and told the court she is fluent in Creole (French) and Spanish, her diction was poor and she lied about the funeral but all other statements she made, she stood by and if she was lying, like she was about the funeral, the lawyer would have exposed her, he didn’t. She stood firm on the Martin voice pleading for help.

It’s true he couldn’t fight? Ask the woman or the police officers what they think, he has a documented violent history, so for someone who cannot fight to save his life, he sure keeps getting in them scraps huh?

Nice try, doesn’t wash with me, this guy had a violent altercation with police, and he is going to miss out on exposing them for being violent? The fact that the guy was black was coincidence, his agenda and chance to expose the police was his main concern imho!

Wait so no way in hell he can be an abuser and a racist, get outta here! She contacted police when it wasn’t mainstream media known, and said she knows of him and his family to be racist, she’s family after all, she might know him a little better than you or I, and he was also abusing her, an unpleasant guy who has beaten a woman, beaten a cop, abused his cousin, but SHE could be lying, yeah because heaven forbid we doubt GZ, the fine moral upstanding guy that he is.
This is a guy who was taught on training not to follow anyone but call 9/11, this is the guy according to police affidavits ignored advice, this is a guy that followed Martin via car/foot and this is a guy we can never doubt his version of events right?
Or so what he did prior to the murder is irrelevant, but Martin’s pot smoking which all you right wingers have seized upon is fair game?
I’m not mindlessly defending Martin because he is black, I’m defending him because I believe he was racially profiled, by a gun carrying, paranoid, wife beating, cousin molesting, arrest resisting with violence guy who had arrogance and delusions of grandeur.
The whole incident, no MURDER was avoidable if he had simply called 911 and followed not only his neighbourhood watch protocol but the operator too.
Like I said, you’re using racial clichés and trying to be slick low key, you’re believing what happened ‘you got a problem’ because that is what GZ claims happened, let’s ask Trayvon his side of the story, oh wait..................................................
Also about his injuries and his claims about Martin reaching for his gun, let’s await when THAT is discussed in court that will win or lose it tbh.
I’m so glad that despite the audio’s not being used in court (last time I checked, it wouldn’t be used) we can still have access to it, his fucking ..... Allows conclusions to be drawn.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why is this case still going on? The man is obviously guilty as sin.
> 
> He should be locked up.


OJ walked didn't he?


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nattie7 said:


> Oh YEAH that’s true, he can’t fight to save his life, when he beat a woman and resisted arrest with violence, such a peace loving soft gentle guy he is.


That means he knows how to fight?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> Who cares? Really are you being THAT naive that someone who’s following an account on twitter, tweeting that GZ is innocent is of no interest? Why did the judge state it in the court for the jurors to be aware? Why did she get defensive and say she didn’t know how to use it and does not tweet? Fact is she does know how to use it, as she created an account, followed people, and was following a relative, who was tweeting about the very case she was a witness to. She also knew enough to navigate to account settings and DELETE her account, thank the lord for screen shots hey?
> 
> As for the letter, she had a friend write it, as she does not know how to write properly, so the Colombian woman who had a translator tell the court in English what the witness said is really a bad thing too?
> Fair enough in an ideal world we want everyone to be literate and have perfect academic records, but unfortunately there are many people who are born and bred in a country and cannot read or write English. She is Haitian and told the court she is fluent in Creole (French) and Spanish, her diction was poor and she lied about the funeral but all other statements she made, she stood by and if she was lying, like she was about the funeral, the lawyer would have exposed her, he didn’t. She stood firm on the Martin voice pleading for help.
> ...



So since your taking anything anyone says about him as proof can we do the same for Martin and his unproven crimes?
All opf these "things" are not proven, but your going to think their true why? cause martin ios blakc thats the ONLY reason,m even if he DID those things the law don't work that way, they have to prove he did it
it dont matter if he killed 500000 others, you have to prove this one for this case, nothing else matters cause its only for this charge 
Also the thing is being played, multiple times in the court room even today

Few things to your old post "hevaty breathing" only before they asked "are you following him once they say "you dont need to do that" and he says okay they stop, he then says he lost the kid cause he ran, implying he stoped following when they asked


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> It'd be cool if people approached this case rationally instead of zealously getting behind whichever narrative appeals to them most.
> 
> Personally I'm not expecting a conviction, and I don't think that's a bad thing. The evidence is extremely weak and relies on contradictory witness accounts. That should NOT be a good enough standard to send someone to prison.


This!

While Zimmerman in my opinion was in the wrong for pulling his gun he will most likely not be charged with murder, or even manslaughter. In a United States Court of Law, the burden of proof is on the prosecution. The evidence provided by the State has not been enough to convict someone of 2nd degree murder.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Nattie7 said:


> Who cares?


Yeah who cares? I don't give a shit what she was doing on twitter or whether she knew how to use it or not. Why should I?



> As for the letter, she had a friend write it, as she does not know how to write properly, so the Colombian woman who had a translator tell the court in English what the witness said is really a bad thing too?


Not buying her testimony. If Z was on top how does he wind up with all those injuries? You ever seen an MMA match? A fighter being mounted by another fighter can't do shit. How would he be able to overpower Trayvon and get on top of him when he apparently couldn't even land a punch?



> She stood firm on the Martin voice pleading for help.


She lied under oath and they could charge her with perjury if they wanted but that would make their case seem like an even bigger joke than it already does. Why should we believe a thing that comes out of her mouth? Common sense tells you the guy getting his head bashed in would be the one pleading for help anyway.



> It’s true he couldn’t fight?


When you get tore up by some skinny 17 year old kid it's safe to say you can't fight worth a shit so yeah.



> Nice try, doesn’t wash with me, this guy had a violent altercation with police, and he is going to miss out on exposing them for being violent? The fact that the guy was black was coincidence, his agenda and chance to expose the police was his main concern imho!


His last arrest was way back in 2005 so it seems he was turning his life around to me. Keep believing whatever goes along with your agenda though.



> Wait so no way in hell he can be an abuser and a racist, get outta here!


Maybe, or maybe his cousin is lying to get back at him for something. As far as any of us know either one could be true. Even if she's telling the truth it has nothing to do with this case.



> I’m not mindlessly defending Martin because he is black, I’m defending him because I believe he was racially profiled, by a gun carrying, paranoid, wife beating, cousin molesting, arrest resisting with violence guy who had arrogance and delusions of grandeur.


He was an "arrest resisting with violence guy"? I guess your "diction" isn't much better than Trayvon's friend. Anyway I think you are defending him because he's black and because you're a minority also so you identify with him as a victim. That's my guess.



> The whole incident, no MURDER was avoidable if he had simply called 911 and followed not only his neighbourhood watch protocol but the operator too.


Could have been avoided if Trayvon wasn't so aggressive too.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Innocent or not, I dont see him being found Guilty. 

His story somewhat sticks, he got his ass kicked and feared for his life ( had the scars to show it ), he couldnt overpower the guy so he used the only weapon he had. His gun. 

Yes, he shouldnt have been stalking the guy. But by law, that doesnt make it okey for Martin to turn around and beat the shit out of him. When that happends, the "stalker" have every right to defend himself. 

Personally it does sound like Zimmerman deserved a good punch in the nose atleast. But by law, he didnt.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

does neighbourhood watch have any actual authority?


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

JOAL.com said:


> does neighbourhood watch have any actual authority?


Technically, anyone can make a citizens arrest 

You are just more likely to get your ass kicked than actually hold them till the police come


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

but i mean citizens arrest on what? did the kid actually do anything illegal

i mean i dont even feel comfortable answering questions asked by the police, let alone some weirdo with a flashlight


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

A year and a half and I still don't understand this case. Zimmerman clearly went against the police dispatcher's orders to stay away from Martin and yet he still pursued him because he "looked suspicious" when in actuality it was just a clear case of racial profiling. Martin was unarmed and all the information tells us that he had no intent on being involved in any criminal activity. So why is this still on trial? Zimmerman had no real reason to go after Martin and was even told not to do so by the dispatcher. Zimmerman should be in jail. He caused the whole thing and killed an innocent teen. Fuck Florida.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I'm watching the trial now. What bothers me is that Zimmerman didn't even bother to ask why Trayvon was out there. Come on.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

JOAL.com said:


> but i mean citizens arrest on what? did the kid actually do anything illegal
> 
> i mean i dont even feel comfortable answering questions asked by the police, let alone some weirdo with a flashlight


No. Neighborhood watch has no power to detain or question anyone. All they can do is watch and report to the police.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

The prosecutor keeps screwing up with his witness selections. Its almost like he isn't really trying to get a conviction. hmmm


"The Sanford police detective who questioned George Zimmerman the night he shot Trayvon Martin became the latest prosecution witness to appear to do more harm than good to the state's case, recalling a somber conversation that touched on Zimmerman's faith and the fear he said he felt when Martin told him "You're going to die tonight."

Assistant Prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda appeared frustrated at times by the prosecution witness' testimony, which, like previous witnesses put on by the state, at times seemed to put Zimmerman in a sympathetic light. Several times, De La Rionda turned his back on the witness stand and looked to his co-counsel, almost in frustration."

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/07/0...on-as-2nd-week-zimmerman-trial/#ixzz2XpHhYbZz


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Listening to Zimmerman's "story", he's obviously been watching way too many movies. Most of what he said would never actually happen in real life.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> A year and a half and I still don't understand this case. Zimmerman clearly went against the police dispatcher's orders to stay away from Martin and yet he still pursued him because he "looked suspicious" when in actuality it was just a clear case of racial profiling. Martin was unarmed and all the information tells us that he had no intent on being involved in any criminal activity. So why is this still on trial? Zimmerman had no real reason to go after Martin and was even told not to do so by the dispatcher. Zimmerman should be in jail. He caused the whole thing and killed an innocent teen. Fuck Florida.


Except he was told "we dont need you to do that" he said okay, and claims he did NOT keep following, they cant disprove this statement, so you dont know it happen

thats why its on trial, its possible he is telloing the truth and he stoped when they said


----------



## DevilsFan (Mar 3, 2013)

I think this case just doesn't have enough information


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> Except he was told "we dont need you to do that" he said okay, and claims he did NOT keep following, they cant disprove this statement, so you dont know it happen
> 
> thats why its on trial, its possible he is telloing the truth and he stoped when they said


So lets say he stopped following when you say. That would have given him even more time to run from the situation when he saw Martin heading towards him but he didn't. No excuse for that.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

JOAL.com said:


> but i mean citizens arrest on what? did the kid actually do anything illegal
> 
> i mean i dont even feel comfortable answering questions asked by the police, let alone some weirdo with a flashlight


He was black.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> So lets say he stopped following when you say. That would have given him even more time to run from the situation when he saw Martin heading towards him but he didn't. No excuse for that.


He did NOT see martin, he says martin circle back and came form behined , okay durring the call, the street is like 200 feet form martins house, early on in the call Z says ?"he ran" and says "I lost him" he keeps talking for FOUR more minuses with no indication he ever found the kid again

How come the kid did not get home? 


C is where he parked the truck and got out, Martin had less then two blocks to go, and HE RAN early on in the call, so why did he not make it home?

E is where the call ended, and most likely the spot where he went to look for the street name, they where SUPER close to the house.
cops time a brsik walk and it only takes 2:4o seceonds to get there, in day, with out running he had around 5 at least if not more
http://www.wagist.com/2012/dan-linehan/evidence-that-trayvon-martin-doubled-back



> George Zimmerman leaves his truck at 2:14 and reaches Retreat View Circle just over thirty seconds later at 2:45.
> 
> He agrees to stop pursuit at the dispatcher’s request. After the 911 call is complete, Zimmerman begins to head back to his truck to meet the police. At this point, he claims he was confronted by Trayvon, and walks a few steps down the sidewalk south to respond to him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> He did NOT see martin, he says martin circle back and came form behined , okay durring the call, the street is like 200 feet form martins house, early on in the call Z says ?"he ran" and says "I lost him" he keeps talking for FOUR more minuses with no indication he ever found the kid again
> 
> How come the kid did not get home?
> 
> ...


Assuming I buy that article you just posted, that makes it even worse for Zimmerman. Apparently at 2:08, Trayvon was in the process of doubling back, and at this point, Zimmerman was safely in his truck, but he stepped out to see where Martin went. And that brings it back to a bad judgement call on Zimmerman's part.

Now I don't necessarily believe that. A lot of people seem to believe evidence that Trayvon loved to fight. A lot of my friends in high school were the same way, and based on experiences I had with them, if someone confrontational was following them, they certainly wouldn't sneak around the streets in the area to jump them from behind. They'd walk up, set up, and start swinging. That's just how people who love to fight are. Especially someone clearly as good at it as Trayvon. He would have had the confidence to fight head on. Plus I don't once recall Zimmerman saying he was jumped from behind, so I stand by my statement that he had time to run.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> ]Assuming I buy that article you just posted, that makes it even worse for Zimmerman. Apparently at 2:08, Trayvon was in the process of doubling back, and at this point, Zimmerman was safely in his truck, but he stepped out to see where Martin went.


 yes, cause he was asked where the kid went, and what the adress was is why he went futher



> And that brings it back to a bad judgement call on Zimmerman's part.


Bad judgement? sure, but not worhty of getting hit by martin.




> Now I don't necessarily believe that. A lot of people seem to believe evidence that Trayvon loved to fight. A lot of my friends in high school were the same way, and based on experiences I had with them, if someone confrontational was following them, they certainly wouldn't sneak around the streets in the area to jump them from behind. They'd walk up, set up, and start swinging. That's just how people who love to fight are.


Nothing says he "loves to fight"



> Especially someone clearly as good at it as Trayvon. He would have had the confidence to fight head on.


 not even close to fact.



> Plus I don't once recall Zimmerman saying he was jumped from behind, so I stand by my statement that he had time to run.


not really "bheind" its more of the kid was to the "side" jumped out said "whats your problem" and Z said "nothing" then martin hit him face on, think I used the wrong word, my point was Z did NOT see him comming and when he did it was a one two punch thing 

Edit his exact word was "blindside" (thats what I was looking for)

look at the 2nd one, thats where it happen, he was walking back form the main street to his truck, martin asked him whatr his problems was and bam

and even if you "dont belive it" it took him 30seceonds to get form his truck to the street we KNOW this by the car, look how close Martins house is tot hat, how could the kid NOT make it in time?

check the numbers your self, dont just say "I dont buy it" time the call, you will see its spot on, and the guess of how long it should take was done by law enforcement the day after words you can read up on that

dont take my word on it, look it up as well


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Your right, his bad judgement call wasn't worth him getting hit in the face, but it ESPECIALLY wasn't worth Martin dying because of Zimmerman's bad judgement call, and that's what we're dealing with.

And it's not that I'm not buying the times of the call, I don't buy the fact that Martin went all the way around these side streets and hid out and all that nonsense. It's easy for Zimmerman to say when the Trayvon can't even defend himself and give his side of what happened. 

Again, to break it down, Zimmerman made a bad judgement call, and because of that, a kid is dead, and Zimmerman had showed no remorse for it since its happened. I'm the last person who believes in sending people to jail, I don't agree with our prison system one bit, but based on Zimmerman's actions alone, he deserves something, I'm not gonna be the judge of what, but some action needs to be taken, because this whole thing is ridiculous.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Your right, his bad judgement call wasn't worth him getting hit in the face, but it ESPECIALLY wasn't worth Martin dying because of Zimmerman's bad judgement call, and that's what we're dealing with.
> 
> And it's not that I'm not buying the times of the call, I don't buy the fact that Martin went all the way around these side streets and hid out and all that nonsense. It's easy for Zimmerman to say when the Trayvon can't even defend himself and give his side of what happened.
> 
> Again, to break it down, Zimmerman made a bad judgement call, and because of that, a kid is dead, and Zimmerman had showed no remorse for it since its happened. I'm the last person who believes in sending people to jail, I don't agree with our prison system one bit, but based on Zimmerman's actions alone, he deserves something, I'm not gonna be the judge of what, but some action needs to be taken, because this whole thing is ridiculous.


um he was shown on cammra being "shocked" and lossing lots of weight cause of killing the kid, eh said he was truly sorry mutiple times, and looked like a wreck for the longest time

the fact at the end of the day is, bad judgement call dont send him to jail, following a guy you think may6 be bad is dumb, but fi they attack you you still have a right to defend your self

just cause he made a "m istake" dose not mean he could not kill the kid.

And why not? how else do you exsplain him not getting home in 4:00 when Z walked almost all the way there in thriy seceonds?
Z says the kid ran early on so why did it take the kid so long? how could Z catch up with him when he even admits to lossing th kid early on?


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

He's not sorry he killed the kid, he's sorry he's in the position he's in. There's a huge difference.

And yeah, when your initial bad judgement call leads to someone's death, I'd say that's punishable, easily. He knew what he was doing that night, he made his choice, and now he should have to deal with the consequences.

For your last paragraph, I have no clue what your referring to in the first sentence. Maybe it's me, but that just confused the hell out of me. What I did get out of that paragraph though was 'z says,' and like I said, its not fair to take into account what Zimmerman says when Trayvon can't defend his side.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mattyb2266 said:


> He's not sorry he killed the kid, he's sorry he's in the position he's in. There's a huge difference.
> 
> And yeah, when your initial bad judgement call leads to someone's death, I'd say that's punishable, easily. He knew what he was doing that night, he made his choice, and now he should have to deal with the consequences.
> 
> For your last paragraph, I have no clue what your referring to in the first sentence. Maybe it's me, but that just confused the hell out of me. What I did get out of that paragraph though was 'z says,' and like I said, its not fair to take into account what Zimmerman says when Trayvon can't defend his side.


Don't bother with him. He'll keep going in circles for a long time.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> He's not sorry he killed the kid, he's sorry he's in the position he's in. There's a huge difference.
> 
> And yeah, when your initial bad judgement call leads to someone's death, I'd say that's punishable, easily. He knew what he was doing that night, he made his choice, and now he should have to deal with the consequences.
> 
> For your last paragraph, I have no clue what your referring to in the first sentence. Maybe it's me, but that just confused the hell out of me. What I did get out of that paragraph though was 'z says,' and like I said, its not fair to take into account what Zimmerman says when Trayvon can't defend his side.


and how do you know this? do you know him pesonoly? no? thought not

No, just cause I decide to get out of my car to find what street I'm on dose not mean I should be punished. Even then following someone is NOT reason enough for them to hit you, if I follow you you cant beat me up and not go to jail, its just that simple 

I'm saying, it took Z only 30 seceonds to get form his truck to PASS Martins house, martin took off over 2 mins before the call ended, why did he not make it?

this is NOT Z's side, this is what the evdence says WE KNOW Z passed the street martin lived on to see the street name (as he was in the back when it started) we KNOW Martin took off with almost half of the call still left we KNOW Z lost track of the kid


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> Except he was told "we dont need you to do that" he said okay, and claims he did NOT keep following, they cant disprove this statement, so you dont know it happen
> 
> thats why its on trial, its possible he is telloing the truth and he stoped when they said


Yet he still ended up in a confrontation with someone he otherwise wouldn't have had he never taken the initiative to catch up to him and confront him. It's Zimmerman's fault any of this happened. Trayvon was doing nothing you could consider wrong or suspicious unless you're prejudice against black teens in hoodies.

So unless I'm missing something, why is he not behind bars?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Makaveli said:


> Yet he still ended up in a confrontation with someone he otherwise wouldn't have had he never taken the initiative to catch up to him and confront him. It's Zimmerman's fault any of this happened. Trayvon was doing nothing you could consider wrong or suspicious unless you're prejudice against black teens in hoodies.
> 
> Which begs my question; why is he not behind bars?


Z says he was looking at houses, and as shown by the map, they where on the "back" of houses, plus he was wearing a hoodie ina place where robbers had been doing the same thing for six months, in the middle night in the rain, the guy could JUST as easily been white and still look up to something 

So m,e proof anywhere he Confronted martin? neither side has proven who did it first.

the reason why is Z was just making a call saying "hey a guy who fits the discription of breaks ina round here is walking around" they asked what street he went on, THATS why he left the call to find out as he was on the "other side" of the road and did not know where they where, we CANT prove he did ANYTHING else, anything else is heresay

he did not follow the kid and say "hey your a bad guy stay right there" (that we can proove)


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Don't bother with him. He'll keep going in circles for a long time.


Yeah, I love a good debate but we have been just going in circles.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Yeah, I love a good debate but we have been just going in circles.


lol. You won't get anything good from him. He gets more and more incoherent over time.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> He's not sorry he killed the kid, he's sorry he's in the position he's in. There's a huge difference.
> 
> And yeah, when your initial bad judgement call leads to someone's death, I'd say that's punishable, easily. He knew what he was doing that night, he made his choice, and now he should have to deal with the consequences.
> 
> For your last paragraph, I have no clue what your referring to in the first sentence. Maybe it's me, but that just confused the hell out of me. What I did get out of that paragraph though was 'z says,' and like I said, its not fair to take into account what Zimmerman says when Trayvon can't defend his side.


The cop testified that GZ broke down in tears when he was told Trayvon died from the shot. He didn't mean to kill him and the cop could tell how sad he was and how much it bothered him due to his faith.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> The cop testified that GZ broke down in tears when he was told Trayvon died from the shot. He didn't mean to kill him and the cop could tell how sad he was and *how much it bothered him due to his faith.*


:kobe 

Please.

If he didn't mean to kill him then why did he shoot him at point blank range in the heart?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Yeah, I love a good debate but we have been just going in circles.


Its only been MAYBE three posts back and forth, thats not back in circles at all.
You asked why he never showed remorse I asked how did you know if he did or not thats not in circles, of course you dont want to answer so your back down now and saying "its going in circles" (we have not even repeated many things)




kobra860 said:


> :kobe
> 
> Please.
> 
> If he didn't mean to kill him then why did he shoot him at point blank range in the heart?


Cause the kid was on top so he just shot, had no idea where it would hit?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> :kobe
> 
> Please.
> 
> If he didn't mean to kill him then why did he shoot him at point blank range in the heart?


I don't know, but here is the testimony:



Detective Doris Singleton testified Monday that Zimmerman seemed somber and conflicted as she interviewed him after the February 2012 shooting. She said Zimmerman asked her about the crucifix around her neck and buried his head in his hands upon learning Martin had died. 

"I had a silver cross on and he asked me if I was Catholic," Singleton said during testimony. "I said, 'No. I'm Christian. Why are you asking?'"


She said Zimmerman replied, saying that he had noticed the cross and told Singleton that it was "always wrong to kill" someone.

"I said to him, 'If what you're telling me is true then I don't think that's what God meant. [That] you couldn't save your own life,'" she told the court.

Singleton testified that a shocked Zimmerman replied, "He's dead?" to which she said, "I thought you knew that."

Assistant Prosecutor Bernie de la Rionda appeared frustrated at times by the prosecution witness' testimony, which, like previous witnesses put on by the state, at times seemed to put Zimmerman in a sympathetic light.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/07/0...on-as-2nd-week-zimmerman-trial/#ixzz2XrRMsVWJ


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> Its only been MAYBE three posts back and forth, thats not back in circles at all.
> You asked why he never showed remorse I asked how did you know if he did or not thats not in circles, of course you dont want to answer so your back down now and saying "its going in circles" (we have not even repeated many things)


I've been going back and forth with you for 3 or 4 posts, but both of us have been posting these same points in this thread for quite some while. I think people get the point.

And your remorse statement isn't exactly earth shattering evidence there. There are plenty of criminals who "break down from guilt" but really that guilt and remorse is for the position they're in. I don't know him and I'm guessing you don't either so neither one of us can make a strong enough argument there so I'm gonna leave it alone.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Can someome PLEASE tell me, how dose it take Z only 30 secs to gety form his truck to pass Martins house but it takes Martin over 2 mins to get to his house to which he never got to?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> I don't know, but here is the testimony


Because he wanted to kill him. He died within 20 seconds after the shot. I'm sure in The Bible it says something about not killing and loving thy neighbor. Might be wrong about that though. As for not knowing that he died, didn't Zimmerman claim that Trayvon said "you got me" after he was shot (which is completely unrealistic by the way and never happened)? He didn't care. In fact, he was still calling Trayvon a "suspect" when he was being questioned.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Because he wanted to kill him. He died within 20 seconds after the shot. I'm sure in The Bible it says something about not killing and loving thy neighbor. Might be wrong about that though. As for not knowing that he died, didn't Zimmerman claim that Trayvon said "you got me" after he was shot (which is completely unrealistic by the way and never happened)? He didn't care. In fact, he was still calling Trayvon a "suspect" when he was being questioned.


it says though shall not mruder, and that was his problem, he DID NOT want to kill the kid, he wanteds the kid to stop hitting him, the kid not, he did the only thing he could

just cause eh did it dont mean he want to, the point was he felt bad CAUSE he killed someone and his belfies get in the way of that
"You got me" in no way means he died, the kid could of just meant "you shot me" nothing there says he knew the kid was dead

Yes he was, because their sides story is that MARTIN not him is the suspect.
As well as HE at the time suspected him of being one of the buglars, which makes him? yep you guessed it a suspect

you know nothing about him any "thing" you "think you know" is pure bs, stick to facts cause thats ALL that matters


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Yeah who cares? I don't give a shit what she was doing on twitter or whether she knew how to use it or not. Why should I?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Selective again......


Wow ignorance is really bliss, if you did not understand why her following (Zimmerman and his supporters are good at that) his brother on Twitter who's pushing his propaganda to justify why his brother is innocent, is very telling.



You don't buy her testimony just like the vague testimony of his female friend, (you know the one who is a complete Twitter luddite, but can set up an account, search and add Zimmerman onto her followers list, the one who can navigate around the account settings to delete an account when she realised the significance and how it can be interpreted) is to believed? Lmfao

So let's ignore that only one witness has definitively said the guy on top was GZ.
And yeah being on the floor apparently in scuffle, heaven forbid they may have rolled about and changed positions, never seen that EVER happen.......

For a guy who can't fight he sure knows how to use his fists on a woman and remember battery on a cop. 
He went there trying to throw his weight around, and unlike the women and the cop, when he went and instigated the fight, a teenage boy who by witness testimony was scared about being followed by car AND foot had to protect himself.
Martin had to fight back, Martin wasn't the one with a gun.
Zimmerman had a gun, ignored neighbourhood watch protocol and the 911operator.

He also muttered these punks always get away with it, he had an agenda in his mind, and no way was he going to let Trayvon get away with it on his watch.

I listened to the audio, sounded like "Fucking *****".
Confirms in my mind he racially profiled Trayvon.



He was turning his life around? Aww yay for him, he just suddenly stopped being violent and a cousin molester......oh but wait the cousin is lying right because it's normal for cousins to just casually accuse their older cousin of molestation for years?
She also has been around the family which neither of us can say, yet she called the cops to say she knows he dislikes black people.
Her being molested is irrelevant to the case, but I mentioned his long list of unsavory.behaviour after Martin was repeatedly labelled a thug and a druggie on this thread.

However her claims that GZ is a racist IS relevant to this case when he is accused of racially profiling a black boy and the teenage boy ends up dead, but whatever makes you sleep better at night.



And your dig about diction, rather have poor diction than be a low key coward using racial cliches and ignoring things that don't conveniently fit your right wing agenda and to exonerate GZ from blame. 


And FYI I've never claimed to be intelligent, in fact I have poked fun at my lack of it. So miss me with that bullshit in future.

You're attitude is very condescending, but then again you're supporting a murderer, who when asked if he regretted following and leaving his vehicle with a gun answered "no" and said it was God's plan.

Now, now, you don't need to call me a minority, the world sees me as black.......

So if I wasn't black I wouldn't be supporting the victim?
So you being white is the reason you're supporting the accused? You can identify with viewing us negatively, racially profiling us and shooting us dead?
See how ridiculous that is?



do you know what victim means?
Like I explained to you previously I am not defending him because he is black, he isn't on trial either, but I am supporting his parents in a belief I share, he was racially profiled and that triggered everything else that happened.

And you're so ridiculous, Martin shouldn't have been aggressive? Walking to the shops for candy is aggressive? 


You know, that had George never followed and approached Martin who was just walking through the neighbourhood, and left it up to the cops, a teenager would not be dead.

He is a murderer whether or not he is found guilty.

And the silence from people on this is defeaning.....


And I'm sure the Mods will agree, we have covered the same points more than once, like flogging a dead horse.
So we part ways in respectful (for the most part anyway) disagreement.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Zimmerman called the police on a 7-9 year old black kid in the past. Yeah he seems like a guy without any prejudice at all. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/tray...erman-reported-a-black-child-to-police-2012-3



> On April 22, 2011, Zimmerman called the police about a "7-9" year-old black male, described as "approx. 04ft." tall with a "skinny build," who was walking toward an elementary school.


:StephenA


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

GZ criminal studies comes in handy when trying to beat a murder charge hey?
GZ went to MMA training 3 times a week since 2011, yeah he sure as hell doesn’t know how to fight.................

His injuries were never documented at a hospital, makes you wonder WHY, if he was fearing for his life and he was getting his head bashed in, and you’ve shot a man ‘in self defence’, then why didn’t you go and put your skull being bashed in on a record?
Is it because the injuries sustained were incompatible with what he claimed?

Also maybe I’m wrong, but in the UK from my understanding, you can’t follow someone via car or foot, confront them and then claim self defence..........

Right let’s get to the firearm, the gun is a semi-automatic so we have a safety latch which needs to be unlatched before shooting? Someone correct me if I’m wrong.
So when was it removed, did he do it before he was leaving the car to go confront Martin, did they he do it as he was getting his head pounded in?
If the latch was taken off prior to the physical altercation, then it begs the question, WHY? Was it always GZ intention to use the gun?
If it was taken off during the fight, where he is not only on the bottom, getting his head pounded, but can clearly have enough time to unlatch the safety, very odd!

You believe GZ was on the floor, GZ say’s the gun was in his back pocket, so HOW does GZ say 
1)	TM was reaching for it when it was in his back pocket? or
2)	how was GZ able to take it out when he was apparently getting his head bashed on the ground AND being pinned down and straddled by TM?
GZ gun holster is against his hip inside his waistband, but he claims TM pinned him, straddling? So would TM’s legs be blocking the access for George to access his gun?
George claims he was hit 25-30 times; his injuries are not consistent with such a statement.
Also GZ it was him screaming for help, but he says TM was covering his mouth and nose, how does that work?
To quote the guy ‘’ "He puts his hand on my nose and my mouth, and he says 'You are going to die tonight," said Zimmerman. "As he banged my head again, I just pulled out my firearm and shot him… He is mounted on top of me, and I just shot him, and he falls off. And he's, like, ‘Alright you got it, you got it.’” 
http://www.hlntv.com/article/2013/07/01/george-zimmerman-trial-trayvon-martin-day-6


Also will DNA on GZ back up his claims, Martin’s DNA must have been all up on his mouth and nose?
If you’re bashing a guys head on the concrete there is bound to be DNA transfer, if you’re fighting for your life, there is bound to be dna under Martin’s finger nails etc
Also when cops found TM he was face down, so the grass on his knees is consistent with THAT, George said he pinned TM hands behind his back and put him face down..............But TM hands were under his body until the police moved him so they could some first aid, am I picking up on inconsistencies? 


These little things are setting off alarm bells, but why are the prosecution not flagging it?

Also side note, GZ’s statement has inconsistencies, he even at one time say’s TM jumps out of bushes, so it’s ok for him to have not mentioned it previously right, right, right?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nattie7 said:


> GZ criminal studies comes in handy when trying to beat a murder charge hey?
> GZ went to MMA training 3 times a week since 2011, yeah he sure as hell doesn’t know how to fight.................
> 
> His injuries were never documented at a hospital, makes you wonder WHY, if he was fearing for his life and he was getting his head bashed in, and you’ve shot a man ‘in self defence’, then why didn’t you go and put your skull being bashed in on a record?
> ...


Zimmerman was lying his ass off. It's bad enough that he used cliched bad movie dialogue in his story but now he's talking about scenarios that are impossible to occur unless Trayvon had more than 2 arms.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Nattie7 said:


> Selective again......
> 
> 
> Wow ignorance is really bliss, if you did not understand why her following (Zimmerman and his supporters are good at that) his brother on Twitter who's pushing his propaganda to justify why his brother is innocent, is very telling.


Lol why should I care if she was following Z's brother on twitter? Can someone tell me that?



> You don't buy her testimony just like the vague testimony of his female friend, (you know the one who is a complete Twitter luddite, but can set up an account, search and add Zimmerman onto her followers list, the one who can navigate around the account settings to delete an account when she realised the significance and how it can be interpreted) is to believed? Lmfao


I don't use my twitter machine that much either and I still know how to do all that stuff.



> So let's ignore that only one witness has definitively said the guy on top was GZ.
> And yeah being on the floor apparently in scuffle, heaven forbid they may have rolled about and changed positions, never seen that EVER happen.......


I don't care either way. We know he was beating the shit out of Z and Z fired in self defense.



> For a guy who can't fight he sure knows how to use his fists on a woman and remember battery on a cop.


Hitting a woman is one thing, getting into it with a guy who is taller than you and knows how to fight is another.



> I listened to the audio, sounded like "Fucking *****".
> Confirms in my mind he racially profiled Trayvon.


You said it right there, in your mind. People hear what they want and if you wanna hear "fucking *****" that's what you'll hear. If you wanted to hear "unicorns" that's what you'd hear.



> He was turning his life around? Aww yay for him, he just suddenly stopped being violent and a cousin molester......oh but wait the cousin is lying right because it's normal for cousins to just casually accuse their older cousin of molestation for years?


He hasn't got in trouble for almost 10 years so I'd say he either turned over a new leaf or he got sneakier, one of the two. His cousin could be lying for any # of reasons. If he really molested her she could be lying about him hating blacks to get revenge or she could be lying about everything to get revenge for something else. A guy that acted as a mentor for black kids and helped out a black homeless man who was beaten by police doesn't sound like a racist to me. I guess you don't think Trayvon was racist for calling Z a creepy ass cracker huh?



> And your dig about diction, rather have poor diction than be a low key coward using racial cliches and ignoring things that don't conveniently fit your right wing agenda and to exonerate GZ from blame.


I dunno why you keep thinking I'm right wing. I'm libertarian and I don't give a shit about Trayvon smoking pot. The evidence doesn't add up to Z being a murderer. I didn't say he's innocent, I said he should be found not guilty based on the evidence. OJ was found not guilty too but that doesn't mean he didn't kill his ex does it?



> Now, now, you don't need to call me a minority, the world sees me as black.......
> 
> So if I wasn't black I wouldn't be supporting the victim?


If you were a white lib you probably would since they tend to be blinded by emotion but otherwise I don't think so. Do you think it's a coincidence that black people almost unanimously support Trayvon and believe Z is a murderer? Blacks stick together through thick and thin, right or wrong.



> So you being white is the reason you're supporting the accused?


I dunno what that has to do with it since Zimmerman aint white. He's Latino and even has a black great-grandfather. I support the guy because I believe his story and he has the injuries to back it up.



> And you're so ridiculous, Martin shouldn't have been aggressive? Walking to the shops for candy is aggressive?


*sigh* Nah but beating the shit out of someone is aggressive and if he wasn't so quick to anger he might still be alive today.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> Zimmerman was lying his ass off. It's bad enough that he used cliched bad movie dialogue in his story but now he's talking about scenarios that are impossible to occur unless Trayvon had more than 2 arms.


I'm glad you said it, he is LYING!

Don't expect him to take the stand either, it worked for Casey Anthony and it'll work for him.
Look at the jury as well and Sanford Police department make me utterly sick to my stomach.
They can't acknowledge anything as if they do, they're open to a lawsuit from the Martin family, they are covering their asses.


The points I raised in my post you quoted,NEED to be raised in court, and the jurors NEED to be made aware of it.


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> Zimmerman called the police on a 7-9 year old black kid in the past. Yeah he seems like a guy without any prejudice at all.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/tray...erman-reported-a-black-child-to-police-2012-3
> 
> ...



I guess I haven't read enough of this thread to see everyones opinions. But you are right, it is pretty clear Zimmerman is a simple minded fool who plays on stereotypes. Unfortunately, stupidity is not a crime. The prosecution has not presented enough evidence to be convicted of the crime he is facing. It doesn't help their case when the arresting officer and lead investigator provide testimony that helps the defense.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Zimmerman called the police on a 7-9 year old black kid in the past. Yeah he seems like a guy without any prejudice at all.
> 
> http://www.businessinsider.com/tray...erman-reported-a-black-child-to-police-2012-3
> 
> ...


Read the whole call


> he report doesn't say why Zimmerman was suspicious of the boy, only that he was "concerned" for his "well being."
> 
> Read more: http://www.businessinsider.com/tray...-a-black-child-to-police-2012-3#ixzz2XuPQtwWg


Where at all dose that say "suspusics" maybe he did not like the idea of a 7-8 year old walking by him self some where?

being concerned about him is NOT finding him suspicious 
Read the report walking alone on a BUSY street concerned for his safty, dose that sound racist to you?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

There's a ton of interest for this case. Maybe we should have an official Zimmerman trial thread.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Moto said:


> There's a ton of interest for this case. Maybe we should have an official Zimmerman trial thread.


It would get ugly just like the first Trayvon Martin thread.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Moto said:


> There's a ton of interest for this case. Maybe we should have an official Zimmerman trial thread.


This thread is serving that purpose I reckon.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

zimmerman will burn for this

burn in JAIL


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

JOAL.com said:


> zimmerman will burn for this
> 
> burn in JAIL


If he is guilty he should burn for this. None of us know if he is or not. We only have our opinions. All we know is Trayvon was unarmed and some say GZ started it and some say he didn't. We don't know and we don't see all the jury sees.

The only thing the public knows for a fact is Trayvon was unarmed. Killing an unarmed person is not automatic guilt. If a person is being beat down and kills the unarmed person doing the beating I would say that is self defense. But we do not know if that is what happened here. It's all speculation.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Skermac said:


> The only thing the public knows for a fact is Trayvon was unarmed. Killing an unarmed person is not automatic guilt. If a person is being beat down and kills the unarmed person doing the beating I would say that is self defense. But we do not know if that is what happened here. It's all speculation.


That's called being a coward. If you're getting your butt kicked in a fight and you shoot someone, you're a punk. Of course that's assuming if the fight went the way that they're claiming. And the doctor they talked to said the injuries were minor and not life threatening in anyway so his life wasn't in danger.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> That's called being a coward. If you're getting your butt kicked in a fight and you shoot someone, you're a punk. And the doctor they talked to said the injuries were minor and not life threatening in anyway so his life wasn't in danger.


True it makes him a punk, but it doesn't mean he broke any laws. The dr is most likely correct. But when your head is being beaten into the ground you don't know at the time if you are receiving life threatening injuries or not so you do what you can to stop it.

I will say that if someone is on top of me punching me in the head I will do whatever I can to get him off me. If I have a gun in my pocket I will take it and shoot to get him off me. I wouldn't want to kill the person so I would only shoot one time. If he died I wouldn't like it, but I protected myself.

I don't know if that's how it went down with GZ and Trayvon, but if the jury determines it did happen like that he will be found not guilty due to self defense. In Florida you can use deadly force if you feel your life is in danger even if the other person is not armed. Hopefully the facts will come out but the prosecutor is not producing any yet.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> That's called being a coward. If you're getting your butt kicked in a fight and you shoot someone, you're a punk. Of course that's assuming if the fight went the way that they're claiming. And the doctor they talked to said the injuries were minor and not life threatening in anyway so his life wasn't in danger.


The law says he only needs to feel it was, he had no way of knowing how bad the kids damage to him was it could easily be the only reason it was so "minor" was cause he shot the kid so quickly 

By the laws there he was in the right, he dont NEED to have his life in danger, and have injurts that can lead to death, he only needs the conditions that COULD lead to it, I.E the kid attacking him
he had a right to defned him self, and that state dont make any difference between lethal and non lethal force in self defense

No law says he has to find another way to end the fight, as long as he was defending him self he was good
would it of been nice to find another way? maybe but he could of easily died form one well place blow to the nose etc

the next blow could of killed him if it hit the right spot hard enough

also she looked at pictures and this is what she said about it



> hy doesn't the article mention that O'Mara made the testimony of the medical examiner look like she was biased with her opinions under cross-examination? She is buddies with Cory (Somebody to do with the State/prosecution), which O'Mara pointed out. She said from looking at the photos, the injuries were minor in nature and most likely caused by only one blow to the head on concrete and one blow to the nose and not at all life-threatening - but under cross-examination she had to agree it was possible there could have been several more blows to both the head and the face! At the end of the day O'Mara made her look like an idiot.


so she already admired that there COULD of been more d mange, showing she cant just look at a pic and say "no way there is more damnage"


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

MrMister said:


> This thread is serving that purpose I reckon.


 I guess probably change the title?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why change the title? This is the go to thread for the trial conversation already.*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah I mean I could, but there is a ton of discussion going on here. I think people get it. If a lot of threads pop up regarding the case, I'll merge and change the title.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's an interesting case and it's also quite the mess. Neither guy seems too innocent and both have shady pasts. 

I don't think we'll ever know for sure what happened. Regardless of whether or not Zimmerman can be found guilty according to the law, from everything I've heard it does sound like he is responsible for Trayvon's death. It sounds like he wanted to be Mr Tryhard Hero, confronted some guy in the dark and freaked him out. Of course though Trayvon is in the wrong if he did start attacking him. It's definitely a messy case and to be honest I'll be a bit surprised if they actually find him guilty.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> The law says he only needs to feel it was, he had no way of knowing how bad the kids damage to him was it could easily be the only reason it was so "minor" was cause he shot the kid so quickly
> 
> By the laws there he was in the right, he dont NEED to have his life in danger, and have injurts that can lead to death, he only needs the conditions that COULD lead to it, I.E the kid attacking him he had a right to defned him self, and that state dont make any difference between lethal and non lethal force in self defense"


You are correct. I live in Florida and the law says "if you feel your life is in danger". Your life might not be in danger but if you feel it is you can take any action including deadly force. Of course you have to have a good reason as to why you thought your life was in danger.

And I must remind everyone the cops thought he was innocent based on the evidence they had which is why they didn't arrest him. Only after public outcry was he arrested 46 days later. That does not mean the public is correct.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

but here is the thing, he made a mistake, just cause he made a mistaker dose NOT mean he cant defend him self when that mistakes bites him in the ass. If I decide to tell a guy to back off when he is getting mad and he kicks my ass, it dont matter if "I started it" by making a mistake by saying something. What I did did not give him the right to hit me, just I have a right to defend my self. Z following him is NOT a reason to pound his brains in and will get you arrested 
Many seem to think he made a mistake? throw his ass in jail, thats not what 2nd degree is, and thats NOT how it works. At best you could get him for MAYBE stalking, but it was not even that. He was reporting to the cops, he only followed to see where he was going and give the cops a hand, something he has every right to do, and was NEVER told no (we dont need you to do that is not no, no matter how you put it)

just cause a man follows you for a bit dose not mean you can attack him, manily cause then anyone who "thinks" a guy is following him would have an excuse.
As long as Martin hit first Z is in the clear.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> It's an interesting case and it's also quite the mess. Neither guy seems too innocent and both have shady pasts.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever know for sure what happened. Regardless of whether or not Zimmerman can be found guilty according to the law, from everything I've heard it does sound like he is responsible for Trayvon's death. It sounds like he wanted to be Mr Tryhard Hero, confronted some guy in the dark and freaked him out. Of course though Trayvon is in the wrong if he did start attacking him. It's definitely a messy case and to be honest I'll be a bit surprised if they actually find him guilty.



He isn't going to be found guilty with the way things are looking unfortunately. The prosecution haven't done a real good job of proving his guilt and that's all that really matters. They should have tried for a lesser crime like manslaughter because they can at least prove that. It seems like everything is going in Zimmerman's favor so far except the screaming tape. But the case isn't over yet and things can change pretty fast. As long as they can convince the jurors that Zimmerman is guilty then they can get a conviction even without overwhelming direct evidence. Ever heard of circumstantial evidence? I just want Zimmerman to take the stand which will most likely never happen. It will be interesting to see how this case will play out though.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

messi said:


> He isn't going to be found guilty with the way things are looking unfortunately. The prosecution haven't done a real good job of proving his guilt and that's all that really matters. They should have tried for a lesser crime like manslaughter because they can at least prove that. It seems like everything is going in Zimmerman's favor so far except the screaming tape. But the case isn't over yet and things can change pretty fast. As long as they can convince the jurors that Zimmerman is guilty then they can get a conviction even without overwhelming direct evidence. Ever heard of circumstantial evidence? I just want Zimmerman to take the stand which will most likely never happen. It will be interesting to see how this case will play out though.


Prosecution and SPD are covering themselves, like I alluded to earlier, they're trying to minimise a lawsuit from the martin's over their son's death.
It will all come down to the DNA now be it on the gun and/or GZ.
The prosecution were weak on highlighting why GZ told a friend who went on to write a book, that Martin had GRABBED the gun, but didn't tell police of the GRABBED gun.

Also Dr Rao said GZ injuries were ''VERY INSIGNIFICANT''
But you're getting your head pounded 25-30 times on the cement floor, how the hell can a doctor call it insignificant? no sorry VERY insignificant?

The dr even goes onto say GZ's words of slamming, not consistent, as slamming implies great force and the injuries were very insignificant!!!!


The state successfully got Chris serino's comments struck off about GZ's statement, and it's funny CS is making those comments, when he was the driving force of getting GZ charged as he didn't buy his story, hmmm!

At least he did acknowledge that GZ's comment to the 911 operator was a form of profiling and showed 'ill will and spite'', damning words, I hope the jurors took note




> “[Trayvon] took his hand that was covering my nose and went for the gun, saying, ‘You’re gonna die now, motherf-----,’ ” the book quotes Zimmerman as saying. “Somehow, I broke his grip on the gun where the guy grabbed it between the rear sight and the hammer. I got the gun in my hand, raised it toward the guy’s chest and pulled the trigger.”


DNA shows no fingerprints of TM, so who's lying now?

Also GZ on police tapes keeps saying TM broke his nose, how does he know? he refused for a doctor to look at it or have it documented on a hospital record.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> That's called being a coward. If you're getting your butt kicked in a fight and you shoot someone, you're a punk. Of course that's assuming if the fight went the way that they're claiming. And the doctor they talked to said the injuries were minor and not life threatening in anyway so his life wasn't in danger.


Why do people act like these two were squaring off and Trayvon was just winning a fight? He was slamming his head against a concrete sidewalk multiple times, you're really going to let somebody keep doing that to you? No way GZ gets found guilty of murder.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Why do people act like these two were squaring off and Trayvon was just winning a fight? He was slamming his head against a concrete sidewalk multiple times, you're really going to let somebody keep doing that to you? No way GZ gets found guilty of murder.


GZ said his head was slammed on the concrete between 25-30 times, medical evidence given in court contradicted that.
Read above, actually let me summarise, Dr Rao say's the injuries were very insignificant and that slamming implies great force, which given his *very insignificant* injuries is very odd indeed?

Like it is odd that he gives full quotes to a book he knew was published saying TM grabbed his gun, yet he never ever told police about TM actually touching it, breaking his grip and then firing it.
DNA showed no traces of TM on the gun either, or any on GZ to indicate this 'slamming' and beat down ever occurred.

and you're right, no way will he be guilty of murder, just need to look at the attitudes on this thread to see why.

Casey Anthony got a not guilty verdict too in the very same state right?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

And Dr.Rao is an idiot for saying that, she made her claim based of of pictures, it's not like she physically examined him after the injuries occured. Even if the superficial wounds appeared to be not severe, there's no way to tell internal damage from those picture. Not to mention the defense got her to admit that it's possible that the wounds could have been caused by multiple slams to the back of the head. 

He told police that Trayvon reached for the gun, whether he actually touched it or not, or only touched the holster doesn't change much of anything to his claim.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KingJohn said:


> Why do people act like these two were squaring off and Trayvon was just winning a fight? He was slamming his head against a concrete sidewalk multiple times, you're really going to let somebody keep doing that to you? No way GZ gets found guilty of murder.


The doctor just said that he had minor injuries that weren't life threatening so that aspect of the story might not even be true.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> The doctor just said that he had minor injuries that weren't life threatening so that aspect of the story might not even be true.


Whether the doctor felt the injuries were life threatening or not, injuries did occur. He did have bruises and lacerations on the back of his head, his head had to be hit on something for those to occur.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KingJohn said:


> Whether the doctor felt the injuries were life threatening or not, injuries did occur. He did have bruises and lacerations on the back of his head, his head had to be hit on something for those to occur.


But if the whole defense is self defense and worrying about one's life being jeopardized some minor injuries don't really count as a justification. If I get a papercut and beat someone into a coma, it's not really going to be accepted as an excuse. Plus if his story is legit about his head hitting concrete multiple times then he would have much more serious injuries and would have to visit a hospital.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> And Dr.Rao is an idiot for saying that, she made her claim based of of pictures, it's not like she physically examined him after the injuries occured. Even if the superficial wounds appeared to be not severe, there's no way to tell internal damage from those picture. Not to mention the defense got her to admit that it's possible that the wounds could have been caused by multiple slams to the back of the head.
> 
> He told police that Trayvon reached for the gun, whether he actually touched it or not, or only touched the holster doesn't change much of anything to his claim.



She is an idiot? She had pictures because GZ refused to get his injuries documented, did he have something to hide? She is more qualified to judge what is very insignificant than you or I, also it could have been more than once, but she stood firm about not being slammed 25-30 times, which brings me onto my next point..................George Zimmerman lied about not knowing about stand your ground law, he undertook criminal studies got an A and it was just mentioned in court on my live stream, his own lecturer just said so under oath.
Another lie exposed, so let us keep a total:
1)	Doctor said injuries were VERY INSIGNIFICANT
2)	Does not believe slamming took place and explained about the force
3)	GZ on police tapes said NO he did not know of stand your ground law, his professor said that is incorrect, it was taught to him as per syllabus, Mr Zimmerman got an A in said studies.
4)	He claimed TM made an attempt at his gun to police, but he has given quotes saying TM had grabbed the gun, he had to break his hold, yet DNA proved there was nothing to link TM to have touched the gun.

and how can you say it doesn't change much, it changes everything, he gave direct quotes documented in public for everyone to see, he had to fight TM's grip off the gun.

No DNA on the gun, no DNA of GZ found on TM, no dna under his fingernails which is usually found when a 'fight' of this severity occurs, but we know his head wasn't being slammed 25-30 times and we know his injuries were VERY INSIGNIFICANT


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> But if the whole defense is self defense and worrying about one's life being jeopardized some minor injuries don't really count as a justification. If I get a papercut and beat someone into a coma, it's not really going to be accepted as an excuse. Plus if his story is legit about his head hitting concrete multiple times then he would have much more serious injuries and would have to visit a hospital.


In the rain, one may have even slipped, lost footing to have caused those *VERY INSIGNIFICANT* injuries? just a thought?

The doctor already disproved the slamming, and was firm it was not a slamming of 25-30 times.

He didn't want to get his injuries documented on record, here is a guy who killed someone in self defence, so why not get your 'slammings and your broken nose' on record?
Is it because those injuries were fabricated?

Remember we know he *LIED* about not knowing any of the law related to Florida.

and did you see the defence having the professor give a lecture on law in the court?
Prosecution needed to object, weak willed bastards


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> But if the whole defense is self defense and worrying about one's life being jeopardized some minor injuries don't really count as a justification. If I get a papercut and beat someone into a coma, it's not really going to be accepted as an excuse. Plus if his story is legit about his head hitting concrete multiple times then he would have much more serious injuries and would have to visit a hospital.


If you are on your back and someone is sitting on you punching you in the head and you fell your head hitting the pavement you will panic and not know if your life is in danger or not. So yes, a person will fear for their life and shoot.

Luckily the injuries to the back of his head were not serious, but at the time he was receiving I can easily see how he thought he might die if Trayvon kept beating him in the head. That's self defense. So the seriousness of the injuries does not matter, all he has to do is prove he felt his life was in danger when he pulled the gun and fired.

If someone was sitting on top of me and beating me in the head my first thought would be I might die if I cant stop whoever is doing it. I would do anything to get him to stop, and if I had a gun in my pocket I would pull it out and shoot. That's what hand guns are for, self defense.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

The doctor refutes slamming and 25-30 times

He feared his life, said he was slammed, his nose broken, why did he *refuse* to be medically documented?
Here is a guy who got an A in criminal law studies, he knows the system and looks like he will beat the system.

Did you just watch the defence with the professor? they all but said so what if GZ started the fight, he can still stand his ground.
But wait didn't they say TM started it :lol

watch it on live stream and pick up on what was just said!!!

And everyone want to ignore *lies* about TM touching the gun, no DNA no nothing on it

But wait the title of this thread, Rachael lied about being at the funeral, but we can't discuss another damn LIE in court right now.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Nattie7 said:


> The doctor refutes slamming and 25-30 times
> 
> He feared his life, said he was slammed, his nose broken, why did he *refuse* to be medically documented?
> Here is a guy who got an A in criminal law studies, he knows the system and looks like he will beat the system.
> ...


Skermac stays Skermacing.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> But if the whole defense is self defense and worrying about one's life being jeopardized some minor injuries don't really count as a justification. If I get a papercut and beat someone into a coma, it's not really going to be accepted as an excuse. Plus if his story is legit about his head hitting concrete multiple times then he would have much more serious injuries and would have to visit a hospital.


Says who? The Dr the prosecution brought in even admitted once the defense got a chance to cross exam that the injuries sustained could have come from multiple blows to the head.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> In the rain, one may have even slipped, lost footing to have caused those *VERY INSIGNIFICANT* injuries? just a thought?
> 
> The doctor already disproved the slamming, and was firm it was not a slamming of 25-30 times.
> 
> ...


You can put insignificant as big as you want, but multiple abrasion to the back of the head don't come form nowhere.










And exactly, what you stated is "just a thought," because there's zero evidence for him slipping and bumping his head.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Contact shot on Trayvon so why did zimmerman say he was unsure whether he had got him until5il Martin said "you got me"

Another damn lie exposed


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

And its been said in court trayvon could not have been on top when shot as martin would have immediately fallen on zimmerman and his blood would have been all over zimmerman but nine of trayvon was found.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> And its been said in court trayvon could not have been on top when shot as martin would have immediately fallen on zimmerman and his blood would have been all over zimmerman but nine of trayvon was found.


Who said that?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Nattie, why don't you get that Trayvon had no right to assault Zimmerman?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> You clearly haven't been reading my posts. Never once have I called Zimmerman a racist. Matter of fact, if you look a few pages back, you'll see that I posted whether or not he was racist is irrelevant to the case. Nice try though.
> 
> As far as 'wing span' goes, go take any martial arts class, find out if that matters, take any ju jitsu class, find out of that matters, take any boxing class, see if that matters. Better yet, when you find yourself in a real fight for your life, when your adrenaline is going, and you let me know if 4 inches matters.
> 
> ...


I'm really done with this conversation. I didnt even read your post right here, I don't need to. You made up your mind and don't care what anyone says and try to refute facts ,so therefore I'm done trying to have an actual conversation with you.I've said enough, backed up my claims and you just brush it off and try to pretend what I said wasn't true then make up stuff to serve your agenda. Hell, there's still another member here refuses to respond to me,maybe its because he can't refute a thing I said? Probably. Oh well. It was nice trying to talk to people but people are just too emotional with this case, its unfortunate but it happens.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> And its been said in court trayvon could not have been on top when shot as martin would have immediately fallen on zimmerman and his blood would have been all over zimmerman but nine of trayvon was found.


This was never said, you are now lying your self, I'd advise every one to stop talking to this man, nothing will change his mind and he is just going to keep making things up to prove his "point"


A bit of advise CALM down, your posting real fast, double posting, and jumping form one thing to another while saying things as half true\not true at all


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nattie, why don't you get that Trayvon had no right to assault Zimmerman?


Zimmerman had no right to follow, question, or detain Trayvon Martin. And no grounds upon which to bother him. If Trayvon Martin acted rashly to protect himself against an armed idiot with no legal standing, it certainly doesn't justify his murderer.

Also, lol - that head wound picture. Head wounds gush with little to no actual damage done. I shouldn't have to explain the biological process that makes the crimson mask possible on a wrestling forum. That scratch could totally have come from a scuffle, not a head slam.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Zimmerman had no right to follow, question, or detain Trayvon Martin. And no grounds upon which to bother him. If Trayvon Martin acted rashly to protect himself against an armed idiot with no legal standing, it certainly doesn't justify his murderer.
> 
> Also, lol - that head wound picture. Head wounds gush with little to no actual damage done. I shouldn't have to explain the biological process that makes the crimson mask possible on a wrestling forum. That scratch could totally have come from a scuffle, not a head slam.


So where is the proof he did ANY of those things? He says Martin asked first question, and claims he stooped following when dispatch told him to, no evidence has disproved this yet. Even IF he did these things thats still does not give him the right to attack Z, he like z should of, called the cops and had them deal with it, or is it a double stranded again

He had "no grounds" but there is no law against it either, what he did was NOT stalking, stalking by lay is repeated following over a course of time etc. he just followed the kid for a bit, something billions would get arrested for if it was a crime. It was a free public area, he could follow Martin all he wanted IF he even did that, but there is no proof he did beyond the "we dont need you to do that"

Was it stupid? yeah sure, but just cause he made a stupid mistake dose NOT take away his rights and means he has to be beat up by the kid and let the kid do it.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

How convenient for him that Trayvon Martin can't testify. His testimony doesn't match the facts in evidence.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Asenath said:


> How convenient for him that Trayvon Martin can't testify. His testimony doesn't match the facts in evidence.


But his girl can, and dose her testimony add up? If he was innocent and did nothing wrong why would she have to lie? (go down and read and you may see what I'm doing here)

They dont 100% match no, but that dont mean he is guilty, just like just cause she lied dont mean Martin started it

A lot of this can easily be exspalined by the fact that humans with almost anything exaggerate, anytime you tell how you caught a fish it got bigger and bigger, the guy is not trying to lie
An example he "reached for the gun" can easily become he "Grabbed the gun" its the same logic with witness, they can SEE the whole thing, not try to lie and still say things that are "over the top"

most of the "lies" are superficial, he knew of the law? cause he took a class? tell me do you remember everything form you college classes? how many other laws did he cover in that class and why should it be assumed he can recall this one clearly? can he recall all the others?
He may not have grabbed the gun and instead just motioned toward it? so a guy will NEVER EVER say "he grabbed" when the guy was only moving near it? ever? "He garbed at me" is said many times in court when the guy never touched the person 

i'm not saying discount them, by all means use them, but they don't prove anything, because most of these are simply speech mistakes that happen in day to day life, it happens all the time with the English language, even on here.

And before you say it, yes same for the other side.

some parts of his story dont match, but that dose not mean he is guilty at all, the parts that matter, who started it, and who was hurt, do add up, as well as eye witness, he can lie about evrey single thing on this case but those, and as long as those are true he walks all that needs to be true is Martin attacked first. He would be an idiot to do that, but its still true


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Skermac stays Skermacing.


Yep, I skermac all the time lol


For those of you that don't live in Florida I must point out something. A person does not have to be touched to think his life is in danger. For example, if a person breaks into your home you have the right to shoot and kill even if the burglar is unarmed. That's why they passed the self defense law. 

GZ is saying he felt his life was in danger. Even if he had no injuries he could still say that but he would have prove it, which he is trying to do. It does not matter who started it. 

But I saw an article that said that law might not apply to him because he was not at home or something. I forget and will have to look it up again.

Florida Statutes CHAPTER 776 JUSTIFIABLE USE OF FORCE

776.012 Use of force in defense of person.—A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other’s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:

(1) *He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony*; or

(2) Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.

Florida stand your ground law:

In Florida, the law has resulted in self-defense claims tripling. The law's critics argue that Florida's law makes it very difficult to prosecute cases against people who shoot others and then claim self-defense. The shooter can argue that they felt threatened, and in most cases, the only witness who could have argued otherwise is the victim who was shot and killed.


Also found this:

In all states, however, if the unarmed attack is of such ferocity that it nevertheless raises a reasonable fear of death or grave bodily harm, the use of deadly force in self defense would be justified.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Nattie7 said:


> Contact shot on Trayvon so why did zimmerman say he was unsure whether he had got him until5il Martin said "you got me"
> 
> Another damn lie exposed


Yeah, that "You got me" shit sound like it came out of a lame movie.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> Contact shot on Trayvon so why did zimmerman say he was unsure whether he had got him until5il Martin said "you got me"
> 
> Another damn lie exposed


Because he pointed and aimed and did not know where the gun was when he shot?
you never heard of that? the fihgt was going on, he was disorinated, he pulled the gun and shot, Martin could of moved foward during that time, or Z could of not even know where the gun was when he shot if it was chaotic enough

Maybe cause he panicked and was worried, ever had a time when your "Waiting for something" and its like "its not working"
I.E when someone slams your phone and your try to turn it on, your all but convinced they broke it so saying "it should of turned on by now freaking out
Say your waitng for a light to turn green, its been the same amount as any other time but your convinced its been longer, so to him he shot, felt like a long time, so he thought "did I miss?"

its not a lie, or at least there are other reaons of how he could not know he got the kid, but nice try anyways


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Skermac said:


> Yep, I skermac all the time lol
> 
> 
> For those of you that don't live in Florida I must point out something. A person does not have to be touched to think his life is in danger. For example, if a person breaks into your home you have the right to shoot and kill even if the burglar is unarmed. That's why they passed the self defense law.
> ...



*Correct. 

I'm not liking the prosecutions case and it's about to close. I don't think they have proven beyond a reasonable doubt that this was murder. *


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Whats worse is Martins DNA was not found on the gun, but neither was Z's. and we KNOW Z shot it, so for Martins side they need a miracle, the articals say they are closing on Wednesday... if they mean today this is open and shut, f they meant next week then we will see.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They mean today, Rayfu. *


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

:lmao at the wanna be CSI's in here (Nattie7 and mattyb2266). Go watch some more TV and play Horatio Cane somewhere else. 









DEAL WITH IT.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *They mean today, Rayfu. *


I was 99.9% sure of that but part of me keeps thinking "They CANT be done yet, musty be more" I mean, I knew going in they had "nothing" but still this was... just wow.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> :lmao at the wanna be CSI's in here (Nattie7 and mattyb2266). Go watch some more TV and play Horatio Cane somewhere else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lmao at you still ruining threads and making useless posts insulting people.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mattyb2266 said:


> :lmao at you still ruining threads and making useless posts insulting people.


That's what he does. :henry1


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> That's what he does. :henry1


I don't know, maybe I was wrong about him, I mean, he contributed SOOOO much to the discussion in this thread with his last post.:curry2

Lol, nah, your right. I'm starting to see how he works now.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Cant wait till see these two reactions when its not guity, wheres the this going to be good Gif when you need it?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

As a woman, I find it disturbing that some men in this thread think that it is okay to follow people at night without identifying themselves or stating their business.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> As a woman, I find it disturbing that some men in this thread think that it is okay to follow people at night without identifying themselves or stating their business.


Is it okay? no, but that dont mean that Martin can attack
and he stooped following once they told him not to and only followed to tell the cops where he was going.


did Z mess up? yes but not in a way he cant defend him self once he gets attacked understand?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Asenath said:


> Zimmerman had no right to follow, question, or detain Trayvon Martin. And no grounds upon which to bother him. If Trayvon Martin acted rashly to protect himself against an armed idiot with no legal standing, it certainly doesn't justify his murderer.


That's the thing, there's no law saying you can't follow someone you believe is acting suspiciously in your neighborhood but the law does allow you to defend yourself if you're being assaulted.



Asenath said:


> How convenient for him that Trayvon Martin can't testify. His testimony doesn't match the facts in evidence.


Sure it does. They have never proved that he didn't fire in self defense. That's why they didn't arrest him until liberal and minority groups threw a fit.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Is it okay? no, but that dont mean that Martin can attack
> and he stooped following once they told him not to and only followed to tell the cops where he was going.


I have every right to attack someone who is perceived as a threat to me. Especially, after you make no attempt to assuage my fears by stating who you are and your purpose.

Either you end up in cuffs or I slit your throat. I can't give strange men the benefit of the doubt because it can be costly. I don't have time to be kidnapped, raped, and/or murdered. Sorry.



Rayfu said:


> did Z mess up? yes but not in a way he cant defend him self once he gets attacked understand?


Well, isn't that what your fists are for? Oh but wait, this guy is only used to hitting women and stationary punching bags, though. :grande


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> I have every right to attack someone who is perceived as a threat to me. Especially, after you make no attempt to assuage my fears by stating who you are and your purpose.
> 
> Either you end up in cuffs or I slit your throat. I can't give strange men the benefit of the doubt because it can be costly. I don't have time to be kidnapped, raped, and/or murdered. Sorry.


No, no you dont, you would go to jail, keep thinking that how ever.




> Well, isn't that what your fists are for? Oh but wait, this guy is only used to hitting women and stationary punching bags, though. :grande


Floida laws do not require you to use non lethal force to defne your self before hand, he could shoot him and be in the right just as much as had he punched the kid

Had he "punched" he may of been dead right now instead, the injurys where not bad, that dont mean the next one would not of killed him


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> *No, no you dont, you would go to jail, keep thinking that how ever.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would rather be in jail than face down in a ditch dead.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I would rather be in jail than face down in a ditch dead.


But you cant act on it just cause a guy "following you" is following you, its are to easy to think someone is following you whne they are not, and if they are there are far to many reasons besides hurting you they could be


Had Martin not hit him, he may be alive now, in fact you hitting him would most likely be the ONLY reason your dead now, so trying to stop something will make it happen


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> *But you cant act on it just cause a guy "following you" is following you, its are to easy to think someone is following you whne they are not, and if they are there are far to many reasons besides hurting you they could be
> *
> 
> Had Martin not hit him, he may be alive now, in fact you hitting him would most likely be the ONLY reason your dead now, so trying to stop something will make it happen


Well, that is why any man with common sense would identify himself or state his business with me, when I call out and ask him to.

If you are keeping your identity hidden and your business with that person unknown, it means you are up to no good.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Well, that is why any man with common sense would identify himself or state his business with me, when I call out and ask him to.
> 
> If you are keeping your identity hidden and your business with that person unknown, it means you are up to no good.


Seriously don't waste time arguing with him. He'll go in circles for hours.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Well, that is why any man with common sense would identify himself or state his business with me, when I call out and ask him to.
> 
> If you are keeping your identity hidden and your business with that person unknown, it means you are up to no good.


Cept no proof that Martin did ask, Z's story says he never asked, we dont know for sure but what makes it impossible the kid never asked and racialy said this guy was going to hurt him and hit first?

your willing to use what ifs for your side, why not the others?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Seriously don't waste time arguing with him. He'll go in circles for hours.


I am a woman. I can go for days, weeks, years, or even an entire lifetime arguing this. He won't win. 

Rayfu will tap soon enough.

:angel


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Let me ask you this then
#1 what proof do you have that Martin ever asked him what he was doing there?
#2 what proof do you have that Z was NOT blind sided by Martin?
What proof do you have that Martin did not racial profile Z and attack him for it?

my turn at these
#1 I have no proof he did, but the girls acount dose not rule out Martin hitting first and not giving Z the chance to awnser
#2 again see above
#3 he used a racial slur, and was instently sayign how "bad" this guy was, and the girl says he was calling him a "pervert" either way, Martin judge Zimmerman in a flash and decide early on "this uy is bad" with out much reason


----------



## tgmiveld (Nov 9, 2012)

rayfu agan kicking arse


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Let me ask you this then
> #1 what proof do you have that Martin ever asked him what he was doing there?
> #2 what proof do you have that Z was NOT blind sided by Martin?
> What proof do you have that Martin did not racial profile Z and attack him for it?


1. What proof do you have that he didn't ask? Even if Trayvon didn't ask, as the adult and neighborhood watchman Zimmerman should've stated his business with Trayvon, as soon as he thought that the boy was suspicious. That is what any competent neighborhood watchman does. He didn't even have to get out of his car to do it.

2. How are you blindsided by someone you are following? Just because you lost them, it doesn't mean that they aren't still in the area and a potential threat to you. Why would you lower your guard and get blindsided, anyways? Especially, if Trayvon was as suspicious as Zimmerman claimed him to be.

3. Let's see. So now, Trayvon is the one in his car following Zimmerman, while reporting to the police that some "cracker" is walking suspiciously? Because those "crackers" always get away, right?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I am a woman. I can go for days, weeks, years, or even an entire lifetime arguing this. He won't win.
> 
> Rayfu will tap soon enough.
> 
> :angel


And just like most women, the fact that you're completely wrong is no deterrent.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> And just like most women, the fact that you're completely wrong is no deterrent.


That is your opinion.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> 1. What proof do you have that he didn't ask? Even if Trayvon didn't ask, as the adult and neighborhood watchman Zimmerman should've stated his business with Trayvon, as soon as he thought that the boy was suspicious. That is what any competent neighborhood watchman does. He didn't even have to get out of his car to do it.
> 
> you dont ask the suspect what they are doing, other wise the guy gets away and it solves nothing
> 
> ...


#1 Not in this case, had the kid been the burglar that Z thought he was, staing his businesses would do nothing and the buglar would get away again
Tell me what good would it do? nothing. and even then you still have not proven that Martin did not attack unprovoked 

#2 Z claims he stooped following when they asked and only went forward to see what street they where on http://www.wagist.com/2012/dan-linehan/evidence-that-trayvon-martin-doubled-back this should helop
Why would he? cause he is a wannabe? cause he thought the kid was long gone? or maybe he lost track of the kid (as the call shows) for a while, had no idea where the kid was, and after a bit let his gaurd down, it happens even to trained pepole.

#3 Nope, the Audio experts have ruled that Z did NOT say ANY racial slur there, they belive he said punk, referring to robbers
it was punks, hardily racial, and fitting seeing as how they had been getting away for the last six months, and Z even says Martin was looking at houses, in a hoddie, at night in the rain, cops them self have stoped people for less


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> #1 Not in this case, had the kid been the burglar that Z thought he was, staing his businesses would do nothing and the buglar would get away again
> Tell me what good would it do? nothing. and even then you still have not proven that Martin did not attack unprovoked
> 
> #2 Z claims he stooped following when they asked and only went forward to see what street they where on http://www.wagist.com/2012/dan-linehan/evidence-that-trayvon-martin-doubled-back this should helop
> ...


1. If Trayvon was guilty of something and ran off, then his suspicions would've been justified. Call the police and let them handle it. He saw the kids face, so he'd be able to tell the police what he looked like. The police would take it from there. Trayvon would still be alive. 

To me, that does a lot of good. You don't lose a life in that scenario and Zimmerman isn't on trial. Win, win.

2. He unnecessarily puts him self in situations that are not his to handle. He should've given them the club house address and stayed there. Then he could've given the police a description of Trayvon and let them handle it. He doesn't get beat up and Trayvon is still alive. Win, win.

3. Oh, and what color were all of these "punks" that Zimmerman was referring to? No one else is suspicious to him, except young black people. Now if he reported people of different colors and ethnicity, then he would have leeway in this regard. But he calls frequently about black people. You can take "Z's" word but I don't trust someone who is on trial for murder. 

How do we know if Trayvon was looking into houses or not? In order to discredit Trayvon, Zimmerman has to make people think his suspicions are valid. If he told the police and jury that Trayvon was just walking down the street, then he would look like a paranoid, guilty person. 

What we do know is that Trayvon was just at the store, where he "paid" for his purchase. The clerk there didn't think that he was suspicious.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> 1. If Trayvon was guilty of something and ran off, then his suspicions would've been justified. Call the police and let them handle it. He saw the kids face, so he'd be able to tell the police what he looked like. The police would take it from there. Trayvon would still be alive.
> 
> To me, that does a lot of good. You don't lose a life in that scenario and Zimmerman isn't on trial. Win, win.
> 
> ...


#1 except your forgetting that Z never saw his face, the kid had a hod die on it was dark and raining, he was not even sure the kid was black. Where dose he say he saw the kids face?
As well as, they had a description of the burglars, it was the same as Martin, wearing a hoidde, looks to be black, they STILL had not cuahgt them in over half a year, so no not win win 

#2As said he did NOT see the kids face. way to inrgore the numbers that shows Martin had no reason not to be safe at home by the time the cal ended.

#3 did you see the call where he called cause one of them was by him self walking down a busy road? and you dont trust someone who is on muder? so you alredy admit your biased? good to know but fyi its incoent in till proven guilty not the other way around 
How do we know Martin was looking at houses? cause he says it IN the call, before he had any reason to lie, unless you think he planed this whole thing out?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Rayfu said:


> Let me ask you this then
> #1 what proof do you have that Martin ever asked him what he was doing there?
> #2 what proof do you have that Z was NOT blind sided by Martin?
> What proof do you have that Martin did not racial profile Z and attack him for it?
> ...


1&2: The only thing coming clear right now is Zimmerman's story is inconsistent. Everything he describes is either exaggerated or not supported by physical evidence. Rachel Jeantel's story is pretty consistent in terms of what was happening up until the fight, covering up racial slurs doesn't alter the parts that stayed consistent. The story doesn't say he hid in the bushes right before, if anything it was showing he was still trying to get away or being passive by asking why are you following me. Would think he would have told her he was hiding and getting ready to jump a guy not abruptly drop the phone and hear a fight, that points towards Zimmerman still going forward and him not prepared to jump him, why disable yourself by holding the phone still if it was planned. More than one witness has said there was an argument, people yelling back and forth that doesn't support anyone getting jumped. 

Martin's blood/DNA was on Zimmerman's cuffs and chest, Martin had none of Zimmerman's blood/DNA on his hands or gun, the key parts of the fight where Zimmerman said he was smothered, Martin got no saliva or any of that nose blood? Zimmerman even admits to handling Martin's arms, why no DNA traces after a life or death fight. The gunshot was up against the fabric of the clothes, yet he thinks he could have missed. He denied knowing about the Stand Your Ground law that he went to school for, the trend again is Zimmerman not telling the truth. 

The racial profiling shouldn't matter on either side, they both viewed each other with bad intentions (Zimmerman doesn't have to be shown to hate blacks but he does seem to hate potential criminals, while Martin didn't like a creepy guy following him), they argued and fought depending on the witnesses anywhere from 1 minute to 15secs, at that point any profiling wouldn't matter and what happened during the fight would determine if their life might have been in danger.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> #1 except your forgetting that Z never saw his face, the kid had a hod die on it was dark and raining, he was not even sure the kid was black. Where dose he say he saw the kids face?
> As well as, they had a description of the burglars, it was the same as Martin, wearing a hoidde, looks to be black, they STILL had not cuahgt them in over half a year, so no not win win
> 
> #2As said he did NOT see the kids face. way to inrgore the numbers that shows Martin had no reason not to be safe at home by the time the cal ended.
> ...




Yes. He was so desperate to catch someone in the act, that he would make up any excuse to do so. When you ignore obvious protocol, it begs the question of what you are really up to?

He probably thought the police would praise him and that he would be accepted into the police force. He was denied by them initially. What better way to prove the police wrong than to catch a "criminal" in the act? It is obvious that he has delusions of grandeur.

Trayvon fit the profile. All he had to do was add suggestive language to support his claims. The stereotype that young black men have, would do the rest. He leaves his car with the gun so that he can kill Trayvon. He is knowledgeable about the self-defense law because he took a course where the professor discussed it at length because it was popular.

It wasn't enough for him to be the neighborhood watchman, he had to be a cop. He mimics their speech and uses insider terms when he initially speaks to the female detective. He was hoping to be praised for knowing the lingo.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yes. He was so desperate to catch someone in the act, that he would make up any excuse to do so. When you ignore obvious protocol, it begs the question of what you are really up to?
> 
> ...


so in other words your basing everything on your psychological profile of him? huh, good luck with that, thing is, you cant prove that what he said was false, so its a moot point

I dont have to prove anything, cause by law he is inceont in till proven guilty, its up to the other side to prove other wise, and your doing a bang up job I must say


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> so in other words your basing everything on your psychological profile of him? huh, good luck with that, thing is, you cant prove that what he said was false, so its a moot point


He hasn't proven that what he said was true either. In fact, it is known that he has lied on a couple of things.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yes. He was so desperate to catch someone in the act, that he would make up any excuse to do so. When you ignore obvious protocol, it begs the question of what you are really up to?
> 
> ...


And you believe all of this based on what? You know you can't just come up with theories based on nothing but speculation and try to claim it's fact right?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> And you believe all of this based on what? You know you can't just come up with theories based on nothing but speculation and try to claim it's fact right?


Based on general information of the guy, his look (the eyes), his mannerisms, and his own statements in the video. They don't add up.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> He hasn't proven that what he said was true either. In fact, it is known that he has lied on a couple of things.


But he is incoent in till proven guilty, he dont have to prove a dman thing, he alredy is inceont, they have to prove he was wrong, he dont have to prove he is right,t hats how our system works, he dont have to prove it, he could have never of talked and had they not provben he was wrong, he would of walked




> Based on general information of the guy, his look (the eyes), his mannerisms, and his own statements in the video. They don't add up.


3 of the four are useless and prove nothing, the other is subjective, and still leads doubt, which means he walks

they have to prove beyond a reasonable doubt, and they have not


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Based on general information of the guy, his look (the eyes), his mannerisms, and his own statements in the video. They don't add up.


You can't convict murder because you don't like the look in his eyes.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> But he is incoent in till proven guilty, he dont have to prove a dman thing, he alredy is inceont, they have to prove he was wrong, he dont have to prove he is right,t hats how our system works, he dont have to prove it, he could have never of talked and had they not provben he was wrong, he would of walked
> 
> 
> 
> 3 of the four are useless and prove nothing, the other is subjective, and still leads doubt, which means he walks


So, are you going to deny that he was exposed as a liar today? He said he didn't know about the self defense law but the professor who taught the course told the court that it was discussed on more than one occasion, in class. It was a popular subject. Plus, he got an A in the class, which means he was paying attention.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> I don't know, maybe I was wrong about him, I mean, he contributed SOOOO much to the discussion in this thread with his last post.:curry2
> 
> Lol, nah, your right. I'm starting to see how he works now.


I don't have to contribute anything. You're getting shit on by Rayfu. I could contribute if I wanted, but this is a topic of emotions and people such as yourself tend to blindly ignore the facts in favor of your willing ignorance.

Again, you got shit on by Rayfu. 

:lol


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> I don't have to contribute anything. You're getting shit on by Rayfu.
> 
> Rayfu.
> 
> :lol


You shouldn't be shitting on Rayfu, he's still a better poster than you.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> So, are you going to deny that he was exposed as a liar today? He said he didn't know about the self defense law but the professor who taught the course told the court that it was discussed on more than one occasion, in class. It was a popular subject. Plus, he got an A in the class, which means he was paying attention.


Tell me did you go to college? give me a list of your transcripts let me see if you can awnser everything you covered in each of those classes now

plenty of pepole "pass" with out knowing the thing, thats one of the biggest problems in the US, and even if it was true, I've been told plenty of things I "know" but at a hard point forget
I.e I've been told who won the royal rumbles, I was quite good on it, put me on the spot? whoops

Just cause he got an A dose not mean he will always remember it 

Did he lie in some places? I think lying is a bit much, its more like the eye wintes affect, five guys see the same thing, they are tell it a whole nother way none of them are lyiing


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> You shouldn't be shitting on Rayfu, he's still a better poster than you.


:lmao

Says: you.

And that says a lot more about you than it does me. Don't get mad because you got blatantly shit on with logic in the other thread. A fucking Super Mod who barely posts even pretty much called you an idiot.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> :lmao
> 
> Says: you.
> 
> And that says a lot more about you than it does me.


I'm done with you, when you can positively contribute to a conversation without acting an obnoxious tool, let me know. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> Tell me did you go to college? give me a list of your transcripts let me see if you can awnser everything you covered in each of those classes now
> 
> plenty of pepole "pass" with out knowing the thing, thats one of the biggest problems in the US, and even if it was true, I've been told plenty of things I "know" but at a hard point forget
> I.e I've been told who won the royal rumbles, I was quite good on it, put me on the spot? whoops
> ...


Oh, so he wouldn't remember a thing that pertains to the field of study that he was trying to enter into? In addition to the fact that he was the neighborhood watchman, bought a gun, and was complaining of burglaries and suspicious people. So, you don't think that a person who owns a gun, is the neighborhood watchman, and is trying to get on the police force has idea of how the self defense laws work in his own state? Odd.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> I won't hold my breath though.


You should. I can think of many instances where you should hold your breath until you pass out, being face down in the middle of an ocean one of them.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Oh, so he wouldn't remember a thing that pertains to the field of study that he was trying to enter into? In addition to the fact that he was the neighborhood watchman, bought a gun, and was complaining of burglaries and suspicious people. So, you don't think that a person who owns a gun, is the neighborhood watchman, and is trying to get on the police force has idea of how the self defense laws work in his own state? Odd.


I can show you 50 threads in the last three months that show COPS who did NOT know the laws, let aloena watch guy I know plenty of docotrs that ask nurses about what meds do what, and even then, he has said he has a bad memory, dose he? maybe maybe not, but it could easily be why.

even then look on here, so man gun ho guys who "know" the laws and are wrong, just cause you like to be prepared dose not mean you are
many here think cause Z followed him martin could beat him up, they to have studied laws.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

One thing for sure is GZ is innocent until the prosecutor proves his guilt. So if he is really guilty the prosecutor needs to start proving it.

Casey Anthony was guilty everyone thought, but the jury said they had to find her not guilty because the prosecutor did not prove her guilt.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> I can show you 50 threads in the last three months that show COPS who did NOT know the laws, let aloena watch guy I know plenty of docotrs that ask nurses about what meds do what, and even then, he has said he has a bad memory, dose he? maybe maybe not, but it could easily be why.



I just find it sad that everyone else in this trial is being held to a higher standard, yet the man on trial for murder has people constantly giving him built in excuses. Zimmerman's word is gospel to some people, even though he has the biggest reason to lie out of all of them.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> Prosecution and SPD are covering themselves, like I alluded to earlier, they're trying to minimise a lawsuit from the martin's over their son's death.
> It will all come down to the DNA now be it on the gun and/or GZ.
> The prosecution were weak on highlighting why GZ told a friend who went on to write a book, that Martin had GRABBED the gun, but didn't tell police of the GRABBED gun.
> 
> ...



Nattie & kobra (Y)

I noticed that too. And they might take note of what the lead investigator said when he was asked if he thought Zimmerman was innocent and he said yes. That's another point for the defense. The thing is, if Zimmerman's story is true then the most important thing is going to be the cry for help 911 tape, which the prosecution will take full advantage of. Because if Travyon was smashing George Zimmerman's head against the sidewalk multiple times then why would he be crying for help? It wouldn't make sense, and the bullet killed him instantly. 

Today we got to hear from George Zimmerman's former teacher(who kinda helped out both sides), DNA & firearms experts. The gun expert testified that when the gun was fired, it was touching Travyon's sweater which helps out Zimmerman's story of self-defense. The DNA expert testified that they couldn't find Travyon's DNA on the gun, which points out another lie from George Zimmerman, claiming Travyon grabbed the gun. His story is inconsistent. His former teacher made it clear Zimmerman was taught about using lethal force in self-defense which helps out the prosecution's argument and the defense.

The prosecution needs to get Travyon's family up there and claim that was his voice if they want to have any chance of convincing the jurors. Really interesting.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I just find it sad that everyone else in this trial is being held to a higher standard, yet the man on trial for murder has people constantly giving him built in excuses. Zimmerman's word is gospel to some people, even though he has the biggest reason to lie out of all of them.


Thats how the system works, had Marin been the suspect it would be the same way
in till we prove other wise he is not guity.

no one else has that luxury right now, they have to prove his guilt, and just what ever they say has to be proven, his dose not


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mattyb2266 said:


> I'm done with you, when you can positively contribute to a conversation without acting an obnoxious tool, let me know. I won't hold my breath though.


That's too much work for him. I wouldn't expect much from him.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> That's too much work for him. I wouldn't expect much from him.


Last few pages= irrelevance, little digs about CIS, oh please what has that poster contributed to this 30 plus thread?

He can take his belligerence and stay out of the thread, no wonder Matty is done with his ass

Another poster keeps my name in their mouth, even after it was established we were flogging a dead horse, we both have differing opinions, and nothing will change that.
Doesn't make an attempt at any of the points raise but still persists with the lies of GZ that TM beat him up :lol

Then we have the troll who not surprisingly being backed up by the CIS guy, two peas in a pod huh?

Highly amusing, that this trial is live, and yet the ones who are so hell bent on supporting GZ have no interest in actually following the case. They will cling to half truths or just damn right lies to justify why GZ is innocent.

I have NO idea why GZ wasn’t charged with Manslaughter that would be more likely to stick.

Anyway for anyone that actually WATCHES the trial, come on, I’m from London and found a live stream working link, the DNA, professor and gun analysts were good witnesses.

Dr rao already refuted the slamming and 25-30 times, another lie
It was to quote ‘very insignificant’ injuries.

So gun analyst says that it was a contact shot, as TM fabric found on it, so how could George Zimmerman not know he shot him? Lie exposed
Also after that shot, the blood would have been pouring DOWNWARDS, the sweatshirt showed the blood in a downward motion, so how did GZ clothing have no blood on him that matched TM?

Also how come TM’s sweatshirt beneath the hoodie had GZ blood dripped over it? When did blood drip UPWARDS? 

Also if GZ was lying on the floor, why was blood matching TM found on his back? Also TM’s blood was found on GZ right arm underneath, his cuffs as it was said in court? Gorgone even showed the juror where it was, this is why people NEED to watch it if they insist on commenting on the case and evidence.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2013/07/03/george-zimmerman-trayvon-martin-trial/2485825/
http://wqad.com/2013/07/03/no-dna-from-trayvon-martin-on-george-zimmermans-gun-analyst-testifies/

Right so when the defence cross examined, they said some DNA can be gone due to elements, SPD are idiots as well, bagged up the clothing when damn etc.

Now the DNA found on gun, holster, waistband, only DNA from GZ found, Gorgone EXCLUDED TM to quote him ‘no way his data could have matched what he was presented’.

But George said he had ‘grabbed the gun’ and that he fought of his ‘grip’.

No DNA foreign to TM found underneath his finger nails, only thing found was TM’s own blood, so this slamming of 25-30 times left no dna trace? :lol

It’s funny that all the DNA to prove GZ’s testimony must have been washed away, but everything to show TM’s innocence stayed? But anyone familiar with law would tell you the defence will ham home that point when they’re fucked, hoping the jurrors are all like some of the contributors on this thread, beliving GZ’s statements :lol

When Zimmerman laughed about the ‘wait until you’re half dead’ it made my stomach turn, I really get sinister creepy vibes from him.
Also Gorgone mentioned semen on the GZ jacket, so maybe that tells us why GZ was out at night lol I kid I kid, or not!

And anyone catch gun analyst Aimee’s testimony about the gun? Very interesting 

Did you listen to her saying the way George carried his gun how LAW ENFORCEMENT carry their gun like that. So why if GZ only got out of the car for a street name (Chris Serino already said where GZ car was parked street name was visible) why was his gun loaded? Did you all clock when police were talking to him, he didn’t use civilian terms to describe what went on? His legal knowledge comes into play again?

He didn’t know stand your ground, he even told FOX news, but his professor said he taught him it, and he ended up with an A.

Also judge was a boss lady, refused for the court to rest on Friday too, so in response the defence made sure the state could not rest by close of yesterday. Sabrina (TM mother) was not in court after the 15 min recess from Gorgone’s initial testimony, so we all assumed she was up next. 

Anyway no court for 4th July obviously, so back on Friday.

Prosecution are useless any good coming out of this for TM is no thanks to them.

but credit to Gorgone, he was such a good witness, the way he spoke to the jurors about his work, fact finding, data matches, even a dumbass like myself could understand it.

I still fear GZ will walk, it should have been a manslaughter charge, and even Casy Anthony who every man woman and dog knew was guilty, walked!
Come on her dad even thought she killed her kid!
Miami what a swamp!


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> Last few pages= irrelevance, little digs about CIS, oh please what has that poster contributed to this 30 plus thread?
> 
> He can take his belligerence and stay out of the thread, no wonder Matty is done with his ass
> 
> ...


How does anything you mentioned prove murder? The prosecution's whole case is trying to discredt Zimmerman, but I've yet to see any evidence of murder.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> Dr rao already refuted the slamming and 25-30 times, another lie
> It was to quote ‘very insignificant’ injuries.


But she also says that there could of been more dmange easily, that cant be seen form a pitucre.
whats more is the law says he only NEEDS to FEEL like it was bad, he dont have to wait till it is.



> So gun analyst says that it was a contact shot, as TM fabric found on it, so how could George Zimmerman not know he shot him? Lie exposed


Cause it all happen so fast and he had no clue the gun was touching the kid when he shot? the kid could of easily have been "moving foward" whent he shot here

when your fighting over a gun, a lot of times you have no idea where it fired.

also they could not match some of the DNA on the holster, it could easily be marin grabbed that Z, not in a position to see clrary thought he garbed the gun (if he ever said that)



> Also after that shot, the blood would have been pouring DOWNWARDS, the sweatshirt showed the blood in a downward motion, so how did GZ clothing have no blood on him that matched TM?


Notice that your side did not rbing this up? there is a reason for this, it dont work the way you think it dose.
Gun shot wounds work differently then you think, blood dont "flow freely"


> Entry and exit wounds are often small.
> - Bullets rarely transect or sever major arteries and blood vessels
> - Surrounding tissue acts as a barrier to blood loss
> - As blood pressure falls, bleeding slows.


gun shot wounds dont bleed that much, so no, it would not be "pouring"



> Also how come TM’s sweatshirt beneath the hoodie had GZ blood dripped over it? When did blood drip UPWARDS?


The punch to the nose could of easily "sent it flying"
or it could of been gotten after the shot when Z was near the kid doing what ever he did next




> Also if GZ was lying on the floor, why was blood matching TM found on his back? Also TM’s blood was found on GZ right arm underneath, his cuffs as it was said in court? Gorgone even showed the juror where it was, this is why people NEED to watch it if they insist on commenting on the case and evidence.


Cept we have, the thing is, they are NOT making the claims you are, they proved the evdeince yes, but NONE of them are saying that Z was really on top, ever stop to think why? maybe cause they, and evrey one but you, knows that what your "saying" is misguided?

your own side is not even saying what you are.

But to fight back again, he claims he "fixed" the kid after words, one such thing, another is again the kid feel forward, he had to get the kid off, then who knows







> Now the DNA found on gun, holster, waistband, only DNA from GZ found, Gorgone EXCLUDED TM to quote him ‘no way his data could have matched what he was presented’.


Wrong, he said he could not identfie one on the holster and could NOT count out Martin on that one 



> But George said he had ‘grabbed the gun’ and that he fought of his ‘grip’.


Correction, Z's friend says George said.



> No DNA foreign to TM found underneath his finger nails, only thing found was TM’s own blood, so this slamming of 25-30 times left no dna trace? :lol


why would there be dna in his fingers? you can easily slams someones head with out using your nails, one such way is with pals another is to grab by the shirt and slam them.






> Did you listen to her saying the way George carried his gun how LAW ENFORCEMENT carry their gun like that. So why if GZ only got out of the car for a street name (Chris Serino already said where GZ car was parked street name was visible) why was his gun loaded? Did you all clock when police were talking to him, he didn’t use civilian terms to describe what went on? His legal knowledge comes into play again?


#1 same reason he carries the gun like cops, they to always have their guns loaded just so would he.
#2 fail to see knowing the jargon means you know the rules at all.



> He didn’t know stand your ground, he even told FOX news, but his professor said he taught him it, and he ended up with an A.


Let me see your report's form college, how many of your A classes can you get everything you covered right?
Z him self has said he has bad memory, I fail to see that just cause you get an A means you KNOW the subject years later, let alone under pressure like he was.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Repeating my post since the back and forth is mostly about subjective not objective information.

The only thing coming clear right now is Zimmerman's story is inconsistent. Everything he describes is either exaggerated or not supported by physical evidence. Rachel Jeantel's story is pretty consistent in terms of what was happening up until the fight, covering up racial slurs doesn't alter the parts that stayed consistent. The story doesn't say he hid in the bushes right before, if anything it was showing he was still trying to get away or being passive by asking why are you following me. Would think he would have told her he was hiding and getting ready to jump a guy not abruptly drop the phone and hear a fight, that points towards Zimmerman still going forward and him not prepared to jump him, why disable yourself by holding the phone still if it was planned. More than one witness has said there was an argument, people yelling back and forth that doesn't support anyone getting jumped.

Martin's blood/DNA was on Zimmerman's cuffs and chest, Martin had none of Zimmerman's blood/DNA on his hands or gun, the key parts of the fight where Zimmerman said he was smothered, Martin got no saliva or any of that nose blood? Zimmerman even admits to handling Martin's arms, why no DNA traces after a life or death fight. The gunshot was up against the fabric of the clothes, yet he thinks he could have missed. He denied knowing about the Stand Your Ground law that he went to school for, the trend again is Zimmerman not telling the truth.

The racial profiling shouldn't matter on either side, they both viewed each other with bad intentions (Zimmerman doesn't have to be shown to hate blacks but he does seem to hate potential criminals, while Martin didn't like a creepy guy following him), they argued and fought depending on the witnesses anywhere from 1 minute to 15secs, at that point any profiling wouldn't matter and what happened during the fight would determine if their life might have been in danger.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

KingJohn said:


> How does anything you mentioned prove murder? The prosecution's whole case is trying to discredt Zimmerman, but I've yet to see any evidence of murder.


*That's what matters in the end. From what I've seen the prosecution has failed miserably. *


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh sweet Jesus! The Doctor said those insignificant injuries could have occurred from more than one injury, but REFUTES slamming and that it occurred 25-30 times.
George Zimmerman, the lying mafucka that he is, refused to get his injuries documented, his own doctor when he needed to get medical clearance from work noted that he refused to get checked out, and when they talked about what happened and the ‘broken nose’, it was noted no deviated spectrum or bruised/swollen eyes which is atypical of a broken nose.
Why was he so adamant to refuse an official examination? I’ll tell you why, he is a fuckin liar and no amount of fuckery from a troll like you will convince me otherwise.
And it is clear that none of you GZ riders actually have watched the trial.


Oh my word it gets worse, you really believe that shit you typed? Come on son, up your game your lies are even more ludicrous and absurd than GZ.
FOH you ignorant little troll, GZ made a contact shot on TM, the fibres are proof of that, and his whole ‘you got me man’ is a LIE! An absolute damn lie!!!!
Just like when he pretended to be happy about the fight being on film, being a neighbourhood watch man he knew exactly where CCTV and filming was, he called bluffed and prosecution noted that to the jurors. Also interesting to note IF YOU FUCKING WATCHED THE LIVE STREAM how the jurors all reacted when the State P pointed it out.
DNA match gun, holster and waistband, let me tell you who was not found on it, actually taken an educated guess, oh the irony!

Damn Skippy you really aren’t even a good troll, the prosecution didn’t bring this up, because if you watched the TESTIMONY of GORGONE you will see that neither the prosecution or defence said anything about who was on top, as they were basically just showing who’s blood and DNA was where.
Talking about how it is collected, any doubts of cross examination etc etc
Also the coroner still needs to appear, and when defence starts their case that is WHERE THE CROSS EXAMINATION HAPPENS, that is where DA will contradict what the defence will claim. 
Guess what closing statement that is where it’s all puzzle piece by piece, attached and painted in black and white for the jurors.

LMFAO miss me with that bullshit PLEASE, the fucking sweatshirt showed the blood in a downward pouring, it went DOWN clear as fucking day, again if your ass wasn’t on here being a troll, you’d see.
Contact shot, blood, and not even small amounts, a lot of blood pouring and stained downwards, why you think the PROSECUTION noted how the blood went downwards?

LMFAO no credible explanation, give it up little kid.

OMG you’re so deluded it’s not even funny, first fucking up, ‘my side’ da fuq? This isn’t fucking football you troll, it’s a trial about a boy who was murdered.
Second go and watch Gorgone’s complete testimony, when you don’t watch it then don’t expect a reply when you’re talking fig fuck.
And if the kid fell forward, his blood would be all over GZ after he was shot, but TM wasn’t on top hence no blood.

George’s friend said that because he gave him an interview in order for the friend to publish the book which he gave authorisation for and knew of it. Just like the Fox interview is being used against him in the stand your ground law, where again he was a proven liar!

Seriously you’re an idiot, in a life threatening fight, no dna no saliva found on TM :lol
And a bad memory yet he got an A
Seriously you’re a joke, and it’s clear you’re trolling, don’t expect me to reply to such dumb fuckery again!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

On a serious note, why did Zimmerman have semen on his jacket?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

LovelyElle890 said:


> He hasn't proven that what he said was true either. In fact, it is known that he has lied on a couple of things.



Yep right now the Prosecution are setting the story of what was known, who's dna was on the gun, what the statements made etc, and shown thus far GZ is inconsistent to be polite and a liar if you're calling a spade a spade!



Mattyb2266 said:


> I'm done with you, when you can positively contribute to a conversation without acting an obnoxious tool, let me know. I won't hold my breath though.


They wont positively contribute, but they'll stay trolling.




Skermac said:


> One thing for sure is GZ is innocent until the prosecutor proves his guilt. So if he is really guilty the prosecutor needs to start proving it.
> 
> Casey Anthony was guilty everyone thought, but the jury said they had to find her not guilty because the prosecutor did not prove her guilt.


Yes you're right, it's up to the prosecutors, we can already see they are showing GZ's story to be bullshit, sorry 'inconsistent'.
Cross examination when defence puts forward their case is where and IF the state can prove it was murder. (not holding my breath)



messi said:


> Nattie & kobra (Y)
> 
> I noticed that too. And they might take note of what the lead investigator said when he was asked if he thought Zimmerman was innocent and he said yes. That's another point for the defense. The thing is, if Zimmerman's story is true then the most important thing is going to be the cry for help 911 tape, which the prosecution will take full advantage of. Because if Travyon was smashing George Zimmerman's head against the sidewalk multiple times then why would he be crying for help? It wouldn't make sense, and the bullet killed him instantly.
> 
> ...


Rest day today for 4th july, but corona and Sabrina still to come



kobra860 said:


> That's too much work for him. I wouldn't expect much from him.


PREACH, going to ignore the troll from now on


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> On a serious note, why did Zimmerman have semen on his jacket?


no on a serious note why did GZ and his wife Shelley speak in code when he was at the police station?

Why was 200k deposited in his paypal and they were withdrawing it under the 10k limit which triggers banks AML?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> ]Oh sweet Jesus! The Doctor said those insignificant injuries could have occurred from more than one injury, but REFUTES slamming and that it occurred 25-30 times.


Yep, and I'm sure its hard to keep count of how many times the guy was hitting you any time they do, I know I dont keep count.



> George Zimmerman, the lying mafucka that he is, refused to get his injuries documented, his own doctor when he needed to get medical clearance from work noted that he refused to get checked out, and when they talked about what happened and the ‘broken nose’, it was noted no deviated spectrum or bruised/swollen eyes which is atypical of a broken nose.


Hemay not of broke the nose, but that dont mean he did not hurt it.


> Why was he so adamant to refuse an official examination?


cause he just fucking killed someone? dont think I'd be in the mood to deal with it either, it was already late at night, he was wet form the rain, head throbing, dizzy, may not want to deal with mdeical bills, there are a billion reasons why


> I’ll tell you why, he is a fuckin liar and no amount of fuckery from a troll like you will convince me otherwise.


soy uo admit to jumping ot conclusions, good to know.






> FOH you ignorant little troll, GZ made a contact shot on TM, the fibres are proof of that, and his whole ‘you got me man’ is a LIE! An absolute damn lie!!!!


cant prove it, dose it sound like it? maybe but thw law is clear we have to prove it is, there is no way its "impossible" when you get shot you can STILL talk, and very few gun shots even to the heart are instant



> Just like when he pretended to be happy about the fight being on film, being a neighbourhood watch man he knew exactly where CCTV and filming was, he called bluffed and prosecution noted that to the jurors.


So what your saying is... he planed this whole thing form day one, knew what he was doing manged to figure out just where, when and how to kill the kid and what to say, except if thats the case he would be doing better but he is not, cause he did NOT do what your claiming 
ut.


> DNA match gun, holster and waistband, let me tell you who was not found on it, actually taken an educated guess, oh the irony!


You mean the part with the DNA that could not be identified? 


> Damn Skippy you really aren’t even a good troll, the prosecution didn’t bring this up, because if you watched the TESTIMONY of GORGONE you will see that neither the prosecution or defence said anything about who was on top, as they were basically just showing who’s blood and DNA was where.


Exactly, and if this "proved" who was on top why not bring it up? they would, it just dont prove who was on top. any other time it even HINTED at being untrue, they brought it up, the gun not having the DNA, the courses, etc, why not rbing up the biggest thing that could prove the case? cause its not theere, they know that it dont prove anything








> LMFAO miss me with that bullshit PLEASE, the fucking sweatshirt showed the blood in a downward pouring, it went DOWN clear as fucking day, again if your ass wasn’t on here being a troll, you’d see.


Good to see you cant read.



> Contact shot, blood, and not even small amounts, a lot of blood pouring and stained downwards, why you think the PROSECUTION noted how the blood went downwards?





> LMFAO no credible explanation, give it up little kid.


Yes there is, to a non biased person, you alredy admited, nothing we can say can tear youi form what you belive.



> OMG you’re so deluded it’s not even funny, first fucking up, ‘my side’ da fuq? This isn’t fucking football you troll, it’s a trial about a boy who was murdered.


 not proven.



> Second go and watch Gorgone’s complete testimony, when you don’t watch it then don’t expect a reply when you’re talking fig fuck.
> And if the kid fell forward, his blood would be all over GZ after he was shot, but TM wasn’t on top hence no blood.


Cept your side never even suggested this,c ause they know the lgoic is flawed.
if this was ture they would bring it up cause it would prove Z was liying 1000% they how ever know there are other explanations 



> George’s friend said that because he gave him an interview in order for the friend to publish the book which he gave authorisation for and knew of it.


Ever hear of telaphone? like it or not, what the freind says is no more crediable then Z's you just want it to be cause it supourts your case.




> Seriously you’re an idiot, in a life threatening fight, no dna no saliva found on TM :lol





> And a bad memory yet he got an A


Really? do you have any idea how many genius had bad memories ? A's do not require good memory 



> Seriously you’re a joke, and it’s clear you’re trolling, don’t expect me to reply to such dumb fuckery again!


So in other words you wont respond to the turth? good to know


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Every time I come into this thread, it feels like I am on a merry-go-round.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Tater said:


> Every time I come into this thread, it feels like I am on a merry-go-round.


Agreed


and even when we have all flogged a dead horse, they'll still appear. and then try turn it back around on 'wont reply bullshit' :lol

Edited as the troll is incompetent to understand instead of going around in circles when you say wont respond they come out with their bullshit like wont respond to truth bullshit


side note, you know who else lied under oath?
GZ's wife :lol


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> Agreed
> 
> 
> and even when we have all flogged a dead horse, they'll still appear. and *then try turn it back around on 'wont reply bullshit' :lol
> ...


so did martins Gril, dose that mean her whole styory is a lie and Martin was guity not martin? no, it works both ways

Kind of funny since you did that


> Seriously you’re a joke, and it’s clear you’re trolling, don’t expect me to reply to such dumb fuckery again!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Seriously don't waste time arguing with him. He'll go in circles for hours.


Much like how you ignore what people say because you think Zimmerman walked over to him shot him and walked away?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

LovelyElle890 said:


> I just find it sad that everyone else in this trial is being held to a higher standard, yet the man on trial for murder has people constantly giving him built in excuses. Zimmerman's word is gospel to some people, even though he has the biggest reason to lie out of all of them.


Its not that his word is gospel, its just that you have to take the facts and evidence in this case. You can't blindly ignore something because you don't like it. People acted as if this whole thing was a white man Zimmerman ran over to a poor black boy and shot him dead because he's black. That isn't true because Zimmerman's face was busted yet people IGNORE that fact. Seriously, people ignored that Zimmerman was attacked. Had he not fought back and Trayvon killed him would those people defending Trayvon be so vocal now? Probably, they'll say the white man media is painting a picture that Trayvon is a bad bad man or some more garbage like that. Fact of the matter is, people actually ignored that Trayvon used a racial slur, IGNORED it and claim Zimmerman used one when it was proved he did NOT yet Zimmerman is the racist? The problem with this case are the too many sensitive people that take an interest in it. Again, I'm not sympathizing or making excuses for Z but the guy was fighting for his life, something you can't deny. Maybe his memory is a tad "forgetful" but that sort of thing is normal in physiological and physical traumatic events, don't believe me look it up in any medical journal.Not saying he's "forgetting" on purpose or accidental but it does happen.No one is saying Zimmerman didn't shoot the kid like some people actually do believe but he clearly had to defend himself at one point. 

And no I'm not Mexican or a "white guy" because I know people are going to think that way. You can't ignore facts because you don't want to be called racist . If it was Zimmerman who was killed, would people be so up and arms over it? I some how doubt it


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Geeve said:


> 1&2: The only thing coming clear right now is Zimmerman's story is inconsistent. Everything he describes is either exaggerated or not supported by physical evidence. Rachel Jeantel's story is pretty consistent in terms of what was happening up until the fight, covering up racial slurs doesn't alter the parts that stayed consistent. The story doesn't say he hid in the bushes right before, if anything it was showing he was still trying to get away or being passive by asking why are you following me. Would think he would have told her he was hiding and getting ready to jump a guy not abruptly drop the phone and hear a fight, that points towards Zimmerman still going forward and him not prepared to jump him, why disable yourself by holding the phone still if it was planned. More than one witness has said there was an argument, people yelling back and forth that doesn't support anyone getting jumped.
> 
> Martin's blood/DNA was on Zimmerman's cuffs and chest, Martin had none of Zimmerman's blood/DNA on his hands or gun, the key parts of the fight where Zimmerman said he was smothered, Martin got no saliva or any of that nose blood? Zimmerman even admits to handling Martin's arms, why no DNA traces after a life or death fight. The gunshot was up against the fabric of the clothes, yet he thinks he could have missed. He denied knowing about the Stand Your Ground law that he went to school for, the trend again is Zimmerman not telling the truth.
> 
> The racial profiling shouldn't matter on either side, they both viewed each other with bad intentions (Zimmerman doesn't have to be shown to hate blacks but he does seem to hate potential criminals, while Martin didn't like a creepy guy following him), they argued and fought depending on the witnesses anywhere from 1 minute to 15secs, at that point any profiling wouldn't matter and what happened during the fight would determine if their life might have been in danger.


QUOTED you by mistake earlier but now quoting this as it is a very good and you articulated it beautifully.

I'm hoping when state finally rests their case after Sabrina has spoken we can get a prosecution who keeos hammering home the inconsistent testimony but they need to prove the second degree murder charge which will be hard.

he should have been on manslaughter charges


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*They can still find him guilty of manslaughter. The jury has that option.*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *They can still find him guilty of manslaughter. The jury has that option.*


I'm still not sure they will, if they actively where trying for it it be a lot better chance "out of sight out of mind"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Yeah I don't see them doing that either. If they think he was acting in self defense they can't get him on manslaughter either. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

So the consensus is he'll get off on self defense. This means he'll be charged with something. The consensus is always wrong on these big profile cases.

Plus the Illuminati doesn't want "imma riot" to occur.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Stinger Fan said:


> Its not that his word is gospel, its just that you have to take the facts and evidence in this case. You can't blindly ignore something because you don't like it. People acted as if this whole thing was a white man Zimmerman ran over to a poor black boy and shot him dead because he's black. That isn't true because Zimmerman's face was busted yet people IGNORE that fact. Seriously, people ignored that Zimmerman was attacked. Had he not fought back and Trayvon killed him would those people defending Trayvon be so vocal now? Probably, they'll say the white man media is painting a picture that Trayvon is a bad bad man or some more garbage like that. Fact of the matter is, people actually ignored that Trayvon used a racial slur, IGNORED it and claim Zimmerman used one when it was proved he did NOT yet Zimmerman is the racist? The problem with this case are the too many sensitive people that take an interest in it. Again, I'm not sympathizing or making excuses for Z but the guy was fighting for his life, something you can't deny. Maybe his memory is a tad "forgetful" but that sort of thing is normal in physiological and physical traumatic events, don't believe me look it up in any medical journal.Not saying he's "forgetting" on purpose or accidental but it does happen.No one is saying Zimmerman didn't shoot the kid like some people actually do believe but he clearly had to defend himself at one point.
> 
> And no I'm not Mexican or a "white guy" because I know people are going to think that way. You can't ignore facts because you don't want to be called racist . If it was Zimmerman who was killed, would people be so up and arms over it? I some how doubt it


If the roles were reversed and Zimmerman was black and Trayvon was white/mexican my stance wouldn't change. Zimmerman would still be incompetent and guilty as sin. The only difference is that he would've been arrested on the spot, had the roles been reversed, and you know it.

If Zimmerman were killed after making himself known to Trayvon, then Trayvon should be in jail. But he didn't. There were numerous times where Zimmerman could've nipped this whole thing in the bud. How hard is it to tell someone that you are from the neighborhood watch? How hard is it to ask a person if they lived around here? If he does this, then we aren't having this discussion right now. Not to mention all of the other opportunities he had to exit the situation safely.

And where did I call Rayfu or any other poster in this thread a racist? I think that it is very silly to assume that only black people are outraged over Trayvon's death. Maybe, just maybe, people don't like to see young people killed. 

I know that I don't like to see young people get their lives cut short, especially when there were numerous chances for the situation to be avoided.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Rayfu taking huge dumps on Nattie7, mattyb, and not surprisingly, kobra, who has been on a losing streak as of late. Rather hilarious to see Nattie post gigantic walls of text only to have Rayfu come along and respond with a few sentences and 500 less words. Take a bow, son. 

:clap


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

LovelyElle890 said:


> If the roles were reversed and Zimmerman was black and Trayvon was white/mexican my stance wouldn't change. Zimmerman would still be incompetent and guilty as sin. The only difference is that he would've been arrested on the spot, had the roles been reversed, and you know it.
> 
> If Zimmerman were killed after making himself known to Trayvon, then Trayvon should be in jail. But he didn't. There were numerous times where Zimmerman could've nipped this whole thing in the bud. How hard is it to tell someone that you are from the neighborhood watch? How hard is it to ask a person if they lived around here? If he does this, then we aren't having this discussion right now. Not to mention all of the other opportunities he had to exit the situation safely.
> 
> ...


Thing is, these posters who said 'you're only supporting this because you're black' are the ones with a petty mentality.
If the roles were reversed, and a white boy was profiled, shot dead, I would be just as angry.
Why should a white or Hispanic boy who is minding his own business, walking in the rain with his hoodie up be shot dead by a wife beating, cop battering, cousin molesting, paranoid gun wielding black person? 
I'd not be standing for that either!!!!!!!
Fucking wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm on the side of TM because I see it as a completely avoidable death.


All they can try and claim is, 'oh you're a minority, oh you're black', because they can't possibly understand that someone could be on the side of the state vs George Zimmerman because of injustice?

My boss is white and think's George Zimmerman is wrong, yet he'll be smeared as an emotional liberal :lol

They are so quick to bring out the labels.



MrMister said:


> So the consensus is he'll get off on self defense. This means he'll be charged with something. The consensus is always wrong on these big profile cases.
> 
> Plus the Illuminati doesn't want "imma riot" to occur.


Mr, Mod, Sir whatever lol I personally think there isn't enough thus far for the prosecution to prove he is guilty beyond reasonable doubt.





LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah I don't see them doing that either. If they think he was acting in self defense they can't get him on manslaughter either. *


This unfortunately, IF they believe that cock and bull about self defence then you can not possibly convict on manslaughter either.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well to the jurors eyes it's not, "cock and bull" Nattie. It's reality due to the TERRIBLE prosecution case. You can't blame the jurors here. They have to go on the evidence presented to them and the evidence in this case is lousy at best. It's fucking terrible actually.

No one, black, white, Hispanic, Asian or any other race should be convicted on this evidence. *


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

LadyCroft said:


> *Well to the jurors eyes it's not, "cock and bull" Nattie. It's reality due to the TERRIBLE prosecution case. You can't blame the jurors here. They have to go on the evidence presented to them and the evidence in this case is lousy at best. It's fucking terrible actually.
> 
> No one, black, white, Hispanic, Asian or any other race should be convicted on this evidence. *


Agree LC about no one should be convicted regardless of gender, skin colour, ethnicity, religion etc on lousy evidence.

Prosecution is so terrible it's almost shocking, I did read I think something in the LA times this morning online about the 'politics' which sheds light into what the prosecution/SPD power struggles etc but even a dumb ass like me can see how the prosecution seems almost nonchalant to the inconsistencies.


As for the cock and bull, well the gun analyst and the contact shot, the DNA and lack of TM on the gun, holster, waistband, GZ dripped blood found on the sweatshirt underneath the hoodie and the prosecution pointing out TM's blood going downwards yet non found on GZ. Are strong indicators to show GZ's story doesn't seem to add up.

The fact he told a cock and bull story about not knowing SYG, being slammed 25-30 times, when it was said in court that he treated his head injuries with BAND AIDS and a doctor said it was very insignificant, if the jurors believe it, which is the reason he 'feared for his life' than either they are really gullible or they believed a cock and bull story which has been highlighted on numerous occasions to be inconsistent.

Truthfully now I'm resigned to the fact that he will walk, unless the State really go for the jugular in cross examination of the defence case, but highly unlikely.

Today Sabrina is supposed to be testifying, I can't even begin to imagine what she's going for.

Regardless of the outcome, I hope there is no riots, one loss of life needlessly occurred, I hope there isn't any other.

I've already lived through seeing killers walk free................


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*yeah the gun DNA really doesn't do anything though as the cop who held the gun has no DNA on the gun either.... so that really rules out any weight the prosecution had with that evidence. Everything is working against the prosecution here and that's unfortunate for their case. *


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

indeed LC indeed, can't believe how stupid SPD were in not drying the hoodie before placing in a collection bag *sigh*

I thought honestly DNA and the audio will be the 'smoking gun', no pun intended, tis wasn't to be, still scratching my head at why GZ said TM jumped out from the bushes, when there was no bushes, actually never mind that is just inconsistency number 101 which will be overlooked.

Legally it is looking difficult to get ANY conviction, but just because he may walk, just like the likes of OJ before him, doesn't mean I'd view those sort of creatures as anything other than vermin.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> "Strong indicators that he", "I think he", "He should", "Doesn't make sense because he", "Makes sense because he", "He probably", "He possibly", "Maybe he", etc.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Well, the ME fucked up pretty bad right now.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I can't see the prosecution winning this case right now. I just don't see it. Defense hasn't even begun and the evidence isn't all that strong to begin with not to mention that most of the witnesses for the state have not been that strong on the stand.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I don't think Zimmerman's injuries are relevant. You could very easily say that they were caused by Martin trying to defend himself. After all, Zimmerman pursued and approached Martin, not the other way around.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Panther said:


> I don't think Zimmerman's injuries are relevant. You could very easily say that they were caused by Martin trying to defend himself. After all, Zimmerman pursued and approached Martin, not the other way around.


*The injuries are extremely relevant to the case. If the defense can convince the jury that Zimmerman was being attacked then they can't come back with a guilty verdict. Not really sure how you don't think that's relevant. *


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Travyon's mother testified today that it was her son's voice. That's coming from his mother and I think it's safe to say that she is telling the truth. What kind of mom doesn't recognize her own son's voice? And I didn't know you could be tried for the same crime twice if you are found innocent? This case keeps getting more & more interesting.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

THE BWO FRAMED ME FOR TAX FRAUD said:


> Travyon's mother testified today that it was her son's voice. That's coming from his mother and I think it's safe to say that she is telling the truth. What kind of mom doesn't recognize her own son's voice? And I didn't know you could be tried for the same crime twice if you are found innocent? This case keeps getting more & more interesting.


um, maybe she lied? you know, to take down the guy who shot her son?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

The Zimmerman prosecution has rested its case. 'O Mara (the head defense lawyer) is at this moment arguing for an ACQUITTAL based on lack of direct evidence.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The asshole will probably walk. I don't see how the jury can convict someone on the evidence given. A jury should never convict someone on such terrible evidence/testimony*


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *The injuries are extremely relevant to the case. If the defense can convince the jury that Zimmerman was being attacked then they can't come back with a guilty verdict. Not really sure how you don't think that's relevant. *


You are absolutely right. Personally I always thought the bigger issue was proving who started the conflict.

Sent from my SGH-T959V using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

'O Mara just asked the judge to dismiss the case as well. I can't see Zimmerman being found guilty but I also am not sure that she will throw out the case.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nah, I'm 100 percent sure this at least goes to the jury.*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Man slaughter kinda seems far fetch as well, but thats most likely cause they did not focus on "evdeince" but rather what pepole said
I.E he had an A in school, which in no way is a fact he knows the law
He talked like the cops, which no way means that he tried to be a cop etc (that night)
It's about all they could do


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't see how you could get him on a manslaughter charge at all. If he wasn't defending himself then it's murder. If they say it wasn't murder because he was defending himself then he has to be not guilty of manslaughter as well. *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Can't he be defending himself and also use unnecessary lethal force? That seems like manslaughter to me.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Can't he be defending himself and also use unnecessary lethal force? That seems like manslaughter to me.


Not in the state of Floida, they make no law that says you have to find another way, any force to defend your self is allowed, even lethal


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Forgive me if I don't believe a word you type Rayfu.

But it is Florida so...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Can't he be defending himself and also use unnecessary lethal force? That seems like manslaughter to me.


*In this case it would seem like that would fall under the 2nd degree murder charge... at least that's the way I understand it. 

Manslaughter usually falls around someone that kills someone without meaning to do it doesn't it?... of course that's different from state to state jurisdiction to jurisdiction though. 

Florida's strange. *


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Forgive me if I don't believe a word you type Rayfu.
> 
> But it is Florida so...


Under cross-examination, Carter gave two definitions of legal concepts that seemed to bolster the defense's case. He explained that a person can make a self-defense argument if the person has a "reasonable apprehension" of death or great bodily harm.





> "It's imminent fear. The fact alone that there isn't an injury doesn't necessarily mean that the person didn't have a reasonable apprehension or fear," Carter said. "The fact that there are injuries might support there was reasonable apprehension and fear."
> 
> Carter also explained the concept of "imperfect self-defense," when a person is being threatened but then counters with a force disproportionately greater than the force used against them.
> 
> ...


No one is saying anything about "to much force" all they are saying is, as long as he felt fear or simmlar about his life, he had a right to defend him self\shoot the kid, now if he shot the kid multiple times, and then pistol whiped him it may be another tune, but it was one shot.
I'm very sure the other side would of rbought it up if they could


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

THE BWO FRAMED ME FOR TAX FRAUD said:


> Travyon's mother testified today that it was her son's voice. That's coming from his mother and I think it's safe to say that she is telling the truth. What kind of mom doesn't recognize her own son's voice? And I didn't know you could be tried for the same crime twice if you are found innocent? This case keeps getting more & more interesting.


His dad said it wasn't his voice: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEBgTkJXzQ0

Doesn't make logical sense anyways. What would he be screaming about? Z is the one getting beat up so it makes sense he would be screaming.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *In this case it would seem like that would fall under the 2nd degree murder charge... at least that's the way I understand it.
> 
> Manslaughter usually falls around someone that kills someone without meaning to do it doesn't it?... of course that's different from state to state jurisdiction to jurisdiction though.
> 
> Florida's strange. *


Well there is voluntary manslaughter. This is sometimes in a crime of passion. It may or may not fit. All this shit is open to interpretation.


For instance this defense attorney is trying to get the case dropped because there is no hatred, malice, or ill will. He went into the details of another case where some guy kicked another guy in the nuts than slammed his head onto concrete. This wasn't considered 2nd degree murder because no one thought it had hatred, malice, or ill will (it was in a mosh pit). FLORIDA. He also tried to say that you need a prior relationship to establish hatred, ill will, or malice. Which is total fucking bullshit.


Oh and for the record, Zimm will not be found guilty of 2nd degree murder.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*btw is it now humanslaughter in Washington? *


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

No human has MAN in it.

PERSONSLAUGHTER


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao 

"slaughter" sounds worse than "murder" anyway. *


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

So how long before human is changed? 



> The crime of Manslaughter can be committed in one of three ways, either by:
> 
> Manslaughter by Act: Committing an act that was neither excusable, nor justified that resulted in the death of another person.
> Manslaughter by Procurement: Persuading, inducing, or encouraging another person to commit an act that resulted in the death of another person.
> Manslaughter by Culpable Negligence: Engaging in “Culpably Negligent” conduct that resulted in the death of another person.


The act, apeaers to be excuseable due to self defense (in Florida)

I'm scared to ask bout the last one


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

You guys are probably right. It's 2nd degree or it's self defense. I think it can go manslaughter too, but I don't think it goes down like that. So it's self defense, he's "not guilty".

I'll say if I was a juror, I don't think I could convict him of 2nd degree. There is too much doubt.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Way to much, cause form my understanding as long as Martin hit first Z acted in self defense.
My best be is they had a "losing case" they knew they could not disprove that Martin hit first (beyond doubt) and decide to go for character instead.
Maybe make him look like he should of stayed back and avoid the point of who hit first.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Forgive me if I don't believe a word you type Rayfu.
> 
> But it is Florida so...


Fkorida has a stand your ground law. If you feel threatened you can kill, just like the man standing in his driveway.

"Florida's "stand your ground'' law has allowed drug dealers to avoid murder charges and gang members to walk free. It has stymied prosecutors and confused judges. • It has also served its intended purpose, exonerating dozens of people who were deemed to be legitimately acting in self-defense. Among them: a woman who was choked and beaten by an irate tenant and *a man who was threatened in his driveway by a felon.
*
Seven years since it was passed, Florida's "stand your ground" law is being invoked with unexpected frequency, in ways no one imagined, to free killers and violent attackers whose self-defense claims seem questionable at best.

http://www.tampabay.com/news/public...s-some-shocking-outcomes-depending-on/1233133


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeah Texas has stand your ground too. I'm mixed on it.

And you have to have reasonable cause.


ACQUITTAL DENIED (pretty obvious this was going to happen)

I love how much time they waste.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Motion for an acquittal has been denied by Judge Nelson. The case will go to jury.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

MrMister said:


> You guys are probably right. It's 2nd degree or it's self defense. I think it can go manslaughter too, but I don't think it goes down like that. So it's self defense, he's "not guilty".
> 
> I'll say if I was a juror, I don't think I could convict him of 2nd degree. There is too much doubt.


Doubt? Not really. Based on the forensics and the other scientific details the evidence for a guilty charge is pretty strong.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

kobra860 said:


> Doubt? Not really. Based on the forensics and the other scientific details the evidence for a guilty charge is pretty strong.


Disagreed. This is probably why/how hung juries happen.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Doubt? Not really. Based on the forensics and the other scientific details the evidence for a guilty charge is pretty strong.


Most experts disagree with you


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Doubt? Not really. Based on the forensics and the other scientific details the evidence for a guilty charge is pretty strong.


*The opposite is true ... the evidence points to a not-guilty verdict. The prosecution has very very little. *


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Doubt? Not really. Based on the forensics and the other scientific details the evidence for a guilty charge is pretty strong.


Not unless you can prove Zimmerman attacked first and none of us were there so we don't know that. The prosecution's star "witness" isn't even a witness because she wasn't there.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Not unless you can prove Zimmerman attacked first and none of us were there so we don't know that. The prosecution's star "witness" isn't even a witness because she wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> Please name all these experts.






> While some experts have credited prosecutors with building the best case possible out of sometimes murky evidence, they generally see the case as falling short of proving second-degree murder beyond a reasonable doubt.


and its true, they have not.



> "Those of us who watch trials look for the big flashy knockout punch that resolves the case one way or another," said Richard Gabriel, president of the litigation and trial consulting firm Decision Analysis. "I'm not sure the prosecutors have done that."


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

My bad dude. I thought kobra said that.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

It's okay.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah he may be responsible for the death but I think there's enough doubt that he won't get convicted. They'd have to prove he started the confrontation beyond a reasonable doubt and from what I've heard it sounds like they'll have a tough time doing that.


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

THE BWO FRAMED ME FOR TAX FRAUD said:


> Travyon's mother testified today that it was her son's voice. That's coming from his mother and I think it's safe to say that she is telling the truth. What kind of mom doesn't recognize her own son's voice? And I didn't know you could be tried for the same crime twice if you are found innocent? This case keeps getting more & more interesting.


Well today Zimmerman's mom testified that it was her son's voice. Almost no way to tell whose voice it was. That evidence is pretty much thrown out which im guessing was what the defense wanted.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *The injuries are extremely relevant to the case. If the defense can convince the jury that Zimmerman was being attacked then they can't come back with a guilty verdict. Not really sure how you don't think that's relevant. *


Well, it's relevant to the case but it doesn't automatically make Trayvon guilty.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Does anyone else find it interesting, that George Zimmerman was training in MMA, three days a week, for a year and a half?*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Does anyone else find it interesting, that George Zimmerman was training in MMA, three days a week, for a year and a half?*


Not really, I know many that trained in martil arts since they where like 5, and if they ever get in to a fight they wont stand a chance

doing something for long peirods of time dont = being good at it
we have no idea how hard, what he did, or if he even did it right he easily could of been doing "wrong push ups" I.e plenty do push ups evrey day but do it wrong so it dont really matter


then again it could be he learned that but when it came to a real fight he simply "forgot" like in war, no amount of practice can prepare you for the real thing


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

The defense lawyer that did the acquittal argument did the best job overall, not sure why they didn't do this more during the trial. Pointed out all the inconsistencies in Zimmerman's story and surrounding stories. Sounds like more of a wrestling match not a beat down by either person. Used the other cases to try and show the lack of concern for life and Zimmerman's school work on wanting to hunt and pursue criminals so they can't get away could be considered malice, ill will or depraved mind. Think now it will be about technicalities of what is required for 2nd degree or the lesser manslaughter, not sure how much the jury will be instructed on that point.

Opinion wise I think it probably was some sad fight, Martin's fourth and fifth finger are the only places with abrasions. So guessing he did floor Zimmerman during their shouting or pushing match and that's how he got a swollen nose, interesting though it would be a left hook and an bad punch since it was his weak hand and you aren't supposed to hit with those knuckles, should be knuckle 2 and 3. Zimmerman's nose also shows signs it was mostly on the right side to his nose so that helps explain a left side hit. Only other thing it can be is some type of recoil self inflicted wound, but no idea how you can start to prove that with gun and ME experts not pointing to that at all. 

Can also explain Zimmerman's head injury, he gets floored and is surprised this kid knocked him on his ass, then they get into the a struggle, only thing that comes to mind is maybe they fought for the gun or gun was introduced earlier. Unless one of them was screaming like a baby after 1 hit and rolling around on the grass, they moved a few feet from the sidewalk and also explains why both people were seen on top. Martin's back was wet, but his front legs were also, supports both being on his back and mounting. He was found face first so he did spend time prior with a wet back. Wonder if Zimmerman did shoot him just to get him to shut up if it was Martin wailing and screaming, Zimmerman countered the mount that he could have learned in MMA training, also can help explain why such and straight and clear shot was able to happen if it did during people swinging wildly at each other, sounds like it was in a more controlled moment. Don't understand how there can be 40 secs of screaming yet so little damage done to either person.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

How likely is it for Zimmerman to walk?


----------



## Howmuchdoesheweigh (Jun 8, 2013)

J.S. said:


> How likely is it for Zimmerman to walk?


In my opinion it is about 60-40 Zimmerman walks. I honestly think the prosecution has not presented enough evidence in this case to convict him of 2nd degree murder. Very sad case though. Both parties involved could have made choices that would not have resulted in the death of the young man.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Howmuchdoesheweigh said:


> Well today Zimmerman's mom testified that it was her son's voice. Almost no way to tell whose voice it was. That evidence is pretty much thrown out which im guessing was what the defense wanted.


Trayvon's mom said it was Trayvon's voice. No way to know who's voice it is.

I doubt GZ will be convicted, life will go on and we will forget all about it when the next trial of the month starts.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> Not really, I know many that trained in martil arts since they where like 5, and if they ever get in to a fight they wont stand a chance
> 
> doing something for long peirods of time dont = being good at it
> we have no idea how hard, what he did, or if he even did it right he easily could of been doing "wrong push ups" I.e plenty do push ups evrey day but do it wrong so it dont really matter
> ...


This. Plus I remember listening to a news broadcast on the radio that the people who trained Zimmerman even said he wasn't very good at MMA.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Howmuchdoesheweigh said:


> In my opinion it is about 60-40 Zimmerman walks. I honestly think the prosecution has not presented enough evidence in this case to convict him of 2nd degree murder. Very sad case though. Both parties involved could have made choices that would not have resulted in the death of the young man.


I'd say more like 80-20, tbh. Don't see much evidence for a murder charge.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dude for 2nd degree? we looking at 80-20 maybe less.
manslaughter may be higher but I got a feeling its more of a "2nd degree or nothing" type of thing.


----------



## ThePhenomRises (Dec 21, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't see how you could get him on a manslaughter charge at all. If he wasn't defending himself then it's murder. If they say it wasn't murder because he was defending himself then he has to be not guilty of manslaughter as well. *


Two words: Involuntary Manslaughter. Constructive Manslaughter to be precise.

_"Constructive Manslaughter occurs when someone kills, without intent, in the course of committing an unlawful act."_

It all comes down to who started the fight and I don't see anything refuting Zimmerman's claim that he was attacked. Plus, not to mention, both the prosecution and the defence will be asked whether they'd accept a lesser charge if the jury wants to convict in such a way and the defence in this case would be stupid to accept that since there really is no case here.

Coming from someone halfway around the world who's neither black nor Latino nor white or with any sort of bias, I think this is classic self-defence. I get why the black community is so outraged, but there is no reason to believe otherwise here. Everything points to self-defence.

Regardless of the defendant's past history, this is a murder case. Unless he's been at least suspected of murder before, there really is no relevance to prior bad acts. In fact, some defence attorneys even make it a point to say that their own guy is bad and maybe even belongs in prison, but not for murder, not for 25 to life.

If the prosecution had included (have they?) some sort of lesser charge like abetting aggravated assault or something, he could do time for that. But not for murder. It almost feels like the prosecution is doing this just to satisfy some people who have risen up for the sake of rising up, which is all around just pathetic, sadly...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Doubt? Not really. Based on the forensics and the other scientific details the evidence for a guilty charge is pretty strong.


lol kobra.

kobra gonna kobra.

fpalm


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

If Johnny Cochran were George Zimmerman's Attorney, I'd bet he'd tell the Jury: "If the scream doesn't fit, then you must acquit!"


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Doubt? Not really. Based on the forensics and the other scientific details the evidence for a guilty charge is pretty strong.


If the prosecutor had all that he would not be struggling to prove his case and he would have better witnesses. Also if the evidence is as overwhelming as you say GZ would have taken a plea deal.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *Does anyone else find it interesting, that George Zimmerman was training in MMA, three days a week, for a year and a half?*


But he can't fight...........so what if he trained 3 times a week in MMA, bashed in a woman and a cop, this guy is just a diligent neighbourhood watch officer.

It's not like he has a violent history, disregarded an operators instruction of not needing to follow.
It's not like he pursued a guy via car or foot.
Got out of the vehicle with a loaded gun, not like he lied consistently about TM grabbing the gun, not knowing stand your ground etc etc 



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Not unless you can prove Zimmerman attacked first and none of us were there so we don't know that. The prosecution's star "witness" isn't even a witness because she wasn't there.


Yes what you say is true, unless the Prosecution can proved beyond reasonable doubt GZ attacked first, there is no way of getting the conviction



ThePhenomRises said:


> Two words: Involuntary Manslaughter. Constructive Manslaughter to be precise.
> 
> _"Constructive Manslaughter occurs when someone kills, without intent, in the course of committing an unlawful act."_
> 
> ...


Again I repeat, it is who started the fight and so far I've seen nothing from the prosecution that has shown beyond reasonable doubt GZ started.

I have my suspicions, but you can't convict upon that.


Extremely disappointed in the prosecution, side note Dr Boar :lol he is what I would call a hostile witness.
First time I had ever saw west look so frustrated and in the end tired.


NB no one bringing up the issue with his notes, the change from 1-3 to 1-10, the Richardson mini trial without the jurrors.
Dela rionda been sworn under oath by Judge Debra?

At least on live trial, you can see past the twisted news coverage and get a better understanding.


Edit: and some people with their worthless quoting of my posts.................you tried it though


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Nattie7 said:


> Yes what you say is true, unless the Prosecution can proved beyond reasonable doubt GZ attacked first, there is no way of getting the conviction


Thank you. Now how hard was that? lol


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

is anyone watching the live feed?

The defence's witnesses are a joke, the co worker, the 'best friend', the lame prosecution have already tripped them up on the 'law enforcement part' :lol

AND now they are hammering home all the defence witnesses saying that is GZ's continuous yelps and screams for help, Guy and de la rionda keep saying, 'but GZ's own words were, he was getting smothered and his mouth was covered'.

Giving them enough rope as the old saying goes.................


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Here is something crazy I just saw. I'm not sure what stupidity they are referring to unless they are talking about the witness that couldn't read cursive. Maybe they mean the whole trial? Either way it doesnt look good. He blamed his daughters.



Instagram photo of ice cream: A photo posted on Instagram by the daughter of defense attorney Don West had a lot of people talking.

Molly West, 24, posted a picture of her and her sister, eating ice cream with their dad. The caption read “We beat stupidity celebration cones” It also had hashtags#zimmerman, #defense and #dadkilledit.

Molly West’s Instagram account has since been deactivated. In a statement, the defense said “Sometimes we’re deeply disappointed by the things our children do. But we love them anyway, and we move on.”

http://kdvr.com/2013/07/08/six-key-moments-in-george-zimmerman-trial/


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> But he can't fight...........so what if he trained 3 times a week in MMA, bashed in a woman and a cop, this guy is just a diligent neighbourhood watch officer.


So Cena\Miz have been wrestling for years would you call them good at what they do?




> It's not like he has a violent history, disregarded an operators instruction of not needing to follow.
> It's not like he pursued a guy via car or foot.
> Got out of the vehicle with a loaded gun, not like he lied consistently about TM grabbing the gun, not knowing stand your ground etc etc


#1 not proof he lied, he says he grabbed for the gun, a friend, and a freind only says Z said grabbed the gun there was dna on the holster they could not tell of, and again going to a class on it two years ago dose not mean you know it later 
#2 both sides have a violent history
#3 by law histoy dont matter, he could of kill a billion pepole, they have to prove he did this one 
#4 the point of carrying a gun is to have the gun loaded so you can use it, he got out of the car with a loaded gun a billion times ebfore.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

The one thing that this case has shown me is that I can follow & harass most people in my neighborhood cause they're minorities, therefore they are "suspicious looking" - and if they retaliate on me in anyway or start anything with me physically, I can kill them in self defense - and people will praise me as a hero. Life ... :lol






Edit - lol at all the pussies getting butt-hurt over this post when it was obviously said in jest.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Emerald Flow said:


> The one thing that this case has shown me is that I can follow & harass most people in my neighborhood cause they're minorities, therefore they are "suspicious looking" - and if they retaliate on me in anyway or start anything with me physically, I can kill them in self defense - and people will praise me as a hero. Life ... :lol


Z says in the call that martin was looking at houses, there had been breakin ins for the last half a year, it was rainging, dark, on a backroad and a guy in a hoodie was looking at houses


whats that look like to you?

and yes you can, none of that gives Martin the right to attack Z
He was not even sure Martin was black, as he told them he "looks"


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

Emerald Flow said:


> The one thing that this case has shown me is that I can follow & harass most people in my neighborhood cause they're minorities, therefore they are "suspicious looking" - and if they retaliate on me in anyway or start anything with me physically, I can kill them in self defense - and people will praise me as a hero. Life ... :lol



What I learned is don't act like you are surveying houses to rob while taking an hour to walk down the street in a hoodie. Then don't physically attack someone that ask you why. 

Nice job posting a video by a scum bag loser racist that uses about 5 ebt cards at once.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

llamadux said:


> What I learned is don't act like you are surveying houses to rob while taking an hour to walk down the street in a hoodie. Then don't physically attack someone that ask you why.
> 
> Nice job posting a video by a scum bag loser racist that uses about 5 ebt cards at once.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Emerald Flow said:


> The one thing that this case has shown me is that I can follow & harass most people in my neighborhood cause they're minorities, therefore they are "suspicious looking" - and if they retaliate on me in anyway or start anything with me physically, I can kill them in self defense - and people will praise me as a hero. Life ... :lol


Are those mumblings of a mentally retarded guy supposed to make your point?

Can't wait for the not guilty verdict, people are gonna be maaaaad :vince2 .


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

J.S. said:


> *Are those mumblings of a mentally retarded guy supposed to make your point*?
> 
> Can't wait for the not guilty verdict, people are gonna be maaaaad :vince2 .












Not really, it's Florida after all. People around here are crazy about this case, I could careless. He was gonna get off from day one, it's Casey Anthony all over again.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

So today has been a good day for the defense, and makes it even harder for me to see any chance of even man slaughter. What little evidence goes against him leaves a billion or so doubts


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Not really, it's Florida after all. People around here are crazy about this case, I could careless. He was gonna get off from day one, it's Casey Anthony all over again.


Yep, Casey Anthony got off because the prosecutor could not prove guilt all the legal experts said. The same will happen will GZ unless the prosecutor can get his act together. So far its looking real good for GZ.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I can't believe how much Zimmerman has been babied through out this whole thing. I don't even get how it has gone this far Zimmerman is obviously guilty. He started this whole situation by getting out of his car to follow Travyon. Had he just stayed put and mind his own damn business none of this would of happened. Also this whole self defense thing is bs your telling me Zimmerman was that much of a pussy that he couldn't knock out Travyon and restrain him until the police came? Nope he had to be pussy and shoot him. Even if Travyon started the whole thing take your ass whooping like a man don't be a bitch and resort to using a gun. Travyon had every right to attack Zimmerman especially when all he was doing was walking home after buying some skittles.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

RockFan01 said:


> I can't believe how much Zimmerman has been babied through out this whole thing. I don't even get how it has gone this far Zimmerman is obviously guilty. He started this whole situation by getting out of his car to follow Travyon. Had he just stayed put and mind his own damn business none of this would of happened. Also this whole self defense thing is bs your telling me Zimmerman was that much of a pussy that he couldn't knock out Travyon and restrained him until the police came? Nope he had to be pussy and shoot him. Even if Travyon started the whole thing take your ass whooping like a man don't be a bitch and resort to using a gun. Travyon had every right to attack Zimmerman especially when all he was doing was walking home after buying some skittles.


Not according to the law, the law is clear, as long as Z did nothing to hurt martin, Z could defend him self if martin attacked

Z following him is not enough, but whats worse there is no proof he followed the kid that much, and his story, that cant be disproven, has Martin free and gone, and came back to attack.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> Not according to the law, the law is clear, as long as Z did nothing to hurt martin, Z could defend him self if martin attacked
> 
> Z following him is not enough, but whats worse there is no proof he followed the kid that much, and his story, that cant be disproven, has Martin free and gone, and came back to attack.


Nope he started the whole thing I am not going to be like everybody else and be blind to the truth. Yes since Zimmerman has been babied throughout this whole case and probably be found not guilty but I strongly believe he will get what he deserves karma is a bitch.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

He may of "started" the whole thing but tell me, can you go up to anyone you think is following you and beat them up and go for their gun?

The only thing that killed martin was him attacking a man and going for a gun, for all we know, had martin not gone for the gun Z may of taken that beaten

I "start" a fight, by walking down a known gangs turf it dont eman i cant defend my self


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

The worst he can get at this point is manslaughter, because no one can prove the who hit who first part. The third party witnesses all have different versions and said it started with an argument so it's wasn't someone getting jumped. It's going to be about how much danger or damage is enough to warrant the shot, no way they can prove reaching for the gun to force him to use the gun. It was holstered behind his waist and under him, no way Martin saw or reached for it in the mounted position, it would literally be behind his foot.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Emerald Flow said:


> Not really, it's Florida after all. People around here are crazy about this case, I could careless. He was gonna get off from day one, it's Casey Anthony all over again.


Yeah, right. Damn, you are terrible.

Also, if you could care less, why don't you?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Geeve said:


> The worst he can get at this point is manslaughter, because no one can prove the who hit who first part. The third party witnesses all have different versions and said it started with an argument so it's wasn't someone getting jumped. It's going to be about how much danger or damage is enough to warrant the shot, no way they can prove reaching for the gun to force him to use the gun. It was holstered behind his waist and under him, no way Martin saw or reached for it in the mounted position, it would literally be behind his foot.


Except thats not a face, aand why? my holester would be on my side where I can easily reach it if I'm on the gorund being pounded, and even if its "behind his foot" how is that hard to get? you never reach back wards to get something?

The thing is, they cant convicte him cause he cant prove he did what he said he did, they have to proof he did not, in till they do they cant.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

The problem with having two idiots in a situation is something stupid is going to happen. What I am saying is; is Zimmerman an idiot for following and accosting Martin? Absolutely! Is it against the law? No! Is Martin an idiot for assaulting Zimmerman? Absolutely! Is it against the law? Yes! The real problem here is how Martin handled the situation. Instead of acting like some big shit with a chip in his shoulder.

He should have made Zimmerman feel like an idiot. If I'm minding my own business walking through a neighborhood and some douche walks up to me asking me what I am doing, I'm going ask him first, under what authority does he have to the right to ask. If he says "the neighborhood watch" then I simply answer, "Then you know my father, I'm Travon, he lives at ### Street and I am on my way there after buying some snacks, now if you have any other reasons to bother please ask now. It's dark and there maybe criminals out and I'd like to get home asap." but instead he immediately labeled Z as a "creepy ass cracker" and retaliated as when Z questioned him.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

HardKoR said:


> The problem with having two idiots in a situation is something stupid is going to happen. What I am saying is; is Zimmerman an idiot for following and accosting Martin? Absolutely! Is it against the law? No! Is Martin an idiot for assaulting Zimmerman? Absolutely! Is it against the law? Yes! The real problem here is how Martin handled the situation. Instead of acting like some big shit with a chip in his shoulder.
> 
> He should have made Zimmerman feel like an idiot. If I'm minding my own business walking through a neighborhood and some douche walks up to me asking me what I am doing, I'm going ask him first, under what authority does he have to the right to ask. If he says "the neighborhood watch" then I simply answer, "Then you know my father, I'm Travon, he lives at ### Street and I am on my way there after buying some snacks, now if you have any other reasons to bother please ask now. It's dark and there maybe criminals out and I'd like to get home asap." but instead he immediately labeled Z as a "creepy ass cracker" and retaliated as when Z questioned him.


how do you know Trayvon attacked first? 

and if I was 17, and some creepy guy came up to me asking me who I was in the dark, I would have told him to fuck off.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Zimmerman will walk. He's the only witness to what actually happened. Unless he says something that is self-incriminating, that is.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

why said:


> how do you know Trayvon attacked first?
> 
> and if I was 17, and some creepy guy came up to me asking me who I was in the dark, I would have told him to fuck off.


Same question works both ways. 

And do you think saying "fuck off" is all that is needed to get a dumb fuck like Z off you ass? Then you are going to end up in the same boat as Martin. Cause he would keep pursuing you until you give him a reason to make him stop, and kicking his ass is not the way to do it.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Watching the live feed. George Zimmerman has decided NOT to testify in this case. I think it was a good decision defense wise for him not to take the stand. I definitely think the prosecution will lose regardless.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Rayfu said:


> Except thats not a face, aand why? my holester would be on my side where I can easily reach it if I'm on the gorund being pounded, and even if its "behind his foot" how is that hard to get? you never reach back wards to get something?
> 
> The thing is, they cant convicte him cause he cant prove he did what he said he did, they have to proof he did not, in till they do they cant.


His holster was an internal holster and behind his waist above the butt, when being mounted the gun would literally be under his body, do you need diagrams to understand this, this has been acknowledged that it's the type and place.

From Florida's government site:

"The killing of a human being by the act, procurement, or culpable negligence of another, without lawful justification according to the provisions of chapter 776 and in cases in which such killing shall not be excusable homicide or murder, according to the provisions of this chapter, is manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided"

"Unnecessary killing to prevent unlawful act.—Whoever shall unnecessarily kill another, either while resisting an attempt by such other person to commit any felony, or to do any other unlawful act, or after such attempt shall have failed, shall be deemed guilty of manslaughter, a felony of the second degree, punishable as provided in"

"Such force is so great that the person reasonably believes that he or she is in imminent danger of death or great bodily harm and that he or she has exhausted every reasonable means to escape such danger other than the use of force which is likely to cause death or great bodily harm to the assailant"

They always leave that part out, did Zimmerman exhaust every mean to escape or stop the fight.

Again it's all about being justifiable, between 1-6 "injuries" or possible hits, 15-45sec fight and only 1-6 blows or injuries sustained doesn't sound like a life and death fight. No broken bones just minor abrasions, no concussion, again doesn't point to a crazy beatdown. Both of them had wet grass on their backs, it was a back and forth fight, no way to say who dominated or was in danger. All points to Zimmerman overreacting and possible manslaughter.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I honestly don't get how this case has got so much mainstream media attention. I am sure there are thousands of these cases that happen every year. Our justice system is a joke and has been for many years now. Zimmerman will probably walk just like Casey Anthony. I really feel for Travyon's parents imagine being in a courtroom watching your son's murderer getting away with the crime. It's a sad world we live in.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

RockFan01 said:


> I honestly don't get how this case has got so much mainstream media attention.


That part is simple: because the race card got played.

If this was two white guys or two black guys or two Hispanic guys, it never would have made the national news in the first place.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

The defense rested its case today and they expect a verdict this week or next. Looks like law enforcement expect a not guilty verdict and are trying to get people to not be violent over it.


"Law enforcement officials in Florida have begun coordinating a “response plan” in anticipation of a verdict in the murder trial of George Zimmerman.

Broward County Sheriff officials also released a 36-second video accompanying the statement, encouraging residents — particularly youngsters — to channel emotions into non-violent responses. The video, titled “Raise Your Voice, Not Your Hands,” includes two teenagers and Israel.

“Let’s back up and choose not to act up, and deputies are with us, so no need to act up,” one teen says.

“I’m Sheriff Scott Israel, and law enforcement does have your back,” the sheriff replies."


Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/07/0...e-plan-ahead-zimmerman-verdict/#ixzz2YgGriuPq


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Geeve said:


> His holster was an internal holster and behind his waist above the butt, when being mounted the gun would literally be under his body, do you need diagrams to understand this, this has been acknowledged that it's the type and place.
> 
> From Florida's government site:
> 
> ...



Except evrey one disagrees with you and martins side is not even trying to push towards that rulling 

No one, at all, has even tried to prove he had a way to get out of it, ever wonder why?
And the gun "would of" yes, durring a fighter, Marin was mounted on the "Front" not the mid section, just the but could of easily been "up"
if Z has his legs "up" and not laying flat then its easy access. to it, depending on how much of a waist Z has, as well as how much room the gun can move durring a fight.

and legal exsperts disagree, they even said, someone with those inurys could easily reasonably believe their life was in danger, when your getting hit in the head, you cant stop to check if its bad, you think it is and just have a right to use force


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

The George Zimmerman investigation was hijacked "in a number of ways" by outside forces, said the former police chief of Sanford, Florida.

Bill Lee, who testified Monday in Zimmerman's second-degree murder trial, told CNN's George Howell in an exclusive interview that he felt pressure from city officials to arrest Zimmerman to placate the public rather than as a matter of justice.

"It was (relayed) to me that they just wanted an arrest. They didn't care if it got dismissed later," he said. "You don't do that."

When Sanford police arrived on the scene on February 26, 2012, after Zimmerman fatally shot unarmed 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, they conducted a "sound" investigation, and the evidence provided no probable cause to arrest Zimmerman at the scene, he said.

It had nothing to do with Florida's controversial Stand Your Ground law, he said; from an investigative standpoint, it was purely a matter of self-defense.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/10/justice/sanford-bill-lee-exclusive/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Rayfu said:


> Except evrey one disagrees with you and martins side is not even trying to push towards that rulling
> 
> No one, at all, has even tried to prove he had a way to get out of it, ever wonder why?
> And the gun "would of" yes, durring a fighter, Marin was mounted on the "Front" not the mid section, just the but could of easily been "up"
> ...


His story was that his knees were at his armpits, he was not in the guard position he was full mounted, read this slowly and look at the pictures. See how it's impossible for Martin to know or reach for the gun and for Zimmerman to get it if he was mounted like this. The gun is under his ass no matter if his knees are bent. You're saying his lifted his ass off the ground with a 158lbs on his chest yet he was a flabby wussy, then of course that means he lied about Martin reaching for his gun the key point in turning it into a life threatening event, he said he shot him because he went for his gun not that his ass was being kicked. His story is a mess again. 

He's not being honest about the most key part of his defense the moment he needed to use deadly force, how can you believe any of his accounts included how hurt he could have been. He claims he got his mouth free by moving Martin's hands, if he was capable of moving hands that are trying to do him harm he could have done other things and not shoot. Definitely falls into a voluntary manslaughter consideration. The defense is just being terrible and not objecting enough.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Geeve said:


> His story was that his knees were at his armpits, he was not in the guard position he was full mounted, read this slowly and look at the pictures. See how it's impossible for Martin to know or reach for the gun and for Zimmerman to get it if he was mounted like this. The gun is under his ass no matter if his knees are bent. You're saying his lifted his ass off the ground with a 158lbs on his chest yet he was a flabby wussy, then of course that means he lied about Martin reaching for his gun the key point in turning it into a life threatening event, he said he shot him because he went for his gun not that his ass was being kicked. His story is a mess again.
> 
> He's not being honest about the most key part of his defense the moment he needed to use deadly force, how can you believe any of his accounts included how hurt he could have been. He claims he got his mouth free by moving Martin's hands, if he was capable of moving hands that are trying to do him harm he could have done other things and not shoot. Definitely falls into a voluntary manslaughter consideration. The defense is just being terrible and not objecting enough.


Check the 2nd pic, you can easily reach baak and grab it, very easy, the guys foot is almost undeer him, showing that a hand could easily do it to

As for how can I belive it? cause by law, we have to prove it did not happen, with out any doubt, he dont have to prove anything, thats how it works, he can lie till the cows come home, unless we can PROVE he was 100% wrong, and prove it with facts not "well how could he do that" he walks.

as for the "easily could of done something else" all the legal experts, and the guys trying to win this case disagree with you, ever think maybe your wrong?

they are not just "being bad" they have objective to a billion things (somethings IMO the judge should of overuled) they know what your saying is not proof, cant be used, and thats why they are not doing it.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Skermac said:


> The defense rested its case today and they expect a verdict this week or next. Looks like law enforcement expect a not guilty verdict and are trying to get people to not be violent over it.
> 
> 
> "Law enforcement officials in Florida have begun coordinating a “response plan” in anticipation of a verdict in the murder trial of George Zimmerman.
> ...




Kobra gives me red rep for posting the sheriff's true story. I guess Kobra is on the pc bandwagon ready to lynch GZ with no evidence and thinks the sheriff is wrong.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> Kobra gives me red rep for posting the sheriff's true story. I guess Kobra is on the pc bandwagon ready to lynch GZ with no evidence and thinks the sheriff is wrong.


...it's kobra.

:lebron7


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> ...it's kobra.
> 
> :lebron7


kobra is gonna kobra lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I like the passion the prosecution is using during closing arguments. I hope they win but I highly doubt they will.*


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

So they're just playing off the jurors' emotions? Figures they would do that because they got nothing else. Why would you hope they win? That means he would be found guilty of murder.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He doesn't have to be found guilty of murder for a prosecution win. And if he is found guilty of murder then that's fine by me. I don't see that happening though.*


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> So they're just playing off the jurors' emotions? Figures they would do that because they got nothing else. Why would you hope they win? That means he would be found guilty of murder.


He is guilty of murder. I really hope the prosecution wins myself but he will probably walk sadly.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Well he's not guilty until the jurors say he is.*


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

I dunno how you figure he's guilty of murder when he shot the kid out of self defense.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> I dunno how you figure he's guilty of murder when he shot the kid out of self defense.


A man who is not authorized to follow, question, or detain anyone stalks a minor committing no criminal act through the streets of his suburb. If Trayvon Martin had shot in self defense, would you be equally as adamant he was in the right?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Using the HANNITY tape lol.

GOD'S WILL BITCH. NO REGRETS.

I'd convict him just for those comments.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Using the HANNITY tape lol.
> 
> GOD'S WILL BITCH. NO REGRETS.
> 
> I'd convict him just for those comments.


*:lmao @ "God's will no regrets" what a fucking douche.
*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Not to sound sexist, but we all know with females, especially mothers, 2 things they hate more than anything and that's harm to kids and animals. All female jury and judge and he decides not to take the stand? His lawyers must've gave him one heck of a speech...


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

This isn't about race to me and yeah I'd feel the same way if the roles were reversed. Following someone doesn't give you a right to attack them but assaulting someone does give them a right to defend themselves. I believe Zimmerman's story that Trayvon went up to him and asked him if he had a problem and told him "well you do now" when Z said no. What reason do we have not to believe the guy? What would he have to gain from murdering a 17 year old kid? The best he can hope for right now is he gets found not guilty and has to look over his shoulder for the rest of his life. Worst case scenario he gets convicted and spends decades behind bars.

If he really wanted to kill the kid so bad why didn't he just do it? He had a gun so if he didn't want a struggle there wouldn't have been one. By getting into a fight he put his own life at risk if Trayvon would have grabbed the gun. I'm pretty sure a killer would have just shot Trayvon and been done with it instead of letting the kid beat him up first.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's hard to believe Zimmerman's story when he's lied consistently. *


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

No proof beyond a reasonable doubt. He will probably lose the inevitable civil 'suit, though.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> I dunno how you figure he's guilty of murder when he shot the kid out of self defense.


I don't believe that bs. First off where you there when it happened? So how do you know for sure it was self defense? Zimmerman started this whole thing by getting out of his car to confront Travyon who was not doing anything but simply walking home. That immediately to me throws the self defense out the window. Of course he has been pretty much babied this whole trial so I wont be surprised if he walks. Our justice system is a joke and I am sure millions of cases like this happen every year. It's Casey Anthony all over again.


----------



## Thad Castle (Jul 8, 2006)

Pffttt... Don't you just love those wanna be cops who take their fantasy too damn far? I say convict his ass and put him in the cell with Big Bubba!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

llamadux said:


> Nice job posting a video by a scum bag loser racist that uses about 5 ebt cards at once.















Menacing Nemesis said:


> This isn't about race to me and yeah I'd feel the same way if the roles were reversed.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

:lmao at Menacing saying that it's not about race.



RockFan01 said:


> I don't believe that bs. First off where you there when it happened? So how do you know for sure it was self defense? Zimmerman started this whole thing by getting out of his car to confront Travyon who was not doing anything but simply walking home. That immediately to me throws the self defense out the window. Of course he has been pretty much babied this whole trial so I wont be surprised if he walks. Our justice system is a joke and I am sure millions of cases like this happen every year. It's Casey Anthony all over again.


He already knows that the self defense excuse is garbage. He just keeps clinging to it.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

The prosecutor knows there will not be a murder conviction requested at the last minute that the jury be allowed to convict on manslaughter too and the judge approved it. The prosecutor also asked that the jury be allowed that the jury be allowed to convict on murder by child abuse but the judge denied that. 

The prosecution is grabbing at straws now because they know they didn't prove beyond a reasonable doubt there is 2nd degree murder.

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/07/11/closing-arguments-to-begin-in-zimmerman-trial/


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> This isn't about race to me and yeah I'd feel the same way if the roles were reversed. Following someone doesn't give you a right to attack them but assaulting someone does give them a right to defend themselves. I believe Zimmerman's story that Trayvon went up to him and asked him if he had a problem and told him "well you do now" when Z said no. What reason do we have not to believe the guy? What would he have to gain from murdering a 17 year old kid? The best he can hope for right now is he gets found not guilty and has to look over his shoulder for the rest of his life. Worst case scenario he gets convicted and spends decades behind bars.
> 
> If he really wanted to kill the kid so bad why didn't he just do it? He had a gun so if he didn't want a struggle there wouldn't have been one. By getting into a fight he put his own life at risk if Trayvon would have grabbed the gun. I'm pretty sure a killer would have just shot Trayvon and been done with it instead of letting the kid beat him up first.


Guessing you haven't had crime happen close to you or something similar like dog attacks, it makes you angry. When cats get killed by loose pitbulls I get mad at the dog owners for not handling and securing them better, now I know most dog owners and who their dog is. Same thing with humans, had my car keyed and several cars broken into in the last few years, had a transient lose control of his shopping cart and slam into my bumper, they piss me off now. But I didn't arm myself or go vigilante on them, if I see something late at night I just call it in if it's obvious crime, if suspicious I call the HOA and they usually beef up security patrols from a security company.

Zimmerman is the classic case of a wannabe loser who wants to change things or be a hero since he's been rejected from doing that legally. None of his story makes sense, why would you even consider filling in the blanks for his lies? Why give him the benefit, you say he didn't want a struggle, a witness with no connection to either of them said their was a standing argument and flailing, no one got jumped. He admits he was moving towards Martin then like they pointed out he immediately adds and he was coming towards me. It's really obvious he knew the law and was making sure it showed him in the proper light, the biased testimony doesn't feel strange to you? If it was the truth it wouldn't be so clean and scripted, not saying there isn't bias the other way but it comes across as less coached. Not arguing he's a premeditated murderer but he overreacted and fucked up then showed no remorse, he still sounds like he views the "suspect" as not even human.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

I think he is at least getting manslaughter. He should be held accountable for something. If he stayed in his car, this kid would still be alive.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

why said:


> I think he is at least getting manslaughter. He should be held accountable for something. If he stayed in his car, this kid would still be alive.


You could also say if the kid didn't attack him (if true) the kid would still be alive. We will never know what did or didn't happen. Its all speculation.


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think if they don't find him guilty people with riot and that's going to cause all sorts of nuttyness. People will go insane if he's found not guilty and odds are someone would kill him on the outside anyway.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

Skermac said:


> You could also say if the kid didn't attack him (if true) the kid would still be alive. We will never know what did or didn't happen. Its all speculation.


maybe so, but Zimmerman was indeed following Trayvon. On top of that, the girl he was talking to heard Trayvon say "Get off, get off" . Not sure why people are ignoring that part. 

If you follow an unarmed kid and shoot him, then you should be held accountable for his death. Just my opinion. 

I still think it's his fault. My opinion (obviously) is that he is guilty of something that resulted in the death of a kid who was going home while chatting with a friend on the phone. His wrong assumptions are the reason why Trayvon is no longer alive.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

S&M Walls said:


> I think if they don't find him guilty people with riot and that's going to cause all sorts of nuttyness. People will go insane if he's found not guilty and odds are someone would kill him on the outside anyway.


*Didn't people say the same thing about Casey Anthony?*


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*^People are just being passionate through their keyboards. No one is going to do anything, unless it's people in Oakland saying stuff like that. Those guys are crazy. Still, if someone were to kill him because he was found not guilty, they're just another wanna be vigilante that thinks they can take justice into their own hands...just like Zimmerman. See how I wrapped that up nicely? They should've brought me in to give the closing statements. *


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

^ You need to look up the LA riots before you say nothing's gonna happen. Now honestly my gut feeling is that there's not gonna be any riots but I'm almost sure there will be black-on-white racial violence. In fact we've already had several attacks on whites in the weeks after the shooting. No reason to think there won't be more.

http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...0120427_1_racial-slurs-bamboo-torches-justice


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Hey everybody, let's riot about an injustice in another state and ignore all those dying in our own communities...That'll show em


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HeatWave said:


> Hey everybody, let's riot about an injustice in another state and ignore all those dying in our own communities...That'll show em


Except that they aren't being ignored.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This fat fuck will get away with it. This is America. It's always that way.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Notorious said:


> This fat fuck will get away with it. This is America. It's always that way.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Get away with it? Unless you were there you do not know if he is guilty or innocent. I was not a witness to it so I have no idea if he is guilty or not. If its true Trayvon was on top of him beating and he got scared and fired a shot then he is innocent regardless of who started it.

If that part is not true then he is guilty. We don't have all the facts and do not know everything the jury knows. I love how so many claim he is guilty and so many claim he is innocent and none of us have the facts.

I only lean towards innocent because the cops didn't arrest him because of no evidence. Then 46 days later he is arrested because of public pressure (which the prosecutor denies, what a lie). But he could be guilty, I don't know, I am not in the court room hearing it all and neither are any of you that swear he is guilty or innocent.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I couldn't care less about who you think is innocent or not. Fuck off.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> ^ You need to look up the LA riots before you say nothing's gonna happen. Now honestly my gut feeling is that there's not gonna be any riots but I'm almost sure there will be black-on-white racial violence. In fact we've already had several attacks on whites in the weeks after the shooting. No reason to think there won't be more.
> 
> http://articles.orlandosentinel.com...0120427_1_racial-slurs-bamboo-torches-justice




There is black on white violence every single day and Zimmerman isn't even white. Some people will be upset if Zimmerman is found not guilty, but most people don't follow through with threats when it comes to things like this. In my opinion, this case isn't anything that we haven't seen before that goes on every single day. I think Zimmerman will be convicted of 2nd degree murder or 1st degree manslaughter. I think people may riot if he's found not guilty, but there are far worse issues going on in the U.S than a murder trial and a murder that happens every single day in america. The only difference is that this has media coverage.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I couldn't care less about who you think is innocent or not. Fuck off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's not my opinion, its the facts. The facts are none of us know if he is really innocent or guilty because we weren't there and we don't see all the evidence the jury sees.

Good to see you can handle a debate by saying F.O. when you are not agreed with.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Skermac said:


> It's not my opinion, its the facts. The facts are none of us know if he is really innocent or guilty because we weren't there and we don't see all the evidence the jury sees.
> 
> Good to see you can handle a debate by saying F.O. when you are not agreed with.


I'm not debating with you. I don't want to debate with you. I don't care what you have to say. I couldn't care less about your opinion or which "facts" you choose to post. It's that simple.

Have a good day sir.

:kobe


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I'm not debating with you. I don't want to debate with you. I don't care what you have to say. I couldn't care less about your opinion or which "facts" you choose to post. It's that simple.
> 
> Have a good day sir.
> 
> :kobe


Have you eaten today? You sound a little grumpy.

It's not my facts, its THE facts. Unless you are a mind reader you have no facts either, just opinions like us all. Good day to you too.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I'm not debating with you. I don't want to debate with you. I don't care what you have to say. I couldn't care less about your opinion or which "facts" you choose to post. It's that simple.
> 
> Have a good day sir.
> 
> :kobe


so in other words you dont want to hear anything, dont want to see any proof, you just want to go with what you think happen, and nothing is going to change your mind?

good to know


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

it's true that the state hasn't proven Zimmerman is guilty beyond reasonable doubt but in the end, he caused all this and he deserves to be punished. He went after Travyon and cost him his life whether his story is true or not. And there is always 2 sides of a story and of course Zimmerman is going to lie to save himself. 

I hope the jury does the right thing and find him guilty.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Interesting point was brought up about the stand your ground law. The defense waived their right to a stand your ground ruling, they had a chance to use that and this would never go to trial but they didn't do that. Defense said they want to vindicate Zimmerman, but that could have been done with the Stand your Ground ruling, very cocky or confident but could be a mistake, less burden of proof now. Still think it's about 85% acquittal, 14% manslaughter and 1% 2nd degree murder if there was odds to bet on.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

messi said:


> it's true that the state hasn't proven Zimmerman is guilty beyond reasonable doubt but in the end, he caused all this and he deserves to be punished. He went after Travyon and cost him his life whether his story is true or not. And there is always 2 sides of a story and of course Zimmerman is going to lie to save himself.
> 
> I hope the jury does the right thing and find him guilty.


I never got this logic tell me

If I walk in to a neighborhood with "bad guys" I caused what ever happen to me, should I be found guity when I get jumped?

the fact is martin had no right attack Z, just Z is blamess about the death, it was martin attacking that cause martin to die, not Z just following him


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> I never got this logic tell me
> 
> If I walk in to a neighborhood with "bad guys" I caused what ever happen to me, should I be found guity when I get jumped?
> 
> the fact is martin had no right attack Z, just Z is blamess about the death, it was martin attacking that cause martin to die, not Z just following him


We disagree about this case so there is no need to argue about it. It doesn't matter what we think anyways, all that matters is what the jury thinks.

We don't know who started the fight but given the evidence of the case, it is clear that Travyon was ontop of Zimmerman. 

I just think he deserves to be punished because he went after him after he was told not to and in the end cost a kid his life. I am sure if happened to your son then you'd have a different opinion on this...

Maybe you don't agree with second degree murder and I can understand that, but do you at least agree he deserves some jail time?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Martin attacking is just speculation though, unless I missed where multiple witnesses saw him attack. It's a fact Martin pursued Trayvon.

I can't believe a word Zimmerman says. His account of things is basically worthless.


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

What pisses me off is the fact that people are suggesting a riot will ensue if Zimmerman walks (which, in my gut, I think he will).

Suggesting that a riot will ensue is racial profiling within itself....which is how all of this mess began. Are we, or are we NOT, as a country, moving past profiling and stereotyping?

Truth be told, I was more fearful of a riot @ ONS '06 if Cena were to beat RVD.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

messi said:


> *it's true that the state hasn't proven Zimmerman is guilty beyond reasonable doubt* but in the end, he caused all this and he deserves to be punished. He went after Travyon and cost him his life whether his story is true or not. And there is always 2 sides of a story and of course Zimmerman is going to lie to save himself.
> 
> *I hope the jury does the right thing and find him guilty.*



*What a huge contradiction. If you think that the state hasn't proven it's case then the RIGHT thing is to find him not guilty. *


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

messi said:


> We disagree about this case so there is no need to argue about it. It doesn't matter what we think anyways, all that matters is what the jury thinks.
> 
> We don't know who started the fight but given the evidence of the case, it is clear that Travyon was ontop of Zimmerman.
> 
> ...


they have not proven he kept following the kid after they "told him not to" (they never told him not to)
his story is he went to see what street it was on, we cant disprove that, and as you siad, it dont matter what we think, it matters what we can prove. in till we cant disprove it, who are we to say "nope did not happen"


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

MrMister said:


> Martin attacking is just speculation though, unless I missed where multiple witnesses saw him attack. It's a fact Martin pursued Trayvon.
> 
> I can't believe a word Zimmerman says. His account of things is basically worthless.


Martin pursued himself?????? Huh?????

But I agree. His story about Travyon going for his gun when the state yesterday annihilated that claim which makes it even harder to believe Zimmerman's story.



Dark Stark said:


> *What a huge contradiction. If you think that the state hasn't proven it's case then the RIGHT thing is to find him not guilty. *


Ok my bad. Maybe he shouldn't be found guilty of second degree murder because they haven't proven it but that doesn't change the fact that Zimmerman cost the kid his life because of his irresponsible actions. I wouldn't be upset if he was found guilty though.



Rayfu said:


> they have not proven he kept following the kid after they "told him not to" (they never told him not to)
> his story is he went to see what street it was on, we cant disprove that, and as you siad, it dont matter what we think, it matters what we can prove. in till we cant disprove it, who are we to say "nope did not happen"


I doubt Travyon would have went after Zimmerman because he had no reason to, unlike Zimmerman profiled him as a criminal and wanted to stop him. But I'm not going to bother arguing that because it doesn't matter. 

Either way, he deserves to be in prison for a long time. That's all I am gonna say.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

messi said:


> Ok my bad. Maybe he shouldn't be found guilty of second degree murder because they haven't proven it but that doesn't change the fact that Zimmerman cost the kid his life because of his irresponsible actions. I wouldn't be upset if he was found guilty though.


*I'm not going to be upset either way. I think there is no reason for Zimmerman to lie so many times if he had nothing to hide. I can't believe a word the guy says because of this. Will the jury believe him? I don't know. I'm gonna laugh if he gets convicted of something though. He's such a self-righteous cunt. I'm rooting against him because of that. *


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

messi said:


> I doubt Travyon would have went after Zimmerman because he had no reason to, unlike Zimmerman profiled him as a criminal and wanted to stop him. But I'm not going to bother arguing that because it doesn't matter.
> 
> Either way, he deserves to be in prison for a long time. That's all I am gonna say.


So you doubt he would based on what?
He called Z a cracker, and as shown he talked about fighting\we peons before hand, 
Martin could of easily had profiled Z to being a rapist, or hell just decide to beat him up cause he is a "cracker" we dont know, but syaing he "had no reason to" is just niave 

you dont know maritn, you know nothing about him, you and I cant say what he would do, just we cant discount Z's story just cause "Martin would not do that"

and even if he did not, they still have to prove Z wrong, which they have not




> He's such a self-righteous cunt. I'm rooting against him because of that.


Where did you get this? where at all had you have enought time to judge him? the few times he has spoken its been about facts, so what makes him a self righteous man?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

lulz yeah I botched that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Why is Rayfu defending this moron so much?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> Where did you get this? where at all had you have enought time to judge him? the few times he has spoken its been about facts, so what makes him a self righteous man?


*"It was God's will. I regret nothing." - what a fucking douche.*


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Why is Rayfu defending this moron so much?


Because every one is ignoring how our law system works, and saying things they have no way of knowing?

How would they know what martin would or would not do.




> "It was God's will. I regret nothing." - what a fucking douche.


so if a kid was attacking you, and you had to shoot him dont you think you may try to find a way to "live with it" weather you where right to shoot or not?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> Because every one is ignoring how our law system works, and saying things they have no way of knowing?
> 
> How would they know what martin would or would not do.
> 
> ...


*If I'm stalking some kid and he attacks me it's my fucking fault. But yeah I'd defend myself. But after doing so I wouldn't blame it on God. *


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *If I'm stalking some kid and he attacks me it's my fucking fault. But yeah I'd defend myself. But after doing so I wouldn't blame it on God. *


#1 no proof he was "stalking the kid", by law he was not, and his story, which cant be dosproven, is he was not following the kid when attacked 
just not his fault, once again stick to what is proven not what you "think" (which is worthless)
and you can say that, but you have no way of knowing, you have no idea what its like to kill, justified or not, no one can say what they would or would not do in till it happens 

you may not use god (not being religious, or believing he don't like it) but you would use something, if you had kids, you would think you had to do it so you could be for your kids, if you where youngish maybe its you had more to live for
maybe even in your mind you would see him as the worst type of person 

your brain would find a way to "justify it" this was his


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

yeah but following someone around your neighborhood isn't a crime so

although no it's still not your fault if someone decides to attack you that's quite the escalation from simple following


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> yeah but following someone around your neighborhood isn't a crime so


right stalking by their laws is repeat offenses 


http://statelaws.findlaw.com/florida-law/florida-stalking-laws.html

it was a gated community, and as said he stoped following the kid, by his story, since we cant disprove it we cant sayu "that did not happen"

Even then, by law, the only thing that matters here, if Martin did attack first, he was wrong and Z is inceont


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> #1 no proof he was "stalking the kid", by law he was not, and his story, which cant be dosproven, is he was not following the kid when attacked
> just not his fault, once again stick to what is proven not what you "think" (which is worthless)
> and you can say that, but you have no way of knowing, you have no idea what its like to kill, justified or not, no one can say what they would or would not do in till it happens
> 
> ...


*If all of that is true then he had no reason to lie and he lied several times... the prosecution in their closing arguments pointed that out. 

And no, I'm not ever blaming my actions on God...


... that being said I might blame God if I drop a wide open touchdown pass. *


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> *If all of that is true then he had no reason to lie and he lied several times... the prosecution in their closing arguments pointed that out. *


*
So why did Martins girl freind lie?
dose that mean Martin is 100% to blame? no? so it dont meant he same for Z






... that being said I might blame God if I drop a wide open touchdown pass.

Click to expand...

*I never said you would blame God, I said you would find a way to justife it, his is God, a very common stance.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

It's all over and in the jury's hands now. My prediction. If he is found guilty some people will say its because no males were on the jury, same as if he is found not guilty. No one will be happy no matter what verdict is reached. I will be glad when this is out of the media and forgotten.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> So why did Martins girl freind lie?
> dose that mean Martin is 100% to blame? no? so it dont meant he same for Z
> 
> 
> ...


*Why would he need to make up a justification if he were in the right? The only people that need to make up a justification are those that aren't justified to begin with.


and Martin's girlfriend is an idiot.*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *Why would he need to make up a justification if he were in the right? The only people that need to make up a justification are those that aren't justified to begin with.
> 
> 
> and Martin's girlfriend is an idiot.*


Wrong, so wrong, killing is a HUGE deal, and it takes its toal, thereare plenty who kill a person who was robbing their house\raping their wifes, and they take years of therapy over the killing 

alot wonder "could I of done something else" and even if your right, it still makes hell on your mind 

and if she is an idiot, is it not possible Z is one to?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Dark Stark said:


> *
> ... that being said I might blame God if I drop a wide open touchdown pass. *


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> Wrong, so wrong, killing is a HUGE deal, and it takes its toal, thereare plenty who kill a person who was robbing their house\raping their wifes, and they take years of therapy over the killing
> 
> alot wonder "could I of done something else" and even if your right, it still makes hell on your mind
> 
> and if she is an idiot, is it not possible Z is one to?


*What's "wrong" about what I said? He shouldn't have to MAKE UP justifications if he was justified in his actions. That's pretty straight forward.*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *What's "wrong" about what I said? He shouldn't have to MAKE UP justifications if he was justified in his actions. That's pretty straight forward.*


How about pepoles minds dont work with laws?

a law may say you have the right to abodt, it dont mean you cant feel guity about it after words
same for killing 
same for having sex, or calling someone a bad word, you can feel guit and it not be "wrong" what you did

We are justifed by the law, it dont mean our minds justife it with the law


I may have a right to shoot a man just cause he comes in to my house, it dont mean I will feel right doing it, and a law saying its okay wont make me feel ok


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *Why would he need to make up a justification if he were in the right? The only people that need to make up a justification are those that aren't justified to begin with.*


well hopefully this kind of reasoning is never used to send someone to prison.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> How about pepoles minds dont work with laws?
> 
> a law may say you have the right to abodt, it dont mean you cant feel guity about it after words
> same for killing
> same for having sex, or calling someone a bad word, you can feel guit and it not be "wrong" what you did


*He's a wannabe cop though. His mindset is already on being vigilant. And even if you feel guilt you don't have to lie or make things up to justify a justified event.*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *He's a wannabe cop though. His mindset is already on being vigilant. And even if you feel guilt you don't have to lie or make things up to justify a justified event.*


#1 yes, often you do, the mind will justified it, its the same thing that makes psychopaths say "those guys deserve to die" but less exstream
#2 It's not so much lying as inconsistency of a story that happen over a year ago, the more you say it the more chance you miss speak

its like telophone but with your self 
#3 as said, he could just be an idiot, dont make him guity


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I never said he was guilty. I just said I can't believe a word he is saying because he has lied so much about the case and then simply blames God for the situation. *


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *I never said he was guilty. I just said I can't believe a word he is saying because he has lied so much about the case and then simply blames God for the situation. *


He did NOT blame god, do not put words in to his mouth
and thats fine, you dont trust a thing he says, that dont = believe the opposite


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> He did NOT blame god, do not put words in to his mouth
> and thats fine, you dont trust a thing he says, that dont = believe the opposite


*Sure he did. He said it was, "God's will". That's blaming God.*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *Sure he did. He said it was, "God's will". That's blaming God.*


No its not, thats saying Gods will it happen, blaming is saying its his fault, to be his fault it has to be "wrong" nothing says its "wrong"


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

The jury just asked for a full list of the evidence. I don't think we are getting a verdict today.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> No its not, thats saying Gods will it happen, blaming is saying its his fault, to be his fault it has to be "wrong" nothing says its "wrong"


*Saying it's "Gods will" means God willed it to happen and that's why it happened. That's blaming God. To their simpleton minds they think that if God wills something to happen it's going to happen no matter what. Of course that's blaming God. There's no way around that.*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *Saying it's "Gods will" means God willed it to happen and that's why it happened. That's blaming God. To their simpleton minds they think that if God wills something to happen it's going to happen no matter what. Of course that's blaming God. There's no way around that.*


Yes there is, to put blame requires soemthing to be wrong, where dose he say it was wrong?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Rayfu said:


> Yes there is, to put blame requires soemthing to be wrong, where dose he say it was wrong?


*Not necessarily. Blame can mean cause as well. It just illustrates his simpleton way of thinking though and it's quite laughable. Added on to how many times he lied it just makes me not believe him in the slightest. Doesn't mean he's guilty of anything. I just choose to not believe him. He can put this on God all he wants.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rayfu said:


> I never got this logic tell me
> 
> If I walk in to a neighborhood with "bad guys" I caused what ever happen to me, should I be found guity when I get jumped?
> 
> the fact is martin had no right attack Z, just Z is blamess about the death, it was martin attacking that cause martin to die, not Z just following him


I don't know about you man but if someone is following me with a loaded gun, I'm gonna defend myself.

Zimmerman is to blame. Trayvon could have swung first but truth is, if Zimmerman obeys what the dispatcher said and doesn't follow Trayvon then this whole situation is avoided.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

LovelyElle890 said:


> Why is this case still going on? The man is obviously guilty as sin.
> 
> He should be locked up.


So you are an eye witness and know he is guilty? I sure don't know if he is innocent or guilty because I was not there and I have not been in court seeing what the jury sees. But it sure is nice to know so many on here know for a fact he is guilty, while others know for a fact he is innocent.

Besides it's over, just waiting for the jury to come back with the verdict.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I don't know about you man but if someone is following me with a loaded gun, I'm gonna defend myself.
> 
> Zimmerman is to blame. Trayvon could have swung first but truth is, if Zimmerman obeys what the dispatcher said and doesn't follow Trayvon then this whole situation is avoided.


It could of had Martin not hit, why dose it only matter what Z did?

the situation could of been avoided, it dont mean Z is to blame, if Z stayed home it could of been aoviede, should he be found guilty for leaving his house? had the 7 eleveln guy been racist and call the cops it could of been avoied, is he to blame for not doing it? NO

Z's actions lead to martins actions, but martins are his own and he is to blame (unless you can find proof Z attacked first)

also no proof martin even knew about the gun


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rayfu said:


> It could of had Martin not hit, why dose it only matter what Z did?
> 
> the situation could of been avoided, it dont mean Z is to blame, if Z stayed home it could of been aoviede, should he be found guilty for leaving his house? had the 7 eleveln guy been racist and call the cops it could of been avoied, is he to blame for not doing it? NO
> 
> ...


Oh I'm not saying that all blame is to go on Zimmerman, don't get that impression.

Both of them could've handled this situation better. But I do think Zimmerman should get more blame than Trayvon, yes. If he followed orders than all of this would've been avoided.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, but should a man (Z) be blamed for doing something that 
A. is not against the law
B. was helping cops.

I'm not aginst saying he needs to be punished, but we have not proved it, so far it looks like Z walked for a bit, followed the kid, stoped when they said then got attacked

I cant find any blame there, and we cant disprove it yet


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rayfu said:


> Yes, but should a man (Z) be blamed for doing something that
> A. is not against the law
> B. was helping cops.


Helping cops do what?

What was Trayvon's crime? Being a tall black male wearing a hoodie walking through a nice neighborhood?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I don't know about you man but if someone is *following me with a loaded gun*, I'm gonna defend myself.


Lol how would you know he had a loaded gun? Also if someone is following me with a loaded gun I'm getting the fuck out of Dodge, not trying to bring my fists to a gunfight. 



> Zimmerman is to blame. Trayvon could have swung first but truth is, if Zimmerman obeys what the dispatcher said and doesn't follow Trayvon then this whole situation is avoided.


Well disobeying a dispatcher isn't illegal and certainly doesn't make somebody guilty of murder. A 911 dispatcher can't force you to do anything, that'd be ridiculous.

idk why you guys are arguing with rayfu it's just kinda sad he's winning


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Helping cops do what?
> 
> What was Trayvon's crime? Being a tall black male wearing a hoodie walking through a nice neighborhood?


How about catching the robbers who had been in the neighborhood for the last six months? they kept getting away cause people would not follow them so when the cops got there the kids where long gone 

He was looking at houses on a back road, aty night, in the rain, with a hoddie on

cops stop people for FAR less and will ask whats up, a civaln \who lives there has just as much right to protect their houses and make sure someone is not breaking the rules.

Z wanted the cops to querstion the kid (why he did not ask anything)
the kid di not live there, it was a gated community, and looking at houses? sorry, it comes with the territory

If I go down three roads form here and look at houses like that then I to will have guys watching me\calling the cops
and I'm white


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> Lol how would you know he had a loaded gun? Also if someone is following me with a loaded gun I'm getting the fuck out of Dodge, not trying to bring my fists to a gunfight.
> 
> Well disobeying a dispatcher isn't illegal and certainly doesn't make somebody guilty of murder. A 911 dispatcher can't force you to do anything, that'd be ridiculous.
> 
> idk why you guys are arguing with rayfu it's just kinda sad he's winning


I never said disobeying a dispatcher was illegal nor did I say that disobeying a dispatcher made Zimmerman guilty of murder. I said the situation could've been avoided if he listened to the dispatcher instead of trying to play hero for no apparent reason.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Notorious said:


> I never said disobeying a dispatcher was illegal nor did I say that disobeying a dispatcher made Zimmerman guilty of murder. I said the situation could've been avoided if he listened to the dispatcher instead of trying to play hero for no apparent reason.


the reason was the break ins had been going on for 6 months and they keep gettign away cause no one follows them so the cops can find them, is that not a good reason?


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

According to my TV, it looks like the verdict should be coming soon so we'll see what happens.

Still will be shocked if Zimmerman is found guilty.



Rayfu said:


> the reason was the break ins had been going on for 6 months and they keep gettign away cause no one follows them so the cops can find them, is that not a good reason?


But Trayvon wasn't breaking into anyone's house. If Trayvon was attempting to rob someone then that would be something different, but he wasn't. Zimmerman just made the assumption that he was based on his appearance.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Me to, I'm not aginst the idea of he MAY of hit first ect, but we cant prove it so this is the right call far better to let him go then punish a man cause we judge him wrongly


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Rayfu said:


> Me to, I'm not aginst the idea of he MAY of hit first ect, but we cant prove it so this is the right call far better to let him go then punish a man cause we judge him wrongly


The forensics were some pretty solid proof. But I doubt that you even care so whatever.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> The forensics were some pretty solid proof. But I doubt that you even care so whatever.


no it was not, no DNA or any proof that Z hit first, just things that can mean Martin did not, but DONT 1005 proof it


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I moved back in my home town and my mom is around and it take 10 or 15 minutes arguing in a car where we want to get a cheeseburger and a beer. In Wisconsin.

"You decide. I always have to pick. You pick."
"No, you pick. I'm sick of this."
"Look, I'm not picking the bar. You pick the bar."
"I'll pay for it if you pick the bar."
"No, YOU pick the bar and I'LL pay for it!"

Or "Which movie do you want to see?" Ever ask a woman "Which movie do you want to see?"
The fight can be longer than the film.

I can't imagine 6 women on a murder trial. They'll argue for a month.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> The forensics were some pretty solid proof. But I doubt that you even care so whatever.


*What forensics are you talking about? I'm pretty sure the forensic evidence was neutral and didn't do a damn thing for the prosecutions case.*


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

I am guessing he is found guilty. The media is pushing for guilty which fueled public opinion, the judge is pushing for guilty. The obama admin is pushing for guilty. I wouldn't be surprised if the obama admid tampered with the jury.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The jury is sequestered and sees none of that so it doesn't matter.*


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *The jury is sequestered and sees none of that so it doesn't matter.*


They atempte to, but evne they admitted it gets harder as time goes on 

AND, this case has been building for 17 months, they had not picked out the jury at that time, they have had some influnce and they most likely know this is a big deal


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Notorious said:


> I'm not debating with you. I don't want to debate with you.


You think you're me...




llamadux said:


> I am guessing he is found guilty. The media is pushing for guilty which fueled public opinion, the judge is pushing for guilty. The obama admin is pushing for guilty.* I wouldn't be surprised if the obama admid tampered with the jury.*


*sigh*..just because he wants a guilty doesnt mean he'll manipulate evidence...With so much else on his plate at the moment, nah...come on


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

:lmao How did someone manage to bring Obama into this? And Obama hasn't done much for black people while in office so why start now?


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

He won't let his *potential sons* killer go free and look like a fool for defending him. Already used the DOJ to help stage pro treyvon rallies.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> :lmao How did someone manage to bring Obama into this? And Obama hasn't done much for black people while in office so why start now?


I see the mods deleted our comments.:lol But anyway, that's paranoia at its finest. They say Obama hates white people, but he was raised by whites and his mom's white.:weezy


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Altough the kid probaly didn't deserve to die, i want to see the outrage and hilarity that will follow dat non- guilty verdict.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

wrestle_champion said:


> I see the mods deleted our comments.:lol But anyway, that's paranoia at its finest. They say Obama hates white people, but he was raised by whites and his mom's white.:weezy


*yeah it was that or give out infractions. *


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dark Stark said:


> *yeah it was that or give out infractions. *


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree that Trayvon Martin has a questionable background, but its hard to side with George Zimmerman given the fact he took the life of an unarmed 17 year-old black teenager. When using a firearm, it is not difficult to fire a non-fatal shot that will immobilize an attacker such as the leg or the shoulder. Unfortunately, some people are trigger happy.

If he really thought Trayvon was that much of a troublemaker, he should've remained in his vehicle when he called the cops and let them do their job instead of him getting out and trying to play hero. He could've avoided all this including the blood on his hands. He also chose not to testify which leads me to believe he's not telling the truth. He wanted to kill that kid.

In conclusion, I think he's guilty as sin yet he will be acquitted of the murder charges and the Sanford riots will begin. 

- Vic


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> When using a firearm, it is not difficult to fire a non-fatal shot that will immobilize an attacker such as the leg or the shoulder.


I stopped here.

You watch too many movies if you believe this bullshit.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Vic Capri said:


> When using a firearm, it is not difficult to fire a non-fatal shot that will immobilize an attacker such as the leg or the shoulder. Unfortunately, some people are trigger happy.


You have to use this in the context of the case we are discussing and the circumstances surrounding the shot. The claim is that he was having his head beat in on the pavement. The best shot in the world gets his head beat in on the pavement, hes firing indiscriminately into the body of his attacker. There's not enough time to say, "I better shoot him in the leg or shoulder".

What a horribly ignorant thing to say on your part.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Glass Shatters said:


> You have to use this in the context of the case we are discussing and the circumstances surrounding the shot. The claim is that he was having his head beat in on the pavement. The best shot in the world gets his head beat in on the pavement, hes firing indiscriminately into the body of his attacker. There's not enough time to say, "I better shoot him in the leg or shoulder".
> 
> What a horribly ignorant thing to say on your part.


If you don't know the evidence, this is what comes out of people's mouths.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

shoe1985 said:


> If you don't know the evidence, this is what comes out of people's mouths.


No, that is the claim that was made and I specifically used the word "claim". I didn't say it happened one way or the other and anyone with an 8th grade level of reading comprehension can see that. It's simple really. You can't compare a shot on the range to someone you claim is on top of you. It is easy to pinpoint shots and grouping at someone you are not in a physical struggle with.

And nothing came out of my mouth, by the way. This is an Internet forum. I used a keyboard.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

He shot and killed an unarmed person. I don't really need any evidence. He has to serve some time.

Either way, in jail or not, Zimmerman is not going to be able to live a normal life ever again. He basically have a TARGET on him. The best thing for him is to go to prison and not serve in general population.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

USAUSA1 said:


> He shot and killed an unarmed person. I don't really need any evidence. He has to serve some time.
> 
> Either way, in jail or not, Zimmerman is not going to be able to live a normal life ever again. He basically have a TARGET on him. The best thing for him is to go to prison and not serve in general population.



Are you really serious when you say a person needs to serve time when an unarmed person is shot and killed? Really? An unarmed person can be dangerous and if someone is sitting on you beating you in the face and you do whatever you can to get the person to stop then you should not serve time. 

I'm not saying that actually happened in this case but if so GZ deserves to go free. Anyone that feels their life is in danger has a right to use any type of force even if the attacker is unarmed. That's the law in Florida.

I don't know why the jury is taking to long to figure this out. They have been deliberating for 2 days now. They need to decide one way or the other and get it over with.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

USAUSA1 said:


> He shot and killed an unarmed person. I don't really need any evidence. He has to serve some time.
> 
> Either way, in jail or not, Zimmerman is not going to be able to live a normal life ever again. He basically have a TARGET on him. The best thing for him is to go to prison and not serve in general population.


*That's a pretty ignorant thing to say. The LAW says he can do that in certain situations. *


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark Stark said:


> *That's a pretty ignorant thing to say. The LAW says he can do that in certain situations. *


But this situation isn't one of them.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> But this situation isn't one of them.


*We'll find out when the jury gets back. :hayden2

BTW did you ever list that forensic evidence you said that helped the prosecution out so much?*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Dark Stark said:


> *We'll find out when the jury gets back. :hayden2
> 
> BTW did you ever list that forensic evidence you said that helped the prosecution out so much?*












kobra = owned per the usual.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news...-whistleblower-fired-20130713,0,2426704.story
The special prosecutor in the George Zimmerman case has fired her information technology director, who last month testified that he found evidence on Trayvon Martin's cell phone that Zimmerman's lawyers say the state never turned over, according to a Jacksonville.com report.

According to the report, Ben Kruidbos received a scathing letter from State Attorney Angela Corey's office Friday morning, calling him untrustworthy and adding he "can never again be trusted to step foot in this office."

Kruidbos testified last month that he found embarrassing photos found on Trayvon's cellphone, including pictures of a clump of jewelry on a bed, underage nude females, marijuana plants and a hand holding a semiautomatic pistol. Defense attorneys allege that data wasn't turned over to them as part of the evidence exchange process, known as discovery.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

more proof he is a drug dealing thug and a thief. the only reason he was even in that town was because he was suspended for punching a bus driver.
if zimmerman didn't shoot him he would end up in jail or dead anyways.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

llamadux said:


> more proof he is a drug dealing thug and a thief. the only reason he was even in that town was because he was suspended for punching a bus driver.
> if zimmerman didn't shoot him he would end up in jail or dead anyways.


Defense wouldn't use that anyway, they had a chance to use the toxicology report but didn't because then the state could bring up Zimmerman assaulting an officer and his restraining orders with an ex-wife and other negative character stuff also.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

What does Trayvon smoking weed or getting suspended from school have to do with the murder though? Is that supposed to justify Zimmerman killing him? Oh well he smoked weed and he got suspended from school a couple times so that's 100% proof that Zimmerman only shot him out of self-defense. Oh and let's not act like Zimmerman had a squeaky clean past for before the confrontation either.

And as for your last sentence goes...I guess Zimmerman just did a favor for society huh? Just took out another black kid that was destined for prison anyway. Might as well kill him now and get it over with huh?.

:kobe


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.cnn.com/2013/07/13/justice/zimmerman-it-firing/index.html?hpt=hp_t1

http://www.cnn.com/2012/06/20/justice/florida-martin-case-police-chief

If you won't follow the leftist agenda they'll get rid of you and find someone who will. Downright scary.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Geeve said:


> Defense wouldn't use that anyway, they had a chance to use the toxicology report but didn't because then the state could bring up Zimmerman assaulting an officer and his restraining orders with an ex-wife and other negative character stuff also.


You mean like the state alredy is? they did it atleast two times


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

llamadux said:


> if zimmerman didn't shoot him he would end up in jail or dead anyways.


If you're trying to prove to us how idiotic you can be, I must say you are in the zone right now...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Don't bother responding to llamadux he's gone from the thread.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Btw Zimmerman is a complete pussy. What I'm saying has little to do with the actual trial and whether or not Zimmerman is guilty but more of in a real life situation.

Assuming the story presented in court is true, which it more than likely is...That Zimmerman & Trayvon got into a fight and Trayvon who is a skinny teenage kid with Zimmerman being a grown ass man, and Trayvon was beating the hell out of him and Zimmerman's only response was to pull out a gun...that's some true bitch shit right there. Take your ass whooping like a man and get over it, there's no need to go shoot someone because you can't fight and you're getting your ass kicked. This goes beyond Zimmerman, this is with anyone of any race. No need to run and get a gun because you can't fight with your hands and you get your ass kicked. Like I said earlier in my post, this has little do with what I think the actual verdict should be but more my personal opinion.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Btw Zimmerman is a complete pussy. What I'm saying has little to do with the actual trial and whether or not Zimmerman is guilty but more of in a real life situation.
> 
> Assuming the story presented in court is true, which it more than likely is...That Zimmerman & Trayvon got into a fight and Trayvon who is a skinny teenage kid with Zimmerman being a grown ass man, and Trayvon was beating the hell out of him and Zimmerman's only response was to pull out a gun...that's some true bitch shit right there. Take your ass whooping like a man and get over it, there's no need to go shoot someone because you can't fight and you're getting your ass kicked. This goes beyond Zimmerman, this is with anyone of any race. No need to run and get a gun because you can't fight with your hands and you get your ass kicked. Like I said earlier in my post, this has little do with what I think the actual verdict should be but more my personal opinion.


Absolutely 100% this.

Nothing screams coward more so than a grown man shooting an unarmed kid because he was getting his ass kicked.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Btw Zimmerman is a complete pussy. What I'm saying has little to do with the actual trial and whether or not Zimmerman is guilty but more of in a real life situation.
> 
> Assuming the story presented in court is true, which it more than likely is...That Zimmerman & Trayvon got into a fight and Trayvon who is a skinny teenage kid with Zimmerman being a grown ass man, and Trayvon was beating the hell out of him and Zimmerman's only response was to pull out a gun...that's some true bitch shit right there. Take your ass whooping like a man and get over it, there's no need to go shoot someone because you can't fight and you're getting your ass kicked. This goes beyond Zimmerman, this is with anyone of any race. No need to run and get a gun because you can't fight with your hands and you get your ass kicked. Like I said earlier in my post, this has little do with what I think the actual verdict should be but more my personal opinion.


The doctors say Martin was phsycialy fit, real fit, he was quite in shape, in the prime of his life aginst a older man who was declinigng and not in shape

and what wouyld you say if it was true that Martin went for the gun? then its not just a butt kicking


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rayfu said:


> The doctors say Martin was phsycialy fit, real fit, he was quite in shape, in the prime of his life aginst a older man who was declinigng and not in shape
> 
> and what wouyld you say if it was true that Martin went for the gun? then its not just a butt kicking


Well then if Martin went for the gun then it's a completely different situation. But we don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Well then if Martin went for the gun then it's a completely different situation. But we don't know if that's true or not.


I qoute you


> Assuming the story presented in court is true, which it more than likely is


the story is he went for the gun, in your example you said you where going to assume it was.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Btw Zimmerman is a complete pussy. What I'm saying has little to do with the actual trial and whether or not Zimmerman is guilty but more of in a real life situation.
> 
> Assuming the story presented in court is true, which it more than likely is...That Zimmerman & Trayvon got into a fight and Trayvon who is a skinny teenage kid with Zimmerman being a grown ass man, and Trayvon was beating the hell out of him and Zimmerman's only response was to pull out a gun...that's some true bitch shit right there. Take your ass whooping like a man and get over it, there's no need to go shoot someone because you can't fight and you're getting your ass kicked. This goes beyond Zimmerman, this is with anyone of any race. No need to run and get a gun because you can't fight with your hands and you get your ass kicked. Like I said earlier in my post, this has little do with what I think the actual verdict should be but more my personal opinion.


Aint even sure what to say about this except you gotta be nuts. I can handle myself in a fight but if I couldn't and someone was whooping my ass I'd pull my gun out and shoot him. That simple. I guess in multicultural America though it's a "bitch move" to defend your life when an angry minority is beating the shit out of you.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Rayfu said:


> I qoute you
> the story is he went for the gun, in your example you said you where going to assume it was.


I didn't know that part. Well yeah it's different if Trayvon went for the gun but I still hold the same belief in general about not shooting someone because you're losing a fight.



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Aint even sure what to say about this except you gotta be nuts. I can handle myself in a fight but if I couldn't and someone was whooping my ass I'd pull my gun out and shoot him. That simple. I guess in multicultural America though it's a "bitch move" to defend your life when an angry minority is beating the shit out of you.


You win some, you lose some. Take the ass whooping like a man and get over it. There's no need to go get a gun to shoot someone if you're either losing a fight or can't fight.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> *This isn't about race to me and yeah I'd feel the same way if the roles were reversed.*





Menacing Nemesis said:


> *I guess in multicultural America though it's a "bitch move" to defend your life when an angry minority is beating the shit out of you.*




Nice way to contradict yourself.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

I would think that the woman beating, cop attacking guy with MMA training would be the angry one but I guess not.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*so the jury wants clarification on manslaughter charge... hmmmmm*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

llamadux said:


> Kruidbos testified last month tha...shit?
> [img]http://i.qkme.me/3v646l.jpg[/img]


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i really don't care about the case but it is hella interesting. There are worse crimes happening right now, it sucks that this case has been blown up so much.

Just interested to see how the various parties watching the case will react.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Why is this case so fucking important? How many people have been murdered since Trayvon died and have received next to no media attention? It's bullshit.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Why is this case so fucking important? How many people have been murdered since Trayvon died and have received next to no media attention? It's bullshit.


I doubt the media really cares. They just want the ratings, money from the ratings, and to divide people which by the the look of this thread it's working. And by dividing people that could cause riots which means more ratings and money for the media.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wrestle_champion said:


> I doubt the media really cares. They just want the ratings, money from the ratings, and to divide people which by the the look of this thread it's working.


True, thats all they care about. Whats crazy is if a network decided to focus on other real issues atm im sure theyd get backlash from some group.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

kobra860 said:


> I would think that the woman beating, cop attacking guy with MMA training would be the angry one but I guess not.



exactly


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Going to recess for dinner. Everyone hold their breath for an hour.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

they are really making a big deal about the women in the jury. Is there a number that shows women to be smarter and better when in a jury?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Nah Soup I think it has to do with them being mothers and siding with Trayvon's mom. *


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dark Stark said:


> *Nah Soup I think it has to do with them being mothers and siding with Trayvon's mom. *


Whenever ive been picked to be on a jury your always asked if the case effects your personally. If these women feel Zimmerman is guilty for killing a mothers son then that ain't right. I hope them having children doesn't influence the case/verdict.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Are they going to have a verdict today or no?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

A lot of information here the mainstream media hasn't reported. Seems pretty obvious self-defense.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

wrestle_champion said:


> Nice way to contradict yourself.


How'd I contradict myself? I would feel the same way but the rest of society wouldn't. There's no way Notorious would be saying the same shit if Trayvon was the one getting his ass beat and shot in self defense. It's all because Trayvon is the black kid and Z is a supposedly white man.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Z isn't white.*


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Dark Stark said:


> *Z isn't white.*


Yeah I know but most people think he is.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Dark Stark said:


> *Z isn't white.*


Which is something that most people don't seem to understand, it's way easier to just diminish something to an argument about race than it is to actually look at it with an unbiased view.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> How'd I contradict myself? I would feel the same way but the rest of society wouldn't. There's no way Notorious would be saying the same shit if Trayvon was the one getting his ass beat and shot in self defense. It's all because Trayvon is the black kid and Z is a supposedly white man.


Saying what same shit? That Zimmerman is a pussy if he was losing a fight and chose to shoot an unarmed person? I'd feel the same about that regardless of race. Someone doing that is bitchmade regardless of what race they are.

Zimmerman isn't white btw.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Notorious said:


> Saying what same shit? That Zimmerman is a pussy if he was losing a fight and chose to shoot an unarmed person? I'd feel the same about that regardless of race. Someone doing that is bitchmade regardless of what race they are.
> 
> Zimmerman isn't white btw.


Technically he is white. But remember this isn't about race. :side:


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> Saying what same shit? That Zimmerman is a pussy if he was losing a fight and chose to shoot an unarmed person? I'd feel the same about that regardless of race. Someone doing that is bitchmade regardless of what race they are.
> 
> Zimmerman isn't white btw.


Uh no if someone attacks you and is beating your head on the concrete while sitting on your chest so you can't breathe you are not a pussy for shooting them instead of losing consciousness and possibly dying. That's fucking retarded.

Hey kobra instead of red repping me for posting a video containing information outside the narrative you've been suckling from, how about actually being open to new information? Ya know, like someone even vaguely interested in the truth?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Technically he is white. But remember this isn't about race. :side:


*No, technically is isn't. *


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Saying what same shit? That Zimmerman is a pussy if he was losing a fight and chose to shoot an unarmed person? I'd feel the same about that regardless of race. Someone doing that is bitchmade regardless of what race they are.


Yeah you wouldn't say that if Trayvon getting the beating. Even if you would I know most people wouldn't.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dark Stark said:


> *No, technically is isn't. *


So your saying technically any mixed-race person is whatever ever race they "look" like the most?


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *No, technically is isn't. *


Isn't he half white?

Either way, its stupid to bring race into this because people will just use it to their advantage. If they want him to be white, he'll be white, if they want him to be Latino, he'll be Latino.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

technically zimmerman is black too so we're really getting somewhere by focusing on race


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

wrestle_champion said:


> So your saying technically any mixed-race person is whatever ever race they "look" like the most?


*No, why would I say that? 

Z is just as white as Barak Obama....does anyone call Obama white?*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dark Stark said:


> *No, why would I say that?
> 
> Z is just as white as Barak Obama....does anyone call Obama white?*


Well I got that impression from you.....

And isn't it whatever race the dad is since his genes might be strongest?

Zimmerman=More caucasian genes

Obama=More African genes.

Or something along those lines I don't know. White is just describing skin color, caucasian is describing background.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark Stark said:


> *
> 
> Z is just as white as Barak Obama*


No he isn't.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> No he isn't.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't their mothers both white? So yeah, he's literally every bit as white as Obama is, which is half.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> No he isn't.


*Sure he is. Why do you keep on posting the opposite of what is true in this thread? Still looking for that forensic evidence that is so great for the prosecution?*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

While you guys are talking about Race im missing snippets of Ted due to switching back and forth. Will there be a decision tonight? I thought recess was supposed to be over 30 minutes ago.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Yeah you wouldn't say that if Trayvon getting the beating. Even if you would I know most people wouldn't.


Why wouldn't I say that if Trayvon was losing the fight? Is it because I'm black and Trayvon is black so therefore I would side with the black person no matter what the circumstances are?

Enlighten me. Since you know more about myself than I do.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Notorious said:


> Saying what same shit? That *Zimmerman is a pussy if he was losing a fight and chose to shoot an unarmed person*? I'd feel the same about that regardless of race. Someone doing that is bitchmade regardless of what race they are.
> 
> Zimmerman isn't white btw.




Let me ask you this, if someone was sitting on you and hitting you in the head and you felt your head hit the ground would you pussy out and shoot him or try to get him off with your hands until you were knocked out or died?

I would shoot if I had a gun, and if not I would run my hands along the ground and if I happened upon a big enough rock I would swing it has hard as I could towards his head to stop him. If the guy died oh well. I pussied out and saved my life, even if I wasn't in danger it would feel like I was if I was getting punched in my head. One very weak punch to a certain area of the head can kill a person.

I don't know if all this happened to GZ, but if so he committed self defense.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*If Zimmerman's head was bashed on the concrete repeatedly like he said, wouldn't the back of his head look worse than it actually did? 

Not that I'm saying that Trayvon didn't hit him at all, but I do think that Zimmerman has been either lying, or exaggerating alot of the things he said throughout this whole trial.*


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Deadman's Hand said:


> *If Zimmerman's head was bashed on the concrete repeatedly like he said, wouldn't the back of his head look worse than it actually did?
> 
> Not that I'm saying that Trayvon didn't hit him at all, but I do think that Zimmerman has been either lying, or exaggerating alot of the things he said throughout this whole trial.*


Looked to me like he was bleeding pretty bad. Since when do you have to get beaten within an inch of your life before you can defend yourself?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

Notorious said:


> Why wouldn't I say that if Trayvon was losing the fight? Is it because I'm black and Trayvon is black so therefore I would side with the black person no matter what the circumstances are?
> 
> Enlighten me. Since you know more about myself than I do.


Well if not then you're a rare exception. Blacks are almost unanimously on Trayvon's side while whites seem to be split down the middle. Blacks nearly always support each other in general no matter the situation.

Anyway you can talk tough all you want but I know if you were getting your ass whooped you'd do what you had to. We all would.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*IMO, he would not have gotten his ass whooped if he stayed in his car.

If your a memeber of the Neighborhood Watch, and you see any "suspicious" activity, you are required to do the following:

1)Report the activity to the police.

2)And stay where you are, and don't try to confront the person, because you would be putting yourself in danger.

Zimmerman only did one of those things, he decided to confront Trayvon, even though he wasn't supposed to. IMO, if he just stayed in his car, this trial wouldn't be happening.*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Well if not then you're a rare exception. Blacks are almost unanimously on Trayvon's side while whites seem to be split down the middle. Blacks nearly always support each other in general no matter the situation.
> 
> Anyway you can talk tough all you want but I know if you were getting your ass whooped you'd do what you had to. We all would.


I'm not saying I'd sit there and just let him beat the hell out of me. But I wouldn't intentionally try to kill him unless he was trying to kill me.

Zimmerman says he felt like that but me personally, I'm just not believing him. You and some of others in this thread may and that's perfectly fine. I'm entitled to that opinion just like you are with yours.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dark Stark said:


> *Z isn't white.*


Im sorry, but America has and will continue to block that out...I mean, aren't the Black panthers planning to attack whites if Zimmerman is found not guilty according to some? I've hated from the jump that this case was televised just because I knew the general public would involve their ignorance..Twitter has been terrible

But yeah, I dont know how many times many have turned this into a black and white issue while and labeling Zimmerman as white it seems. In a slight way, they're doing the same thing they're mad about Zimmerman supposedly doing: Stereotyping


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Not guilty.*


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Riot time. :mark:


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So predictable. Would've been shocked if he was found guilty.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

im shocked. Now i hear the ppl in my house making noise :lmao


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*And not a damn thing will happen.*


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Of course.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Knew it, there was no case for murder.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

FULL ACQUITTAL! JUSTICE FOR GEORGIE


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, that sucks.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah well. Still think he could've and even from his own account should've been caught on the manslaughter charge. That wasn't too surprising though given how bad the prosecution looked.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

:fpalm


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

dan the marino said:


> Ah well. Still think he could've and even from his own account should've been caught on the manslaughter charge. That wasn't too surprising though given how bad the prosecution looked.


Manslaughter is years in prison. I can see why they went not guilty. It was manslaughter at worst.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

so obvious, seriously if anthony was able to get a not guilty verdict, then there was no way zimmerman was going to get a guilty verdict, that's just goes to show how high profile cases end up


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Not guilty. I knew it.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

This some bullshit.

What little faith I had in the system is gone now.

On the otherhand, I hope blacks don't start rioting, as thats not justice.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

That verdict was more obvious than John Cena going over.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Ah, hopefully the inevitable riots will be the last we hear of this shit. Get it over with already! Oh, and wipe Florida off the face of the Earth if possible.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Not surprised at all our justice system in this country has been joke for a awhile now and this once again proves it. Hey everyone you are now welcome to stalk black teenagers in Florida and shoot them just remember to claim self defense and you will be alright.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Except the justice system got it right this time.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

. . .Florida.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*

Nice. I'm happy for him. I hope you guys take the threat of violence seriously because it could get really bad. I'm ready to defend myself if I have to and I hope all of you are as well.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I wonder if Trayvon's girlfriend has her "not guilty" nails on*


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I expect nothing less from 'MURICA.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

LOL People gonna be mad. I wanted the guy to be found guilty too, but this is so much more entertaining.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Highest incarceration rate in the world but dude gets nothing for killing a kid. MERICA.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

The ensuing riots will be fucking thugs looting and acting violently while disguising it as an angry reaction to the verdict.

"Man, that verdict is bulls--- oh, that is one nice ass PS3!"


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Meh, really disagree but I can't say I'm surprised either. Oh well. Karma's still gonna kick this dude in the ass sooner or later.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nice. I'm happy for him. I hope you guys take the threat of violence seriously because it could get really bad. I'm ready to defend myself if I have to and I hope all of you are as well.


Are you all boned up thinking about how you might get to shoot somebody 'in self defense'?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Hey, that's the justice system for you. The prosecution needs to do a better job next time.*


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Awaiting riots.....


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

This is about to be a crazy next few days.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

When was the last time a huge case had the person being found guilty? 

Casey Anthony was announced not guilty I believe 

That tsnaravrvfvavev or whatever the fuck that Boston bomber guy was named was found not guilty. 


Now this

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

There's no winner in this. 1 person is dead. That being said, i'd NEVER EVER want to put someone in jail when I still have doubt in my mind, I can prove something...If im still not 100% sure he started the fight, it would be wrong of me to give a man a guilty plead. I just ant do it and wouldnt want nobody doing hat to me

Don't blame the system, white America or anyone other than the prosecution. this is their job and they didnt do a good enough job of it.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Cycloneon said:


> When was the last time a huge case had the person being found guilty?
> 
> Casey Anthony was announced not guilty I believe
> 
> ...


Timothy McVeigh was a pretty big one and he was guilty and executed. This was about 20 years ago though...

The Boston kid hasn't been tried yet I don't think.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Good thing we let that harmless murderer go so that we get back to focusing on those dangerous marijuana users.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Well hopefully it will be civil tonight. Will be funny if on tomorrow and see most on here humbled though. It was an overblown case, it was obvious he would be found not guilty because the prosecution had nothing. It just depended on if the jury would act with their head or heart. Hopefully this shit ends this weekend. So sick that there are worse crimes happening now and this trial was treated like it was a global crime someone committed.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> When was the last time a huge case had the person being found guilty?
> 
> Casey Anthony was announced not guilty I believe
> 
> ...


The boston bombing kid plead not guilty. There hasn't been a trial yet


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Them prosecutors fucked up with what they charged him with, nothing to do with America.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

GZ will need to go into the witness protection program now?

And I'm curious why only white people on ABC now are being interviewed and all are saying this is racial oppression. I am surprised to see white people say that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Pretty sure most people saying he should've been found guilty would fail a quiz about the trial's basic facts.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Time for the homeboys to go steal some TVs.

I sure Twitter is blowing up with rage right now.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Facking bullshit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JUSTICE!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I doubt any riots will actually happen over the ruling of this trial.


----------



## Perfect Poster (Apr 26, 2008)

Blame the prosecution. Can't prove full 100% intent to kill, can't send him to jail.

As bad as the case looks, can't say I disagree with the verdict.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Meh, just about everyone in my house called not guilty, except for my dad.

If the prosecution didn't go for straight-up murder the whole case, they would have had a fighting chance, and it could have gone either way.

There still wasn't enough evidence to convict him for manslaughter I think, especially with Florida's Stand Your Ground law really protecting him in the case.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will Justice be served?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

who is that chick in the middle

she looks hot


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Notorious said:


>


This. 

My hatred for this country has reached an all-time high.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I bet most of the people saying this shows that it's alright to kill black youth don't feel that the OJ case made it alright to kill white women.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Meh, just about everyone in my house called not guilty, except for my dad.
> 
> If the prosecution didn't go for straight-up murder the whole case, they would have had a fighting chance, and it could have gone either way.
> 
> There still wasn't enough evidence to convict him for manslaughter I think, especially with Florida's Stand Your Ground law really protecting him in the case.


Stand Your Ground has to do with not retreating if someone approaches you. This was clear-cut self-defense.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Asenath said:


> Are you all boned up thinking about how you might get to shoot somebody 'in self defense'?


You mean like you would be if he was found guilty? I don't wanna shoot anyone and I don't want there to be riots either. It could push some fence sitters over the side but it's not worth innocent whites dying over.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

smh


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Except George Zimmerman was never in any danger from Trayvon Martin.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Perfect Poster said:


> Blame the prosecution. Can't prove full 100% intent to kill, can't send him to jail.


THANK YOU


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

JOAL.COM said:


> who is that chick in the middle
> 
> she looks hot


The defense attorney for Zimmerman with his wife and kid.

JusticeCones!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Bullshit though. Real fucking shame this guy gets to get away with this


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> You mean like you would be if he was found guilty? I don't wanna shoot anyone and I don't want there to be riots either. It could push some fence sitters over the side but it's not worth innocent whites dying over.


Oh man the poor innocent whites. They have it so hard in 'MURICA.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Asenath said:


> Except George Zimmerman was never in any danger from Trayvon Martin.


He was getting the shit kicked out of him and Zimmerman said that Martin made a death threat and tried to get 
Zimmerman's gun to kill Zimmerman with his own gun. Do you know anything about this case?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Except George Zimmerman was never in any danger from Trayvon Martin.


:lmao what?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He should have been convicted of Involuntary Manslaughter. Whatever though.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> You mean like you would be if he was found guilty? I don't wanna shoot anyone and I don't want there to be riots either. It could push some fence sitters over the side but *it's not worth innocent whites dying over*.












I'm out of this thread. Ta!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Notorious said:


> Oh man the poor innocent whites. They have it so hard in 'MURIKKKA.


Fixed.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

Why is CNN interviewing children?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> He was getting the shit kicked out of him and Zimmerman said that Martin made a death threat and tried to get
> Zimmerman's gun to kill Zimmerman with his own gun. Do you know anything about this case?


If you believe the word of the guy charged with the crime. Conveniently for George Zimmerman, the star witness for the prosecution is dead.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If only Zimmerman had taken this long to decide Trayvon was guilty ay fellas?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

@ Asenath

Good because you clearly don't know anything about the case.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

How the fuck did Zimmerman not have the intent or at least know he couldv'e killed trayvon if he pulled the gun and shot him? what, did he just want to wound him? you're shooting a guy, you need to go to jail for that


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> He was getting the shit kicked out of him and Zimmerman said that Martin made a death threat and tried to get
> Zimmerman's gun to kill Zimmerman with his own gun. Do you know anything about this case?


Zimmerman was following him and confronted him. Trayvon was the one defending himself and standing his ground. Zimmerman was looking for something that wasn't there in being suspicious of him.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Not exactly surprised by this. I mean just look at the Casey Anthony case. But anyway, if I was Zimmerman, I would be on the first flight out to Europe or China. Theres no way in hell, I'll stay in America, especially when everyone and their mamas are claiming they'll kill him(Zimmerman) themselves, and even the fuckin Black Panthers came out of retirement and placed a $10,000 hit on Zimmerman.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Asenath said:


> If you believe the word of the guy charged with the crime. Conveniently for George Zimmerman, the star witness for the prosecution is dead.


Rachel Jeantel is very much alive. No, she didn't sound like an illiterate, retarded Harlem Hippo at all.
She did a bang up job for Trayvon.

Zimmerman: Best friend is a U.S. Marshal.
Trayvon's best friend? Not so much!


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

SPCDRI said:


> The defense attorney for Zimmerman with his wife and kid.
> 
> JusticeCones!


That's a man all the way to the left? Remember the movie White Chicks?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Notorious said:


> Oh man the poor innocent whites. They have it so hard in 'MURICA.


Getting blamed for every bad thing that's ever happened in history is something only we have to worry about.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Getting blamed for every bad thing that's ever happened in history is something only we have to worry about.


Oh man. I feel so bad for the white people in America. You guys just have it so hard. It must be so tough.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> How the fuck did Zimmerman not have the intent or at least know he couldv'e killed trayvon if he pulled the gun and shot him? what, did he just want to wound him? you're shooting a guy, you need to go to jail for that


No, firing a gun in self-defense should not be a crime. 



dummyman said:


> Zimmerman was following him and confronted him. Trayvon was the one defending himself and standing his ground. Zimmerman was looking for something that wasn't there in being suspicious of him.


Evidence doesn't support this version of events.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> Pretty sure most people saying he should've been found guilty would fail a quiz about the trial's basic facts.


If Zimmerman never got out of his car, nothing would've happened. Is that not true? Love ya CP but I can't say I agree with you on this one.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

CamillePunk said:


> @ Asenath
> 
> Good because you clearly don't know anything about the case.


Like you knew anything Mr. Believe Anything From Youtube As Long As It's Not Mainstream.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Getting blamed for every bad thing that's ever happened in history is something only we have to worry about.


to be fair, white people have done a lot of fudged up stuff

on the other hand, much of it was to each other so its a bit of a wash


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, those lawyers for Zimmerman are too good, picked apart the prosecution.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Amazing_Cult said:


> Yeah, those lawyers for Zimmerman are too good, picked apart the prosecution.


the prosecution did a good enough job picking themselves apart


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

CamillePunk said:


> No, firing a gun in self-defense should not be a crime.
> 
> Evidence doesn't support this version of events.


What Trayvon was doing was fighting off a stalker. What Zimmerman was doing was getting his ass beat so he thought he should shoot him. He wrongly profiled and stalked him when he did nothing wrong and didn't even realize himself what a creep he looked liked and had no idea what things couldve looked like from Trayvons point of view


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Meanwhile in Florida; a black mother of two goes to jail for 20 years for firing warning shots _into the air_ to defend herself against her abusive husband.

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57433184/fla-mom-gets-20-years-for-firing-warning-shots/


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> If Zimmerman never got out of his car, nothing would've happened. Is that not true? Love ya CP but I can't say I agree with you on this one.


Getting out of your car doesn't mean if someone attacks you you can't defend yourself. That's ridiculous. 



kobra860 said:


> Like you knew anything Mr. Believe Anything From Youtube As Long As It's Not Mainstream.


You mean the video where all the information given had reliable sources in the description? Meanwhile you believe the mainstream media which doctored the audio footage to make Zimmerman sound like a racist. OK.


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> Evidence doesn't support this version of events.


Cops advised Zimmerman not to confront Trayvon. He did anyway. You're a kid on the street. Somebody creeps on you and approaches you. What are you gonna do with such a short time window? You're gonna seek to take the guy down before any harm comes to you. That's what I'd do. That's what millions of people would do. The guy at fault is the guy racially profiling me, carrying a gun.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Evolution said:


> Meanwhile in Florida; a black mother of two goes to jail for 20 years for firing warning shots _into the air_ to defend herself against her abusive husband.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57433184/fla-mom-gets-20-years-for-firing-warning-shots/


Can you please also link us to evidence from the prosecution and the defense from that case? Kind of an empty shot just to post this in retaliation to this case


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

death 2 ******


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



JOAL.COM said:


> to be fair, white people have done a lot of fudged up stuff
> 
> on the other hand, much of it was to each other so its a bit of a wash


Every race of people on this planet have done terrible stuff and they don't get blamed for it as a whole. Whites have done many great things and nobody gives us thanks for it. It's always "oh you white people made black people into slaves". It's never "thanks white people for inventing this or that". I don't want anyone kissing our ass but a little appreciation would be nice. Blame us for all the bad stuff and never give us credit for the good is all that happens.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Wasn't he carrying a bag of skittles.

I'LL CONFRONT HIM!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Getting blamed for every bad thing that's ever happened in history is something only we have to worry about.


Look everyone, this guy just wants to forget history and pretend it never happened and ignore the effects of it today!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

dummyman said:


> Cops advised Zimmerman not to confront Trayvon. He did anyway. You're a kid on the street. Somebody creeps on you and approaches you. What are you gonna do with such a short time window? You're gonna seek to take the guy down before any harm comes to you. That's what I'd do. That's what millions of people would do. The guy at fault is the guy racially profiling me, carrying a gun.


No the police did not advise Zimmerman to do anything. The 911 dispatcher is not the police and has no authority.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

its okay the reality show and made for tv special will make enough money to cure all wounds EVERYONES GOT A PRICE


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Evolution said:


> Meanwhile in Florida; a black mother of two goes to jail for 20 years for firing warning shots _into the air_ to defend herself against her abusive husband.
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-201_162-57433184/fla-mom-gets-20-years-for-firing-warning-shots/


That's how it is in MURICA.

Higher chance of going to jail for killing a dog than a black person.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Every race of people on this planet have done terrible stuff and they don't get blamed for it as a whole. Whites have done many great things and nobody gives us thanks us for it. It's always "oh you white people made black people into slaves". *It's never "thanks white people for inventing this or that". I don't want anyone kissing our ass but a little appreciation would be nice. Blame us for all the bad stuff and never give us credit for the good is all that happens.*


Oh really? A school textbook might tell you otherwise....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Every race of people on this planet have done terrible stuff and they don't get blamed for it as a whole. Whites have done many great things and nobody gives us thanks for it. It's always "oh you white people made black people into slaves". It's never "thanks white people for inventing this or that". I don't want anyone kissing our ass but a little appreciation would be nice. Blame us for all the bad stuff and never give us credit for the good is all that happens.


What's your favorite thing they invented?

Is it THE KLAN?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> What Trayvon was doing was fighting off a stalker. What Zimmerman was doing was getting his ass beat so he thought he should shoot him. He wrongly profiled and stalked him when he did nothing wrong and didn't even realize himself what a creep he looked liked and had no idea what things couldve looked like from Trayvons point of view


This perfectly sums it up. If it were Trayvon following an unarmed Zimmerman, Trayvon would be sitting _under_ the jail right now. Plus, everyone would be saying "why'd he even have a gun? Thug."

Black man with a gun automatically becomes a thug, and a black man stalking a dude walking home in the rain, would've been found guilty in about two hours.

It's such a joke.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Menacing Nemesis isn't the brightest bulb in the bucket, especially with his last post.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

white people killed native americans

and invented barry manilow

i expect an apology immediately


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Following a person one time for a few minutes =/= stalking.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



wrestle_champion said:


> Oh really? A school textbook might tell you otherwise....


I'm talking about by other people, not what it says in "school textbooks".


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

#MartialLaw


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

And here come the riots.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Notorious said:


> What's your favorite thing they invented?
> 
> Is it THE KLAN?


Or the gas chamber?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Yo, all this talk is pointless. I got pitch forks, bats, lighters, my Run DMC CD, and a couple of choppas...ARE WE RIOTING OR WHAT?!!!*


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Notorious said:


> What's your favorite thing they invented?
> 
> Is it THE KLAN?


Nah but I bet you love that computer you're using right now, or the internet you're using to write to me with or the english language you're typing with. Aint all that awesome?

You're welcome.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

did you know hitler was white


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

$100 says South Park makes a hilarious episode based on this whole thing


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Trayvon Martin had 4 minutes to sprint 60 yards to his dad's house. He didn't. He turned around and sucker punched
Zimmerman. Don't bring Skittles to a gun fight, dummy.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nah but I bet you love that computer you're using right now, or the internet you're using to write to me with or the english language you're typing with. Aint all that awesome?
> 
> You're welcome.


*Je peux ecriver en Francais aussi.*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> I'm talking about by other people, not what it says in "school textbooks".


Well you're bitching and saying whites don't get recognition. That's ONE example of your recognition right there. School text books are written by other 'people. Are you saying aliens wrote it?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Sad but true.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> Sad but true.


the term overreaction comes to mind


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Man, anyone siding with Zimmerman is a real scumbag and I say that with alot of hate. He wrongly took away a young mans life under false suspicion


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

This thread is imploding in on itself.

I blame Redead's people



kobra860 said:


> Sad but true.


:lmao


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

SPCDRI said:


> Trayvon Martin had 4 minutes to sprint 60 yards to his dad's house. He didn't. He turned around and sucker punched
> Zimmerman. Don't bring Skittles to a gun fight, dummy.


Yeah and then Zimmerman could've shot the 12yr old son of the woman his father was dating too. Two for one right?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> Man, anyone siding with Zimmerman is a real scumbag and I say that with alot of hate. He wrongly took away a young mans life under false suspicion


unk2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Hank Scorpio said:


> This thread is imploding in on itself.
> 
> I blame Redead's people


we invented algebra, the alphabet and 9/11

youre welcome


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JOAL.COM said:


> the term overreaction comes to mind


Not really. Did you hear what happened to the Voting Rights Act?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> Following a person one time for a few minutes =/= stalking.


You're forgetting the little detail about Zimmerman following him _with a gun_.

That's why he even felt emboldened in the first place.

Trayvon did not and could not have reached for the gun. This is proven.

Zimmerman's full of shit.

Are you a female, by the way? Because if so, imagine you're walking alone at night, and some weird creep is following you. Fight or flight. Trayvon had every right to stand his ground, and if some weirdo is following me, I'm picking up a rock or anything I have.

Not to mention, I personally believe Zimmerman was already prime and ready with his method of removal at hand, or else he never on Earth would have had the balls to start that confrontation. This is an aside, btw, because I know that point is not provable.

Why was he looking at house street signs behind the houses again? :lol

He's been lying since day one.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Not surprised. Horrible prosecution, but fact remains Florida has stupid laws. Besides the beaches and Disney, pretty shitty state.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nah but I bet you love that computer you're using right now, or the internet you're using to write to me with or the english language you're typing with. Aint all that awesome?
> 
> You're welcome.


Oh man. The white man is so glorious. White people invented water too huh?

Why don't you just a start a white appreciation thread while you're at it?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



wrestle_champion said:


> Well you're bitching and saying whites don't get recognition. That's ONE example of your recognition right there. School text books are written by other 'people. Are you saying aliens wrote it?


Yeah but nobody cares what textbooks say. Besides they don't really make a big deal about those inventors being white. If someone black makes something oh you know they'll make sure to drive it in your head that he or she was black.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

He was a high school football player who was "running" for 4 minutes and the prosecution never explained why
he didn't run home when Jeantel placed Martin a mere 60 yards from his father's house. An athlete should run that
in under 10 seconds. 

No, Martin doubled back and tried to write a check his ass couldn't cash. Zimmerman killed him in clear self defense.
The end. Now look at all the rioting that is going to happen that wouldn't happen if Zimmerman was convicted. 
Whites don't riot over dumb shit like this. Not one White in ten in America agreed with the O.J. case but there
weren't any White rioters.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Notorious said:


> Oh man. The white man is so glorious. White people invented water too huh?
> 
> Why don't you just a start a white appreciation thread while you're at it?


They also invented sunshine, the color blue, and sliced bread. In that order.


----------



## Wayne Rooney's Fellatio Slave (Sep 6, 2012)

JOAL.COM said:


> we invented algebra, the alphabet and 9/11
> 
> youre welcome


Bangers and mash

Beat that


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Notorious said:


> Why don't you just a start a white appreciation thread while you're at it?


:mark: :skip


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> You're forgetting the little detail about Zimmerman following him _with a gun_.


But it was perfectly legal for him to be carrying a gun so what's the problem there?



> Trayvon did not and could not have reached for the gun.


Based on what evidence? 



> Are you a female, by the way? Because if so, imagine you're walking alone at night, and some weird creep is following you. Fight or flight. Trayvon had every right to stand his ground, and if some weirdo is following me, I'm picking up a rock or anything I have.


If I think somebody is following me I'm gonna get out of dodge not go start a fist fight with some stranger. If they got close I'd start a dialogue, not a fight.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



SPCDRI said:


> :mark: :skip


:bigworm


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

SPCDRI said:


> Trayvon Martin had 4 minutes to sprint 60 yards to his dad's house. He didn't. He turned around and sucker punched
> Zimmerman. Don't bring Skittles to a gun fight, dummy.


I'm sorry, but whatever your point of view on this matter is, that is a really scummy thing to say and you really should be ashamed of yourself. A kid is needlessly dead. You're saying that Trayvon should've run from the situation. Why aren't you saying that George Zimmerman shouldn't have gone to confront an unarmed teenager with a loaded gun?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

to be fair white people did invent sliced bread

it was during the french revolution


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Notorious said:


> :bigworm


:barkley :barkley2


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

SPCDRI said:


> He was a high school football player who was "running" for 4 minutes and the prosecution never explained why
> he didn't run home when Jeantel placed Martin a mere 60 yards from his father's house. An athlete should run that
> in under 10 seconds.
> 
> ...


This last paragraph is so stupid my brain hurts reading it.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



SPCDRI said:


> :mark: :skip


I don't see how you can have his picture as your avatar. I believe there was too much reasonable doubt to find him guilty, but the fact remains he killed a 17 year old son.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

kobra860 said:


> Sad but true.


Because a mexican shot a black teen?...That's probably just another day in some of these inner cities


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nah but I bet you love that computer you're using right now, or the internet you're using to write to me with or the english language you're typing with.


By the way a person who helped create the first personal computer was Dr. Mark Dean.










http://www.invent.org/hall_of_fame/38.html



Striker said:


> This last paragraph is so stupid my brain hurts reading it.


He's in major troll mode right now. I wouldn't pay attention to him.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if I agree with Zimmerman going home for what he did. He certainly did something wrong that night but I don't think he should have been found guilty of murder either.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh mercy, we got Al Sharpton raging on MSNBC.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Notorious said:


> Oh man. The white man is so glorious. White people invented water too huh?
> 
> Why don't you just a start a white appreciation thread while you're at it?


Nah but we invented the way to clean water so you don't catch a disease from it. You're welcome again.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

Thanks to CP, I don't have to really post at all this thread :


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> But it was perfectly legal for him to be carrying a gun so what's the problem there?
> 
> Based on what evidence?
> 
> If I think somebody is following me I'm gonna get out of dodge not go start a fist fight with some stranger. If they got close I'd start a dialogue, not a fight.


You also aren't a 17 year old kid... And you aren't Treyvon. People react differently.

CP your gimmick is extremely old. You aren't edgy because you disagree with the popular opinion on every thought.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Fucking skin...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Everybody all asshurt about my main man Georgie Justice should go see how many little kids are getting stabbed and shot
in Chicago every fucking day. Oh, and Zimmerman is Peruvian and identifies himself as a Hispanic on census forms but
keep acting like he's a White European. That doesn't make you people sound like idiots at all.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

insanitydefined said:


> Oh mercy, we got Al Sharpton raging on MSNBC.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

JOAL.COM said:


> who is that chick in the middle
> 
> she looks hot


These people look scary as fuck, and the girl in the middle looks like her eyebrows were painted on. :lmao


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nah but we invented the way to clean water so you don't catch a disease from it. You're welcome again.


Oh man. OH PRAISE THE WHITE MAN. WE ARE NOT WORTHY.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Striker said:


> You also aren't a 17 year old kid... And you aren't Treyvon. People react differently.
> 
> CP your gimmick is extremely old. You aren't edgy because you disagree with the popular opinion on every thought.


What are you talking about? Everything I've said has been factual and based on the evidence. Just because it's contradictory to the narrative people are mindlessly sheeping doesn't mean I'm trying to be EDGY by presenting facts. :lmao

I don't care if an opinion is popular or not, if it's wrong I'm going to say so and explain why, which is what I've done.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

PRAISE THE WHITE MAN.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Nah but we invented the way to clean water so you don't catch a disease from it. You're welcome again.


Is that what you told the Native Americans?


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Sad but true.


Wait, you follow HITCH on Twitter? :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Every race of people on this planet have done terrible stuff and they don't get blamed for it as a whole. Whites have done many great things and nobody gives us thanks for it. It's always "oh you white people made black people into slaves". It's never "thanks white people for inventing this or that". I don't want anyone kissing our ass but a little appreciation would be nice. Blame us for all the bad stuff and never give us credit for the good is all that happens.


Nah fuck that. You wanna sit here with your pro white attitude like ya'll the only people who invented shit and should be recognized for it. Fuck that. White people treated almost every other race like shit and you wanna act like it's not a big deal.

Do you know why most black people automatically support a random black person in a court case or some type of situation? It's because for centuries we've had to deal with our own people being harrassed, getting beat down or killed just for being black by the KKK, or any other racist white organization. And when it came time for justice, there was no justice. Half the time those murders never made it to trial. And if they did, they always walked free. White people got away with killing thousands of people in other races for centuries because they ran, and still do run the country. Obama might be president but them white people in Congress who vetoed his shit really got the power.

So every time a case like this happens, millions of black people garner support because of how black people have been treated by the justice system for centuries. The outcome of the case is a message to Black America. In this case, Black America is taking that message as, "It's ok to lie in court, not mind your business when a black boy is walking to the store, get into a fight and shoot him, because a black boy's life in America don't mean shit." And yes I'm saying black because if the roles was reversed, (victim white, suspect ******** black), his ass would be looking at a life sentence no matter how awful the prosecution was. The prosecution could have been represented 1 month old babies and the verdict would still be life. 

I don't give a fuck about technicalities, technical justice terms, or anything else. He got away with killing that boy regardless of how terrible the prosecution was.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

JOAL.COM said:


> we invented algebra
> 
> youre welcome


I hated algebra at school, fuck you.


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Everybody all asshurt about my main man Georgie Justice should go see how many little kids are getting stabbed and shot
> in Chicago every fucking day. Oh, and Zimmerman is Peruvian and identifies himself as a Hispanic on census forms but
> keep acting like he's a White European. That doesn't make you people sound like idiots at all.


You're an idiot because you are glorifying a man who we 100% know killed a 17 year old. We don't know what happened, but we know he killed him. The fact you are glorifying him makes you look like a scumbag.

^^^Nothing to do with race^^^^ so don't pull the "reverse racist" BS


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this is revenge over what OJ did



Mozza said:


> I hated algebra at school, fuck you.


i like how you singled out algebra and not 9/11 8*D


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

https://twitter.com/search?q=#IfIEverSeeZimmerman&src=tren

I can't believe this is trending fpalm


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

This thread is really f***ing sad, man. It really is.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Now George sues for malicious prosecution and then sues NBC for defamation. ZIMMERMAN GONNA GET PAID, YO!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



kobra860 said:


> Is that what you told the Native Americans?


Before or after they gave them smallpox?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

dummyman said:


> This threat is really f***ing sad, man. It really is.


That's the USA for you. The Land of Ultimate Shame.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Notorious said:


> Oh man. OH PRAISE THE WHITE MAN. WE ARE NOT WORTHY.


Not like that at all. Just think white people deserve some appreciation is all. All we get is blame though.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Headliner said:


> Nah fuck that. You wanna sit here with your pro white attitude like ya'll the only people who invented shit and should be recognized for it. Fuck that. White people treated almost every other race like shit and you wanna act like it's not a big deal.
> 
> Do you know why most black people automatically support a random black person in a court case or some type of situation? It's because for centuries we've had to deal with our own people being harrassed, getting beat down or killed just for being black by the KKK, or any other racist white organization. And when it came time for justice, there was no justice. Half the time those murders never made it to trial. And if they did, they always walked free. White people got away with killing thousands of people in other races for centuries because they ran, and still do run the country. Obama might be president but them white people in Congress who vetoed his shit really got the power.
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Headliner said:


> Nah fuck that. You wanna sit here with your pro white attitude like ya'll the only people who invented shit and should be recognized for it. Fuck that. White people treated almost every other race like shit and you wanna act like it's not a big deal.
> 
> Do you know why most black people automatically support a random black person in a court case or some type of situation? It's because for centuries we've had to deal with our own people being harrassed, getting beat down or killed just for being black by the KKK, or any other racist white organization. And when it came time for justice, there was no justice. Half the time those murders never made it to trial. And if they did, they always walked free. White people got away with killing thousands of people in other races for centuries because they ran, and still do run the country. Obama might be president but them white people in Congress who vetoed his shit really got the power.
> 
> ...


The way to fight racist cops isn't to have them throw more people in prison for crimes they didn't commit. You should want LESS people in prison for crimes they didn't commit, not more. It's so backwards. 

The racist cops should be the enemy, not non-blacks in general. fpalm


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

JOAL.COM said:


> i like how you singled out algebra and not 9/11 8*D


You have to take the good with the bad 8*D


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I for one would like to extend a personal thank you to CamillePunk for battling ignorance so the rest of us don't have to, keep on keeping on.

And now MSNBS is quoting Martin Luther King, the rage on that channel over this is going to be hilarious.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Gah, all these people crying. Getting all salty and carrying on like asshurt little bitches.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> But it was perfectly legal for him to be carrying a gun so what's the problem there?
> 
> Based on what evidence?
> 
> If I think somebody is following me I'm gonna get out of dodge not go start a fist fight with some stranger.


The problem is, when you have a gun, you know the power of that gun. Anyone who owns one knows the weight of one. The last thing you do is go looking for confrontations, which is _exactly_ what Zimmerman was doing. He wasn't looking for street signs, and so if he starts lying about the very first thing, what else is he lying about?

Based on the re-enactments in court. It was positioned behind him (according to Zimmerman), which would have made it impossible for Trayvon to have _seen_ his gun, and reached for his gun. In the dark no less. While madness was going on, of course, according to Zimmerman. 

He's a wannabe cop, who knew the right bullshit to say (well, putting aside his comical Tom Cruise lines. "You got me!" ha) for undiscerning ears. Shame.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> What are you talking about? Everything I've said has been factual and based on the evidence. Just because it's contradictory to the narrative people are mindlessly sheeping doesn't mean I'm trying to be EDGY by presenting facts. :lmao
> 
> I don't care if an opinion is popular or not, if it's wrong I'm going to say so and explain why, which is what I've done.


I'm talking about how in every thread you attempt to bash down whatever opinion is popular.

If anyone disagrees with you, they're "mindless sheep". It's worn out and comes off as trolling.

I don't care if people say Z shouldn't be convicted, there's a good argument for that, I disagree, but I can see the reasoning. I don't understand how anyone could logically say Z wasn't at fault for what he did that night.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm with CP. Also, all of your tears are so yummy and sweet.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SPCDRI said:


> Gah, all these people crying. Getting all salty and carrying on like asshurt little bitches.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Striker said:


> I'm talking about how in every thread you attempt to bash down whatever opinion is popular.


That's simply not true. I've always been consistent with my views, I don't just take a side depending on whatever's least popular.

Go ahead and show me two threads where I've had contradicting opinions. You can't, because I don't just arbitrarily pick a side to troll. I'm sorry if you often find yourself disagreeing with me but that's not my problem and doesn't mean I must be a troll. Maybe you just aren't very intelligent and often have opinions on issues not based in reason?


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Headliner said:


> Nah fuck that. You wanna sit here with your pro white attitude like ya'll the only people who invented shit and should be recognized for it. Fuck that. White people treated almost every other race like shit and you wanna act like it's not a big deal.
> 
> Do you know why most black people automatically support a random black person in a court case or some type of situation? It's because for centuries we've had to deal with our own people being harrassed, getting beat down or killed just for being black by the KKK, or any other racist white organization. And when it came time for justice, there was no justice. Half the time those murders never made it to trial. And if they did, they always walked free. White people got away with killing thousands of people in other races for centuries because they ran, and still do run the country. Obama might be president but them white people in Congress who vetoed his shit really got the power.
> 
> ...


Amen.

While we're on the topic of racism and all that shit. There is racism among all races, but it all started with whites and their superiority complex. It goes back to when white historians changed the descriptions of Egyptians and even religious figures like Jesus and changed the color of their skin. And I'm sure it goes back even further than that. Other races hold a rightful hatred towards white people based on hundreds of years of persecution.

This case has made me even more racist towards white people than I already was. And you know what's sad about that?

IM FUCKING WHITE.

Unfortunately I think it's too late and too much damage has been done to society for the race issue to ever be nonexistent. It's really sad.

But back to the case. It's very sad that this kid had to die all over this bullshit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone ever notice how few black people tna has?

whats up with that


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I knew this forum had some real assholes but this is just ... really? The internets a sick place and its sad to know such awful mindsets inhabit human bodies. waste of skin

Zimmerman siders, please kill yourself. im out


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

SPCDRI said:


> Gah, all these people crying. Getting all salty and carrying on like asshurt little bitches.


:lmao i hope i never have to hear about skittles and ice tea again.

Some of you guys need to calm down though. Media has gotten you hooked on a case that is really nothing compared to tragedies and crimes happening as we speak. Z killed Trayvon but we have no idea how it went down, the prosecutors never came up with a case that shows that Zimmerman was guilty. If anyone is to blame its them, they made it to easy for Zimmerman. 

Oh and its Florida


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I knew this forum had some real assholes but this is just ... really? The internets a sick place and its sad to know such awful mindsets inhabit human bodies. waste of skin
> 
> Zimmerman siders, please kill yourself. im out


so if someone disagrees with your opinion, they should kill themselves?

seems reasonable


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Headliner said:


> Nah fuck that. You wanna sit here with your pro white attitude like ya'll the only people who invented shit and should be recognized for it. Fuck that. White people treated almost every other race like shit and you wanna act like it's not a big deal.
> 
> Do you know why most black people automatically support a random black person in a court case or some type of situation? It's because for centuries we've had to deal with our own people being harrassed, getting beat down or killed just for being black by the KKK, or any other racist white organization. And when it came time for justice, there was no justice. Half the time those murders never made it to trial. And if they did, they always walked free. White people got away with killing thousands of people in other races for centuries because they ran, and still do run the country. Obama might be president but them white people in Congress who vetoed his shit really got the power.
> 
> ...


:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap

I wasn't gonna say anything in this thread to give some of the A-Holes any ammo, but I will say this, Karma is gonna come Zimmerman's way and I will enjoy it!!!!!!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

MrMister said:


> Manslaughter is years in prison. I can see why they went not guilty. It was manslaughter at worst.


Maybe. They definitely were aiming too high though, especially with the crappy prosecution. Zimmerman was out looking for a fight, followed and confronted someone, and when a fight broke out he shot first. It wasn't straight up murder at all but had he gone about his business or just called the cops and left it be as the dispatcher said to this mess would have been avoided.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

OOOW, in your faces!!! Hurt's that jusitce system doesn't it?


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



CamillePunk said:


> The way to fight racist cops isn't to have them throw more people in prison for crimes they didn't commit. You should want LESS people in prison for crimes they didn't commit, not more. It's so backwards.
> 
> The racist cops should be the enemy, not non-blacks in general. fpalm


I don't think Headliner is saying that it should be against all non-blacks in general. Zimmerman is no innocent. 

Ask yourself seriously this question:


LilOlMe said:


> This perfectly sums it up. If it were Trayvon following an unarmed Zimmerman, Trayvon would be sitting _under_ the jail right now. Plus, everyone would be saying "why'd he even have a gun? Thug."
> 
> Black man with a gun automatically becomes a thug, and a black man stalking a dude walking home in the rain, would've been found guilty in about two hours.
> 
> It's such a joke.


Do you honestly believe that this is not true?! They were _already_ trying to make Trayvon the thug. They were already trying to make him the violent aggressor. Could you imagine if _he_ had the gun; he was the one who started following; and Zimmerman was unarmed?

You can say in all seriousness that you think he wouldn't have gotten convicted?! You think they would have let him just go home right after the murder happened, like what happened with Zimmerman?

Give me a break.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

https://twitter.com/icecube



> The Trayvon Martin verdict doesn't surprise me. Stanford, FL never wanted Zimmerman arrested. Now he's free to kill another child.





> I meant Shitford, FL. Sorry I misspelled it.


:lol


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> Uh no if someone attacks you and is beating your head on the concrete while sitting on your chest so you can't breathe you are not a pussy for shooting them instead of losing consciousness and possibly dying. That's fucking retarded.
> 
> Hey kobra instead of red repping me for posting a video containing information outside the narrative you've been suckling from, how about actually being open to new information? Ya know, like someone even vaguely interested in the truth?





Dark Stark said:


> *Sure he is. Why do you keep on posting the opposite of what is true in this thread? Still looking for that forensic evidence that is so great for the prosecution?*





kobra860 said:


> This.
> 
> My hatred for this country has reached an all-time high.


kobra getting shit on and no selling per the usual.


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

Zimmerman being not guilty is proper justice. That's all.. the law overrides emotion.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Headliner said:


> Nah fuck that. You wanna sit here with your pro white attitude like ya'll the only people who invented shit and should be recognized for it. Fuck that. White people treated almost every other race like shit and you wanna act like it's not a big deal.


Every race of people treats each other like shit. I could give you a huge list of shit the Japanese have done just during WWII alone. You talk about blacks getting lynched by the KKK but tens of thousands of whites have been murdered in South Africa. All this should tell you maybe multiculturalism isn't working out.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> I don't think Headliner is saying that it should be against all non-blacks in general. Zimmerman is no innocent.
> 
> Ask yourself seriously this question:
> 
> ...


Who's "they"?


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

JOAL.COM said:


> anyone ever notice how few black people tna has?
> 
> whats up with that


MANIC is black, white, hispanic, indian, finnish american, latvian AND asian

He is the god of races... and 0.9 ratings


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



CamillePunk said:


> What are you talking about? Everything I've said has been factual and based on the evidence. Just because it's contradictory to the narrative people are mindlessly sheeping doesn't mean I'm trying to be EDGY by presenting facts. :lmao
> 
> I don't care if an opinion is popular or not, if it's wrong I'm going to say so and explain why, which is what I've done.


Yeah I don't think you're trying to be edgy. You honestly come across as pretty reasonable most of the time. 



Headliner said:


> Nah fuck that. You wanna sit here with your pro white attitude like ya'll the only people who invented shit and should be recognized for it. Fuck that. White people treated almost every other race like shit and you wanna act like it's not a big deal.
> 
> Do you know why most black people automatically support a random black person in a court case or some type of situation? It's because for centuries we've had to deal with our own people being harrassed, getting beat down or killed just for being black by the KKK, or any other racist white organization. And when it came time for justice, there was no justice. Half the time those murders never made it to trial. And if they did, they always walked free. White people got away with killing thousands of people in other races for centuries because they ran, and still do run the country. Obama might be president but them white people in Congress who vetoed his shit really got the power.
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to attempt to argue your historical points whatsoever. Black people have been screwed over by the criminal justice system since the system has existed. That's a fact and anybody arguing with you on that is a moron. 

I wouldn't even argue with you if you said that right now juries and the criminal justice system in general value a white person's life over a black person's life. This case is a race issue because of Martin's race, not Zimmerman. It's a racial issue because people see it as the system not caring that a black kid was killed. 

You might be right in saying that the case was decided before it even started. With different facts that were condemning Zimmerman still might have beat the charges. However I don't think the facts that were presented were enough to say that Zimmerman was guilty of a murder. 

Yeah there is plenty to be pissed off about as far as race goes but I don't think this is one of the many reasons.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Every race of people treats each other like shit. I could give you a huge list of shit the Japanese have done just during WWII alone. You talk about blacks getting lynched by the KKK but tens of thousands of whites have been murdered in South Africa. All this should tell you maybe multiculturalism isn't working out.


this post doesnt make any sense

you claim raises kill each other, and then say multiculturalism isnt working?

so white people should be separated from white people?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> That's simply not true. I've always been consistent with my views, I don't just take a side depending on whatever's least popular.
> 
> Go ahead and show me two threads where I've had contradicting opinions. You can't, because I don't just arbitrarily pick a side to troll. I'm sorry if you often find yourself disagreeing with me but that's not my problem and doesn't mean I must be a troll. Maybe you just aren't very intelligent and often have opinions on issues not based in reason?


When did I say anything about me disagreeing with you?

I also find it funny how you talk about intelligence, which isn't relevant to this discussion. I wasn't aware that intelligence was measured by going on the Internet, reading articles, and repeating them. I'm just wondering, did you college? If so, where?

I'm basing my opinion on me being a 17 year old African-American and thinking what it would be like to die for absolutely no reason, but that I looked suspicious.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

It's sad to me how the media (I'm talking everyone) completed overhyped this trial and pushed a narrative even before all of the evidence was presented. 

Yes Zimmerman ultimately pulled the trigger, but a lot of important details are unknown and not proveable. You have to present evidence "beyond a reasonable doubt" to convinct, and it was never even close.

Angela Corey overcharged Zimmerman too tbh, probably should've gone for manslaughter instead.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah I don't think you're trying to be edgy. You honestly come across as pretty reasonable most of the time.


Thank you FITZ.



> I'm not even going to attempt to argue your historical points whatsoever. Black people have been screwed over by the criminal justice system since the system has existed. That's a fact and anybody arguing with you on that is a moron.
> 
> I wouldn't even argue with you if you said that right now juries and the criminal justice system in general value a white person's life over a black person's life. This case is a race issue because of Martin's race, not Zimmerman. It's a racial issue because people see it as the system not caring that a black kid was killed.
> 
> ...


This. Just because I'm saying they got it right doesn't mean I'm saying the justice system isn't awful and racist. It is, but in this situation given the evidence, the correct verdict is reached. 

If anyone wants to make a thread raging against the extremely racist drug war I'm right there with you. Even though I'm pretty sure on the internet that's a *gasp* popular opinion.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Anybody who felt Zimmerman should have been found guilty has no clue how the law works tbh. There was no chance he was going to be found guilty, and nor should he have been. People cheering and celebrating are dumb as fuck though, can't celebrate a 17 year old getting killed, even ifnI felt the right decision was made in court.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Anybody who felt Zimmerman should have been found guilty has no clue how the law works tbh. There was no chance he was going to be found guilty, and nor should he have been. People cheering and celebrating are dumb as fuck though, can't celebrate a 17 year old getting killed, even ifnI felt the right decision was made in court.


I don't think anybody is celebrating that a 17 year old was killed.

Maybe the KKK.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Disgusted right now


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

KingJohn said:


> Anybody who felt Zimmerman should have been found guilty has no clue how the law works tbh. There was no chance he was going to be found guilty, and nor should he have been. People cheering and celebrating are dumb as fuck though, can't celebrate a 17 year old getting killed, even ifnI felt the right decision was made in court.


Exactly, but for some reason people don't understand this. Yes, a kid got killed, and we know it was by Zimmerman, but there is more to the story. Witnesses said they saw Trayvon on top punching Zimmerman. This is a shut case with this because all Zimmerman has to say is he was scared for his life, and grab the gun. 

It saddens me to see people continue to use race, when they don't if this is a race issue. When Al Sharpton and Jesse Jackson came out without knowing the facts, I knew this was going to get bad. 

I will not say I know what happened that night because I don't. The only person who truly knows the truth is Zimmerman.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



JOAL.COM said:


> this post doesnt make any sense
> 
> you claim raises kill each other, and then say multiculturalism isnt working?
> 
> so white people should be separated from white people?


Races, like white, black and Asian.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Every race of people treats each other like shit. I could give you a huge list of shit the Japanese have done just during WWII alone. *You talk about blacks getting lynched by the KKK but tens of thousands of whites have been murdered in South Africa.* All this should tell you maybe multiculturalism isn't working out.


Yeah I know it's rough out here in the hood. :ti


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The only thing that would have been outrageous about this whole thing is if someone, of any race, being convicted of murder with such a weak case. No one should ever be convicted with what the prosecution threw out there. No one. *


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> Disgusted right now


Did you truly think Zimmerman was going to jail? You have to prove the case, and all the legal experts said the prosecution was failing from day one.


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

Zimmerman started tis whole thing by deciding it would be cool to follow a guy with a gun in the middle of the night... for no reason. This would have never have happened if he would have just not been so suspicious of a BLACK MAN. He's black so obviously I should follow him with a gun right?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> I don't think anybody is celebrating that a 17 year old was killed.
> 
> Maybe the KKK.


....and Menacing Nemesis possibly.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Roger Sterling said:


> It's sad to me how the media (I'm talking everyone) completed overhyped this trial and pushed a narrative even before all of the evidence was presented.
> 
> Yes Zimmerman ultimately pulled the trigger, but a lot of important details are unknown and not proveable. You have to present evidence "beyond a reasonable doubt" to convinct, and it was never even close.
> 
> Angela Corey overcharged Zimmerman too tbh, probably should've gone for manslaughter instead.


Didnt they kind of admit the only reason this even went to trial is because of outside pressure from media, etc? Evidence just wasnt there?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

People making it a race issue are idiots, it couldn't be that there was no evidence and that the prosecution could only poke holes in the defense's story, and in no way came close to reaching the burden of proof needed to convict of 2nd degree murder. No no no, he got off because Trayvon was black, shit's dumb as fuck.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

TomahawkJock said:


> Zimmerman started tis whole thing by deciding it would be cool to follow a guy with a gun in the middle of the night... *for no reason*. This would have never have happened if he would have just not been so suspicious of a BLACK MAN. He's black so obviously I should follow him with a gun right?


You do know that they had break-ins of houses weeks before, right? He is part of the neighborhood watch. It is late at night, he sees someone he doesn't know, what would you do? 

He followed the law, and that is why he got away with this.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

they probably should have gone with manslaughter instead of murder. I didn't follow the case that much but it seemed like they couldn't prove he had intent to murder Trayvon.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*^I agree, but that doesn't mean much if the prosecution can't make that case. Which they didn't do, and now we end up here. If people are going to do something to Zimmerman, which I believe they won't, then they might as well go ahead and do something about the prosecution too. They're the ones that screwed up.

Edit: I was talking to TJock*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I think people are aware of the law and the way the court works guys. Doesn't mean that this should be brushed aside and given a thumbs up.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

No matter what you think about the verdict Zimmerman should have stayed in his car. He had no reason to get out of the car and was even told not to. Trayvon Martin died because George Zimmerman didn't listen to a 911 operator.


----------



## Armor King (May 25, 2011)




----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> Didnt they kind of admit the only reason this even went to trial is because of outside pressure from media, etc? Evidence just wasnt there?


Yeah, the cops investigated, no charges got filed, then the story got out and they arrested him.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *If people are going to do something to Zimmerman, which I believe they won't*


And what makes you think that nothing will happen to him?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> I think people are aware of the law and the way the court works guys. Doesn't mean that this should be brushed aside and given a thumbs up.


*I dont know. It seems like some on here have no clue. They expect that a guilty verdict should be given when the prosecution has no case at all. *


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

So stupid reading all the tweets from people on #IfIEverSeeZimmerman


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> People making it a race issue are idiots, it couldn't be that there was no evidence and that the prosecution could only poke holes in the defense's story, and in no way came close to reaching the burden of proof needed to convict of 2nd degree murder. No no no, he got off because Trayvon was black, shit's dumb as fuck.


It was called a race issue before this.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dark Stark said:


> *I dont know. It seems like some on here have no clue. They expect that a guilty verdict should be given when the prosecution has no case at all. *


indeed

justice isnt emotional, its logical

too many are thinking with their heart


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dark Church said:


> No matter what you think about the verdict Zimmerman should have stayed in his car. He had no reason to get out of the car and was even told not to. Trayvon Martin died because George Zimmerman didn't listen to a 911 operator.


amazing how none of this shit could be happening now if only he listened.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Headliner said:


> Nah fuck that. You wanna sit here with your pro white attitude like ya'll the only people who invented shit and should be recognized for it. Fuck that. White people treated almost every other race like shit and you wanna act like it's not a big deal.
> 
> Do you know why most black people automatically support a random black person in a court case or some type of situation? It's because for centuries we've had to deal with our own people being harrassed, getting beat down or killed just for being black by the KKK, or any other racist white organization. And when it came time for justice, there was no justice. Half the time those murders never made it to trial. And if they did, they always walked free. White people got away with killing thousands of people in other races for centuries because they ran, and still do run the country. Obama might be president but them white people in Congress who vetoed his shit really got the power.
> 
> ...


LOL Fuck outta here with that shit. This case had nothing to do with skin color, shit makes me laugh when I see people stereotype themselves and others by their ethnic background and cry racist every time something like this happens. Zimmerman would have killed that kid regardless of skin color my dude, he is an insecure pussy who wanted to be a hero to his community. All your doing is perpetuating this shit when you bring up your skin color every five minutes, its 2013 for fucks sake I thought society was past this.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> No matter what you think about the verdict Zimmerman should have stayed in his car. He had no reason to get out of the car and was even told not to. Trayvon Martin died because George Zimmerman didn't listen to a 911 operator.


Or you know, Trayvon slamming a guy's head into the concrete might have had something to do with it, but yeah let's ignire that.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

shoe1985 said:


> You do know that they had break-ins of houses weeks before, right? He is part of the neighborhood watch. It is late at night, he sees someone he doesn't know, what would you do?


What he was supposed to have done - alerted the police and gone on. No one was in danger, nothing was happening. He had no authority to follow, stop, question, or detain anyone for the purposes of law enforcement.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KingJohn said:


> Or you know, Trayvon slamming a guy's head into the concrete might have had something to do with it, but yeah let's ignire that.


The evidence does not support a 'slamming'. Or, basically, most of Zimmerman's story.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Striker said:


> It was called a race issue before this.


And it was duumb then too.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The big problem is the justice system.

Not necessarily because of the verdict (partly) but mostly because they obviously had a weak case, that seemed to crumble when that dumb bitch took the stand.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Serial killers and murderers should be flocking to florida right now, get away with anything down there.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

KingJohn said:


> Or you know, Trayvon slamming a guy's head into the concrete might have had something to do with it, but yeah let's ignire that.


But you do know right that happened after Zimmerman ignored what he was told to do by the operator right?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Asenath said:


> The evidence does not support a 'slamming'. Or, basically, most of Zimmerman's story.


Use whatever term you want, his head hit the concrete multiple times, that had a lot more to do with why Trayvon is dead than Zimmerman getting out of his vehicle.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*

Prosecution fucked up by charging too highly. 



sjones8 said:


> :clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> I wasn't gonna say anything in this thread to give some of the A-Holes any ammo, *but I will say this, Karma is gonna come Zimmerman's way and I will enjoy it!!!!!!*


which essentially makes you almost as bad if you're going to enjoy Zimmerman getting murdered. 



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Every race of people treats each other like shit. I could give you a huge list of shit the Japanese have done just during WWII alone. You talk about blacks getting lynched by the KKK *but tens of thousands of whites have been murdered in South Africa. *All this should tell you maybe multiculturalism isn't working out.


are you having a laugh lad? apartheid only ended in South Africa 19 years ago. Up until 1994 they still had legislation for the racial segregation of blacks and whites. That is appauling.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Asenath said:


> The evidence does not support a 'slamming'. Or, basically, most of Zimmerman's story.


*That's fine and dandy but the evidence doesn't support murder or manslaughter and yet you still have a problem with that. *


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Headliner said:


> Yeah I know it's rough out here in the hood. :ti


That's funny for you huh? Look up pictures of dead Afrikaners with their bodies cut up by machetes and see if you still laugh about it. Even if TM was totally innocent, didn't attack GZ at all and was hunted down and murdered, at least he died a pretty fast death from a bullet to the chest. He wasn't beaten up, raped, tortured and dismembered like many white South African farmers have been.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

KingJohn said:


> Or you know, Trayvon slamming a guy's head into the concrete might have had something to do with it, but yeah let's ignire that.



You are aware that doesn't happen if Zimmerman stays in his car right? If he listens to the 911 operator and waits for the police none of it happens.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Asenath said:


> What he was supposed to have done - alerted the police and gone on. No one was in danger, nothing was happening. He had no authority to follow, stop, question, or detain anyone for the purposes of law enforcement.


There were break-ins, he lost sight of the kid, he did not want more break-ins. 

He was neighborhood watch, he could of approached the kid and asked if he needed help, explain who he was.

The main issue is we don't know what truly happened. All we know is Zimmerman left his car, and the next part of the story released is of witnesses seeing the fight and shooting. That is it. We have no middle. The only person who knows is Zimmerman.

This is a tragic story, and people are trying to push race as the only reason for this. Too many people want to look at skin color, and that is it.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> But you do know right that happened after Zimmerman ignored what he was told by the operator right?


Yeah, but him getting out of his vehicle in it of itself didn't make Zimmerman shoot anybody, being attacked did.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> That's funny for you huh? Look up pictures of dead Afrikaners with their bodies cut up by machetes and see if you still laugh about it. Even if TM was totally innocent, didn't attack GZ at all and was hunted down and murdered, at least he died a pretty fast death from a bullet to the chest. He wasn't beaten up, raped, tortured and dismembered like many white South African farmers have been.


So, you're just going to throw that out there without any historical context, huh?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

SoupBro said:


> But you do know right that happened after Zimmerman ignored what he was told to do by the operator right?


You do realize that what the operator says is just a suggestion?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

VRsick said:


> Serial killers and murderers should be flocking to florida right now, get away with anything down there.


OJ Casey now Zimmerman right?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

shoe1985 said:


> He was neighborhood watch, he could of approached the kid and asked if he needed help, explain who he was.


He did not have the authority to say boo to a goose, much less stop someone walking on the sidewalk not doing anything for the purpose of asking questions.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Dark Church said:


> You are aware that doesn't happen if Zimmerman stays in his car right? If he listens to the 911 operator and waits for the police none of it happens.


If he wasn't going to the store that day none of it happens, you can draw the law at any point in the narrative. The fact is being attacked is what made him shoot.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Good for him.

btw, a serial killer isn't a guy that only kills one person in an isolated incident. :kobe


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Rush said:


> Prosecution fucked up by charging too highly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So that makes it ok to kill innocent whites living there now?


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Asenath said:


> He did not have the authority to say boo to a goose, much less stop someone walking on the sidewalk not doing anything for the purpose of asking questions.


Show me where it is illegal in Florida to get out of your car and look for someone. Show me, if you can't, you have no ground to stand on, just like the prosecution did not in this case.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> That's funny for you huh? Look up pictures of dead Afrikaners with their bodies cut up by machetes and see if you still laugh about it. Even if TM was totally innocent, didn't attack GZ at all and was hunted down and murdered, at least he died a pretty fast death from a bullet to the chest. He wasn't beaten up, raped, tortured and dismembered like many white South African farmers have been.


those poor poor white people

they have been the victims in africa for too long


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Yeah, but him getting out of his vehicle in it of itself didn't make Zimmerman shoot anybody, being attacked did.


If he never got out of the vehicle he wouldn't have been attacked. He basically started this whole thing the second he got out.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tyler Durden said:


> *OJ* Casey now Zimmerman right?


But the glove didn't fit...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> So that makes it ok to kill innocent whites living there now?


What does that have to do with the flawed American justice system?


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Asenath said:


> So, you're just going to throw that out there without any historical context, huh?


Yep because there's no excuse for them to be brutally murdered like that when they haven't done anything. Are you justifying genocide?


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> So that makes it ok to kill innocent whites living there now?


No, but claiming that only whites in South Africa have it bad is fucking hilarious. Does the racism cloud the historical context for you? I guess it must. Fact is that South Africa is a dangerous country, regardless of the colour of your skin.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> If he never got out of the vehicle he wouldn't have been attacked. He basically started this whole thing the second he got out.


Is it illegal to get out of your car?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Fresh Dougie said:


> What does that have to do with the flawed American justice system?


It's just Menacing Nemesis with his typical deflecting.


----------



## sjones8 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Rush said:


> which essentially makes you almost as bad if you're going to enjoy Zimmerman getting murdered.


I'm talking civil lawsuit territory, sunshine.

Once that civil trial starts, Zimmerman is gonna have to face the music, no matter how bad the song is. He will be forced to testify and he will be found guilty of wrongful death.

That's Karma.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Fresh Dougie said:


> What does that have to do with the flawed American justice system?


The system isn't flawed, the state couldn't provide any real evidence towards Zimmerman's guilt, so he went free.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

why are we talking about south africa in this thread


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> If he never got out of the vehicle he wouldn't have been attacked. He basically started this whole thing the second he got out.


*That is absolutely true. But that's not illegal. This whole thing could have been prevented... no one is denying that. But there wasn't enough evidence to convict ANYONE of murder here. The verdict was right.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

menacing nemesis believes white people are great and invented everything and are victims like in south africa


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

shoe1985 said:


> Is it illegal to get out of your car?


No, but if your not a cop and you get out of your car and follow someone who's not putting another person in physical danger, then you proceed to get the shit kicked out of you, that falls under the catagory of too fuckin bad.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> If he never got out of the vehicle he wouldn't have been attacked. He basically started this whole thing the second he got out.


How does him getting out of his vehicle justify him being attacked?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*

That hashtag on Zimmy is nonsense but there is some truth to it. He's going to get watched like a hawk wherever he goes. And he's going to have to stay away from any potentially dangerous area or neighborhood.


Striketeam said:


> LOL Fuck outta here with that shit. This case had nothing to do with skin color, shit makes me laugh when I see people stereotype themselves and others by their ethnic background and cry racist every time something like this happens. Zimmerman would have killed that kid regardless of skin color my dude, he is an insecure pussy who wanted to be a hero to his community. All your doing is perpetuating this shit when you bring up your skin color every five minutes, its 2013 for fucks sake I thought society was past this.


Where in my post did I say this specific case was all about race. I was addressing homeboy and his oblivious attitude toward stuff. But if you wanna get down and dirty, there was clear stereotypical attitude from Zimmy. Anyone who is denying that is a moron.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Mithro said:


> The system isn't flawed, the state couldn't provide any real evidence towards Zimmerman's guilt, so he went free.


AKA the system is flawed.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

shoe1985 said:


> Show me where it is illegal in Florida to get out of your car and look for someone. Show me, if you can't, you have no ground to stand on, just like the prosecution did not in this case.



It is illegal in Florida to have a computer or smart phone now so it wouldn't shock me if they had a dumb law like that.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> But you do know right that happened after Zimmerman ignored what he was told to do by the operator right?





Dark Church said:


> You are aware that doesn't happen if Zimmerman stays in his car right? If he listens to the 911 operator and waits for the police none of it happens.


He has no legal obligation to obey a police dispatcher. And to be more accurate, the dispatcher didn't say "stay in your car", they said they don't *need* Zimmerman to follow him. You don't know that Zimmerman continued to follow him at that point. You can't say it as a fact that he did. 



Asenath said:


> He did not have the authority to say boo to a goose, much less stop someone walking on the sidewalk not doing anything for the purpose of asking questions.


There's no evidence he stopped Martin, you're just asserting it as a fact because of the narrative you've accepted without any evidence.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> No, but if your not a cop and you get out of your car and follow someone who's not putting another person in physical danger, then you proceed to get the shit kicked out of you, that falls under the catagory of too fuckin bad.


*And if you attack someone with a gun and get shot for it wouldn't that also fall under the same category?*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Mithro said:


> The system isn't flawed, the state couldn't provide any real evidence towards Zimmerman's guilt, so he went free.


exactly, i find it amazing so many are in an uproar claiming the system is flawed. Its the prosecutors jobs to gather substantial evidence to support there case. In such a high profile case youd expect them to have something but they had absolutely nothing.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> No, but if your not a cop and you get out of your car and follow someone who's not putting another person in physical danger, then you proceed to get the shit kicked out of you, that falls under the catagory of too fuckin bad.


Not according to the law, which is what he was tried against.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> That's funny for you huh? Look up pictures of dead Afrikaners with their bodies cut up by machetes and see if you still laugh about it. Even if TM was totally innocent, didn't attack GZ at all and was hunted down and murdered, at least he died a pretty fast death from a bullet to the chest. He wasn't beaten up, raped, tortured and dismembered like many white South African farmers have been.


Don't diverge, we're talking about America.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

JOAL.COM said:


> menacing nemesis believes white people are great and invented everything and are victims like in south africa


a sound argument


----------



## Al Borland (Jun 24, 2013)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



VRsick said:


> Serial killers and murderers should be flocking to florida right now, get away with anything down there.















Menacing Nemesis said:


> That's funny for you huh? Look up pictures of dead Afrikaners with their bodies cut up by machetes and see if you still laugh about it. Even if TM was totally innocent, didn't attack GZ at all and was hunted down and murdered, at least he died a pretty fast death from a bullet to the chest. He wasn't beaten up, raped, tortured and dismembered like many white South African farmers have been.


Agreed brother white genocide exists too bad it doesn't fit the mainstream media's angle


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *That is absolutely true. But that's not illegal. This whole thing could have been prevented... no one is denying that. But there wasn't enough evidence to convict ANYONE of murder here. The verdict was right.*


True, and I'm not saying the guy should get life in prison, but his fuck up caused someone to lose their life. Like I said earlier, if nothing else karma will catch up with him.


----------



## Menacing Nemesis (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Fresh Dougie said:


> What does that have to do with the flawed American justice system?


Headliner brought up blacks getting lynched and hanged by the KKK decades ago as an example of how evil and horrible we whites are. Ever since the apartheid ended in SA less than 20 years ago tens of thousands of white Afrikaners have been killed. The point is people of different races do terrible shit to each other and even people of the same race do bad shit to each other. Race is just another thing that gets us at each others throats.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Al Borland said:


>


He will probably be found not guilty at the end of the season.


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyyU6eSROnc


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Why are people even engaging Menacing Nemesis? The guy is crediting a race of people for the inventions and contributions of individuals and small groups. He's also talking about APARTHEID in a thread about a murder trial. You are being trolled. Stop.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> No, but if your not a cop and you get out of your car and follow someone who's not putting another person in physical danger, then you proceed to get the shit kicked out of you, that falls under the catagory of too fuckin bad.


How do you know what someone else plans to do? Did you not read anything about the story? There were break-ins weeks prior to this. Zimmerman knows this, he sees someone he does not know, and he calls a dispatcher. He loses sight of the person, so, he goes and tries to find out where he went. Maybe he approached him to question him, who knows? Only Zimmerman does.

The point being, all of the evidence points to self defense.

If you don't like it, too fucking bad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

again, i wouldnt use africa as the best example of how white people are oppressed


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> True, and I'm not saying the guy should get life in prison, but his fuck up caused someone to lose their life. Like I said earlier, if nothing else karma will catch up with him.


*As true as that may be it doesn't constitute Zimmerman being found guilty of murder. *


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



wrestle_champion said:


> Don't diverge, we're talking about Amerikkka.


Fixed.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sjones8 said:


> I'm talking civil lawsuit territory, sunshine.
> 
> Once that civil trial starts, Zimmerman is gonna have to face the music, no matter how bad the song is. He will be forced to testify and he will be found guilty of wrongful death.
> 
> That's Karma.


Fair enough. Been reading through the morons on twitter saying the same thing but wanting Zimmerman murdered.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *And if you attack someone with a gun and get shot for it wouldn't that also fall under the same category?*


Not if you thought that person was putting your life in danger. What if Zimmerman was a serial killer, should Martin have waited until Zimmerman chopped him up into little pieces? 

All I know is if someone's following me, they have one chance to turn the fuck around after I acknowledge them, if they don't, I'm assuming they're gonna hurt me and I'm doing the same thing Trayvon did.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

shoe1985 said:


> Is it illegal to get out of your car?


911 Operator told him to stay


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Not if you thought that person was putting your life in danger. What if Zimmerman was a serial killer, should Martin have waited until Zimmerman chopped him up into little pieces?
> 
> All I know is if someone's following me, they have one chance to turn the fuck around after I acknowledge them, if they don't, I'm assuming they're gonna hurt me and I'm doing the same thing Trayvon did.


*That's fine. But you have no legal right to attack someone that's following you. *


----------



## Horselover Fat (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Headliner brought up blacks getting lynched and hanged by the KKK decades ago as an example of how evil and horrible we whites are. Ever since the apartheid ended in SA less than 20 years ago tens of thousands of white Afrikaners have been killed. The point is people of different races do terrible shit to each other and even people of the same race do bad shit to each other. Race is just another thing that gets us at each others throats.


this probably had something to do with the fact that white people invaded their country and occupied it for 350 years and during that time treated them like a different species


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> 911 Operator told him to stay


*So? He's under no legal obligation to follow that suggestion.*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Mattyb2266 said:


> True, and I'm not saying the guy should get life in prison, but his fuck up caused someone to lose their life. Like I said earlier, if nothing else karma will catch up with him.


Unless he starts doing good things. Idk why ppl believe in karma though, there are tons of evil ppl who live great lives and karma never catches up to them. He should be punished for taking a life but noone could convict him. I prefer this than a celebrity killing someone then getting no jail time due to paying off the victims families. Here it was a fair trial and he was found not guilty. Cant disagree with it.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Not if you thought that person was putting your life in danger. What if Zimmerman was a serial killer, should Martin have waited until Zimmerman chopped him up into little pieces?
> 
> All I know is if someone's following me, they have one chance to turn the fuck around after I acknowledge them, if they don't, I'm assuming they're gonna hurt me and I'm doing the same thing Trayvon did.


The main issue with your last paragraph is simple, the evidence would have to support what you did. Witnesses backed up Zimmerman. Truth be told, Zimmerman could have approached and attacked Trayvon, but we don't know that. 

You have to go by the evidence provided, and make a ruling by that. The jury cannot go out and make assumptions, they must follow what they have.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Jack D. Ripper said:


> this probably had something to do with the fact that white people invaded their country and occupied it for 350 years and during that time treated them like a different species


wcw, we need to get you out in the rest of WF more often

not in this thread though. its just a shit hole

its like fear itself of threads


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

JOAL.COM said:


> menacing nemesis believes white people are great and invented everything and are victims like in south africa


Don't believe the victim part but we did invented the greatest thing on this planet: Jagermeister.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dark Stark said:


> *So? He's under no legal obligation to follow that suggestion.*


What purpose did he have, going out of his car and pursuing him?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Menacing Nemesis said:


> Headliner brought up blacks getting lynched and hanged by the KKK decades ago as an example of how evil and horrible we whites are. Ever since the apartheid ended in SA less than 20 years ago tens of thousands of white Afrikaners have been killed. The point is people of different races do terrible shit to each other and even people of the same race do bad shit to each other. Race is just another thing that gets us at each others throats.


Which is the main reason the Trayvon case got so much coverage.


But, I believe the issue of race has more to do with the justice system, in this particular instance.


What makes this case even more publicized is that it's borderline the same shit that has been happening for about a century now, which furthers my belief that the justice system is flawed.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



kobra860 said:


> It's just Menacing Nemesis with his typical deflecting.


This is especially hilarious coming from you of all people. You've been shit on in this thread numerous times and have done nothing but no sell.

:austin

Also, 911 operators are not members of law enforcement and have no jurisdiction over anything. They can offer suggestions, not tell you what to do. Anyone who thinks that they have to listen to the random person on the other end of an emergency phone call is delusional.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> 911 Operator told him to stay


So, he does not have to follow this. Why don't you comprehend this?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a couple of fact checks btw:

It was not a 911 dispatcher. It was a non-emergency line to the police department.

The dispatcher did not order Zimmerman to stay in his car, they told him they don't need him to follow Martin. That's not an order or even a suggestion.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Tyler Durden said:


> 911 Operator told him to stay


Again, what a 911 operator instructs is just a suggestion...


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

where is the race war coming from ? right here. This group of bigots will get theirs.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *That's fine. But you have no legal right to attack someone that's following you. *


And that's precisely the problem with our legal/justice system. I'm not waiting to get hit, stabbed, or shot before I throw a strike if I think I'm in immediate danger. I'm sure if a middle aged man who you didn't know was following you, you'd feel the same way.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> What purpose did he have, going out of his car and pursuing him?


And this is not illegal. He had a story to back it up. There were break-ins weeks before, he saw someone suspicious, who he did not know. He lost sight of him, and wanted to make sure the cops had an address to catch him. So, he left the car.

The evidence provided goes with this.

Why do people want to refuse to follow the evidence?


----------



## Norwegian (Apr 30, 2013)

Justice For George :cool2

Trayvon Martin was asking for it starting fights like a rowdy street thug.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark Stark said:


> *That's fine. But you have no legal right to attack someone that's following you. *


And of course you stick up for the murderer in this thread. Typical.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> And that's precisely the problem with our legal/justice system. I'm not waiting to get hit, stabbed, or shot before I throw a strike if I think I'm in immediate danger. I'm sure if a middle aged man who you didn't know was following you, you'd feel the same way.


So you should have the legal right to attack someone you *think* is following you? 

what the fuck

HOW CAN YOU NOT SEE THE PROBLEM WITH THAT


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> And what makes you think that nothing will happen to him?


*People say they're going to do something all the time, but no one ever does. It's just talk. A lot of people said the same thing during the Casey Anthony trial.*


Fresh Dougie said:


> AKA the system is flawed.


*That doesn't mean the system is flawed. If anything, him going free because the prosecution sucked means that the justice system is functioning properly.*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

some of you people are beyond hope...does nobody know what "beyond a reasonable doubt" means anymore?

If the justice system "worked" like you want it to all the time, you'd then be complaining about how your tax dollars are being spent to keep inmates alive.

Even worse are the people who whine that the system is broken when Zimmerman gets off, but if the jury found him guilty, the same people would be throwing parties in the fucking streets, screaming about how amazing the United states Justice system is.

For the record, I think the US Justice system is incredibly flawed...but I dont get mad when it "doesnt work", because in reality, it's working fine.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JerseyScottie said:


> where is the race war coming from ? right here. This group of bigots will get theirs.


fpalm these are the worst. fighting evil with evil never fucking works.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> And of course you stick up for the murderer in this thread. Typical.


what does this even mean


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Tyler Durden said:


> What purpose did he have, going out of his car and pursuing him?


*That was explained if you watched the trial.



mattyb said:



And that's precisely the problem with our legal/justice system. I'm not waiting to get hit, stabbed, or shot before I throw a strike if I think I'm in immediate danger. I'm sure if a middle aged man who you didn't know was following you, you'd feel the same way.

Click to expand...

Therein lies a problem. You think you should be able to attack that person but that's not how the law works. If that was the case then anyone could just walk up and attack anyone anytime they want. That's just fucking ludicrous. 
*


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> And that's precisely the problem with our legal/justice system. I'm not waiting to get hit, stabbed, or shot before I throw a strike if I think I'm in immediate danger. I'm sure if a middle aged man who you didn't know was following you, you'd feel the same way.


How do you know he is following you? Someone looks at you funny, are you going to attack them?

This is the issue, people are going by emotion, they refuse to look at the evidence presented. 

They refuse to take the time, and consider what the jury had to look at. Was there reasonable doubt? Yes or no?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> And that's precisely the problem with our legal/justice system. I'm not waiting to get hit, stabbed, or shot before I throw a strike if I think I'm in immediate danger. I'm sure if a middle aged man who you didn't know was following you, you'd feel the same way.


Except the guy can easily be trying to help you, be lost, or even just happens to be going the same way, thats why you cant hit first, cause you dont know why they are doing it


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> So you should have the legal right to attack someone you *think* is following you?
> 
> what the fuck
> 
> HOW CAN YOU NOT SEE THE PROBLEM WITH THAT


I said in my previous post, if someone's following me, and I acknowledge them in some way and they still don't back down, then yes, I'm assuming that means my life is in danger.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> And of course you stick up for the murderer in this thread. Typical.


*Zimmerman is not a murderer...again you're going opposite of the facts. *


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

lolmerica

That is all. (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

kobra860 said:


> And of course you stick up for the murderer in this thread. Typical.


What she is saying is true though. If im walking home and i think someone is following me i can't just start attacking him. Thats common sense.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Jack D. Ripper said:


> this probably had something to do with the fact that white people invaded their country and occupied it for 350 years and during that time treated them like a different species


Don't forget it only ended 19 years ago not 1,000.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark Stark said:


> *Zimmerman is not a murderer...again you're going opposite of the facts. *


So how did the other person die? Magic?


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

WHINY CUNT said:


> some of you people are beyond hope...does nobody know what "beyond a reasonable doubt" means anymore?
> 
> If the justice system "worked" like you want it to all the time, you'd then be complaining about how your tax dollars are being spent to keep inmates alive.
> 
> ...


You have a lot of young kids, who don't know any better. They feel they can do what they want. You can't just attack anybody because they look at you wrong.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> So how did the other person die? Magic?


*How ignorant can you be? "Murder" is a LEGAL term. That's all it is. He was found NOT GUILTY so he is not a murderer. Which part of that don't you understand?*


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> So how did the other person die? Magic?


Can you prove that Zimmerman set out to kill Trayvon? Can you prove this was not self defense? Can you prove that Zimmerman was the aggressor of the two?

Getting out of the car and looking for Trayvon is not being an aggressor.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> So how did the other person die? Magic?


So all killing is murder, including if a woman shoots a home invader to protect her child. MURDERER.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

shoe1985 said:


> You have a lot of young kids, who don't know any better. They feel they can do what they want. You can't just attack anybody because they look at you wrong.


the fuck are you on about? seriously, your post applies to nothing I said.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark Stark said:


> *How ignorant can you be? "Murder" is a LEGAL term. That's all it is. He was found NOT GUILTY so he is not a murderer. Which part of that don't you understand?*


So why is OJ still called a murderer? 

So the better term for Zimmerman would be a killer since he killed someone. Or are you going to find a reason to disagree with that so you can stick up for a cop attacking woman beating psycho?


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

I am not surprised that George was found not guilty, I must say justice is served!

However I still think Casey Anthony is guilty as sin though


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> So all killing is murder, including if a woman shoots a home invader to protect her child. MURDERER.


ironically enough, that's pretty much how it's viewed in a number of countries outside the US. Not sure why, but it's a fucking ridiculous stance.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

People's true colors are showing in this thread, and it's nothing pretty to see.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> So why is OJ still called a murderer?
> 
> So the better term for Zimmerman would be a killer since he killed someone. Or are you going to find a reason to disagree with that so you can stick up for a cop attacking woman beating psycho?


*You don't hear me calling OJ a murderer...I couldn't care less what someone else calls him. 

Zimmerman is indeed a killer. Agreed. That doesn't make him a murderer though. Two totally different things.*


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Arcade said:


> People's true colors are showing in this thread, and it's nothing pretty to see.


On both sides tbh.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Arcade said:


> People's true colors are showing in this thread, and it's nothing pretty to see.


Or they're just really good trolls tunga3


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> I said in my previous post, if someone's following me, and I acknowledge them in some way and they still don't back down, then yes, I'm assuming that means my life is in danger.


And you'd be charged with assault.


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

KingJohn said:


> On both sides tbh.


I would say that some people are looking to use race as an issue, when this case had nothing to do with race. People refuse to understand that the prosecution could not provide enough evidence to prove that this case was not self defense.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

LC why are you arguing with kobra? Your damage is done. You went 90's Mike Tyson on his ass. There's nothing he can even do to save face at this point.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> So the better term for Zimmerman would be a killer since he killed someone. Or are you going to find a reason to disagree with that so you can stick up for a *cop attacking woman beating psycho?*


Dat narrative. :kobe8


----------



## shoe1985 (Dec 27, 2006)

KingJohn said:


> And you'd be charged with assault.


Exactly, people just cannot comprehend what self defense is, or lack of evidence. They believe that just because Trayvon got killed, Zimmerman should be in jail. They don't understand, or care, that witnesses saw the beatdown and shooting.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Arcade said:


> People's true colors are showing in this thread, and it's nothing pretty to see.


ppls true colors are always shown in the anything section. Ive seen worse.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> And you'd be charged with assault.


And yet the guy who kills a kid gets off Scott free. Great justice system right?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Has anyone thought for a second that Martin felt threatened? That he was concerned about his own well being? His life? Has anyone thought of the fact that maybe, just maybe Martin was concerned that Zimmerman might do something to him because he was following him? This was a 17 year old boy who was being followed around at night by some random neighborhood watch guy who wasn't doing his job correctly because their rules and guidelines state not to follow around or engage in acts with suspicious people. 

Zimmerman was the aggressor first, and it turned into Martin becoming the aggressor based on Zimmerman's behavior. If Zimmerman was standing around like an ordinary human, Martin would have never attacked him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Glass Shatters said:


> LC why are you arguing with kobra? Your damage is done. You went 90's Mike Tyson on his ass. There's nothing he can even do to save face at this point.


*I understand his point of view from an emotional standpoint. And that's fine. He, for whatever reason, doesn't understand the legal side of things, however and I'm happy to point it out.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark Stark said:


> *You don't hear me calling OJ a murderer...I couldn't care less what someone else calls him.
> 
> Zimmerman is indeed a killer. Agreed. That doesn't make him a murderer though. Two totally different things.*


But everyone else does. Same for Casey Anthony.

I'm glad that we've clarified that Zimmerman is a killer instead of a murderer. That makes me feel so much better. This conversation has completely changed my outlook on life and to celebrate I will plant a tree outside and gather a small crew of friends to solve mysteries while driving a big green van with flowers on the side.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Has anyone thought for a second that Martin felt threatened? That he was concerned about his own well being? His life? Has anyone thought of the fact that maybe, just maybe Martin was concerned that Zimmerman might do something to him because he was following him? This was a 17 year old boy who was being followed around at night by some random neighborhood watch guy who wasn't doing his job correctly because their rules and guidelines state not to follow around or engage in acts with suspicious people.
> 
> Zimmerman was the aggressor first, and it turned into Martin becoming the aggressor based on Zimmerman's behavior. If Zimmerman was standing around like an ordinary human, Martin would have never attacked him.


Except by law, what Z did was not agressive, and his story, that was never disproven, was he was not following the kid when he got attacked, he had stoped when they said 
"we dont ned you to do that"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Has anyone thought for a second that Martin felt threatened? That he was concerned about his own well being? His life? Has anyone thought of the fact that maybe, just maybe Martin was concerned that Zimmerman might do something to him because he was following him? This was a 17 year old boy who was being followed around at night by some random neighborhood watch guy who wasn't doing his job correctly because their rules and guidelines state not to follow around or engage in acts with suspicious people.
> 
> Zimmerman was the aggressor first, and it turned into Martin becoming the aggressor based on Zimmerman's behavior. If Zimmerman was standing around like an ordinary human, Martin would have never attacked him.


*Yeah, he absolutely should have been concerned as well. 


As for the Casey Anthony trial, kobra, the prosecution didn't prove the case and that's that. She was found not guilty. Nothing I can do about that. 
*


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Headliner said:


> That hashtag on Zimmy is nonsense but there is some truth to it. He's going to get watched like a hawk wherever he goes. And he's going to have to stay away from any potentially dangerous area or neighborhood.
> *Where in my post did I say this specific case was all about race.* I was addressing homeboy and his oblivious attitude toward stuff. But if you wanna get down and dirty, there was clear stereotypical attitude from Zimmy. Anyone who is denying that is a moron.





Headliner said:


> Nah fuck that. You wanna sit here with your pro white attitude like ya'll the only people who invented shit and should be recognized for it. Fuck that. White people treated almost every other race like shit and you wanna act like it's not a big deal.


Could have quoted pretty much your whole post. That part sums it up enough though. 

As far as the second part, I never denied he might of profiled Travon. I think Zimmerman was a wannabe cop who was desperate for validation. He would have started trouble regardless of if that kid was black or not, he just happened to be. That doesn't give people the excuse to say that this was about race when it would have never been brought up otherwise. Generalizing and grouping other people or themselves by their skin color is ignorant bigotry. Anyone who is denying THAT is a moron.


----------



## Roger Sterling (Dec 23, 2009)

CamillePunk said:


> So all killing is murder, including if a woman shoots a home invader to protect her child. MURDERER.


Seal Team 6 murdered Osama Bin Laden.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> I said in my previous post, if someone's following me, and I acknowledge them in some way and they still don't back down, then yes, I'm assuming that means my life is in danger.





Mattyb2266 said:


> And yet the guy who kills a kid gets off Scott free. Great justice system right?


Attacking somebody because they're following behind you = Illegal

Protecting yourself after somebody is attacking you = Legal

Makes sense to me tbh.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Has anyone thought for a second that Martin felt threatened? That he was concerned about his own well being? His life? Has anyone thought of the fact that maybe, just maybe Martin was concerned that Zimmerman might do something to him because he was following him? This was a 17 year old boy who was being followed around at night by some random neighborhood watch guy who wasn't doing his job correctly because their rules and guidelines state not to follow around or engage in acts with suspicious people.
> 
> Zimmerman was the aggressor first, and it turned into Martin becoming the aggressor based on Zimmerman's behavior. If Zimmerman was standing around like an ordinary human, Martin would have never attacked him.


How would Martin feel threatened? Is it ok for me to turn around and attack the next mother fucker that walks behind me for 5 blocks? Come on, man...you're smarter than this.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *That doesn't mean the system is flawed. If anything, him going free because the prosecution sucked means that the justice system is functioning properly.*


The reason I say it's flawed is because the state obviously didn't build up a strong case.


It's the same with all these highly publicized cases with the defendant going free, regardless of color. This is the same justice system that gives you more time for drugs or running a Ponzi scheme than actually taking a life. That's not functioning properly.


You could say it functions properly if this was a one off but it's not, it's been happening for nearly a century and will continue to happen. Because this is the America we live in and it's not "liberty & justice for all". Just like all the backlash about OJ being acquitted. Is that a case of the justice system functioning properly, especially since the state, somewhat, killed their own case?


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

He killed a kid


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Fresh Dougie said:


> The reason I say it's flawed is because the state obviously didn't build up a strong case.
> 
> 
> It's the same with all these highly publicized cases with the defendant going free, regardless of color. This is the same justice system that gives you more time for drugs or running a Ponzi scheme than actually taking a life. That's not functioning properly.
> ...


ir maybe there was no case?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Has anyone thought for a second that Martin felt threatened? That he was concerned about his own well being? His life? Has anyone thought of the fact that maybe, just maybe Martin was concerned that Zimmerman might do something to him because he was following him? This was a 17 year old boy who was being followed around at night by some random neighborhood watch guy who wasn't doing his job correctly because their rules and guidelines state not to follow around or engage in acts with suspicious people.
> 
> Zimmerman was the aggressor first, and it turned into Martin becoming the aggressor based on Zimmerman's behavior. If Zimmerman was standing around like an ordinary human, Martin would have never attacked him.


Thank fucking god someone brought this up.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Attacking somebody because they're following behind you = Illegal
> 
> Protecting yourself after somebody is attacking you = Legal
> 
> Makes sense to me tbh.


You even quoted the part where I said I would give them one chance before attacking. I'd say that would clearly put me in the right in that situation. 

And the way I see it, it would be self defense at that point for me to attack, who are you to define what self defense is?

And for the record, I do think Zimmerman acted in self defense, however it was a cowardly act that could have been prevented.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well, now we'll have the national news media trying to incite a race war through their sensationalist bullshit because that's what they do. 

Personally, I don't even feel like this case deserved the national news coverage that it got. I read about way more fucked up stuff EVERY SINGLE DAY but that never gets national news coverage because, fuck it, inciting a white/black race conflict is more fun and will drive up the ratings. The media saw the white on black violence angle and they ran with it because they knew it would be a sexy story to sensationalize to holy hell, even though that to me is flimsy since Zimmerman is half Hispanic and just looking at him, I'd have assumed he is a Hispanic over being White. But again, that isn't a sexy story. Aaron Hernandez' story only got covered because he's a big star for the NFL. Nobody is focusing on the Hispanic on Black race violence aspect of it, because again, that isn't sexy enough to sell. But white on black? Holy Hell, CNN, Fox News, MSNBC and the rest of them can milk that fucking cow for as long as they want.  

Looking at this case, here are my thoughts. Zimmerman is at fault for getting out of his car. He never should have done that. But did he kill him out of self defense or what is straight up murder? Well, to be honest, the evidence was flimsy, one of the prosecution's witnesses got caught lying (there was a thread about it here), and 9 times out of 10 that'll cost you right there. If the point of a trial is to prove beyond a reasonable doubt that the crime was committed, I personally don't think that was possible based on the evidence presented. Emotional response and personal feelings are NOT facts and don't carry much weight in the courtroom. What happened that night? I don't know for sure and there isn't enough evidence to really tell me for sure. That's called reasonable doubt, so with that, you have to rule not guilty.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Has anyone thought for a second that Martin felt threatened? That he was concerned about his own well being? His life? Has anyone thought of the fact that maybe, just maybe Martin was concerned that Zimmerman might do something to him because he was following him? This was a 17 year old boy who was being followed around at night by some random neighborhood watch guy who wasn't doing his job correctly because their rules and guidelines state not to follow around or engage in acts with suspicious people.
> 
> Zimmerman was the aggressor first, and it turned into Martin becoming the aggressor based on Zimmerman's behavior. If Zimmerman was standing around like an ordinary human, Martin would have never attacked him.


When I'm concerned or feel threatened I flea the situation, I don't wait around and try to confront the person making me feel taht way.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> The reason I say it's flawed is because the state obviously didn't build up a strong case.
> 
> 
> It's the same with all these highly publicized cases with the defendant going free, regardless of color. This is the same justice system that gives you more time for drugs or running a Ponzi scheme than actually taking a life. That's not functioning properly.
> ...


*That's true. I'll concede, the system is flawed, but this time it got it right. I'm not happy about the outcome, but it was the right outcome. *


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

WHINY CUNT said:


> How would Martin feel threatened? Is it ok for me to turn around and attack the next mother fucker that walks behind me for 5 blocks? Come on, man...you're smarter than this.


If you perceive that person as a threat and their pattern of behavior is suspicious, by all means. Beat the piss out of them.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> You even quoted the part where I said I would give them one chance before attacking. I'd say that would clearly put me in the right in that situation.
> 
> And the way I see it, it would be self defense at that point for me to attack, who are you to define what self defense is?
> 
> And for the record, I do think Zimmerman acted in self defense, however it was a cowardly act that could have been prevented.


the law dose, and guess what>? what right do you have to ask them what they are doinbg? did not Z then have a right to know what martin was doing?
no? double standerd?


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> You even quoted the part where I said I would give them one chance before attacking. I'd say that would clearly put me in the right in that situation.
> 
> And the way I see it, it would be self defense at that point for me to attack, who are you to define what self defense is?
> 
> And for the record, I do think Zimmerman acted in self defense, however it was a cowardly act that could have been prevented.


I'm not defining self defense, the law defined it.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> I'm not defining self defense, the law defined it.


And that brings me back to my other point, fuck our legal system.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Glass Shatters said:


> LC why are you arguing with kobra?


You're still here? I thought you had gotten banned again. Just like you do almost every other month.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Striketeam said:


> Could have quoted pretty much your whole post. That part sums it up enough though.


What does that have to do with anything.


> As far as the second part, I never denied he might of profiled Travon. I think Zimmerman was a wannabe cop who was desperate for validation. He would have started trouble regardless of if that kid was black or not, he just happened to be. That doesn't give people the excuse to say that this was about race when it would have never been brought up otherwise. Generalizing and grouping other people or themselves by their skin color is ignorant bigotry. Anyone who is denying THAT is a moron.


I don't think Zimmy is a racist. But there's no doubt he racial profiled Martin. That was obvious. Shit, I racially profile everybody. When I see white people in trench coats and combat boots I immediately think they about to TURN UP. :lol


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

https://twitter.com/911BUFF


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> ir maybe there was no case?


And again, that's to be blamed on the system, as it is them that took Zimmerman to trial.


There obviously was a case in order for it to go this far. The only problem was that nothing relatively key to the case had been revealed, with a key witness being proven to be a liar on the witness stand.


It's easy for us to sit back and say "there wasn't a case" because we're not trained and haven't studied for years on how to properly present a case. The fact that it went before a grand jury is concrete proof that there was a case, as the only time it wouldn't have went that far is if Zimmerman copped a plea. Which he shouldn't have because it wasn't his or the defenses job to prove his innocence, it was the state's job to prove that he intended to kill Trayvon. The defense had to prove their case, which they failed at.


It obviously was a case when they went in front of a grand jury last year. That showed that there was potential evidence to convict Zimmerman because if there was no probable cause that any criminal conduct took place on Zimmerman's behalf, we wouldn't have gotten a trial.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> And that brings me back to my other point, fuck our legal system.


So ion otter words fuck anything that goes against what you believe evidence be damned?>


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

KingJohn said:


> When I'm concerned or feel threatened I flea the situation, I don't wait around and try to confront the person making me feel taht way.


If someone is following me I'm going to stand my ground and confront them about it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mattyb2266 said:


> And that brings me back to my other point, fuck our legal system.


*The legal system worked here. The prosecution didn't have any evidence proving that Zimmerman murdered the kid and was found not guilty. That's how it SHOULD work. *


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Even.Flow.NYC said:


> I knew this forum had some real assholes but this is just ... really? The internets a sick place and its sad to know such awful mindsets inhabit human bodies. waste of skin
> 
> Zimmerman siders, please kill yourself. im out


I read the first sentence of this post and I honestly wasn't even sure what side you were taking. I'm not sure how someone can have such a strong opinion on this when it's clearly a controversial issue. How people can have an opinion on things like race, abortion, gun control, and gay marriage yet fail to see where the people on the other side of the issue are coming from is something that I really don't understand. Whatever issue we're talking about I have my own opinions but I can also understand why people feel differently and I can understand why it's a controversial issue. 

Issues have two sides, yeah you can pick one but if you don't understand why there is another side you probably don't have a very good understanding of the issue.



KingJohn said:


> People making it a race issue are idiots, it couldn't be that there was no evidence and that the prosecution could only poke holes in the defense's story, and in no way came close to reaching the burden of proof needed to convict of 2nd degree murder. No no no, he got off because Trayvon was black, shit's dumb as fuck.


I mean I can easily see how people think this is race issue. I mean on the surface it looks pretty damn racist. And we have a history of having a really racist justice system so yeah there is reason to believe that this case could be all about race. 



Headliner said:


> Has anyone thought for a second that Martin felt threatened? That he was concerned about his own well being? His life? Has anyone thought of the fact that maybe, just maybe Martin was concerned that Zimmerman might do something to him because he was following him? This was a 17 year old boy who was being followed around at night by some random neighborhood watch guy who wasn't doing his job correctly because their rules and guidelines state not to follow around or engage in acts with suspicious people.
> 
> Zimmerman was the aggressor first, and it turned into Martin becoming the aggressor based on Zimmerman's behavior. If Zimmerman was standing around like an ordinary human, Martin would have never attacked him.


You're probably right about that. It's just that following someone on public ground isn't something that someone can attack you for. Yeah Martin probably did feel threatened and he probably had good reason to. But he made a bad decision and ended up in a fight with Zimmerman. Zimmerman also made a bad decision that night as well. He never should have followed Martin like he did. I honestly feel that Zimmerman is guilty of something but not necessarily the exact crimes he was on trial for.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> So ion otter words fuck anything that goes against what you believe evidence be damned?>


Seriously, that's what you take from all this? I stand by my morals, yes. And I firmly believe most people now a days are cowards who hide behind the law. Omertà should rule the world, but sadly that won't happen.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *That's true. I'll concede, the system is flawed, but this time it got it right. I'm not happy about the outcome, but it was the right outcome. *


You're right, the outcome was right simply because the prosecution couldn't show that Zimmerman had committed any criminal conduct, regardless of whether he actually did, as it was their job to convince the jury he did. And they failed.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> If someone is following me I'm going to stand my ground and confront them about it.


If you stand your ground by attacking them without provocation, the that's assault.


----------



## Farnham the Drunk (Apr 6, 2013)

Can't wait til the George Zimmerman movie comes out ...

George Zimmerman will played by










And Trayvon Martin will be played by


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

he wasn't guilty at the end of the day. Florida just has some seriously retarded laws on their books. dirt worst state in the union.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Fresh Dougie said:


> You're right, the outcome was right simply because the prosecution couldn't show that Zimmerman had committed any criminal conduct, regardless of whether he actually did, as it was their job to convince the jury he did. And they failed.


*Agreed. That's how the justice system should work. We should start getting concerned when people are found guilty when the proof is not there.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark Stark said:


> *We should start getting concerned when people are found guilty when the proof is not there.*


Which still happens.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *The legal system worked here. The prosecution didn't have any evidence proving that Zimmerman murdered the kid and was found not guilty. That's how it SHOULD work. *


I was more referring to the scenario I had given them before. Again, I wasn't there that night, so ill never know if he's guilty of murder, manslaughter or none of the above, and for me, that hasn't been the biggest issue. The biggest issue I have is that people seem to think you should wait to get your head pounded into the ground like Zimmerman did to be able to claim self defense. I truly believe Martin acted in self defense first.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Which still happens.


Which thankfuly did not happen this time




Mattyb2266 said:


> I was more referring to the scenario I had given them before. Again, I wasn't there that night, so ill never know if he's guilty of murder, manslaughter or none of the above, and for me, that hasn't been the biggest issue. The biggest issue I have is that people seem to think you should wait to get your head pounded into the ground like Zimmerman did to be able to claim self defense. I truly believe Martin acted in self defense first.


Si becuse Martin gets scared of a guy on a public way he can beat that guy\maybe atempt to shoot him? (story is he went for the gun)

and dose not Z have a irhg to defend him self since he may of NOT meant any harm to martin, martin was wrong in his assumptions so dose the other guy just take it cause the other one "thinks" something?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

The same people that are up in fumes because of this will forget about it by tomorrow.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rayfu said:


> So ion otter words fuck anything that goes against what you believe evidence be damned?>


Thats how most ppl are thinking now. I had my parents upset at the outcome but they cant comprehend that it was all on the prosecutors to provide the evidence to convict Zimmerman. The system worked here. I really can't blame them though as this was an extremely hard case. Whatever happened that night is still a mystery even after the decision the jurors came with today.

Of course im upset that he got away with killing a young kid, that this shit could have never happened if he wasnt so overzealous or if Trayvon didnt feel the need to attack someone that he deemed was following him.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> You're still here? I thought you had gotten banned again. Just like you do almost every other month.


Weren't you just accusing someone else of deflecting? Now you start to talk out of your ass about me (I've been only legitimately banned one time for saying "the stupid is strong with this one", and the other was unbanned after 2 days because a former Moderator fucked up and an Admin corrected it, :lol) while ignoring LC's repeated calls for your "strong evidence" and Camille's complete :berried of you? 

God damn.

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

kobra860 said:


> Which still happens.


*It absolutely does and shouldn't. That's unacceptable. *


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

KingJohn said:


> If you stand your ground by attacking them without provocation, the that's assault.


Where did I say I was attacking anyone? In any case, there was an great injustice tonight (where's the Shield when you need them now?). Hopefully the Federal courts will find him guilty.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Emerald Flow said:


> Can't wait til the George Zimmerman movie comes out ...
> 
> George Zimmerman will played by
> 
> ...


Jayden Smith is gonna play Trayvon. M Night to direct.


----------



## dummyman (Jun 14, 2004)

Alim said:


> The same people that are up in fumes because of this will forget about it by tomorrow.


No they won't. This is a type of hurt that lingers for a long time, and for some people, it falls in with what's been going on for centuries. They may not talk about it, but they surely won't forget.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Where did I say I was attacking anyone? In any case, there was an great injustice tonight (where's the Shield when you need them now?). Hopefully the Federal courts will find him guilty.


So tell me, what proof do you have that Z kept following after they said "we dont need you to do that"? no where?
Where is your proof that Z racial profiled the kid? no where?
where is your proof he broke ANY laws? no where?

so how can they possibly find him guity?


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This whole thing has gotten way more press than it needed to which made it into a race issue. I guess that's America 101 for you.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Shit, that video was fake.

Lel, it's not happening yet.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Where did I say I was attacking anyone? In any case, there was an great injustice tonight (where's the Shield when you need them now?). Hopefully the Federal courts will find him guilty.


Never said you were attacking anybody, but that's what happened in this case, that's why I brought it up.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> You're right, the outcome was right simply because the prosecution couldn't show that Zimmerman had committed any criminal conduct, regardless of whether he actually did, as it was their job to convince the jury he did. And they failed.




Exactly. It does not matter if Zimmerman is guilty or not, it was up to the prosecutor to prove he was guilty. The defense not have to prove innocence nor do they have to prove anything at all. The burden of proof always falls on the prosecutor in every state. The prosecutor could not prove anything so GZ walks. The legal system worked how it was supposed to in this case.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

dummyman said:


> If you perceive that person as a threat and their pattern of behavior is suspicious, by all means. Beat the piss out of them.


yeh...and then see how long it takes before YOU are the one in cuffs for assaulting someone for you being paranoid


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> Where did I say I was attacking anyone? In any case, there was an great injustice tonight (where's the Shield when you need them now?). *Hopefully the Federal courts will find him guilty*.


What are you talking about? He was found not guilty, there is only one trial, not another in a Federal court. There is a law against double jeopardy in this country. A person can not be tried for the same crime twice. It's either state or federal, it can't be both.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

America is a very, very, VERY fucked up place.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

I see everyone is handling this case like mature, rational adults

not flameing each other

no sir


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> What are you talking about? He was found not guilty, there is only one trial, not another in a Federal court. There is a law against double jeopardy in this country. A person can not be tried for the same crime twice. It's either state or federal, it can't be both.


:clap 

Will rep on RC. It's very telling that the ones chirping up and down the thread about "injustice" don't know the first thing about how the courts work.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

*Re: Prosecutors admit Trayvon Martin’s gf lied under oath, No perjury charge?*



Headliner said:


> What does that have to do with anything.
> 
> I don't think Zimmy is a racist. But there's no doubt he racial profiled Martin. That was obvious. Shit, I racially profile everybody. When I see white people in trench coats and combat boots I immediately think they about to TURN UP. :lol


The shit is so ridiculous that it does provide comedy, derogatory terms and stereotyping are alright when its all in good fun. Just annoys me when some people like to pull the race card and turn it into an excuse when it benefits them. Didn't mean to accuse you of being like that.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Skermac said:


> What are you talking about? He was found not guilty, there is only one trial, not another in a Federal court. There is a law against double jeopardy in this country. A person can not be tried for the same crime twice. It's either state or federal, it can't be both.


not 100% true, there are ways around it.


> In these cases the trial is concluded and the prosecution is precluded from appealing or retrying the defendant over the offense to which they were acquitted.
> This principle does not prevent the government from appealing a pre-trial motion to dismiss[51] or other non-merits dismissal,[52] or a directed verdict after a jury conviction,[53] nor does it prevent the trial judge from entertaining a motion for reconsideration of a directed verdict, if the jurisdiction has so provided by rule or statute.[54] Nor does it prevent the government from retrying the defendant after an appellate reversal other than for sufficiency,[55] including habeas corpus,[56] or "thirteenth juror" appellate reversals notwithstanding sufficiency[57] on the principle that jeopardy has not "terminated." There may also be an exception for judicial bribery,[58] but not jury bribery.


----------



## Western Illinois (Apr 11, 2013)

To be honest, I'm always surprised at how much legal knowledge some of you actually have. Blows me away. The flaming and ire that are sure to come will be definitely entertaining to read though.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Mithro said:


> https://twitter.com/911BUFF


:bosh

fucking people...


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> not 1--% true, there are ways around it.


It's a good thing you edited this because I was about to shit all over it.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

There are real miscarriages of justice that happen worldwide when people are convicted based off preconceived notions rather than evidence. As unappealing as the result here is – people naturally want some sort of justice when a preventable death occurs – it was fair under the structure of US justice. It is up to the prosecution to eliminate doubt and they didn't succeed. Common sense and suspicion aren't enough; too many surprisingly innocent people have ended up imprisoned or worse based off such. 

Cases like this leave a bad taste but better that sometimes folks like George Zimmerman (and Casey Anthony and similar) are found not guilty than to have a system that convicts entirely on the basis of supposed guilt. 





Oh, and attacking random people who 'look suspicious' to you but who haven't done anything threatening is both ignorant and likely to land you in court.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Skermac said:


> What are you talking about? He was found not guilty, there is only one trial, not another in a Federal court. There is a law against double jeopardy in this country. A person can not be tried for the same crime twice. It's either state or federal, it can't be both.


Remember the Rodney King beating? Where the cops were all acquitted in state court?

But less than a year later, they were charged, trialed and saw 2 officers imprisoned in federal court for violating King's civil rights?



The bottom line is, Zimmerman can't be "tried" again for any form of murder but he's not necessarily exempt from prosecution in federal court, something I think Crump mentioned during a press conference. Only difference is, it won't be for murder or anything similar.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> America is a very, very, VERY fucked up place.


That's true sometimes, but what does it have to do with this case or any other case? A person is always innocent until proven guilty. The prosecutor could not prove GZ's guilt so the jury had to let him go. That's how the law is supposed to work for everyone.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Them prosecutors fucked up with what they charged him with, nothing to do with America.


Yes, it does have to do with America. Those prosecutors are employed by an American state and the jury was asked to abide by a seriously messed up legal procedure of there being no burden of proof on the side that actually DID THE SHOOTING.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Personally I prefer that he was found not guilty 

Peoples' butthurt is far more amusing than people jacking off their self righteousness


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> Yes, it does have to do with America. Those prosecutors are employed by an American state and the jury was asked to abide by a seriously messed up legal procedure of there being no burden of proof on the side that actually DID THE SHOOTING.


We cant send people to jail because they cant proof they did the right thing, cause its to easy not to prove, its better to have guity pepole free then inceont people jailed


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> We cant send people to jail because they cant proof they did the right thing, cause its to easy not to prove,* its better to have guity pepole free then inceont people jailed*


WHAT THE FUCK???


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Remember the Rodney King beating? Where the cops were all acquitted in state court?
> 
> But less than a year later, they were charged, trialed and saw 2 officers imprisoned in federal court for violating King's civil rights?
> 
> ...




He can be tried for violating civil rights, or any other charge they can think up. With no evidence he wont be found guilty. But GZ can not be charged with murder or manslaughter by the Feds or any other state court. 

The cops you are talking about did not face the same charges as their first court appearance. No one can be charged for the same crime twice. It has never happened and never will happen unless the law is changed.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Fresh Dougie said:


> WHAT THE FUCK???


It is, thats why we say inceont in till proven guity

Would you rather we let a few guys go, cause of lack of evdencde, or convict a LOT of pepole who did nothing wrong for lack of evidence?


its FAR hardar to prove you did something "right" and many times impossible, we would be sending any rape claim to jaul any time cause you can never prove you had permission unless you get a writtin paper saying you did befor each time


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Fresh Dougie said:


> WHAT THE FUCK???


Not saying I agree or disagree with him, but thats certainly an open discussion..Dont think you can simply throw it aside like im assuming you are doing based on your reaction...


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Rayfu said:


> It is, thats why we say *inceont* in till proven *guity*
> 
> Would you rather we let a few guys go, cause of lack of *evdencde*, or convict a LOT of pepole who did nothing wrong for lack of evidence?
> 
> ...



What country are you from that doesn't teach spelling? I think you mean innocent, guilty, and evidence, or did you? You didn't make a minor spelling mistake, you totally butchered those words.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Only difference is, it won't be for murder or anything similar.


No shit, Sherlock. That's why he said he can't be tried FOR THE SAME CRIME twice.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> We cant send people to jail because they cant proof they did the right thing, cause its to easy not to prove, its better to have guity pepole free then inceont people jailed


So you don't have a problem with "I was scared for my life so I used my gun and shot him" as an acceptable method of operation according to our legal system? When the shooter started the conflict?

Zimmerman had no head trauma, no bone break in his nose and his cuts required no stitches. Martin's DNA was not on the gun. 

This doesn't sound like Murder 2 but to not give it manslaughter and to let the guy walk is outrageous.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

stevefox1200 said:


> Personally I prefer that he was found not guilty
> 
> Peoples' butthurt is far more amusing than people jacking off their self righteousness


:clap


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Fresh Dougie said:


> WHAT THE FUCK???


He's right though?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> Zimmerman had no head trauma, no bone break in his nose and his cuts required no stitches. Martin's DNA was not on the gun.


*No one else's DNA was on the gun either... not even the cop who took the gun into custody. *


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm glad he's not guilty there wasnt enough to prove it wasn't self defense and they not going to throw him in jail just because a bunch of crying parents feeling sorry for some stupid kid(who probably is a thug)who got suspended from school, doing drugs, starting fights, and planning on buying a gun when not even legal enough to carry one.......


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Im actually surprised this thread has made it to 45 pages long and it's still not been moved to Rants...:lol


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Fresh Dougie said:


> WHAT THE FUCK???


It looks retarded when you see it spelled out, but think about it...

Many of my law professors hammer home that phrase during lectures about due process.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Rayfu said:


> We cant send people to jail because they cant proof they did the right thing, cause its to easy not to prove, its better to have guity pepole free then inceont people jailed


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

stevefox1200 said:


> Personally I prefer that he was found not guilty
> 
> Peoples' butthurt is far more amusing than people jacking off their self righteousness


So I'm sure that Casey Anthony being found not guilty was just so entertaining wasn't it?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> So you don't have a problem with "I was scared for my life so I used my gun and shot him" as an acceptable method of operation according to our legal system? When the shooter started the conflict?
> 
> Zimmerman had no head trauma, no bone break in his nose and his cuts required no stitches. Martin's DNA was not on the gun.
> 
> *This doesn't sound like Murder 2 but to not give it manslaughter and to let the guy walk is outrageous*.




Did you stop to think the prosecutor did not prove manslaughter either? That was just an option thrown in at the last minute. If the prosecutor wanted to prove manslaughter he should have added that to the charges in the beginning and gave evidence as to why. The jury had nothing to work with for manslaughter as no evidence for it was given for the entire trial.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dark Stark said:


> *No one else's DNA was on the gun either... not even the cop who took the gun into custody. *


?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> WHAT THE FUCK???


He's right, it's better for somebody guilty of a crime to go free than for somebody innocent to get locked up. Especially if you're the guy that's innocent.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Max Mouse said:


> I'm glad he's not guilty there wasnt enough to prove it wasn't self defense and they not going to throw him in jail just because a bunch of crying parents feeling sorry for some stupid kid(who probably is a thug)who got suspended from school, doing drugs, starting fights, and planning on buying a gun when not even legal enough to carry one.......


fpalm

Think I found llamadux's alternate account.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> So I'm sure that Casey Anthony being found not guilty was just so entertaining wasn't it?


actually, it absolutely fucking was. Were you not here for THAT threat? Some of the people losing their shit in that thread really made me :lmao

You cant be upset when the justice system WORKS (albeit not in the way you wanted it to), and rejoice when it "works" (read: gets the desired outcome)...you cant have double standards. Either it's broken or it's not, you cant be selective about how you feel about the justice system. Stop being silly.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> Zimmerman had no head trauma, no bone break in his nose and his cuts required no stitches.


Are we just ignoring the facts now in order to try and justify what we wanted to happen? Not having head trauma isn't indicative of not being in a physical confrontation with another person. Having several lacerations on the back of your head and a bloody nose is indicative of being in a fight with someone. Not every confrontation you are in will result in brain damage, which you obviously think is the only version of "head trauma" since you don't classify the well known injuries he had as such.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Skermac said:


> He can be tried for violating civil rights, or any other charge they can think up. With no evidence he wont be found guilty. But GZ can not be charged with murder or manslaughter by the Feds or any other state court.
> 
> The cops you are talking about did not face the same charges as their first court appearance. No one can be charged for the same crime twice. It has never happened and never will happen unless the law is changed.


I never said he would be tried in federal court for murder. Reread my post.


I'm saying, in regards to your original post, that Zimmerman can still be found guilty in federal court, in relation to Trayvon's death but no categorized as murder or anything of the like.


And just so happens that the chick on MSNBC said everything I just said, that Zimmerman can be trialed under other charges.


----------



## LoMein (Oct 10, 2012)

Its not like he'll be able to show his face anywhere.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Skermac said:


> Did you stop to think the prosecutor did not prove manslaughter either? That was just an option thrown in at the last minute. If the prosecutor wanted to prove manslaughter he should have added that to the charges in the beginning and gave evidence as to why. The jury had nothing to work with for manslaughter as no evidence for it was given for the entire trial.


I never said the prosecution did a fair job. They were atrocious.

And they weren't exactly going against a dream team on the defense. West is a buffoon.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> I never said he would be tried in federal court for murder. Reread my post.
> 
> 
> I'm saying, in regards to your original post, that Zimmerman can still be found guilty in federal court, in relation to Trayvon's death but no categorized as murder or anything of the like.
> ...


HE NEVER DISAGREED WITH YOU.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> So I'm sure that Casey Anthony being found not guilty was just so entertaining wasn't it?


Casey Anthony was a cut and dry case where basically everyone thought she was guilty so there was basically no flameing and butthurt becouse there was really only one side (self righteous) 

This case is a dumbass punk kid who got shot by shot by a dumbass wannabe cop

Then some dumbasses had to make a race issue and people actually got really invested in what would normally be a back pager at best and a Darwin Award at worst 

To get invested in this case was stupid as hell and to see people screaming "injustice!!!!!!!" and acting like Zimmerman did the second St. Valentines day massacre is pretty damn funny 

Part of me wants to edit Zimmerman's head into club music videos


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> Are we just ignoring the facts now in order to try and justify what we wanted to happen? Not having head trauma isn't indicative of not being in a physical confrontation with another person. Having several lacerations on the back of your head and a bloody nose is indicative of being in a fight with someone. Not every confrontation you are in will result in brain damage, which you obviously think is the only version of "head trauma".


Umm, what facts did I ignore? I gave you facts. He was obviously in a physical confrontation. IN WHAT CIVILIZED SOCIETY DOES BEING IN ANY TYPE OF FIGHT JUSTIFY SHOOTING SOMEONE?!

With no concussion, no broken bone or no wide cuts, it's safe to say that Zimmerman claiming he feared for his life was the ramblings of someone quite paranoid and trigger-happy or (most likely) someone who had everything to gain by exaggerating the intensity of the assault.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

So is this probably gonna go to a civil trial next like OJ?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> I never said he would be tried in federal court for murder. Reread my post.
> 
> 
> I'm saying, in regards to your original post, that *Zimmerman can still be found guilty in federal court, in relation to Trayvon's death* but no categorized as murder or anything of the like.
> ...


Actually, it can not be in relation to Trayvons death and the death can not even be mentioned. If they charge him for violating civil rights it has nothing to do with the death. They would have to prove how he violated civil rights, killing someone is not violating their civil rights and can not be used in a civil rights case.

What other charges do you think they could hit him with? Remember, it can be nothing related to the death as GZ has been found not guilty of causing the death. So no death related charges can be brought up. So what charges are you thinking about?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> No shit, Sherlock. That's why he said he can't be tried FOR THE SAME CRIME twice.


POINT OUT ANYWHERE I DISAGREED WITH THAT STATEMENT.



Find a post of mine where I said "that was a lie and you can be tried twice".


I'm quite sure I didn't. I simply said that Zimmerman can still be punished, in relation to this crime.





Glass Shatters said:


> HE NEVER DISAGREED WITH YOU.



AND WHERE DID I DISAGREE WITH HIM???


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Nice to see so many with little regard for human life. Very macho and cool.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

HeatWave said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????


*Which part don't you understand?*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Huganomics said:


> Nice to see so many with little regard for human life. Very macho and cool.


I know right. Some people seem to think this is funny.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Wait a minute, I am confused?

If George Zimmerman goes out of jail tomorrow and kills someone, he can not be tried for the same case?


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

BrickHouse said:


> Umm, what facts did I ignore? I gave you facts. He was obviously in a physical confrontation. IN WHAT CIVILIZED SOCIETY DOES BEING IN ANY TYPE OF FIGHT JUSTIFY SHOOTING SOMEONE?!
> 
> With no concussion, no broken bone or no wide cuts, it's safe to say that Zimmerman claiming he feared for his life was the ramblings of someone quite paranoid and trigger-happy or (most likely) someone who had everything to gain by exaggerating the intensity of the assault.


He claims the kid wenty for the gun, that gives me fear all right.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> So is this probably gonna go to a civil trial next like OJ?


Nope since Trayvon's parents can't sue George because he has no money to pay the parents back if the parents win the case so it is pointless

Casey's parents did not sue Casey in a civil trail because she has no $$$


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao at the people who say that those of us who think the verdict was correct have no regard for human life. I guess it's true what they say...you can't fix stupid.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

DVDfreaker said:


> Wait a minute, I am confused?
> 
> If George Zimmerman goes out of jail tomorrow and kills someone, he can not be tried for the same case?


Charges are on a crime by crime biases 

He can not be charged with killing the same kid again in any way


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> He claims the kid wenty for the gun, that gives me fear all right.


So what?! That's not credible testimony - it's coming from someone whose freedom is in jeopardy and will say anything to protect it. The only other person who knew whether that was true is dead.

Again, Martin's DNA was not on the gun. But it didn't seem to matter. Because the American legal system puts no burden of proof on the shooter to prove he was in a legitimately life-threatening situation.

This must be a proud day for the gun nuts.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

DVDfreaker said:


> Wait a minute, I am confused?
> 
> If George Zimmerman goes out of jail tomorrow and kills someone, he can not be tried for the same case?


No, that becomes an entirely new case then.

He cannot be tried again at the federal level for the death of Trayvon Martin because of double jeopardy.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Did anybody have the link to the thread to the Casey Anthony case? I want to read it


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

BrickHouse said:


> So what?! That's not credible testimony - it's coming from someone whose freedom is in jeopardy and will say anything to protect it. The only other person who knew whether that was true is dead.
> 
> Again, Martin's DNA was not on the gun. But it didn't seem to matter. Because the American legal system puts no burden of proof on the shooter to prove he was in a legitimately life-threatening situation.
> 
> This must be a proud day for the gun nuts.


If you put the burden of proof on the defense than a person is guilty until proven innocent

Then the police would have no reason to investigate and gather evidence and its kind of hard to find proof you did not do something because you didn't do anything


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Skermac said:


> Actually, it can not be in relation to Trayvons death and the death can not even be mentioned. If they charge him for violating civil rights it has nothing to do with the death. They would have to prove how he violated civil rights, killing someone is not violating their civil rights and can not be used in a civil rights case.
> 
> What other charges do you think they could hit him with? Remember, it can be nothing related to the death as GZ has been found not guilty of causing the death. So no death related charges can be brought up. So what charges are you thinking about?


I'm simply saying in relation to the death because that's what the original charge was, just like the officers being found guilty of violating King's civil rights was in relation the beating. It's all related because if the former wouldn't have happened, the latter would have no place in court.


Honestly, I can see the violation of civil rights as the only major charge that COULD hold up in federal court. Had he took the stand (which he didn't) and would later be tried in federal court for violation of civil rights and some kind of proof showed that he lied, then there's perjury, which ain't shit and impossible to happen at this point.

And of course, wrongful death, which implies that the federal courts find him liable in the death of Trayvon Martin, which is simply a monetary case but is pretty much in direct relation to the murder trial.


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

el dandy said:


> No, that becomes an entirely new case then.
> 
> He cannot be tried again at the federal level for the death of Trayvon Martin because of double jeopardy.


That makes sense, thank you


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> Umm, what facts did I ignore? I gave you facts. He was obviously in a physical confrontation. IN WHAT CIVILIZED SOCIETY DOES BEING IN ANY TYPE OF FIGHT JUSTIFY SHOOTING SOMEONE?!


Uhm, at the point when you said he didn't have any head trauma. He very clearly had head trauma, but you choose to ignore it. 



Fresh Dougie said:


> POINT OUT ANYWHERE I DISAGREED WITH THAT STATEMENT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that you are trying to explain to him what double jeopardy is when he very clearly outlined for you in the first post you replied to that everything you said, he knew about, is the proof in the pudding. You just explained everything to him to try and make yourself look more intelligent and in doing so failed miserably.

"He cannot be tried for the same crime twice." Those were his exact words. "MURDER" and "MANSLAUGHTER" are the CRIMES that Zimmerman was facing. You can't call the situation in and of itself a CRIME because you think it was wrong.

It is pretty cut and dry that he knew what he was talking about before you went into your asinine schpiel.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

stevefox1200 said:


> If you put the burden of proof on the defense than a person is guilty until proven innocent
> 
> Then the police would have no reason to investigate and gather evidence and its kind of hard to find proof you did not do something because you didn't do anything


So anyone who gets into a physical confrontation can shoot and claim self-defense? Hell, you could not even be in a fight, claim you were, and the system might still let you off by following the letter of the law.

All this does is encourage more psychos to walk around with guns because the system is set up to protect them.

This isn't hard. The law should be clear. If you kill someone and claim self-defense, your injuries need to be serious or there needs to be physical evidence that who you killed had a deadly weapon or was reaching for yours. The way it is written in Florida makes it WAY too easy of a defense.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> Uhm, at the point when you said he didn't have any head trauma. He very clearly had head trauma, but you choose to ignore it.


http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2012/07/03/no-head-trauma-for-zimmerman.html

Your turn, idiot. Provide a link that backs up your claim or shut the fuck up.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

From what I watched of the case and with the evidence presented, I found the verdict to be correct.

It's horrible that a life was taken in the process, but I can see why the jury would come to that verdict.

And fuck CNN for trying to start all the race shit.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2012/07/03/no-head-trauma-for-zimmerman.html
> 
> Your turn, idiot. Provide a link that backs up your claim or shut the fuck up.


Reported. 

Also, by the very definition of trauma, he had head trauma. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/vincent-di-maios-george-zimmerman-testimony-2013-7

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/trauma


> trauma [ˈtrɔːmə]*2.* (Medicine / Pathology) _Pathol_ any bodily injury or wound


You lose.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/gma-show...ns-head-injuries-the-night-of-trayvons-death/


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh god i thought you were gone


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

BrickHouse said:


> http://www.thedailybeast.com/cheats/2012/07/03/no-head-trauma-for-zimmerman.html
> 
> Your turn, idiot. Provide a link that backs up your claim or shut the fuck up.


Dude, even your article says that he had a broken nose, two black eyes, and multiple cuts on his head. Just because you're not brain damaged doesn't mean you don't have trauma to your head.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

insanitydefined said:


> Dude, even your article says that he had a broken nose, two black eyes, and multiple cuts on his head. Just because you're not brain damaged doesn't mean you don't have trauma to your head.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


He's not very bright and you have to be patient with him.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Make your points without the name calling.*


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHINY CUNT said:


> :lmao at the people who say that those of us who think the verdict was correct have no regard for human life. I guess it's true what they say...you can't fix stupid.


I didn't even say that but OK. Agreeing with the verdict is one thing, but laughing at the situation or brushing it off as fine or completely justified is another.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark Stark said:


> *Make your points without the name calling.*


Like he's capable of that. :westbrook2


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Rayfu said:


> http://www.mediaite.com/tv/gma-show...ns-head-injuries-the-night-of-trayvons-death/


That's not head trauma, moron.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Dude is innocent until proven guilty. They failed to prove him guilty. Therefore he is innocent. Any of you would expect and are entitled to that same freedom should you ever find yourself in a similar case. It's that cut-and-dry. The only reason this isn't a non-issue is because CNN needed a front-pager to get them through for 3 weeks.

Worse scenarios than this happen 15 miles from my house every single night and not a single fuck is given outside of the local news paper. 

A white chick was killed by 3 black dudes for her tip money while coming off of a shift at Joe's Crab shack recently... That isn't headlining anything. As Mark Henry would say, ya'll are a bunch of puppets.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

BrickHouse said:


> That's not head trauma, moron.


Cut the shit with the name calling. (N)

This isn't the 7th grade ffs.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

insanitydefined said:


> Dude, even your article says that he had a broken nose, two black eyes, and multiple cuts on his head. Just because you're not brain damaged doesn't mean you don't have trauma to your head.


The broken nose is disputed. Several doctors say it was not consistent with a badly broken nose and the physician he saw the morning after did not even deem his injuries worthy of x-ray.

If you think breaking out a pistol is reasonable because someone gave you a shiner, you are nuts.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Like he's capable of that. :westbrook2


At least he's capable of making a point at all. :westbrook2


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> That's not head trauma, moron.


I don't think you even know what the definition of "trauma" is.

Reported again.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Surprised that this hasn't moved to Rants yet.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Dalexian said:


> Dude is innocent until proven guilty. They failed to prove him guilty. Therefore he is innocent. Any of you would expect and are entitled to that same freedom should you ever find yourself in a similar case. It's that cut-and-dry. The only reason this isn't a non-issue is because CNN needed a front-pager to get them through for 3 weeks.
> 
> Worse scenarios than this happen 15 miles from my house every single night and not a single fuck is given outside of the local news paper.
> 
> *A white chick was killed by 3 black dudes for her tip money while coming off of a shift at Joe's Crab shack recently... That isn't headlining anything. As Mark Henry would say, ya'll are a bunch of puppets.*


Did they go to jail?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

It's actually pretty civil overall. No need to move it to rants.


----------



## Brickhouse (Mar 15, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> Reported.
> 
> Also, by the very definition of trauma, he had head trauma.
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA.

Instead of the medical definition of head trauma, you're breakin' out freedictionary.com! I'd love to see that stand in court.

Loser.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

BrickHouse said:


> The broken nose is disputed. Several doctors say it was not consistent with a badly broken nose and the physician he saw the morning after did not even deem his injuries worthy of x-ray.
> 
> If you think breaking out a pistol is reasonable because someone gave you a shiner, you are nuts.


At what point during the physical confrontation is it okay to finally pull out your gun? Do you wait until he has a bullet in your abdomen? Do you have to wait until your face is mangled? How about until you're beaten until you lose consciousness?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This discussion should be had/made and moving it to Rants defeats that purpose. This is where it belongs. Make your points without flaming.*


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

BrickHouse said:


> The broken nose is disputed. Several doctors say it was not consistent with a badly broken nose and the physician he saw the morning after did not even deem his injuries worthy of x-ray.
> 
> If you think breaking out a pistol is reasonable because someone gave you a shiner, you are nuts.


Pulling a gun over somebody giving you a "shiner" would be crazy, pulling a gun because somebody is repeatedly bashing your skull into the sidewalk isn't.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Brickhouse is gone for a week... carry on.*


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Dalexian said:


> At what point during the physical confrontation is it okay to finally pull out your gun? Do you wait until he has a bullet in your abdomen? Do you have to wait until your face is mangled? How about until you're beaten until you lose consciousness?


If everyone who went into a fist fight used a gun there would be shitloads more dead people.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Karma101 said:


> If everyone who went into a fist fight used a gun there would be shitloads more dead people.


One could argue that if everyone had a gun, there'd be a hell of a lot less fist fights. 

Not that I'm the one to make that argument, but people generally shouldn't be getting into fist-fights anyway. I know I have way too much other shit going on in my life to have to deal with that crap.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

BrickHouse said:


> HAHAHAHA.
> 
> Instead of the medical definition of head trauma, you're breakin' out freedictionary.com! I'd love to see that stand in court.
> 
> Loser.


The medical defintion of head trauma since you are so inclined:



> A head injury is any trauma that injures the scalp, skull, or brain. The injury may be only a minor bump on the skull or a serious brain injury.


http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000028.htm

:lol...this fucking guy. A tad slow.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Not trying to sound "smarter than anybody" but here's something I just thought about.


Let's say Zimmerman is trialed in federal court, under the charge of violating Trayvon Martin's civil rights. Not that it's entirely likely but if the government can put together a strong case of Zimmerman and prove that the:



> 1) *the crime was committed because of the actual or perceived race, color, religion, national origin of any person*, or 2) the crime was committed because of the actual or perceived religion, national origin, gender, sexual orientation, gender identity, or disability of any person and the crime affected interstate or foreign commerce or occurred within federal special maritime and territorial jurisdiction.


it's a possibility that he could end up with more time than he would have received at the state level for second degree murder, given that there are no guidelines for any violation of civil rights that results in death.


Again, only if the federal prosecutors can prove that civil rights were violated. Something to think about.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

911 Operator ‏@911BUFF 3m
LAPD REQUESTING BACKUP TO LEIMERT PARK FOR VERY LARGE CROWD PROTESTING AFTER GEORGE ZIMMERMAN'S VERDICT. #911BUFF

911 Operator ‏@911BUFF 13m
CALIFORNIA: SMALL FIRES BURNING AND PROTESTORS HAVE DAMAGED A POLICE CAR IN OAKLAND AFTER GEORGE ZIMMERMAN'S VERDICT. #911BUFF

https://twitter.com/911BUFF

Oh Oakland.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

/thread











moral? STOP BEING FUCKING SHEEP, PEOPLE.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Brye said:


> From what I watched of the case and with the evidence presented, I found the verdict to be correct.
> 
> It's horrible that a life was taken in the process, but I can see why the jury would come to that verdict.
> 
> And fuck CNN for trying to start all the race shit.


This is probably the most rational post I have seen in this entire thread.

Yes, the verdict was correct. By law, George Zimmerman did not commit a crime.

Yes, it's horrible that a life was taken in the process. Just because someone agrees with the not guilty verdict does not mean they devalue Trayvon's life in any way. 

Yes, fuck CNN and fuck ANYone who made this a bigger deal than it had to be through race-baiting. Had they (Trayvon and George) both been of the same race, be it black, white or Hispanic, this probably would never even had made the national news. It certainly would have never received the coverage it did by the media. 

It saddens me that in 2013, race is still such a big issue in this country. To truly be not racist, we have to stop identifying people by their race to begin with. Calling someone African-American or Hispanic-American or *anything*-American, is in and of itself racist, because it distinguishes someone by the color of their skin. Distinguishing someone by the color of their skin IS racist. Far too often, the people crying racism are the ones who are truly racist for making an issue about race when it wasn't a racial issue in the first place. The people who act like this was a white on black crime and want to hate Zimmerman because of that are ignoring the facts and using this as an excuse to let their inner racism against whites come out.

If we really want to end racism in America, Americans need to treat all Americans like Americans. No more, no less. No special treatment. No minorities. Everyone gets the exact same treatment by everyone else. Then, and only then, will we have ended racism in America.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Both were acting in self defense but GZ is the one who provocted.....he should have not gotten off that easily. He was the one following the "scary black kid" with a gun so at the end of the day it's GZ fault completly.m


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

FreakyZo said:


> Both were acting in self defense but GZ is the one who provocted.....he should have not gotten off that easily. He was the one following a scary black kid with a gun so at the end of the day it's GZ fault completly.m


Wrong, following dose NOT allow you to attack, just martin was wrong, Z's actions did NOT have to lead to a fight or death at all, Martin, of his own free will, made them

following someone dont = provocated, nor is there proof he was even following the kid when the kid attaced

Provacated requires you to "cause it to happen" by law, the only thing that matters, this was not a provacated moment at all.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Tater said:


> Yes, it's horrible that a life was taken in the process. Just because someone agrees with the not guilty verdict does not mean they devalue Trayvon's life in any way.


just wanted to highlight this...because it appears to be getting lost on so many people.


----------



## FreakyZo (May 31, 2007)

Rayfu said:


> Wrong, following dose NOT allow you to attack, just martin was wrong, Z's actions did NOT have to lead to a fight or death at all, Martin, of his own free will, made them
> 
> following someone dont = provocated, nor is there proof he was even following the kid when the kid attaced


Fuck that if some fucking creep started following me I would be fearing for my life and I will defiantly go on defense. Zimmerman deserved to get his ass beat for being a dumbass he should've left the kid alone


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

No justice for Treyvon, but hey its okay to murder somebody, claim self-defense, and get away with it in Florida apparantly.

- Vic


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

FreakyZo said:


> Fuck that if some fucking creep started following me I would be fearing for my life and I will defiantly go on defense. Zimmerman deserved to get his ass beat for being a dumbass he should've left the kid alone


His story is he did, after they told him not to, he stopped following the kid.
Tell me, when you calling to report a suspect to the cops, are you not sopoused to have an eye on them? the awnser is yes, so he did nothing wrong there, after words he claims he stoped, we have no proof he kept on

and by law you would be in jail

As for should he? maybe, but Martin should not of been stupid and attack him either.
you cant just "fear for your life" cause someone is following you, following you dont = bad, it can be many things

and maybe he did deserve it, but if Z told the truth, when Martin grabed the gun, he, not Z, uped it to a life anddeath fight.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Tater said:


> This is probably the most rational post I have seen in this entire thread.
> 
> Yes, the verdict was correct. By law, George Zimmerman did not commit a crime.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with you, man. I'm seeing people all over twitter/facebook/news getting all irrational over this and it's ridiculous. 

The bolded part is what I think people REALLY need to understand. Not so much on this forum but just the general public. You can mourn his death while still agreeing with the decision the jury made. Based on what they were given in the court room, they made the right decision, imo. The people that agree with that don't mean to disrespect Martin and most aren't getting that point.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

WHINY CUNT said:


> /thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So much truth right there, and it goes for both sides of the argument to, not just black people. The trial turned into a circus centered around race not only because we're so overly sensitive to any kind of racism, real or imagined, but because people like to latch onto a group because of the most basic reasons like "he's black" or "he's white" without actually giving any thought to whether or not race had ANYTHING to do with it or should even be brought up in the conversion.

*Steps down off soapbox *

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone else watching Oakland live stream? They burnt The US flag, the California flag and failed to burn the McDonald's flag, haha.

I thought they were unpatriotic when they burnt the American one, but when they went after the McDonald's flag, they went too far.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Honest question, do you guys think Z would've been convicted if he was black?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Damn it.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Striker said:


> Honest question, do you guys think Z would've been convicted if he was black?


No, I dont, have some blacks been wrongly convicted? hell yeah, some of it even is racist. But blacks have even gotten off cause of lack of evidence, thats what happen here


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Striker said:


> Honest question, do you guys think Z would've been convicted if he was black?


It wouldn't have gone to court if he was black, there would be no outrage that forced this thing into court because no one gives a shit about black on black crime.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

WHINY CUNT said:


> /thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the big reason for that is society just doesn't care. Whenever race comes into play, yeah, it's going to get all the attention because the media chooses to focus solely on those type of incidents, in an effort to trigger emotions from people of all races.

Because the same form of outcry or "caring" doesn't matter to the black community, when it's crimes against one another. Nobody cares that 9 people were shot last week in Chicago (in a span of 2 days) because the media doesn't care. We only react to what's presented to us on a daily basis.


Nobody cared when Webb Searcy murdered Kwame McElroy, eventhough similar incidents happen across the ghettos of America on a daily basis. Instead, we cared GREATLY about a Jodi Arias case, eventhough it happens across the country often, simply because the media put it in the light.

Nobody cared about Kenneth Fraker being convicted of molesting several male juveniles, eventhough it happens all the time. But, we cared GREATLY about the Michael Jackson and Jerry Sandusky trials.



It's not even about a race thing in the incidents I listed. It's more about these types of crimes happening on a daily basis that get little to no media coverage. We only react to what's presented to us. So, a person is going to be very opinionated on the Trayvon Martin case, solely because of the massive coverage it gets. But, nobody cares about the Richmond Phillips trial because, unless you live in that particular market, you won't be aware it happened because the media doesn't care.


If it's not an incident that centers around race relations or is a tool to further some fucked up political agenda, the media couldn't care less. Therefor, in a way, we couldn't care less.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Striker said:


> Honest question, do you guys think Z would've been convicted if he was black?


*He's Hispanic... what does it matter? 

And let me ask you. If he was black and the evidence was a poor as it is do you think he SHOULD be convicted? *


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Striker said:


> Honest question, do you guys think Z would've been convicted if he was black?


No cause there wouldn't be any outrage. the only reason this was brought to trial was cause of the outrage.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The amount of _"this is tragic and only happened because he was black"_ stuff in here is absurd.

get off of that shit people.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

The evidence was never really there. No one should've expected a conviction.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

The evidence was there, seeing as how there was enough evidence in 2012 for the grand jury to charge him with second degree murder.


But along the way, shit fell apart. Audio experts not being allowed to testify and one of the prosecutions witnesses losing credibility on the stand pretty much saw the case crumble.


But the evidence was there, based on the 2 motions for acquittal by the defense, who cited the prosecutions lack of providing enough evidence to prove murder beyond a reasonable doubt, that was denied by the judge because she said there was enough evidence for the trial to go to the jury.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Fresh Dougie said:


> The evidence was there, seeing as how there was enough evidence in 2012 for the grand jury to charge him with second degree murder.
> 
> 
> But along the way, shit fell apart. Audio experts not being allowed to testify and one of the prosecutions witnesses losing credibility on the stand pretty much saw the case crumble.
> ...


I didn't follow the trial closely because I think it's pretty silly, what's going on. But from what I saw, this case was impossible to prove beyond any reasonable doubt.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Fresh Dougie said:


> The evidence was there, seeing as how there was enough evidence in 2012 for the grand jury to charge him with second degree murder.
> 
> 
> But along the way, shit fell apart. Audio experts not being allowed to testify and one of the prosecutions witnesses losing credibility on the stand pretty much saw the case crumble.
> ...


It's called per pressure, the judge did not want to deal with the idea if she turned it down, and the grand jury did NOT, the fact is there was nothing to go on but then pressure forced them to, to safe face evrey one kept it going to the end

had this happen any time before it be the same, today, yesterday or tomorrow

there was not enough at all, evrye one knew that but they had to try cause the pepole would hear none of it


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> It's called per pressure, *the judge did not want to deal with the idea if she turned it down, and the grand jury did NOT*, the fact is there was nothing to go on but then pressure forced them to, to safe face evrey one kept it going to the end
> 
> had this happen any time before it be the same, today, yesterday or tomorrow
> 
> there was not enough at all, evrye one knew that but they had to try cause the pepole would hear none of it


No, my friend, that's where you are wrong.


The defense has the right to take the case away from the jury and have it decided by the trial judge, which is done by motion of acquittal. The fact that the judge denied the motion implies that she felt there was sufficient evidence able to support a conviction.


Here's where it gets tricky and is likely the reason I feel the judge denied the motion of acquittal.


In the event of a motion for acquittal, the only possibility of it being "without prejudice" (meaning it can be retried) is when the prosecution makes the motion but only as a motion of dismissal and the judge accepts as motion of dismissal. In some cases, prosecutors do this when a key witness has turned up missing or simply skipped testimony. Otherwise, if it's on behalf of the defendant and the judge accepts it, it's pretty much the same as a not guilty verdict and cannot be retried.


So, I can just assume that the judge wanted it to go to the jury because her accepting the motion would pretty much dismiss the possibility of the jury returning a guilty verdict. It wasn't "per" pressure, it was more so that the case went this far, with a variety of evidence presented, that it would just be better to send it to the jury instead of basically the judge herself, giving a "not guilty" verdict via accepting the motion for acquittal.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Both sides were too cocky, they should have made a strong manslaughter case instead of a weak 2nd degree murder case. The defense never hammered their point home, they always said "we'll let you decide" or "use common sense". Instead they need to say here's how it happened, this is the only way it makes sense the defense side makes no sense and contradicts itself. Only in closing arguments they even mention it was impossible in that position to use the gun or see it, and only at closing arguments do they even mention manslaughter. The jury even had to ask what is manslaughter, that's how bad a case they made. They reached too high, not sure what lesser crime can be added with manslaughter if any. It will end up like the OJ trial, they'll get their civil suit, and maybe Zimmerman won't be able to profit from this.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

So much butt-hurt i love it, meanwhile a 16-year old black kid is lying dead on some street corner, with a 17-year old black kid about to spend the rest of his life in prison for it, but that's not interesting enough...


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

J.S. said:


> So much butt-hurt i love it, meanwhile a 16-year old black kid is lying dead on some street corner, with a 17-year old black kid about to spend the rest of his life in prison for it, but that's not interesting enough...


As I said before, if it's not a case that triggers emotions due to race relations or is a tool used to further a political agenda, the media doesn't care. Therefor, we don't care.



You can only react and develop emotion in these certain cases because of all the coverage it gets. The dead 16 year old black kid with the 17 year old about to spend the rest of his life in prison goes unnoticed because of virtually no media coverage on the nationwide level, eventhough it happens everyday.


And it doesn't even have to be a black person involved. It can be an old man in the backwoods of West Virginia killing police. Oh well, nobody cars and the reason why is because it doesn't elicit emotion like the cases that the media loves to cover. People only care if it centers around race and politics. A shootout between two black teenagers on the southside of Chicago, the eastside of Atlanta or 3rd Ward New Orleans doesn't involve any of that. So why would the media give us that? This is a society that cares more about a case that involves race relations, something to do with a gun law or some kind of white collar crime.


Minorities killing minorities is, in some ways, expected, based on our culture and the environment we grow up in. That's the harsh reality of growing up in the ghetto, a reality the media doesn't want us to see, for reasons I DON'T WANT TO GET INTO BECAUSE IT THE THREAD WILL TURN WORSE THAN IT ALREADY IS.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

J.S. said:


> So much butt-hurt i love it, meanwhile a 16-year old black kid is lying dead on some street corner, with a 17-year old black kid about to spend the rest of his life in prison for it, but that's not interesting enough...


*Will you cover it for us? I apologize that we don't have the time to do it so maybe you will. *as if this has anything to fucking do with this trial**


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm gonna highlight the thinking of an "average black man in the ghetto", the same form of thinking that, I admit, am guilty of myself.


Zimmerman gets found not guilty. Okay, to the "average black man in the ghetto", he's gonna say "the system is broke, justice wasn't served and they don't care about black people".


But on the flip side, if that same "average black man in the ghetto" is convicted on federal cocaine charges, despite audio and video evidence and written statements that support him being convicted, the first thing he'll (we'll) say is "the system is broke, fuck the police and they don't care about black people".



The sad reality of the Zimmerman trial and every other trial similar to it, is the "average black man from the ghetto" tends to speak with a double standard in regards to the court system. For ever "free C-Murder, free Tookie Williams and free Big Meech" slogan we've seen over the years, despite their obvious guilt and the trials being quite fair, we only criminalize those who are of a different race.


It's like if a homeboy is in prison, it's "free such and such" everywhere. Because he ain't do nothing but kill 2 people and rob a bank. Hell, it was probably on tape. But when someone of a different race is charged with a crime against one of our own, we want him to be guilty "just cause". You see, your "average black man in the ghetto" wanted Michael Jackson, OJ Simpson and R.Kelly to be acquitted "just cause". But we want George Zimmerman and the like to be found guilty "just cause".


The statuses on Facebook have me legit pissed. Just like someone posting how Michael Vick did 2 years for the dogfighting/killing dogs but Zimmerman was free and he killed a human being. Not even remotely the same, especially since Vick took a plea deal, in which he admitted to the crimes he was accused of. Zimmerman didn't, because he had faith that he would get acquitted.


But, again, according to the "average black man in the ghetto", Zimmerman should basically have been convicted "just cause".



I understand people having emotions and opinions regarding the verdict but damn. Maybe I just affiliate with too many one dimensional, dumbasses in my personal life.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

Not really American, so can't really preach this as "the truth" but maybe you guys can help me out, this thread has got me thinking since it seems to be throwing race and such around, like around a lot, and I found this article:

More Americans feel that black people are more racist than whites and Hispanics. study finds

Any truth to it guys? Because reading this thread it seems like a lot of what I assume is black people sound pretty damn mad and directly go to blame the white man.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Well said, Dougie. Well said.



Tinkerbell said:


> Not really American, so can't really preach this as "the truth" but maybe you guys can help me out, this thread has got me thinking since it seems to be throwing race and such around, like around a lot, and I found this article:
> 
> More Americans feel that black people are more racist than whites and Hispanics. study finds
> 
> Any truth to it guys? Because reading this thread it seems like a lot of what I assume is black people sound pretty damn mad and directly go to blame the white man.


I believe that to be 100% truth.

On another note, one of the things I've wondered about with the whole Zimmerman thing is how anyone could have ever looked at him and thought "white guy" in the first place. Maybe it's just me but that dude don't look like a white guy in the slightest.


----------



## Ms.CodyRhodes (Jun 27, 2013)

kobra860 said:


> It also didn't help that she looked and sounded like Precious.


!!!

You know you are wrong for this comment, lol.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Tinkerbell said:


> Not really American, so can't really preach this as "the truth" but maybe you guys can help me out, this thread has got me thinking since it seems to be throwing race and such around, like around a lot, and I found this article:
> 
> More Americans feel that black people are more racist than whites and Hispanics. study finds
> 
> Any truth to it guys? Because reading this thread it seems like a lot of what I assume is black people sound pretty damn mad and directly go to blame the white man.


As a black man, I find that to be 100% true.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ms.CodyRhodes (Jun 27, 2013)

I do admit that a lot of black people tend to have this victim mentality, which is I guess, a natural reaction to the oppression the race has suffered (not saying it's right, but something like that would produce such a natural negative reaction). Blacks more racist than Whites and Hispanics, though? That's....laughable. I mean, every race has their bad apples, but as a black female, I disagree with that entirely.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Tinkerbell said:


> Not really American, so can't really preach this as "the truth" but maybe you guys can help me out, this thread has got me thinking since it seems to be throwing race and such around, like around a lot, and I found this article:
> 
> More Americans feel that black people are more racist than whites and Hispanics. study finds
> 
> Any truth to it guys? Because reading this thread it seems like a lot of what I assume is black people sound pretty damn mad and directly go to blame the white man.


There's no truth to that bogus study at all. And anyone who actually entertains that is a complete fool. And how convenient for it to come out right around the Zimmerman trial and the Paula Deen situation.



Striker said:


> Honest question, do you guys think Z would've been convicted if he was black?


Why must people ask questions that they already know the answer to?


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This entire thing was a fucking wet dream for the media. Black teen gets shot by a non-black man. Fucking hell, this story was bait for stupid people and they took it. So fucking easy to exploit it's not even funny. 

I expect black on black crime to get the same treatment here on out, but that won't happen will it? It won't happen because you can't exploit it, people won't be outraged and the media won't get their television ratings and newspaper buys.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Striker said:


> Honest question, do you guys think Z would've been convicted if he was black?


honest answer....no one would have given a fuck if this was a black-on-black violence case. End of discussion on that front.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

If the roles were reversed and it was a black guy killing a white guy then the black guy would have probably been convicted tbh.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Karma101 said:


> If the roles were reversed and it was a black guy killing a white guy then the black guy would have probably been convicted tbh.


If the roles were reversed and it was a black guy killing a white guy then it would have never became as huge a story as it did. As for the conviction... based on the evidence and what the prosecution did with it, anyone of any race would have been found not guilty.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This entire thing was a fucking wet dream for the media. Black teen gets shot by a non-black man. Fucking hell, this story was bait for stupid people and they took it. So fucking easy to exploit it's not even funny.
> 
> I expect black on black crime to get the same treatment here on out, but that won't happen will it? It won't happen because you can't exploit it, people won't be outraged and the media won't get their television ratings and newspaper buys.


This.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dalexian said:


> A white chick was killed by 3 black dudes for her tip money while coming off of a shift at Joe's Crab shack recently... That isn't headlining anything.


Nice try at deflecting but all of the suspects were arrested, taken to jail, and are guaranteed to serve long jail sentences. Not the same situation at all.



Tater said:


> As for the conviction... based on the evidence and what the prosecution did with it, anyone of any race would have been found not guilty.


That's not true and you know it. There are plenty of black males who have been serving 10, 20, 30+ year sentences who were just recently freed from jail because of DNA evidence. The legal system is consistently inconsistent for certain groups of people.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'll agree that America has bigger problems.

Like the violence going on in Chicago.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> I'll agree that America has bigger problems.
> 
> Like the violence going on in Chicago.


This is an excellent point.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Tater said:


> This is an excellent point.


541 teenagers have been killed in Chicago over the last 5 years.

140 teenagers have been killed in Chicago since the Trayvon Martin shooting happened (2/26/12)

That's what the attention should be on right now and over the last few years. This should absolutely not be as neglected of a topic as it is amongst mainstream media.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Notorious said:


> 541 teenagers have been killed in Chicago over the last 5 years.
> 
> 140 teenagers have been killed in Chicago since the Trayvon Martin shooting happened (2/26/12)
> 
> ...


But the media doesn't care. There are plenty of people in Chicago protesting and trying to create more job opportunities but that doesn't get enough attention. However, the Trayvon Martin case brings to light another issue in this country that shouldn't be ignored.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Notorious said:


> 541 teenagers have been killed in Chicago over the last 5 years.
> 
> 140 teenagers have been killed in Chicago since the Trayvon Martin shooting happened (2/26/12)
> 
> That's what the attention should be on right now and over the last few years. This should absolutely not be as neglected of a topic as it is amongst mainstream media.


Media is gonna media.

I don't really know what can be done about it.



kobra860 said:


> the Trayvon Martin case brings to light another issue in this country that shouldn't be ignored.


Yes, you are absolutely right.

The issue that the media is full of shit and sensationalizes what they think will bring in ratings.

Not what you meant but I'll take a good point from you even if it was inadvertent. (Y)


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> But the media doesn't care. There are plenty of people in Chicago protesting and trying to create more job opportunities but that doesn't get enough attention. However, the Trayvon Martin case brings to light another issue in this country that shouldn't be ignored.


You're right it did. But now it's time to shift the attention to the Chicago violence.

But unfortunately that probably won't happen.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Notorious said:


> You're right it did. But now it's time to shift the attention to the Chicago violence.
> 
> But unfortunately that probably won't happen.
> 
> ...



There are a lot of issues in this country. The violence in Chicago and also the terrible precedent that this verdict set. 

Even for the black people living in the suburbs away from the poor areas they still have to worry about a Zimmerman type of person who will kill one of their sons in cold blood and claim self defense just because the media/society will go along with the notion that every young black male is a thug or potential criminal.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

kobra, are you thick? You have been shown up and down the thread to be talking out of your ass and a mighty hypocrite as well. You sit there and thump your "hard done by" routine and say how everyone else is deflecting and it didn't get you anywhere. You talk about this "forensic evidence" that when asked to list it, ignored those questions- TWICE. When asked to acknowledge that you are the biggest deflector in the thread when you consistently stray from the topic because you don't like the facts of the case, you simply don't respond. 

Here's a hint: *you* don't get to pick and choose the FACTS that you think should be relevant. That's not how the justice system works and yet you go around telling everyone the justice system is broken because it didn't side with your views. Do everyone a favor and fuck off out of the thread already. You're like a bastion for punishment and when someone confronts you about your ignorance you don't even offer the courtesy of a reply. Ignoring CP's and LC's posts don't mean that they don't exist.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Doesn't bother me, the media have brought so much attention and people decided he was guilty regardless of circumstance after reading the first headline, that this guy will never have a normal life again guilty or not guilty.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Scottish-Suplex said:


> Doesn't bother me, the media have brought so much attention and people decided he was guilty regardless of circumstance after reading the first headline, that this guy will never have a normal life again guilty or not guilty.


Another good point. 

Anyone who says George walks free is blind to reality. His life has been changed irrevocably for the worse and he will have to live with this shit until his dying day. He may not be behind bars but he is certainly not a free man either.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This entire thing was a fucking wet dream for the media. Black teen gets shot by a non-black man. Fucking hell, this story was bait for stupid people and they took it. So fucking easy to exploit it's not even funny.


Lol Yeah. The media is even trying to portray Zimmerman as white, when he's not. He is a brown latino.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> Not trying to sound "smarter than anybody" but here's something I just thought about.
> 
> 
> Let's say Zimmerman is trialed in federal court, under the charge of violating Trayvon Martin's civil rights. Not that it's entirely likely but if the government can put together a strong case of Zimmerman and prove that the:
> ...


They did not try this as a hate crime and it was never about race according to testimony so they cant get him for civil rights violations. I mean they could try but basically the not guilty verdict says no civil rights violations were there since he did not kill based on race.




Ms.CodyRhodes said:


> *I do admit that a lot of black people tend to have this victim mentality, which is I guess, a natural reaction to the oppression the race has suffered *(not saying it's right, but something like that would produce such a natural negative reaction). Blacks more racist than Whites and Hispanics, though? That's....laughable. I mean, every race has their bad apples, but as a black female, I disagree with that entirely.



I agree some have that mentality but I don't get why. Black people were oppressed years or decades before the complainers were born. I guess some feel victimized because in some areas cops still use racial profiling? I don't know.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I was on Facebook this morning, and saw a picture comparing Trayvon Martin to Emmitt Till. Now the cases aren't all that similar, but something strikes me as interesting after the little conversation on here last night about our legal system.

In that case, emmitts murderers received a full acquittal, and because they were protected by double jeopardy, they confessed to the murder and torture of the 14 year old boy. So since our justice system labeled them as innocent, does that mean they're not murderers?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> So I was on Facebook this morning, and saw a picture comparing Trayvon Martin to Emmitt Till. Now the cases aren't all that similar, but something strikes me as interesting after the little conversation on here last night about our legal system.
> 
> In that case, emmitts murderers received a full acquittal, and because they were protected by double jeopardy, they confessed to the murder and torture of the 14 year old boy. So since our justice system labeled them as innocent, does that mean they're not murderers?


There is no such thing as "innocent" in the trial process. There is only "guilty" or "not guilty". 

fpalm


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> There is no such thing as "innocent" in the trial process. There is only "guilty" or "not guilty".
> 
> fpalm


Can you offer anything positive to a discussion? Almost everyone of your posts is shitting on someone else's. 

Even worse, a few pages back you reported someone for calling you an idiot, but you told me I should pass out, face down, in water. If your not gonna offer anything positive to a thread and its discussion stop posting and acting like a tool.

And if your really gonna pick apart my post and critique innocent with not guilty, then your not worth my time. Try posting something with substance for once.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Can you offer anything positive to a discussion? Almost everyone of your posts is shitting on someone else's.
> 
> Even worse, a few pages back you reported someone for calling you an idiot, but you told me I should pass out, face down, in water. If your not gonna offer anything positive to a thread and its discussion stop posting and acting like a tool.
> 
> And if your really gonna pick apart my post and critique innocent with not guilty, then your not worth my time. Try posting something with substance for once.


You're welcome for the education I imparted on you. Don't get butthurt that you don't have a clue about anything going on. You obviously did not know that innocence is not directly linked with a "not guilty" verdict and neither is being acquitted of charges or else you wouldn't have bought up such an asinine comparison because the justice system did NOT label anyone as innocent.

Also, I am reporting you for the flame rep you left in my CP. Get mad. All we need now is kobra to come piping in completely ignoring everyone else's points saying, "He always does that.", with no proof whatsoever.

:jesse


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> You're welcome for the education I imparted on you. Don't get butthurt that you don't have a clue about anything going on. You obviously did not know that innocence is not directly linked with a "not guilty" verdict and neither is being acquitted of charges or else you wouldn't have bought up such an asinine comparison because the justice system did NOT label anyone as innocent.
> 
> Also, I am reporting you for the flame rep you left in my CP. Get mad. All we need now is kobra to come piping in completely ignoring everyone else's points saying, "He always does that.", with no proof whatsoever.
> 
> :jesse


Replace innocent with not guilty and the point of my post remains the same. But your not worth the time. Your as big of a coward as George Zimmerman.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Replace innocent with not guilty and the point of my post remains the same. But your not worth the time. Your as big of a coward as George Zimmerman.


No, it actually wouldn't make sense at all because "NOT GUILTY" does not mean that you are "INNOCENT" of the crime (them not being murderers) you were accused of committing. It just means that there wasn't enough proof beyond a reasonable doubt.

fpalm

You are so angry right now.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> No, it actually wouldn't make sense at all because "NOT GUILTY" does not mean that you are "INNOCENT" of the crime (them not being murderers) you were accused of committing. It just means that there wasn't enough proof beyond a reasonable doubt.
> 
> fpalm
> 
> You are so angry right now.


They were 'not guilty' of murder, but they confessed to murder. Point still remains the same. Fuck the legal system.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> They were 'not guilty' of murder, but they confessed to murder. Point still remains the same. Fuck the legal system.


The point doesn't remain the same because the justice system DID NOT FIND THEM INNOCENT or declare that they WEREN'T MURDERERS. They found them NOT GUILTY. You were shitting all over the legal system saying that they declared them "innocent" when they did no such thing. From that point, they declared them NOT GUILTY which DOES NOT MEAN INNOCENT. Holy shit. 

fpalm


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> The point doesn't remain the same because the justice system DID NOT FIND THEM INNOCENT or declare that they WEREN'T MURDERERS. They found them NOT GUILTY. Holy shit.
> 
> fpalm


But they were guilty. Once again, my point remains the same. All you do is sit here and pick apart minuscule aspects of people's posts who you don't like and put the little face palm smiley like your gods gift to the world, cut the shit out, I'm done with you, we have an ignore button for a reason I guess.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

:kenny

Nice edit, BTW.

http://www.oregoncriminalattorney.com/Criminal-Defense-Overview/Innocent-V-Not-Guilty.shtml

Your point does not remain the same. You were done with me like 5 threads ago, dude. I keep on shitting on you because you're clueless and you continue being clueless. Other people tell you that you are clueless. Don't get butthurt and insulted when we impart wisdom on you.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Glass Shatters is correct, innocent and not guilty are 2 separate things. A man or woman could be guilty but the court can find them not guilty because the prosecutor did not prove the case or have enough evidence. A verdict of not guilty does not mean innocent. Matty sees to be having a problem comprehending what Glass Shatters is saying.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Mattyb2266 said:


> *Your* as big of a coward as George Zimmerman.


I always :lmao when someone tries to shit on someone else when they can't even spell "you're".

Lesson learned: don't run your fucking mouth if you do not comprehend basic English.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

Really? YOU'RE gonna point out one typo and that'll devalue the rest of the post?



Skermac said:


> Glass Shatters is correct, innocent and not guilty are 2 separate things. A man or woman could be guilty but the court can find them not guilty because the prosecutor did not prove the case or have enough evidence. A verdict of not guilty does not mean innocent. Matty sees to be having a problem comprehending what Glass Shatters is saying.


I understand completely HOW the system works, what I'm saying is its fucking horrible. Neither of you seem to want to grasp my point.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Can you offer anything positive to a discussion? Almost everyone of your posts is shitting on someone else's.


No he can't. That's what he does! :henry1


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

This reveals a lot. So the 6ft guy was smashing the smaller guys head against the concrete, and he defended himself in accordance to the laws of his state. And now they want to ignore due process just because the dead guy is black? If Zimmerman had been jailed, that would've been racist. Another thing, I love how dimwits who don't follow real or serious affairs suddenly become thinking-men about this, only because it's on the media all day and every day. You know, like I was looking at some youtube bloggers who clearly couldn't name 5 laws of a given state, or even 5 people in the whitehouse... suddenly become experts. And they only notice in the first place because it's 'trending'. These are the people trusted with electing governments, folks.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> All we need now is kobra to come piping in completely ignoring everyone else's points saying, "He always does that.", with no proof whatsoever.
> 
> :jesse





kobra860 said:


> No he can't. That's what he does! :henry1


:hayden3

Are you still ignoring all the points bought against you in this thread like they don't exist?


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> No he can't. That's what he does! :henry1


I know. I feel bad that I wasted a good 15 minutes out of my life arguing with him. But he's been ignored, so it's all over now.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dark Stark said:


> *Z isn't white.*


This is the only thing I'm going to comment on here, but this isn't true. You can be both white and hispanic. Hispanic isn't a race, it's a term the U.S coined to describe the large group of people who have cultural ties to Spain. Hispanics' ancestry usually comes from European, the indigenous people who inhabited the land, and Africans. Hispanics can descend from 2 or 3 of these origins, but you will find Hispanics whose genes have a higher proportion of one of these origins. For instance, just look at these actors and actresses. They are all Hispanic, but some of them are white and some are black.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

so is rock black or what


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

Found this on another forum. It's in poor taste, but(t) fuck it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

He's half black.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

So.. like.. can we turn the page to tomorrow and get on with our lives now?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> This is the only thing I'm going to comment on here, but this isn't true. You can be both white and hispanic. *Hispanic isn't a race, it's a term the U.S coined to describe the large group of people who have cultural ties to Spain. Hispanics' ancestry usually comes from European, the indigenous people who inhabited the land, and Africans.* Hispanics can descend from 2 or 3 of these origins, but you will find Hispanics whose genes have a higher proportion of one of these origins. For instance, just look at these actors and actresses. They are all Hispanic, but some of them are white and some are black.




What you point out is true, but why do so many Hispanics say they are Hispanic when they are asked what race they are? And why under race on applications do they put Hispanic?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tater said:


> If the roles were reversed and it was a black guy killing a white guy then it would have never became as huge a story as it did. As for the conviction... based on the evidence and what the prosecution did with it, anyone of any race would have been found not guilty.


Actually still think it would've become a big story. The draw was whether or not it was self-defense not so much as black/white/hispanic/whatever. If this was just an average murder or shooting it'd have been mentioned on the local news, whether it was two black or two white or one and one, and then would never have received mainstream attention. It may have partly turned into a race argument seeing as you could have been seen as Zimmerman racial profiling but that wasn't what made this national headlines in the first place.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Skermac said:


> What you point out is true, but why do so many Hispanics say they are Hispanic when they are asked what race they are? And why under race on applications do they put Hispanic?


Actually, most Hispanics do not prefer the term 'Hispanic' or 'Latino/a' as an identifier, and would rather be identified by their family's country of origin. 51% to be exact. This same 51% also have no preference for either term. And when it came to having to choose between describing oneself as 'Hispanic' or 'Latino', 33% of those polled would choose 'Hispanic' over 'Latino/a', while 14% would choose 'Latino/a'.[1]

Also, most applications I ever filled out had Hispanic as an ethnicity, and still needed me to check either White, Black, Native, Pacific Islander, etc.


[1]http://washington.cbslocal.com/2012/04/04/study-most-hispanics-prefer-describing-identity-from-familys-country-of-origin/


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Actually, most Hispanics do not prefer the term 'Hispanic' or 'Latino/a' as an identifier, and would rather be identified by their family's country of origin. 51% to be exact. This same 51% also have no preference for either term. And when it came to having to choose between describing oneself as 'Hispanic' or 'Latino', 33% of those polled would choose 'Hispanic' over 'Latino/a', while 14% would choose 'Latino/a'.[1]
> 
> Also, most applications I ever filled out had Hispanic as an ethnicity, and still needed me to check either White, Black, Native, Pacific Islander, etc.
> 
> ...



I understand that. The weird think is I have a couple of friends and one tells people heis from Puerto Rico but my other friend says he is Hispanic when someone asks where he is from. Everyone has their own way.


----------



## Johnno3k (Dec 6, 2011)

Maybe they refer to themselves as Hispanic, because excuse my language but white folks don't understand. I mean they are so mixed with their heritage that they just consider themselves white instead of listing all the countries that their ancestors come from. I mean being Hmong I just say I'm hmong and peoole are **** where's that? So I say we come from laos and then they respond you're laoation than right? So I figured if I just say asian they will stop trying to be so technical and try to label me as laoation instead of as a hmong man.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Johnno3k said:


> Maybe they refer to themselves as Hispanic, because excuse my language but white folks don't understand. I mean they are so mixed with their heritage that they just consider themselves white instead of listing all the countries that their ancestors come from. I mean being Hmong I just say I'm hmong and peoole are **** where's that? So I say we come from laos and then they respond you're laoation than right? So I figured if I just say asian they will stop trying to be so technical and try to label me as laoation instead of as a hmong man.


"The ocean? What ocean?"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah...I was definitely expecting this. Let's see how this turns out. I still think Zimmerman will get killed if he doesn't spend the rest of his life in hiding. Sad, but true...


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

All I can say is thank fuck I don't live in Florida fpalm


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

This is still going on. Why can't we all agree it was all on the prosecution, they never made a good case which is why Zimmerman got the not guilty verdict. Why is race such a huge issue now when its all over.

Oh and im seeing his gf for the first time because i never really payed attention to the trial beforehand. She didnt help AT ALL.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Pat's Thoughts on the Zimmerman Verdict..*

Here's what Pat Buchanan has to say about *the* verdict: Afterwords, *your thoughts* are welcome..

By Patrick J. Buchanan

"That the prosecution in the Zimmerman trial asked the judge to allow a verdict of “third-degree murder” — i.e., child abuse, since Trayvon Martin was 17 — testifies to the prosecution’s failure and panic.

For George Zimmerman’s defense has proven, beyond a reasonable doubt, that he shot Trayvon Martin not out of malice, rage or hate — but in a desperate act of self-defense.

Zimmerman was being beaten “ground-and-pound,” mixed martial arts style. His head was being banged on the cement. Screaming again and again for help, he pulled out his gun and fired.

Even the prosecution is now conceding Trayvon might have been on top, and is now scrambling for a compromise verdict on a lesser charge than second-degree murder, a charge that never should have been brought. Indeed, this trial should never have been held.

What we have witnessed in Sanford, Fla., is the prosecution of an innocent man for murder because the politically and socially powerful demanded it.

That Trayvon is dead is a tragedy, and an avoidable tragedy. But it was not murder. And it does not justify railroading a man who, whatever his mistakes that night — and George Zimmerman made them — committed no crime.

The case comes down to four questions. And the answers, supported by the evidence, testimony and common sense, point straight to an acquittal.

First, who was the aggressor?

All agree it would have been better if Zimmerman had never left his car or followed Trayvon that night.

Yet, ask yourself:

Would a pudgy, out-of-shape 28-year-old with a gun, facing a 17-year-old athletic kid, 4 inches taller, with a longer reach, throw a punch and start a fistfight with him?

If Zimmerman threw the first punch, what would be his motive? If you have a gun and your adversary does not, is not the sensible stance to keep your distance so you can be free to pull the gun? Who armed with a pistol starts a fistfight with a suspicious stranger?

Moreover, Trayvon’s body showed no signs of having ever been punched, while George’s nose looks like he was sucker-punched.

Second, who was on top in those final moments of the fight?

If Zimmerman was on top and Trayvon was on his back, Trayvon would have been found on his back. He was found dead on his stomach.

If Zimmerman was on top and Trayvon was on his stomach, he would have been shot in the back. He was shot in the chest.

How could Trayvon have been found lying on his face, with a bullet hole in his chest, if Zimmerman was sitting on top of him? Only if George Zimmerman, after shooting Trayvon, would have turned him over as he lay dying. No one has even suggested that.

Why was the back of Zimmerman’s jacket soaking wet, and the back of Trayvon’s dry, if Trayvon was on the bottom? Why were the knees of Trayvon’s pants wet, if he was on the bottom?

Third, who was screaming for help?

His mother, brother and father say it was Trayvon. George’s mother, father and half a dozen friends say it is George’s voice on the tape, screaming for help.

Trayvon’s father and brother apparently told investigators initially that the voice was not Trayvon’s, or they did not know. And the eyewitness John Good says the guy on the bottom in the red jacket, George Zimmerman, was the one screaming.

But, again, let us assume it was Trayvon screaming.

Why would he be screaming? If he was being beaten up martial arts style on the ground, would Trayvon not have had cuts and bruises?

What, exactly, was George Zimmerman doing to this 17-year-old football player that he should be screaming for help?

Where is the physical evidence that Trayvon had been hurt in any way before he was shot? Is screaming how a tough 17-year-old male reacts in a fistfight, even one he is losing?

Trayvon was a stranger in that neighborhood, and George was the neighborhood watch guy. Which of the two is more likely to be yelling for help from the neighbors?

Fourth, was the use of a firearm justified, even if Zimmerman was losing the fight and being beaten up?

Were his injuries that serious? Was he really is danger of grave bodily harm?

Experts disagree. But the real question is: What did Zimmerman think at the time? And judging by those piercing screams, was not that screaming man frightened, even terrified?

Trayvon’s parents think these were the desperate cries for help of a son about to be killed. But if they were Zimmerman’s cries, could George not have had those same thoughts?

George Zimmerman should have informed Trayvon he was the neighborhood watch. Trayvon should not have pummeled him. Both made mistakes. One is dead. To send the other to prison for what happened that night would be an act of vengeance, not justice, an invocation of the old lex talionis — an eye for an eye.

That’s not what America is supposed to be about."


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Pat's Thoughts on the Zimmerman Verdict..*


----------



## Norwegian (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Pat's Thoughts on the Zimmerman Verdict..*

You should add some cute cat pictures or something to that post to keep our attention.

Cliffnotes: ***** deserved it


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> 541 teenagers have been killed in Chicago over the last 5 years.
> 
> 140 teenagers have been killed in Chicago since the Trayvon Martin shooting happened (2/26/12)
> 
> ...


You're right. There really isn't enough coverage on this, only locally.

The only people who have really spoken out against this are people from here, like Derrick Rose, Dwayne Wade, Obama, (Michelle Obama came down here as well) & Bernie Mac.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Pat's Thoughts on the Zimmerman Verdict..*

How do you and your "SO" feel about Pat's feelings towards your rights?

http://thinkprogress.org/lgbt/2013/...disobedience-against-lgbt-equality/?mobile=wp

Maybe you two could discuss that so you don't have to keep posting this shit.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

STEVIE SWAG said:


>


Hahaha I admit I laughed hard when I noticed them in the background :lol


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Tinkerbell said:


> Not really American, so can't really preach this as "the truth" but maybe you guys can help me out, this thread has got me thinking since it seems to be throwing race and such around, like around a lot, and I found this article:
> 
> More Americans feel that black people are more racist than whites and Hispanics. study finds
> 
> Any truth to it guys? Because reading this thread it seems like a lot of what I assume is black people sound pretty damn mad and directly go to blame the white man.


That's fucking stupid. Just another thing trying to cause more division. Just see racist as fucking racist. Everybody is like little children, "But moooooooooooom, see,he's being more racist than everybody else."


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Pat's Thoughts on the Zimmerman Verdict..*



Humbled Moron said:


> How do you and your "SO" feel about Pat's feelings towards your rights?
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/lgbt/2013/...disobedience-against-lgbt-equality/?mobile=wp
> 
> Maybe you two could discuss that so you don't have to keep posting this shit.


Pat Buchanan showing intolerance? Impossible.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Pat Buchanan is correct.*


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

*Re: Pat's Thoughts on the Zimmerman Verdict..*



Rawbar said:


> Yet, ask yourself:
> 
> *Would a pudgy, out-of-shape 28-year-old* with a gun, facing a 17-year-old athletic kid, 4 inches taller, with a longer reach, throw a punch and start a fistfight with him?


I not trying to start an argument, but Zimmerman wasn't pudgy and out-of-shape at the time.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Pat's Thoughts on the Zimmerman Verdict..*



wrestle_champion said:


> I not trying to start an argument, but Zimmerman wasn't pudgy and out-of-shape at the time.


Didn't Zimmerman outweigh him by at least 50 pounds anyway AND have MMA training?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Patrick J. Buchanan is 100% correct!



George Zimmerman’s defense has proven, beyond a reasonable doubt, that he shot Trayvon Martin not out of malice, rage or hate — but in a desperate act of self-defense.

Zimmerman was being beaten “ground-and-pound,” mixed martial arts style. His head was being banged on the cement. Screaming again and again for help, he pulled out his gun and fired.

Even the prosecution is now conceding Trayvon might have been on top, and is now scrambling for a compromise verdict on a lesser charge than second-degree murder, a charge that never should have been brought. Indeed, this trial should never have been held.

What we have witnessed in Sanford, Fla., is the prosecution of an innocent man for murder because the politically and socially powerful demanded it.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Pat's Thoughts on the Zimmerman Verdict..*



kobra860 said:


> Didn't Zimmerman outweigh him by at least 50 pounds anyway AND have MMA training?


http://news.yahoo.com/state-seeks-h...shooting-152130557.html?bcmt=comments-postbox


> The defense also called a gym owner, Adam Pollock, who told the jury Zimmerman was "soft" and lacked proficiency in fighting after taking classes in grappling and boxing for a year.





> Although Zimmerman lost 50 to 80 pounds (22 to 36 kg), he lacked the muscle or fighting skill to train against an opponent in the ring, he said.
> 
> The testimony could be helpful in explaining how Zimmerman, at around 200 pounds (90 kg), could have lost a fight to Martin, who weighed 158 pounds (71 kg) at his autopsy. Since his arrest, Zimmerman has ballooned to more than 300 pounds (136 kg) due to what his lawyer called the stress of going on trial.


Traing for any amount of time dose not = being good


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Zimmerman's team didn't have to prove beyond a shadow of a doubt that he was defending himself, they just have to plant the seeds of doubt so that the jury isn't 100% sure he was defending himself at the time of the shot being fired. it's up to the prosecution to convince the jury that he was acting out of malice and not defending himself.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

this guy gets it


----------



## JerseyScottie (May 18, 2008)

zimmerman was only 185. NOT over 200lbs where as trayvon was 160. The media loves to play games and make you believe zimmerman was a big bad monster. Here's the report form that night stating that zimmerman was infact 185.

http://cfnews13.com/content/dam/new...ents/george-zimmerman-booking-report-0412.pdf


----------



## Boulle (Jan 11, 2013)

i had a ton on him being found not guilty. My bet came in.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Boulle said:


> i had a ton on him being found not guilty. My bet came in.


*Let whomever you made that bet with know I have some ocean front property in Tennessee I'd love to sell him...really cheap too.*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

obby said:


> this guy gets it
> 
> [youtube]2sL2f0PoqME[youtube]


It is what it is. Would love to buy that gentleman a 6 pack of his choice and hit some fine cigars to hear that first hand if I ever came into contact with him.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Dark Stark said:


> *Let whomever you made that bet with know I have some ocean front property in Tennessee I'd love to sell him...really cheap too.*


If it happens to be anywhere near West Tenn, I'll take it.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Pat's Thoughts on the Zimmerman Verdict..*



Humbled Moron said:


> How do you and your "SO" feel about Pat's feelings towards your rights?
> 
> http://thinkprogress.org/lgbt/2013/...disobedience-against-lgbt-equality/?mobile=wp
> 
> Maybe you two could discuss that so you don't have to keep posting this shit.


Well, while we may not agree with *everything* he might say, we do agree with *some* things he may say. Even if he is a pig..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

obby said:


> this guy gets it



*

:clap

That guy is phenomenal *


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Holy shit, that dude in the video preaching the truth! I'd like to buy that man a drink and shake his hand.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

wtf! I just saw on the news some protestors burning the American flag last night. Where is the outrage over this? Anyone that burns the American flag is a traitor to this country imo and should face consequences. When I was in the Navy we knew the importance of the flag. There have been military members that died for this country and our flag now a few anti-Americans burn it over protest? Yes, anyone that's burns the flag is an anti-American imo. The jerks should be banished from this country.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

You do know that burning the flag is protected under the constitution.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Skermac said:


> wtf! I just saw on the news some protestors burning the American flag last night. Where is the outrage over this? Anyone that burns the American flag is a traitor to this country imo and should face consequences. When I was in the Navy we knew the importance of the flag. There have been military members that died for this country and our flag now a few anti-Americans burn it over protest? Yes, anyone that's burns the flag is an anti-American imo. The jerks should be banished from this country.


*That's their freedom of speech. The military fights for their rights to do that. 

Flag burners love getting the reaction you are giving them Skermac. 


The way I see it is they can burn their flags all they wont but they wont do two things. They wont burn my flag and they wont burn their flag in front of me. Other than that I couldn't care less.*


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

TEHCOCK said:


> You do know that burning the flag is protected under the constitution.


Yes I know it's not illegal and protected as freedom of speech. But it makes me mad when people disgrace the flag by burning it. It shows no regard for this country or the people that died defending the flag and country keeping. I would vote to make it illegal if it was put to a vote. But I guess I have to consider the i.q. of the people doing it and how they don't like their own country.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Skermac said:


> wtf! I just saw on the news some protestors burning the American flag last night. Where is the outrage over this? Anyone that burns the American flag is a traitor to this country imo and should face consequences. When I was in the Navy we knew the importance of the flag. There have been military members that died for this country and our flag now a few anti-Americans burn it over protest? Yes, anyone that's burns the flag is an anti-American imo. The jerks should be banished from this country.


the flag is cloth it has no importance and soldiers don't die for anything but to line the pockets of the corporate and political elite. 

That guy in the video had SHADES OF HEADLINER in his hatred for blacks, wow. Good points though.

I will burn a flag in front of you LC I don't give a shit. If you place importance in cloth and believe in fairy tales about soldiers fighting for your freedom that's your delusion not mine.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Dark Stark said:


> *That's their freedom of speech. The military fights for their rights to do that.
> 
> Flag burners love getting the reaction you are giving them Skermac.
> 
> ...


I am so with you on that! Anyone that tries to burn the flag in front on me will regret it.


Camille, when I was in the Navy I would have gave my life for flag and country if need be. It's not all about corporate greed. Go ahead and try to burn a flag in front of me, you will be in the emergency room not long after. My neighbor was a Marine and he will get you too.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

That's because you bought the con hook line and sinker, rube.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> That's because you bought the con hook line and sinker, rube.


Like I said, go ahead and burn a flag in this neighborhood. You wont make it out alive. Jacksonville is a big military town in case you didn't know.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Yeah a lot of people will resort to violence to protect their delusions. It's a sad state of affairs for sure.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Skermac said:


> Like I said, go ahead and burn a flag in this neighborhood. You wont make it out alive. Jacksonville is a big military town in case you didn't know.


*I don't believe that for a second. *


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Yeah a lot of people will resort to violence to protect their delusions. It's a sad state of affairs for sure.


Compared to your delusions that the military can possible be anything good?

I agree it is sad


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Look, if you're mad about the verdict, blame the prosecution. They did a horrible job.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Rayfu said:


> Compared to your delusions that the military can possible be anything good?
> 
> I agree it is sad


:hayden3 Maybe on GI Joe.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

obby said:


> this guy gets it


He's right. Black on black violence should get more attention from more blacks but it is what it is. It's been brushed aside for decades now for the most part. Quick to rally and get the protesting signs out when a non-black kills a black person but turn a blind eye to the significant issues with black on black violence.

You have these deluded ass people that watch two minutes of CNN coverage and then get on social networks or go outside and try to start protesting and acting like they really give a damn.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> I am so with you on that! Anyone that tries to burn the flag in front on me will regret it.
> 
> 
> Camille, when I was in the Navy I would have gave my life for flag and country if need be. It's not all about corporate greed. Go ahead and try to burn a flag in front of me, you will be in the emergency room not long after. My neighbor was a Marine and he will get you too.





Skermac said:


> Like I said, go ahead and burn a flag in this neighborhood. You wont make it out alive. Jacksonville is a big military town in case you didn't know.


Reported


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Dark Stark said:


> *I don't believe that for a second. *


Well no one would really be killed, just an expression. But he would get beat up by most. My neighbor has a Marine flag and an American flag on the front of his house and he said anyone touches it will regret it.




Humbled Moron said:


> Reported



Reported for agreeing with a mod? And for stating my opinion on the American flag? ok whatever.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Humbled Moron said:


> Reported


If Skermac really did do that he can just claim he was "standing his ground" and get away with it.

EDIT: I'm kidding before people get butthurt.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> Well no one would really be killed, just an expression. But he would get beat up by most. My neighbor has a Marine flag and an American flag on the front of his house and he said anyone touches it will regret it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You threatened to send him to an emergencey room and then threatened to kill him


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> You threatened to send him to an emergencey room and that threatened to kill him


I did not threaten to kill anyone. I said he would not make it out of the neighborhood alive, that doesn't mean I am doing anything, and that means I have a lot of patriotic neighbors. This is a huge Navy town and they don't take it lightly. But like I said it was only an expression.

But anyone that comes in my yard or in my house and destroys anything will probably go to the emergency room when the cops come for them. I wouldn't really kill anyone myself, but if someone burned an American flag in front of me I would stop them or run them off no matter if they are legally doing it or not, and I know my neighbors would too. We don't care for people doing anti-American things legal or not.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Skermac said:


> Well no one would really be killed, just an expression. But he would get beat up by most. My neighbor has a Marine flag and an American flag on the front of his house and he said anyone touches it will regret it.


there's a difference between destroying someone else's property (your neighbor's flag) and destroying my own flag (dont own one, wouldnt own one, just a hypothetical). but let's not pretend dyed cloth actually means anything just because someone told you in school or in your house that it did. the only thing that's real is the death, and death doesn't accomplish a whole lot of good. people need to break free of these moronic delusions and not throw their lives away for a lie, and the people at home need to stop glorifying dying for a lie so people will stop doing it. you may want to see violence done to me but in the end it's just that I value human life more than cloth and lies.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> there's a difference between destroying someone else's property (your neighbor's flag) and destroying my own flag (dont own one, wouldnt own one, just a hypothetical). but let's not pretend dyed cloth actually means anything just because someone told you in school or in your house that it did. the only thing that's real is the death, and death doesn't accomplish a whole lot of good. people need to break free of these moronic delusions and not throw their lives away for a lie, and the people at home need to stop glorifying dying for a lie so people will stop doing it. you may want to see violence done to me but in the end it's just that I value human life more than cloth and lies.


Who are you to tell someone what they should follow?

They following the flag hurts no one (and if it dose its a whole nother matter)

It means soemthing to a lot, just like that teady bear you had at one time meant the world to you, its no less valuable then anything you belvie in


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

It hurts a lot of people. A lot of people teach their children how important that flag supposedly is and then they go join the military and kill others and die for it. It's insane.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

flag burning is our favourite sport in the middle east

its mostly US and israel, but dont get shocked if great britain and france get involved


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Skermac said:


> I am so with you on that! Anyone that tries to burn the flag in front on me will regret it.
> 
> 
> Camille, when I was in the Navy I would have gave my life for flag and country if need be. It's not all about corporate greed. *Go ahead and try to burn a flag in front of me, you will be in the emergency room not long after*. My neighbor was a Marine and he will get you too.



Sure looks like a threat from you to him


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

CamillePunk said:


> there's a difference between destroying someone else's property (your neighbor's flag) and destroying my own flag (dont own one, wouldnt own one, just a hypothetical). but let's not pretend dyed cloth actually means anything just because someone told you in school or in your house that it did. the only thing that's real is the death, and death doesn't accomplish a whole lot of good. people need to break free of these moronic delusions and not throw their lives away for a lie, and the people at home need to stop glorifying dying for a lie so people will stop doing it. you may want to see violence done to me but in the end it's just that I value human life more than cloth and lies.




How about I just say the same as Dark Stark as leave it at that:



Dark Stark said:


> *
> 
> The way I see it is they can burn their flags all they wont but they wont do two things. They wont burn my flag and they wont burn their flag in front of me. Other than that I couldn't care less.*






Humbled Moron said:


> Sure looks like a threat from you to him


Saying he will be in the emergency room does not mean by my hand.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> It hurts a lot of people. A lot of people teach their children how important that flag supposedly is and then they go join the military and kill others and die for it. It's insane.


So what? I could use the same logic to say not believing in the flag dose the same thing

Go far as saying most of the problems form the miltary are pepole like you, who belive the government is "bad" and just want a pay check, you dont care, so your far more lieklly to do wrong while serving this country me syaing ti dont make it anymore true dose it? same aplies for you


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> there's a difference between destroying someone else's property (your neighbor's flag) and destroying my own flag (dont own one, wouldnt own one, just a hypothetical). but let's not pretend dyed cloth actually means anything just because someone told you in school or in your house that it did. the only thing that's real is the death, and death doesn't accomplish a whole lot of good. people need to break free of these moronic delusions and not throw their lives away for a lie, and the people at home need to stop glorifying dying for a lie so people will stop doing it. you may want to see violence done to me but in the end it's just that I value human life more than cloth and lies.


Now this is something I definitely agree with. I've never understood how people can place more importance in a patriotic symbol like the flag over human life. You don't need to wave a flag to show you love where you live.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JOAL.COM said:


> flag burning is our favourite sport in the middle east
> 
> its mostly US and israel, but dont get shocked if great britain and france get involved


:lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Skermac said:


> How about I just say the same as Dark Stark as leave it at that:


Yes, I understand your delusion you don't need to repeat the lengths you're willing to go to in order to protect it.


Mattyb2266 said:


> Now this is something I definitely agree with. I've never understood how people can place more importance in a patriotic symbol like the flag over human life. You don't need to wave a flag to show you love where you live.


(Y) It's pretty simple isn't it.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

Mattyb2266 said:


> Now this is something I definitely agree with. I've never understood how people can place more importance in a patriotic symbol like the flag over human life. You don't need to wave a flag to show you love where you live.


why do you put so much of a deal in to the belts and care how the wrestlers treat them?

Yo0u dont need the belt to be the champ, yet the belt is sopoused ot be "praised" simllar thing, veyr simlar


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao omg Rayfu

he went there and I love it


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

You clearly said if he does it "in front of me" he would end up in the emergency room. Be a man skermac, don't backtrack. Stand by your violent angry words


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol americans

so concerned about flags

brb going to worry about people being bombed to death


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

JOAL.COM said:


> flag burning is our favourite sport in the middle east
> 
> its mostly US and israel, but dont get shocked if great britain and france get involved


Yeah we know the middle east hates us and burns our flag and drags the dead bodies of our troops through the streets. But I don't expect our own citizens to burn their own flag. The flag itself is nothing. Its a symbol of the country a person lives in, if you don't like your country burn your flag and move to another country.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> :lmao omg Rayfu
> 
> he went there and I love it


Back tracking now? its a very good look for you.

The fact is you put a lot of value in senseless things every day in your life, but your going to inogre that and stay in your igroant ways cause your scared to face the truth


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Skermac said:


> Yeah we know the middle east hates us and burns our flag and drags the dead bodies of our troops through the streets. But I don't expect our own citizens to burn their own flag. *The flag itself is nothing. Its a symbol of the country a person lives in*, if you don't like your country burn your flag and move to another country.


dafuq

no offence but what right do you have to make someone leave? who declared you judge and jury?


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> You clearly said if he does it "in front of me" he would end up in the emergency room. Be a man skermac, don't backtrack. Stand by your violent angry words


The mods saw it and didn't say anything because they know it's not serious. One mod made a comment even. I do not have to explain myself to you because you are not a mod. When you become a mod get back with me. I am done with you.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Nobody's dying for my PS3 Rayfu, it's fine.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

JOAL.COM said:


> dafuq
> 
> no offence but what right do you have to make someone leave? who declared you judge and jury?


I don't want to make anyone leave, what I'm saying is if anyone hates this country/flag they should leave. Why would people stay in a place they don't like?

"The flag is a symbol of Americanism, and is proudly flown on many occasions, with giant outdoor flags used by retail outlets to draw customers. *Desecration of the flag is considered a public outrage*, but remains protected as freedom of speech."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_the_United_States


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Humbled Moron, take your little discussion with Skermac to PM's, we have have flag burning to discuss.

Was Trayvon carrying a flag btw? *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:lol kobra's new sig pic

Isn't necessary at all.


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

JOAL.COM said:


> flag burning is our favourite sport in the middle east
> 
> its mostly US and israel, but dont get shocked if great britain and france get involved


You already got our flag ya cunts :lol I've never laughed so much at people getting so riled up at a flag being burned, it was glorious :clap


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm not gonna shoot or attack someone over a flag. Doesn't mean I don't love the country, sure I get mad at the shit that goes on at times but I don't hate America.

If you are passionate about the flag and all that stuff, more power to you. There's nothing wrong with that but that's just not how I am.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i heard that trayvon wore america underwear

and thats why zimmerman shot him


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

yes ma'am


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

Trayvon was obviously eating red, white and blue Skittles.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*if Trayvon was wearing an american flag hoodie would he have been killed?*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dark Stark said:


> *if Trayvon was wearing an american flag hoodie would he have been killed?*


that is the big question on everyone's mind croft


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Notorious said:


> If you are passionate about the flag and all that stuff, more power to you. There's nothing wrong with that but that's just not how I am.


Sure I don't mind if someone REALLY LIKES flags (some of them are cool, I like the ones with nice drawings of dragons and bears and whatnot) but it ain't a reason to kill a motherfucker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the freedom the flag is supposed to represent > the actual flag

it would seem completely oxymoronic to arrest or attack someone for flag burning


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Sure I don't mind if someone REALLY LIKES flags (some of them are cool, I like the ones with nice drawings of dragons and bears and whatnot) but it ain't a reason to kill a motherfucker.


I'd agure most are not killing over the flag, some? sure, most no, a flag is a thing to repersent our country


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

yes I know it's a symbol Rayfu but no war has been fought over what it's supposed to symbolize since the revolution


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Stop getting your panties in a bunch over a flag.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> yes I know it's a symbol Rayfu but no war has been fought over what it's supposed to symbolize since the revolution


Who says we can only go to war over that?

I'm not going to tell you all wars are right theya re not, but not evrey war we been in since has been wrong.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what if the panties i get into a bunch ARE THE FLAG?

:russo


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

JOAL.COM said:


> what if the panties i get into a bunch ARE THE FLAG?
> 
> :russo


:torres


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

JOAL.COM said:


> what if the panties i get into a bunch ARE THE FLAG?
> 
> :russo


Your partner may and may not like it and will want you to run it up the pole?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> :lol kobra's new sig pic
> 
> Isn't necessary at all.


He's so fucking angry he's turned spiteful. Like a pre-pubescent child. 

:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

who is that in kobra's sig?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

OJ Simpson


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

People need to calm the fuck down about this shit, seriously.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

JOAL.COM said:


> who is that in kobra's sig?


*Some armed robber named OJ. I think he's currently serving a 30 year plus prison term.*


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Dark Stark said:


> *Some armed robber named OJ. I think he's currently serving a 30 year plus prison term.*




:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Dark Stark said:


> *Some armed robber named OJ. I think he's currently serving a 30 year plus prison term.*


kobra = owned as per the usual.

He's trying to bait people and failed miserably.


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Skermac said:


> wtf! I just saw on the news some protestors burning the American flag last night. Where is the outrage over this? Anyone that burns the American flag is a traitor to this country imo and should face consequences. When I was in the Navy we knew the importance of the flag. There have been military members that died for this country and our flag now a few anti-Americans burn it over protest? Yes, anyone that's burns the flag is an anti-American imo. The jerks should be banished from this country.


As a former member of the Army, I couldn't disagree more. Yes, I have a problem with people who burn the flag, hell I took my son's friend to a ball game once and let him know that just being on the edge of your seat doesn't count as standing for the national anthem. But, they do have the right to burn the flag in protest, no matter how distasteful it may seem. 

As for the whole case, I thought of the Duke lacrosse rape case, where the media jumped all over the story because it happened to be white students allegedly raping a black stripper. The media ran with the case until they realized that it turned out to be a bunch of BS. The media started to do this with the Zimmerman case, starting when NBC edited the one phone call making Zimmerman out to be racist. Ultimately, at the end of the day, we have two people that ended up making very terrible decisions. It unfortunately ended up with one person losing his life. 

If this is an issue of race, then it's time for all sides, black and white, to seriously sit down and discuss the matter rather than throw barbs at the other side. I know that's not likely to happen, as ignorant people on both sides of the argument would rather just play the race card and keep things going.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BruiserKC said:


> I took my son's friend to a ball game once and let him know that just being on the edge of your seat doesn't count as standing for the national anthem.


:kobe dont try to indoctrinate the kid into your shitty beliefs


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Point = Missed


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Skermac said:


> *They did not try this as a hate crime and it was never about race according to testimony so they cant get him for civil rights violations*. I mean they could try but basically the not guilty verdict says no civil rights violations were there since he did not kill based on race.



There is no law that says it must be a hate crime in order to go to federal courts as a civil rights violation, nor does a not guilty verdict indicate no civil rights violations. Too many cases in the past 23 years that show that to be untrue.


And if it had to be a hate crime to be considered a civil rights violation or if a not guilty verdict indicates no civil rights violations, would the Justice Department really be investigating and reviewing everything that took place regarding this incident, before and during the trial, to see if any civil rights were violated?


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying they were or weren't. I have nowhere near as much evidence regarding the case as the government does to dictate anything. But, I know we, outside of the legal system, can't say whether rights were violated or not, based on what we heard in the trial, because the federal investigation involves evidence and testimony that wasn't present in the trial.



But in reality, him being found to have violated civil rights will likely be nothing more than a financial situation and no prison time. At the same time, we never know. It's up to Holder to decide whether there's enough to warrant a federal case against Zimmerman.


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone else following 911 related twitters and livestreams? This is getting pretty good, I got quite a bit of popcorn and firewater in me already.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Timbaland Says He Thinks Torment Might Drive George Zimmerman To Commit Suicide*
http://www.xxlmag.com/news/2013/07/...may-drive-george-zimmerman-to-commit-suicide/


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Like there aren't millions of people who support Zimmerman, jimmies are so fucking rustled on this shit, calling a 17-year old a child LOL, oh and fuck all those self hating whites srs.

Don't even get me started on the media, thank god justice prevailed, because that is what it is, nobody would have been charged with murder for what Zimmerman did.

Then you have these fucking rappers talking shit, when they have dozens if not 100's of corpses and broken families on their name with their constant glorification of drug trade and murder, and this has never even been discussed, i wonder why...


Fuck society and everyone in it, save the animals that are threatend with extinction instead of worrying about some wannebe gangster who fuckt with the wrong guy.


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

^ Ratchets don't go to heaven.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Froooot said:


>


:Awesome. She totally wins the tweeting. I laughed way more than I probably should have after reading that.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Justice was served. People have it in their head that Trayvon Martin was that smiley little kid in the picture the news keeps showing and he was just innocently skipping home eating his skittles and drinking his tea when the big bad man chased him down and tackled him then shot him. in actuality Trayvon was over 6 feet tall with gold teeth and talked about being in gangs and how hard he was and was always high. Zimmerman followed him on a public street (not illegal) while waiting for the police then Trayvon in his ghetto ass paranoia decided instead of running, talking it over or calling the police himself, instead decided to attack him and bash his head into the ground.

Im positive the world is a better place now that Trayvon Martin is dead.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Catsaregreat said:


> Justice was served. People have it in their head that Trayvon Martin was that smiley little kid in the picture the news keeps showing and he was just innocently skipping home eating his skittles and drinking his tea when the big bad man chased him down and tackled him then shot him. in actuality Trayvon was over 6 feet tall with gold teeth and talked about being in gangs and how hard he was and was always high. Zimmerman followed him on a public street (not illegal) while waiting for the police then Trayvon in his ghetto ass paranoia decided instead of running, talking it over or calling the police himself, instead decided to attack him and bash his head into the ground.
> 
> Im positive the world is a better place now that Trayvon Martin is dead.


:shaq

Too much


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Fresh Dougie said:


> There is no law that says it must be a hate crime in order to go to federal courts as a civil rights violation, nor does a not guilty verdict indicate no civil rights violations. Too many cases in the past 23 years that show that to be untrue.
> 
> 
> And if it had to be a hate crime to be considered a civil rights violation or if a not guilty verdict indicates no civil rights violations, would the Justice Department really be investigating and reviewing everything that took place regarding this incident, before and during the trial, to see if any civil rights were violated?
> ...



I understand you. I also looked up an example of a civil rights violation:



"an African-American man, fills out an application to lease an apartment from Landlord. Upon learning that Applicant 2 is an African-American, Landlord refuses to lease the apartment to him, because he prefers to have Caucasian tenants in his building. Here, Landlord has committed a civil rights violation by discriminating against Applicant 2 based solely on his race. Under federal and state fair housing and anti-discrimination laws, Landlord may not reject apartment applicants because of their race."


So, if someone does something illegal against someone else based on race they have violated their civil rights.

I may not fully understand it with this case. Wouldn't they have to prove he shot Trayvon based on race? And if he did wouldn't that be a hate crime?

Is following someone and asking them questions a violation of civil rights regardless of race? Especially since GZ was not working in an official capacity? I don't think it would be but I could be wrong.

So if I see someone walking past my house and I ask someone what they are doing and follow them a little ways have I committed a civil rights violation if they say I only talked to them because of their race?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I am reading these dipshit rappers on Twitter bitching and moaning about the verdict. 90% of these stupid assholes rap about and make money off of lyrics about murdering young black men.

Fucking hypocrite morons.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

All I know is I hope I never see another bag of Skittles again.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

I read the case, George Zimmerman is not a bad man in my books. Sure he shouldn't have took the law into his own hands, but that kid Travyon who was posted everywhere as that young 12 year old was absurd. SHOW HIM FOR THE 17 YEAR OLD KID HE WAS.

He looked like a hoodrat, his trousers down with his boxers showing, them stupid grills... I have no denying that Zimmerman told the complete truth. I completely believe that he was attacked, and in self-defence he shot him. Now everyone is against this guy, because they have been led to believe he was just a 12 year old kid eating some skittles when he got shot. 

NO!


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Froooot said:


>


This is the level of intelligence we're dealing with here people. :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Yeah...I was definitely expecting this. Let's see how this turns out. I still think Zimmerman will get killed if he doesn't spend the rest of his life in hiding. Sad, but true...


Did you say the same thing about Casey Anthony? It has been 2 years and she is still alive

I doubt George will get killed


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Alot of those pics from so called protests may not be real...Many have already pointed out the one circulating about the big crowd in San Francisco is a pic from the golden gate bridge anniversary last year


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Alan Dershowitz had a very good point about this. He says that basically Zimmerman needs to just vanish out of the public eye and just go away. Eventually, the furor will subside enough that he can live a somewhat normal life.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> I read the case, George Zimmerman is not a bad man in my books. Sure he shouldn't have took the law into his own hands, but that kid Travyon who was posted everywhere as that young 12 year old was absurd. SHOW HIM FOR THE 17 YEAR OLD KID HE WAS.
> 
> He looked like a hoodrat, his trousers down with his boxers showing, them stupid grills... I have no denying that Zimmerman told the complete truth. I completely believe that he was attacked, and in self-defence he shot him. Now everyone is against this guy, because they have been led to believe he was just a 12 year old kid eating some skittles when he got shot.
> 
> NO!


But what does pictures of Trayvon having sagging pants and wearing gold grills have to do with the case? "Oh he's sagging his pants and he has a picture with a gold grill, he's definitely a thug that attacked Zimmerman for no reason. That's 100% proof that Zimmerman only shot out of self defense"


----------



## mrgagentleman (Jun 22, 2009)

This whole thing is basically a contradiction.

Everyone is so caught up on the fact that Trayvon had a grill, took pictures giving the finger, and looked like a hoodrat. 

Someone suggested that "the world is a better place because Trayvon Martin is dead."

Excuse me? He was only 17 with a whole life to live. Who's to suggest that he wouldn't have grown out of the fad he was in to be a productive member of society? Who would've guessed that a man who constantly got in trouble with the law, by getting drunk, having his license suspended due to several DUI's, would go on to become the 43rd President?

We have a bad habit in this country for writing the last chapter in one's book before the first one is complete. We also have a bad habit of bringing up one's past to make a point, while not mentioning another's to hide it.

Notice how no one wants to mention Zimmerman's criminal past of assaulting police officers, and committing acts of domestic violence?

No. It's all good because "he got another thug off the streets, and save John Q. Taxpayer money." 

Until we as a country get the attitude that one's present doesn't have to dictate one's future, things like this will happen over, and over, and over, and over, again.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yeah the thing is I don't think race had anything to do with it and anyone supporting Treyvon just because he was black is a moron. Likewise anyone who defended Zimmerman right off the bat just because he owns a gun and cried self-defense is also an idiot. The thing is, if you look at it from Treyvon's side he's walking alone in the dark in an apparently crime-filled neighborhood and when he tried to run from the guy with the gun following him, the man chased him. If Zimmerman's complete account is taken as the absolute truth they both made bad decisions and unless they were able to catch him out on a lie there was no chance of a murder charge - and with that incompetent prosecutor there was no chance of that happening. Still think they could've gotten him on his negligence and actions leading to manslaughter though.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Don't like the wording used in some of the articles on this.

It wasn't a hate crime so i don't like the whole "17 year old unarmed black teenager" angle. I've never seen that in other cases before, at least over here anyway they tend to refrain from being so descriptive. It's usually "Man shoots unarmed 17 year old." Don't why they're trying to engineer so much hate amongst people. Don't know why the media does it.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Wrestling Junkie said:


> I read the case, George Zimmerman is not a bad man in my books. Sure he shouldn't have took the law into his own hands, but that kid Travyon who was posted everywhere as that young 12 year old was absurd. SHOW HIM FOR THE 17 YEAR OLD KID HE WAS.
> 
> He looked like a hoodrat, his trousers down with his boxers showing, them stupid grills... I have no denying that Zimmerman told the complete truth. I completely believe that he was attacked, and in self-defence he shot him. Now everyone is against this guy, because they have been led to believe he was just a 12 year old kid eating some skittles when he got shot.
> 
> NO!


This is by far the dumbest thing I've ever read on this site. Yes, dumber than anything skermac or Rayfu ever said.

Why don't you go move to Florida and get gunned down by rent-a-cop Zimmerman.. I'm sure some moron will bring up your idiotic posts on wrestlingforums as a justification for his actions.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

Any one care to venture what will happen next?
" A Goverment that can give you everything you want can also take away everything you have." Gerald R. Ford


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Well Rawbar, i would venture that Zimmerman runs for neighbourhood watch captain, wins and gets a sweet white security patrol car. And maybe a taser to use instead of a gun so they can avoid a similar situation.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Between NAACP trying to get stand your ground laws removed and department of justice trying to find another way to put a guy who as just found guilty, in jail, I'd say everyone is angry about the wrongs things at the moment...I hate when ppl let the exception to the rule become the rule


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

She did the same thing after the Casey Anthony trial.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:lmao

Somebody said something similar when she commented on her shock at Casey getting off.

Edit: Ninja'd by notorious


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know why we care about what she says or thinks. I don't mean anyone specifically here, I mean society in general. I'll never understand her celebrity. OH SHIT OFF TOPIC

Zimmerman is fat.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

They're literally famous for being famous.

Only in MURICA.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

People are morons which is why they care what she thinks. SHEEP.


and that's not very nice mrmr, zimmerman just has big bones.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Zimmerman ate the bones


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the day that Kim's ass separates from her body and becomes it's own entity.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

The lengths people are going to to defend Zimmerman is laughable...

As a lawyer just said, how does a grown ass man fear for his life, while carrying a gun. He got out of his car and pursued, because he knew he had a gun.

What's incredible are those acting like that wasn't an aggressive act in and of itself, and therefore Trayvon didn't have a right to defend _himself_. If the situation were reversed, Zimmerman would say that he had no idea what that guy wanted, and he would think that Trayvon were about the rob him. Oh, wait. Under this scenario, Zimmerman would have already been dead, because Trayvon would have the gun. And I'm sure the pro-Zimmerman folk here would be arguing ardently that Trayvon should have been acquitted. Riiiiiiight. 

It's amazing to me that people somehow can't comprehend that Trayvon would have felt the same disconcerting feeling that many would feel Zimmerman would have the GOD GIVEN right to feel, if the situations were reversed.

Also amazing to me that people are outright saying that Trayvon started the fight, when there's absolutely nothing to back that up. Just the words of a murderer who's already been caught in a bunch of lies, starting with why he got out of the car in the first place.

God Bless America...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

America should change their flag to a big pic of Zimmerman. He's the perfect representation of their past present and future. Kills blacks, fat,Mexican and guns.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

What if the jokes on us an we're all living in a false reality matrix that exists inside of Kim's ass....


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

George Zimmerman is about as Mexican as Taco Bell.


he is not a member of the LWO.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

LilOlMe said:


> The lengths people are going to to defend Zimmerman is laughable...
> 
> As a lawyer just said, how does a grown ass man fear for his life, while carrying a gun. He got out of his car and pursued, because he knew he had a gun.
> 
> ...


What amazes me are the people that 100% believe Zimmerman's story.

Like how gullible can you be. There's three sides to this story. Zimmerman's side, Trayvon's side and the truth. And anyone who only hears one side of a story and believes it is a mong IMO. But unfortunately Zimmerman's side is the only side that will ever be known.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> What if the jokes on us an we're all living in a false reality matrix that exists inside of Kim's ass....


I think there is a considerable portion of this country _already_ living inside of Kim's ass.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

GZ jurors lol








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Skermac said:


> GZ jurors lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look pretty similar.

Nah I just don't get the joke.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Notorious said:


> What amazes me are the people that 100% believe Zimmerman's story.
> 
> Like how gullible can you be. There's three sides to this story. Zimmerman's side, Trayvon's side and the truth. And anyone who only hears one side of a story and believes it is a mong IMO. But unfortunately Zimmerman's side is the only side that will ever be known.


Yeah it is rather bothersome that only one side of the story will ever be told. Rather annoying too. I understand not sentencing someone that cannot be proven guilty, but Zimmerman is hardly an INNOCENT man in my mind at all. The self defense stuff is cringe worthy as it's easy to say that after you kill the other guy and he can't explain what happened to him.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Karma101 said:


> They all look pretty similar.
> 
> Nah I just don't get the joke.


Paula Deen


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LilOlMe said:


> The lengths people are going to to defend Zimmerman is laughable...
> 
> As a lawyer just said, how does a grown ass man fear for his life, while carrying a gun. He got out of his car and pursued, because he knew he had a gun.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with following a person, nor is there anything wrong with verbally confronting them and asking them questions about who they are and what they are doing there; just as the person being questioned has every right to ignore them and walk away.

We don't know who started the physical confrontation. WE DO KNOW that witnesses and material evidence place Martin on top of Zimmerman, pummeling him while Zimmerman repeatedly called for help. Only then did Zimmerman shoot Martin. 

Zimmerman had no wounds on his hands that would suggest that he ever struck Trayvon, nor did Trayvon have other injuries on his body beside the gunshot wound.

Did GZ show poor judgement following Trayvon? Yeah. Did Trayvon show even worse judgement repeatedly pummeling a man who was calling for help? Absofuckinglutely.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

I think it is pretty freaking simple. Do they have any proof Zimmerman assaulted Martin first? No they don't! Zimmerman could have called him all kinds of obscenities and even insulted his momma, it does not give him one single right to assault him, or as yall say "defend himself," for/from just words or a heated conversation. If Zimmerman was brandishing the weapon before the altercation, then you are telling me Martin knowingly assaulted an armed man? Are also telling me that if you were getting your head slammed into the concrete you wouldn't shoot him. You can claim "you" could a have gotten out of the situation but Zimmerman is not "you" and felt over powered and his life in danger, so he shot him, his only way out.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*You know he should be mad? Zimmerman's brother. The guy looks just like him. People might mistake him for George, and you know...*


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The thing about the Zimmerman/Martin fight is that Zimmerman could have easily just have gotten his ass kicked. Martin won the fight, that doesn't mean he started it nor does it mean he was the one that provoked it. Once again, it cannot be proven that Zimmerman assaulted him first either, but don't come here accusing Trayvon when you can't prove what he did either. :kobe8


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

HardKoR said:


> Zimmerman could have called him all kinds of obscenities and even insulted his momma, it does not give him one single right to assault him, or as yall say "defend himself," for/from just words or a heated conversation..


This part... 

These fuckin' people who think assaulting someone can be equated with defending oneself... that's rather absurd. Even if it was a mistake for Zimmerman to follow Trayvon and ask him what is he doing, that does not mean Trayvon can just start beating the shit out of the guy for that. We will never know the full story but the physical evidence backs up the claim that Trayvon committed assault. Which is illegal. While following someone on a public road, stupid or not, is not illegal.

And another thing, about this whole Zimmerman killed a kid thing...

If a 17 year old commits murder in this country, people want him tried as an adult. But if a 17 year gets killed by an adult, oh that adult just killed a kid.

Fucking hypocrites.

I'm not saying that every Trayvon supporter is a raging retard but it seems like to me that the vast majority of them only give a fuck about this case because of Trayvon's race. They also don't give a fuck about the law or facts or any kind of reality to the situation. All they see is "dead black kid killed by a non-black" and they start raging, regardless of what actually happened. That makes them just as racist as they are accusing Zimmerman of being.

I wish more people thought like that dude that did the vid in Mississippi...






It's worth reposting. If you haven't watched it, I suggest you do. This dude is a BOSS.

You wanna care about human life? Then do it about ALL races.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tater said:


> This part...
> 
> These fuckin' people who think assaulting someone can be equated with defending oneself... that's rather absurd. Even if it was a mistake for Zimmerman to follow Trayvon and ask him what is he doing, that does not mean Trayvon can just start beating the shit out of the guy for that. We will never know the full story but the physical evidence backs up the claim that Trayvon committed assault. Which is illegal. While following someone on a public road, stupid or not, is not illegal.


Actually if Trayvon had fear for his own safety - and considering a man with a gun chased him up the road, I think that's a safe assumption - he also could have defended himself. If Zimmerman's account of what happened is to be believed 100% then it definitely gets a bit murkier, but yeah.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

The physical evidence proved that Zimmerman got his ass kicked. Nothing more, nothing less. The physical evidence proved that Trayvon got shot and killed. Nothing more, nothing less. 


I don't think I've ever seen hypocrisy at this level before by so many people...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I never heard anything about a little girl being killed  now thats a horrific story. Its just amazing how this story has been overblown by the media when there are worse crimes happening yesterday,today and tomorrow.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

How is that amazing? Zimmerman/Trayvon could have been about race and could be hyped about and watched(which it obviously was) so the media followed and covered it extensively. Some of the more horrifying stories can't be, so they make one little mention in the local news and never bother bringing it to light since it doesn't appeal to the masses. 


I won't go on and on as CP probably preaches this in every thread. but yeah, the media isn't about covering what matters or what people need to know or what the government is doing wrong, they cover what will bring in viewers and won't hurt their SPONSORS.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Actually if Trayvon had fear for his own safety


_Actually_, if Trayvon had fear for his own safety, he would have went to his dad's girlfriend's house and went inside, instead of confronting and assaulting Zimmerman.



dan the marino said:


> and considering a man with a gun chased him up the road, I think that's a safe assumption - he also could have defended himself.


So you think it's a "safe assumption" that "a man with a gun chased him up the road" ...?

:lmao

That's the same type of bullshit that most Trayvon supporters have come up with. They create scenarios in their mind based on zero evidence of how they want things to have played out so they can go around waving their torches.



dan the marino said:


> If Zimmerman's account of what happened is to be believed 100% then it definitely gets a bit murkier, but yeah.


Forget Zimmerman's account of the situation for just a moment. Based on the cold hard *facts* of the 911 call, there is no reason whatsoever that Trayvon could not have simply gone inside the house he was staying and ended the entire situation right then and there. Zimmerman lost sight of Trayvon. Trayvon was less than a football field's distance from where he was staying at. These are undisputed facts.

But no... Trayvon did not do that. Trayvon wanted to make an issue out of this. And Trayvon ended up dead because of it.

Don't get me wrong, I am not defending Zimmerman in any way. I have said from the beginning that both were in the wrong. But the same logic that this would not have happened had Zimmerman stayed in his vehicle is the exact same logic that applies to Trayvon having just had gone inside and away from the danger.

I have a hard time believing either Zimmerman had his gun out at first or Trayvon even knowing Zimmerman had a gun when this all started. Most sane people do not return to get into fist fights with a guy with a gun when they are safely out of harms way and could have just gone in the house. Fighting a guy who you know has a gun when you could be safely inside is not a very logical thing to do.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Hey tater, were you there? No? So you know nothing? So you're just making a bunch of illogical assumptions based on almost nothing or zimmerman's side of the story which is 100% biased? Oh okay.



btw, if someone pulled out a gun on me and I was close enough to hit them before they could shoot, I 100% would. I wouldn't want my life to be in their hands and would want to take it from them. edit: this is if it's the same case as trayvon and the guy is stalking/following me. I would absolutely not do this if they could shoot me before, but yeah, I wouldn't risk shit if I thought they would shoot me.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Magic said:


> Hey tater, were you there? No? So you know nothing? So you're just making a bunch of illogical assumptions based on almost nothing or zimmerman's side of the story which is 100% biased? Oh okay.
> 
> 
> 
> btw, if someone pulled out a gun on me and I was close enough to hit them before they could shoot, I 100% would. I wouldn't want my life to be in their hands and would want to take it from them.


fpalm

I looked at the facts of the case and based my opinion. Not Zimmerman's account; _the actual facts_. I have paid very little attention to Zimmerman's account of the story. None of my opinions are based on how he presented the events. If you do not understand the difference between assumptions and facts, I can't help you with that.

Also, it's rather hilarious that you would accuse me of making assumptions then turn right around and make an assumption by implying Zimmerman pulled a gun on Trayvon, so Trayvon had to swing to defend himself.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Tater said:


> So you think it's a "safe assumption" that "a man with a gun chased him up the road" ...?
> 
> :lmao


That... was from Zimmerman's account of what happened.  




> Forget Zimmerman's account of the situation for just a moment. Based on the cold hard *facts* of the 911 call, there is no reason whatsoever that Trayvon could not have simply gone inside the house he was staying and ended the entire situation right then and there.


Again if someone was just following you right nearby your home and you're worried they could still be around, would want to not lead them right to your front door? There's any number of things that Trayvon could have been thinking just basing off of *facts* and not including Zimmerman's side. Unfortunately we'll never know what he felt or was thinking because he's dead.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Again if someone was just following you right nearby your home and you're worried they could still be around, would want to not lead them right to your front door?


Fuck yeah I would want to lead them right to my front door. Inside that door I have the safety of the door itself and the other people in the house. And then I call the cops about the guy outside.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Alright but there are a number of other reasons someone may not want to lead a potential dangerous person following you around to your home.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

dan the marino said:


> Alright but there are a number of other reasons someone may not want to lead a potential dangerous person following you around to your home.


And you think those reasons outweigh fighting a man with a gun?


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Tater said:


> Inside that door I have the safety of the door itself and the other people in the house. And then I call the cops about the guy outside.



which is basically what Zimmerman should have done from his car. 


the entire thing is a tragedy and can be chalked up to stupidity tbh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think a lot of people involved in this trial made very poor decisions

both trayvon and zimmerman come to mind


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Tater said:


> the same logic that this would not have happened had Zimmerman stayed in his vehicle is the exact same logic that applies to Trayvon having just had gone inside and away from the danger.





scrilla said:


> which is basically what Zimmerman should have done from his car.


As I said, that logic applies to both. Zimmerman should have stayed in his car and Trayvon should have gone inside.



scrilla said:


> the entire thing is a tragedy and can be chalked up to stupidity tbh.





JOAL.COM said:


> i think a lot of people involved in this trial made very poor decisions
> 
> both trayvon and zimmerman come to mind


Agreed. Stupidity by both.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

falm idiots rioting in Crenshaw atm


----------



## Mithro (Oct 14, 2011)

Dub¢ said:


> falm idiots rioting in Crenshaw atm


A lot of shit going down in L.A. right now.

https://twitter.com/911BUFF


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Mithro said:


> A lot of shit going down in L.A. right now.
> 
> https://twitter.com/911BUFF


Duh, you remember when OJ got off?

White people were destroying anything in sight, burning and looting as they went.

...


----------



## X3iE (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.coloradoan.com/usatoday/article/2519945

LOS ANGELES (AP) - Protesters ran through Los Angeles streets, stopping traffic, breaking windows and at one point raiding a Wal-Mart store, and a major freeway was blocked in the San Francisco Bay Area in the third night of protests in California over George Zimmerman's Florida acquittal in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin.

In Los Angeles, several hundred mostly peaceful protesters gathered Monday night at Leimert Park southwest of downtown, many of them chanting, praying and singing.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

Ah, liberals, can't wait for them to blame anyone but the people who are looting.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Tell me about it.

Couple of years ago over here during the riots people were looting and the media tried to start a discussion about the social issues and shit.

Fuck that, they were doing it because they wanted free stuff, there was no political or social issues behind any of it.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice to see the 'juror' who signed a book deal to exploit the murder of a teenage boy, has had it revoked.
'These people', at least you admit we are people, that is a start.

Respect to Sabrina for showing class and dignity, thanks to Bernie De la Rionda, Richard Mantei and John Guy for trying to get justice for Trayvon.

RIP Trayvon Martin!


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Couple of years ago over here during the riots people were looting and the media tried to start a discussion about the social issues and shit.
> 
> Fuck that, they were doing it because they wanted free stuff, there was no political or social issues behind any of it.


Do you mean the London Riots?

If so, do you know what triggered the rioting?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

I haven't followed this and don't really care for it in the slightest, but I'm going to try to recap what I know and you tell me if I'm right/wrong.

Neighbourhood watch man questions somewhat suspicious person over what they're doing
Somewhat suspicious person retaliates with physical assault instead of answering question
Neighbourhood watch man startled and fight begins
Somewhat suspicious person gets upper hand and goes ridiculously far and beats the fuck out of neighbourhood watch man
Neighbourhood watch man feels very threatened and uses his pistol in self defence
Somewhat suspicious person is hit in the heart by neighbourhood watch man bullet, somewhat suspicious person die
Neighbourhood watch man in big trouble
Somewhat suspicious person family take neighbourhood watch man to court
Neighbourhood watch man defends himself truthfully with proof
Somewhat suspicious person girlfriend lies under oath constantly and is borderline mentally challenged
Neighbourhood watch man is declared innocent because self defence
Somewhat suspicious person followers call racism and everything under the sun though only hearsay


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> I haven't followed this and don't really care for it in the slightest, but I'm going to try to recap what I know and you tell me if I'm right/wrong.
> 
> Neighbourhood watch man questions somewhat suspicious person over what they're doing
> Somewhat suspicious person retaliates with physical assault instead of answering question
> ...


no disrespect but you haven't followed the trial, but after the verdict and now you want someone to tell you if your post is right or wrong?

Seriously though it is good you didn't follow it, or at least contribute to it on this forum.
This is where little children are on birth control to sort their acne out, who start threads about which cartoon female character is attractive.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> no disrespect but you haven't followed the trial, but after the verdict and now you want someone to tell you if your post is right or wrong?
> 
> Seriously though it is good you didn't follow it, or at least contribute to it on this forum.
> This is where little children are on birth control to sort their acne out, who start threads about which cartoon female character is attractive.


I'm confused, are you saying I'm lucky because I'm not arguing with those people or are you saying I am one of those people? :sad:

Am I missing any specifics though?

I mean, from what I've heard that's about right, but I have heard it from fairly biased sources.
Not to mention, in my current mindset (not knowing so much about it) it seems like people are more up in arms about it being an apparent "racism" attack than an 18 year old dying.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> I'm confused, are you saying I'm lucky because I'm not arguing with those people or are you saying I am one of those people? :sad:
> 
> Am I missing any specifics though?
> 
> ...



I never meant to imply you were one of those boys on birth control to sort their acne out, who wank off to Disney female cartoon characters.

BTW He wasn't 18, he was barely 3 weeks past his 17th birthday.

So what exactly do you want me to say to you?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> I never meant to imply you were one of those boys on birth control to sort their acne out, who wank off to Disney female cartoon characters.
> 
> BTW He wasn't 18, he was barely 3 weeks past his 17th birthday.
> 
> So what exactly do you want me to say to you?


Oh okay.

I don't know, I don't care for specifics, but it's such a hyped topic right now I figured getting the jist of it right would help.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> I don't know, I don't care for specifics, but it's such a hyped topic right now I figured getting the jist of it right would help.





> Here is what everyone should know about the case:
> 
> 1. Zimmerman called the police to report Martin’s “suspicious” behavior, which he described as “just walking around looking about.”
> 
> ...


http://thegrio.com/2012/03/19/trayv...d-to-know-about-teen-shot-in-sanford-florida/


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

maybe I should just say

was he profiled? YES

was he profiled as
1) a criminal (that is what prosecution argued)
2) being black
3) BOTH?


A lot of what really went on in the 'fight' we only have GZ testimony, I would ask Trayvon Martin but, you know?


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Couple of years ago over here during the riots people were looting and the media tried to start a discussion about the social issues and shit.
> 
> Fuck that, they were doing it because they wanted free stuff, there was no political or social issues behind any of it.


lol


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

So in essence Zimmerman is in the wrong...


Would I still be right to assume that people care more about the fact it was a 'white' (he ain't even white) man killing a black teen, than a person actually dying?

EDIT: Also how could he tell he was black if he was in his car on a raining night and Martin had a hood on? It was night right?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> So in essence Zimmerman is in the wrong...
> 
> 
> Would I still be right to assume that people care more about the fact it was a 'white' (he ain't even white) man killing a black teen, than a person actually dying?


to quote John Guy, ''this was not about stand your ground, this was about staying in your car''.

Had that happened, a boy wouldn't be dead.
A Court found him and Casey Anthony as 'not guilty' so it is what it is!

How can I answer if you're right?
To me, and me alone, this boy was killed, needlessly might I add, that is a tragedy.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> EDIT: Also how could he tell he was black if he was in his car on a raining night and Martin had a hood on? It was night right?


Yes it was night time, more importantly how could Trayvon have reached for a gun, which was not only black (us ******* must have special night time vision), but also in GZ's back pocket, as claimed?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> How can I answer if you're right?
> To me, and me alone, this boy was killed, needlessly might I add, that is a tragedy.


Because you're active in the thread and possibly talk to people who care about it. I don't have much human interaction. The only humans I interact with don't care.



Nattie7 said:


> Yes it was night time, more importantly how could Trayvon have reached for a gun, which was not only black (us ******* must have special night time vision), but also in GZ's back pocket, as claimed?


I don't know the story enough to say much but Zimmerman was apparently getting his ass kicked so he was probably on the ground?

In the kids defence he PROBABLY would've reached for it to get rid of it if he actually did go for it.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> Because you're active in the thread and possibly talk to people who care about it. I don't have much human interaction. The only humans I interact with don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cared and was angry when Casey Anthony was allowed to murder her child and get found not guilty.
I cared that a teenage boy walking back from a 7-11 was profiled at the very least to be a criminal and was shot dead in self defence. Was Trayvon not entitled to self defence?
Did he not have a fear? he saw a man following him via car and foot, was he not entitled to stand his ground or to self defence?
He wasn't armed with a weapon, but George was, in neighbourhood watch the protocol is to see and report.
It does not show 'to follow/stalk'.

There is no way he could have reached for a gun concealed in the defendants back pocket area in a waistband holster, when the defendant is claiming he was on pinned on the ground.
to quote John Guy, who demonstrated in court, it was ''physically impossible''.

Would George Zimmerman ever have got out his car at night to confront a 'suspicious' person if he never had a gun.

All this would have been prevented had he never got out of his car.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> I cared and was angry when Casey Anthony was allowed to murder her child and get found not guilty.
> I cared that a teenage boy walking back from a 7-11 was profiled at the very least to be a criminal and was shot dead in self defence. Was Trayvon not entitled to self defence?
> Did he not have a fear? he saw a man following him via car and foot, was he not entitled to stand his ground or to self defence?
> He wasn't armed with a weapon, but George was, in neighbourhood watch the protocol is to see and report.
> ...


I don't really want to get into it... :argh:


I just want to know if people are more annoyed because of race issues or a kid dying - not yourself, you covered that already, but the general population.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> I don't really want to get into it... :argh:
> 
> 
> I just want to know if people are more annoyed because of race issues or a kid dying - not yourself, you covered that already, but the general population.


I can not speak for the general population.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> I can not speak for the general population.


What do you think then?


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oxitron said:


> What do you think then?


I don't think anything.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

So who here is upset over the Marley Lion murder?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> So who here is upset over the Marley Lion murder?


I can't believe his own father killed him with the gun he bought him for self defence.

He was a great musician.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Glass Shatters said:


> So who here is upset over the Marley Lion murder?


Yeah I want to know that too, where is the thread?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> Do you mean the London Riots?
> 
> If so, do you know what triggered the rioting?


Yes the man who was shot by the police officer which somehow manifested into Primark shops up and down the country being looted. It was embarrassing for the U.K.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> So who here is upset over the Marley Lion murder?


His murderers were found guilty and sent to prison


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Nattie7 said:


> Nice to see the 'juror' who signed a book deal to exploit the murder of a teenage boy, has had it revoked.


Pretty sure not many would be complaining about her getting a book deal if Zimmerman was found guilty. Kinda of like, how many didnt have a problem with the 5 jurors being white & 1 being Hispanic until the not guilty verdict came in which lead to the jury of his "peers" thing being mocked left and right


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

No big deal, I don't listen to his music so it doesn't bother me. But I wish it was Justin Bieber that was boycotting instead!

"Stevie Wonder boycotts Florida following Zimmerman verdict"

Stevie Wonder plans to avoid Florida at all costs following the acquittal of George Zimmerman in the shooting death of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin in a Sanford, Fla., gated community. 


While performing in Quebec City, Canada, on Sunday, the 63-year-old singer said he wouldn't perform in the state so long as the Stand Your Ground law is still in existence. 


"I decided today that until the Stand Your Ground law is abolished in Florida, I will never perform there again," Wonder told the crowd. "As a matter of fact, wherever I find that law exists, I will not perform in that state or in that part of the world."

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-207_162...boycotts-florida-following-zimmerman-verdict/


Juror speaks out:

"Unidentified juror B37 appeared on "AC360" and revealed that the screams for help on a 911 call were pivotal to finding Zimmerman not guilty of second-degree murder in the shooting death of Trayvon Martin. She told Anderson Cooper that "all but probably one" of the jurors believed the screams were Zimmerman's and also that she would feel comfortable having Zimmerman on her neighborhood watch."

http://main.aol.com/2013/07/14/_n_3...rid7|htmlws-main-bb|dl2|sec1_lnk3&pLid=344301

Could she possibly be a little biased with her comment saying she would feel comfortable with him on her neighborhood watch? Maybe, maybe not


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol at stevie wonder.

what a moron.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> lol at stevie wonder.
> 
> what a moron.


Know what makes him a moron? Zimmerman NEVER used the stand your ground defense. As a matter of fact he said he did not want a stand your ground defense and waived his right to a stand your ground hearing. The stand your ground law was not even part of the case yet he wants to boycott because of that law? Let him, but someone please tell him it has nothing to do with the GZ case.


----------



## Dark-Angel (Jul 5, 2013)

No Stevie wonder concerts for me then I guess oh woe is me please Stevie think of the Floridians


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stevie wont avoid Florida... his crew will just tell him it's Alabama. *


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

they cover this case but never cover the case of one of the worst serial killer ever Kermit gosnell


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Skermac said:


> Know what makes him a moron? Zimmerman NEVER used the stand your ground defense. As a matter of fact he said he did not want a stand your ground defense and waived his right to a stand your ground hearing. The stand your ground law was not even part of the case yet he wants to boycott because of that law? Let him, but someone please tell him it has nothing to do with the GZ case.


He never actually said anything about Zimmerman in that quote though, maybe he just doesn't like the law.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Dark Stark said:


> *Stevie wont avoid Florida... his crew will just tell him it's Alabama. *


I laughed so hard!




Karma101 said:


> He never actually said anything about Zimmerman in that quote though, maybe he just doesn't like the law.


While performing in Quebec City, Canada, on Sunday, the 63-year-old singer said he wouldn't perform in the state so long as the Stand Your Ground law is still in existence.

He would not have said that if the verdict was guilty imo.


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

Dark Stark said:


> *Stevie wont avoid Florida... his crew will just tell him it's Alabama. *


I know. It's all B-Rock "The Islamic Shock" "Hussein in the Membrane" Superallah Obama's fault.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm about 90% sure Florida has bigger concerns that whether or not Stevie comes to their state or not.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Scorpion95 said:


> His murderers were found guilty and sent to prison


1. That doesn't answer my question.
2. His murderers were sent to prison because there was proof beyond a reasonable doubt of murder.
3. Negged.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL, people avoiding a state because of a verdict.

I don't remember anyone avoiding Florida when Casey Anthony got off. Oh, hey, seems the people making these statements and such are all black. Stand up when it involves non-black on black crime, not give a damn otherwise, amirite?


----------



## DVDfreaker (Sep 12, 2012)

Catalanotto said:


> LOL, people avoiding a state because of a verdict.
> 
> I don't remember anyone avoiding Florida when Casey Anthony got off. Oh, hey, seems the people making these statements and such are all black. Stand up when it involves non-black on black crime, not give a damn otherwise, amirite?


Yeah, that is hilarious :lmao


----------



## The 12th Man (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm avoiding NC for their bigotry.

Those in the public bitching and moaning about this are only doing so because they're the puppets of the media. The groups and protesters just wanna get airtime on TV and YouTube.

Don't worry, it'll only get worse in the next year if the state of Massachusetts let a much more higher profile Latino defendant get off the hook to killing an African-American due to lack of sufficient evidence. Now excuse me while I move on to other shit.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Brother None said:


> I know. It's all B-Rock "The Islamic Shock" "Hussein in the Membrane" Superallah Obama's fault.


*It's not Obamas fault. Stevie went blind shortly before birth. *


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

This thread should be closed now..Feels like a thread where its just circling around waiting for someone to take the bait


----------



## The 12th Man (Jul 12, 2013)

http://o.canada.com/2013/07/16/face...d-blocked-people-on-sunday-in-record-numbers/


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

http://www.charlestoncitypaper.com/...spond-to-marley-liontrayvon-martin-comparison



> In the days since a Florida jury found George Zimmerman not guilty of murder in the February 2012 shooting of unarmed 17-year-old Trayvon Martin, an image meme has been making the rounds on social media that compares Martin's death to the June 2012 shooting of local 17-year-old Marley Lion, who was also unarmed at the time of his death. The image makes a few other comparisons as well:
> 
> Around 4 a.m. on June 16, 2012, Marley Lion, then a recent graduate of Academic Magnet High School, was found lying on the ground outside his Nissan Pathfinder in the parking lot at 1662 Savannah Highway. Lion had been shot, and he died after telling police that two black males had approached the vehicle and one of them had shot him five times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

The juror interview on CNN was silly, the lady mentions Stand Your Ground when it wasn't even applicable in the case, but her husband was a lawyer and it influenced her decisions. Another failure by the prosecution, that one juror was clearly bias and sounded like she loved the fact he protected himself, along with book deal and other ways to profit. It's a jury of your peers I guess and seems like majority are sympathetic gun owners in that area. The lack of caring that someone died is the scary part, general sense that he got what's coming to him. Wonder if the perception will change if the molestation charges stick on Zimmerman, because him being prone to violence doesn't seem to matter with the released records.

The federal civil rights case is also silly, sure the cousin now says he hates blacks or has a past of that. It still seems like it's more of hating criminals, can they show that there was never non-black crime in that area that others called in? It depends on the area, people will hate the trend in the area, it could be he just never saw other "suspicious" people, interested to know if he really skips over non-black people walking in the neighborhood.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> 1. That doesn't answer my question.
> 2. His murderers were sent to prison because there was proof beyond a reasonable doubt of murder.
> 3. Negged.


If his murderers were found guilty because the standard of proof was reached, and justice was handed down, why would anyone be mad, unless that was a shitty rhetorical question lol


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Rachel Jeantel insists that cracka is not a racial term for a white person and is actually a word for a wannabe cop. *sigh* I'm done. I can't take any more of this case.


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Rachel Jeantel is the same thing to black people as a KKK member from a trailer park in Alabama who cooks meth in his shed is to white people, a massive walking stereotype who makes everyone else in that particular race look bad.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

insanitydefined said:


> Rachel Jeantel is the same thing to black people as a KKK member from a trailer park in Alabama who cooks meth in his shed is to white people, a massive walking stereotype who makes everyone else in that particular race look bad.


So very sad but so very true.


----------



## Stadhart (Jan 25, 2009)

http://autonomousmind.wordpress.com/2013/07/16/us-government-is-learning-from-the-eu-playbook/

quite like this

I don't know the ins and outs of the case but this is relevant to the bigger picture


----------



## Punked Up (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know if I agree with the decision, but Obama should deal. Let the justice system so its job and don't try to circumvent it by basically trying again in federal court. No power to pick and choose who wins and who loses.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*DOJ solicits email tips in Zimmerman civil rights probe*

The U.S. Department of Justice on Monday afternoon appealed to civil rights groups and community leaders, nationally and in Sanford, for help investigating whether a federal criminal case might be brought against George Zimmerman for the shooting death of Trayvon Martin, one advocate said.

The DOJ has also set up a public email address to take in tips on its civil rights investigation.

Barbara Arnwine, president and executive director the Lawyers' Committee for Civil Rights Under Law – who earlier in the day joined calls for federal civil rights charges against Zimmerman, said that later in the afternoon, she joined a U.S. Department of Justice conference call to discuss the prospects.

“They were calling on us to actively refer anyone who had any information,” that might build a case against Zimmerman for either a civil rights violation or a hate crime, Arnwine said. “They said they would very aggressively investigate this case.”

Arnwine said the call was convened at about 3:30 p.m. by Tom Perez, Assistant Attorney General for the Civil Rights Division of the United States Department of Justice, and included representatives from the FBI, and several federal prosecutors, she said. DOJ officials also said they would open a public email address so people could send in tips on the case.

That email address, which is now in operation, is [email protected].

In addition to Arnwine’s group, Sherrilyn Ifill, President and Director-Counsel of the NAACP Legal Defense and Educational Fund; Laura Murphy, Washington Chapter head of the ACLU; and several national, Florida and Sanford-based “human relations” groups participated, Arnwine said.

During the call, DOJ officials announced they had set up a way for people to send email tips that could help aid in their investigation. The email address will be operational later this week.

Also Monday, Attorney General Eric H. Holder Jr. said a speech at the social action luncheon of the Delta Sigma Theta sorority, that he shares concerns about “the tragic, unnecessary shooting death” of Trayvon Martin last year, and he vowed to pursue a federal investigation into the matter, the Washington Post reported.

Holder pledged that the Justice Department would work to “alleviate tensions, address community concerns and promote healing” in response to the case.

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/os-george-zimmerman-doj-investigation,0,4338518.story


You've gotta be fucking kidding me with this shit. There is not a big enough fpalm in the world for this nonsense.


----------



## Stax Classic (May 27, 2010)

A federal case would be a waste of money on such small charges(in a federal sense)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watch him get sent down for that 1 racist joke he told during lunch break at high school.

Cause that's proof to suggest he's racist. Seriouly, they'll be phoning his old class mates to see if he ever said anything racist.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Another singer showing his opinion on the tragedy:



> NEW YORK (AP) — Bruce Springsteen dedicated his protest song "American Skin (41 Shots)" to teenager Trayvon Martin during a concert in Limerick, Ireland.
> 
> In a video posted online, the 63-year-old singer told the crowd Tuesday: "We'll send this as a letter back home for justice for Trayvon Martin" after noticing a fan's sign that read "American Skin (41 Shots)."
> 
> ...


Link - http://news.yahoo.com/bruce-springsteen-dedicates-song-trayvon-martin-163145963.html


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Springsteen is pro bama so i wouldn't take anything he says seriously.

Also his music sucks.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

^ :lmao Springsteen is an idiot. "Who killed Osama? Obama!" song was just the cherry on top of a shit cake. 



Scorpion95 said:


> If his murderers were found guilty because the standard of proof was reached, and justice was handed down, why would anyone be mad, unless that was a shitty rhetorical question lol


The only thing rhetorical was you responding to a simple question with obvious tongue-in-cheek kobra-like repressed anger. You can still be upset over something regardless if you feel justice was reached or not. Negged again for being sophomoric.


----------



## Stealth420 (Dec 31, 2012)

This trial was similar to the Oj Simpson trial to where a racially biased jury let a guilty man leave free of any charges. Smh it never ends.


----------



## TAR (Jan 1, 2012)

First time i've posted in this thread, thought you guys might wanna watch this.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TheAussieRocket said:


> First time i've posted in this thread, thought you guys might wanna watch this.


and then there's this:

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journa...ia-Arent-telling-you-about-the-zimmerman-case


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Clique said:


> Another singer showing his opinion on the tragedy:
> 
> 
> 
> Link - http://news.yahoo.com/bruce-springsteen-dedicates-song-trayvon-martin-163145963.html


BOSS!!!!


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> ^ :lmao Springsteen is an idiot. "Who killed Osama? Obama!" song was just the cherry on top of a shit cake.
> 
> 
> The only thing rhetorical was you responding to a simple question with obvious tongue-in-cheek kobra-like repressed anger. You can still be upset over something regardless if you feel justice was reached or not. Negged again for being sophomoric.


What's sophomoric is mentioning something that turns out to be less relevant than you think it is, and getting into semantics with people who point that out

eg marley lion has almost nothing to do with trayvon martin so windows could not find guilttrip.exe :kanye

anyHOO






This is very similar to the martin/zimmerman thing in theory, but much more heartbreaking


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Scorpion95 said:


> What's sophomoric is mentioning something that turns out to be less relevant than you think it is, and getting into semantics with people who point that out
> 
> eg marley lion has almost nothing to do with trayvon martin so windows could not find guilttrip.exe :kanye
> 
> ...



There is no point responding to people that are waiting for certain posters to take the bait.
It is also obvious that a lot of those posters never followed the trial, but are coming in here to try stir it up.
Funny that while the initial trial was occurring, there were people totally oblivious to court proceedings but that didn't stop them wading in with total irrelevance.

The attitude of some people,, in that they wanted a not guilty verdict to see the reactions of certain posters, should sum up what types of posters we have here.


Yes that case is heart breaking, but what about the other Florida case about the black teen killed over his 'thug' music?
SYG is being cited in that case, and iirc John Guy is involved in that case too.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> There is no point responding to people that are waiting for certain posters to take the bait.
> It is also obvious that a lot of those posters never followed the trial, but are coming in here to try stir it up.
> Funny that while the initial trial was occurring, there were people totally oblivious to court proceedings but that didn't stop them wading in with total irrelevance.
> 
> ...


I agree, these incidents goes hand in hand imo 
I was just posting this because it was a few hours ago afaik, and only days after the verdict :bh:


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Scorpion95 said:


> *This is very similar to the martin/zimmerman thing in theory*, but much more heartbreaking


No it's not. I've watched most of the Zimmerman trial and Zimmerman deserved to be found not guilty imo. That 75 year old guy should be killed. Fucking disgusting!


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Darius Simmons case which you gave the link to, and the Jordan Davis case are good one's to keep an eye on.
There can be a case made about how similar in nature one could argue.

But mark my words, watch certain posters come here and scream, 'oh you only care when it is white people killing blacks'.

They'll bring up black on black crime stats, or unrelated cases etc.

The ones that do it, are the one's who's intentions are questionable, they must have some deep rooted insecurities.
Maybe some of the issues hit a nerve at their prejudices?
Who knows?

Like people don't care about black on black crime? that is the biggest issue in the black community, there are workshops and charities set up to try and deal with this appalling issue.
I have personally been to BME community workshops, so people can miss me with that bullshit.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Scorpion95 said:


> What's sophomoric is mentioning something that turns out to be less relevant than you think it is, and getting into semantics with people who point that out


Uhm, no. It is entirely relevant. Where was all of the media hype and attention after Marley Lion was shot and killed? Where were the news trucks, countless celebrities, and all of the rallies in support of him? Where was the constant vilification of the person who shot him on Nancy Grace? Where was the FUCKING PRESIDENT holding news conferences about it? Keep in mind, and I understand that you don't quite get it, all of this was happening well before the actual Zimmerman trial, making YOUR point of Lion's killer being sent to prison AFTER the trial wholly IRRELEVANT. If my point is irrelevant, how do you explain the lack of coverage and attention to two cases that while not having the same PROVEN circumstances (considering one had actual proof of there being a "murderer"), had the same outcome? That's right, you can't.

:lebron7


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> and then there's this:
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Journa...ia-Arent-telling-you-about-the-zimmerman-case


This link right here. Holy shit that is a lot of truth. Trayvon supporters and the media don't like the truth. They only want to brandish their torches and promote their own agenda, regardless of the actual truth. The longer this goes on, the more I get pissed about the people claiming racism when in fact they are the ones being racist.


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> Uhm, no. It is entirely relevant. Where was all of the media hype and attention after Marley Lion was shot and killed? Where were the news trucks, countless celebrities, and all of the rallies in support of him? Where was the constant vilification of the person who shot him on Nancy Grace? Where was the FUCKING PRESIDENT holding news conferences about it? Keep in mind, and I understand that you don't quite get it, all of this was happening well before the actual Zimmerman trial, making YOUR point of Lion's killer being sent to prison AFTER the trial wholly IRRELEVANT. If it's irrelevant, how do you explain the lack of coverage and attention to two cases that while not having the same PROVEN circumstances, had the same outcome? That's right, you can't.
> 
> :lebron7


Marley Lion: immediate search for killers, immediate investigation, immediate charge, swift chokeslam of justice
Trayvon Martin: degree of effort in investigation pretty much LAZY, they waited for a formal investigation some reason until all the coverage you spoke of was on their backs, everything was slow and drawn out which allowed extended opportunities for media to jump on it, florida was already getting criticism for being garbage when it came to publicised cases

= different circumstances

Also, my man, DID YOU REALLY MVP YOURSELF LMAO


The Dazzler said:


> No it's not. I've watched most of the Zimmerman trial and Zimmerman deserved to be found not guilty imo. That 75 year old guy should be killed. Fucking disgusting!


It is because a young black dude was shot by a non-black adult on the street and many think it's racially motivated, that's why it's relevant, nothing to do with who's guilty or not


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Scorpion95 said:


> Marley Lion: immediate search for killers, immediate investigation, immediate charge, swift chokeslam of justice


Because there was cold, hard proof of there actually being an outright murder. A-Duh! You don't just convict someone for something that you think that they did. There needs to be proof beyond a reasonable doubt. I know this is lost on you, but having a high likelihood of committing a crime but no proof beyond a reasonable doubt that means that you are NOT GUILTY. And you still don't understand the context of the happenings before the trial.

fpalm


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just looking at that right wing link, few little issues, Hispanic is an ethnicity and not a race!
You can get Hispanics that are white, Amerindian or Black etc
and if race had nothing to do with the case why did Zimmerman's own defence attorney bring in the neighbour who was robbed by AA men, as a reason for GZ having been suspicious of TM?


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Glass Shatters said:


> Because there was cold, hard proof of there actually being an outright murder. A-Duh! You don't just convict someone for something that you think that they did. There needs to be proof beyond a reasonable doubt. I know this is lost on you, but having a high likelihood of committing a crime but no proof beyond a reasonable doubt that means that you are NOT GUILTY. And you still don't understand the context of the happenings before the trial.
> 
> fpalm


LMAO you're answering your own questions my man
Why wasn't there as much publicity with Marley Lion? Because there was proof and the offenders were slapped with sentences in the blink of an eye, whereas there was confusion everywhere in the Zimmerman trial

"I KNOW THIS MAY BE LOST ON YOU, YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND, I KNOW THIS MAY BE LOST ON YOU, YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND, I KNOW THIS MAY BE LOST ON YOU, YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND"

What's wrong with saying that Marley Lion is not very relevant to Trayvon Martin, when he's not

Actually I surrender this thread, continue on your merry day GS, I cannot be bothered lmfao smh


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

Scorpion95 said:


> LMAO you're answering your own questions my man
> Why wasn't there as much publicity with Marley Lion? Because there was proof and the offenders were slapped with sentences in the blink of an eye, whereas there was confusion everywhere in the Zimmerman trial
> 
> "I KNOW THIS MAY BE LOST ON YOU, YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND, I KNOW THIS MAY BE LOST ON YOU, YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND, I KNOW THIS MAY BE LOST ON YOU, YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND"
> ...



Ignore it!

Btw makes you wonder why an innocent man who did nothing wrong, repeatedly lied, and why he lied on camera saying he was totally unaware of stand your ground.............


He can go on Fox TV to give his side of the story but can't take the stand in his own trial? I understand it is his right not to, it worked for innocent Casey Anthony too right?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Scorpion95 said:


> It is because a young black dude was shot by a non-black adult on the street and *many think* it's racially motivated, that's why it's relevant, nothing to do with who's guilty or not


And that's the problem. Outside of America it's just a murder.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Scorpion95 said:


> LMAO you're answering your own questions my man
> Why wasn't there as much publicity with Marley Lion? Because there was proof and the offenders were slapped with sentences in the blink of an eye, whereas there was confusion everywhere in the Zimmerman trial


Oh my Holy God. fpalm

Confusion has nothing to do with the outright vilification of what, at this point, WAS AN INNOCENT MAN before he was even given a trial! Confusion has nothing to do with the outright night and day attention each case has gotten. Why is this lost on you? Two teens, unarmed, one has proof of being outright murdered, while the other didn't have proof of shit, and you decide to cover and fawn over the one with no proof? No one is saying that they had anything to do with one another or the trials themselves, but the ATTENTION each case has gotten.

You're even du...nevermind.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Why are people comparing this to a case with solid video evidence?

Why are people still talking about "Stand Your Ground" when it doesn't apply to this case at all?

If you're doing either of the above please reassess critical thinking capabilities.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> Why are people comparing this to a case with solid video evidence?
> 
> Why are people still talking about "Stand Your Ground" when it doesn't apply to this case at all?
> 
> If you're doing either of the above please reassess critical thinking capabilities.


LMFAO

did you not watch the trial?
Did you not see why SYG was crucial to the prosecution, it wasn't because that law was being used, it was to show, he knew about the law and how he knew how to answer, it was one component in their 'he was a wannabe cop'.
They highlighted why he continually called Tray a suspect.
How to repeatedly used police jargon, how he was an over zealous wannabe.
How he claimed he spread out the arms like law enforcement, did you not watch the witnesses called in to show he A graded criminal law knowledge.
Did you not watch the closing statements or rebuttal, did you not HEAR the defence talk about Stand you ground extensively?
And SYG is one component to self defence he was taught.
Don West and MOM played a blinder with the lecturer I must concede.

I was talking about him denying the SYG because that was heavily talked about in the case by not only prosecution but defence too.

It was a topic talked about within a trial that is why it was talked about, does that explain things for you?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

LMFAO What I said was true regardless of your "overzealous cop" narrative which has little relevance in the realm of reason...

and apparently a court of law. :hayden3


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

I can not be bothered to edit my post, but someone go and google the jury instructions.



> Zimmerman’s lawyer chose instead to go to trial, once again declining to specifically raise “Stand Your Ground” as a defense and keeping the law out of the trial. But the principle’s irrelevance ended the moment the jury received their instructions for deciding the case. As Ta-Nehisi Coates reveals, the written instructions that sat with the jurors as they deliberated made very clear that under Florida law, a shooter has a right to stand his ground:


Also it is effectively because of that law, he was allowed to be found not guilty, that is why it is being DEBATED by many sections on being amended or repealed.


also to note Florida law:



> in Florida, there is no longer an effective distinction. Stand Your Ground is the state’s self-defense law, whether or not a defendant opts to hold a hearing specifically on the question. In fact, this section on the “Justifiable Use of Deadly Force” is the only place in all 27 pages of jury instructions in which the phrase “self-defense” is used.



http://thinkprogress.org/justice/20...o-george-zimmermans-case-after-all/?mobile=nc

It is being debated because it is topical and was within the jury instructions.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> LMFAO What I said was true regardless of your "overzealous cop" narrative which has little relevance in the realm of reason...
> 
> and apparently a court of law. :hayden3


Little relevance?
LMFAO

the jurors instruction included SYG

you tried it though, you tried it!



> Since Zimmerman’s lawyers opted not to invoke Stand Your Ground as a defense, observers have characterized this case as a regular old “self-defense” case, rather than a “Stand Your Ground” case. But what these jury instructions make clear is that, in Florida, there is no longer an effective distinction. Stand Your Ground is the state’s self-defense law, whether or not a defendant opts to hold a hearing specifically on the question. In fact, this section on the “Justifiable Use of Deadly Force” is the only place in all 27 pages of jury instructions in which the phrase “self-defense” is used.
> 
> And self-defense now means shooters may stand their ground not just to prevent death or great bodily harm, but also to prevent the “commission of a forcible felony.” Those who wonder why jurors didn’t expect that a reasonable person in George Zimmerman’s situation should have taken lesser action than firing a deadly shot at a kid whose arsenal consisted of candy and a soft drink – regardless of whether or not he attacked Zimmerman — may find their answer on page 11 of the jury instructions.


a court of law in Florida issued jurors deciding on this case SYG law, apparently page 11 is the smoking gun.


Off to try get a pdf


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't think you read that post. Maybe you read what you wanted it to say in your own mind.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> I don't think you read that post. Maybe you read what you wanted it to say in your own mind.


you forgot what your previous post was about? after I had specifically talked about stand your ground?




CamillePunk said:


> *Why are people still talking about "Stand Your Ground" when it doesn't apply to this case at all?*





Nattie7 said:


> I can not be bothered to edit my post, but someone go and google the jury instructions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nattie7 said:


> Little relevance?
> LMFAO
> 
> the jurors instruction included SYG
> ...


But like you said, something along the lines of Trayvon had it coming, not much more to say.

enjoy your day!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

http://reason.com/blog/2013/07/14/sorry-the-zimmerman-case-still-has-nothi

Stand Your Ground applies to situations in which there is a possibility of retreat, being pinned to the ground and beaten is NOT a situation in which retreat is even an option, thus it does not apply. 



> NPR likewise keeps insisting that the Zimmerman case somehow casts doubt on the wisdom or fairness of "stand your ground" laws. In a story that summarized the events leading to Zimmerman's trial, correspondent Gene Demby said Florida's "stand-your-ground self-defense law...figured to be a major pillar of Zimmerman's defense." No, it didn't, given his description of the fight. And once the trial started, it was obvious that "stand your ground" had nothing to do with Zimmerman's defense. Yet Greg Allen, the NPR reporter covering the trial, said this last week: "Under Florida's Stand Your Ground law, Zimmerman need only convince the jury that he was acting in self-defense and was in fear of death or great bodily harm to win acquittal." Allen forgot to mention that the fear must be reasonable, and he implied that the jury had to be fully convinced by Zimmerman's story to acquit him, when in fact it only needed reasonable doubt regarding the prosecution's version of events, in which the shooting was not justified. Most important, Allen conflated "stand your ground" with the general principle, accepted even in states that impose a duty to retreat in public places, that a reasonable fear your life is in jeopardy justifies the use of lethal force.
> 
> You might think that, given all we now know about Zimmerman's actual defense, critics of "stand your ground" laws would have to find a different, more apposite case to illustrate their concerns. Instead they just barrel along, citing the same phony example again and again, without regard to the facts. It does not inspire confidence in their argument.


As for the jury instructions:



> Addendum: A few commenters note that the jury instructions in Zimmerman's case included "stand your ground" language:
> 
> "If George Zimmerman was not engaged in an unlawful activity and was attacked in anyplace where he had a right to be, he had no duty to retreat and had the right to stand his ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he reasonably believed that it was necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony."
> 
> *That language is part of the standard jury instruction [3.6(f)] in cases where the defendant claims his use of deadly force was justified. But it is hard to see how it applies to the facts of this case, since Zimmerman claimed he was unable to retreat and therefore did not base his defense on the right to stand your ground. The fact that a legal provision was mentioned in the instructions does not necessarily mean it was relevant in reaching a verdict. For example, the instructions also mentioned accidental killings and attacks on dwellings, neither of which applies to the circumstances of the encounter between Zimmerman and Martin.*


Saying that SYG is the reason he got off is just laughable. :hayden3


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

oh moving the goal posts now are we?

You said SYG did not apply, you came in here trying to play intelligent, and you got shown up to be WRONG, WRONG and WRONG!

and you obviously have no clue about the trial or ANY of the issues, so kill the noise.

The Juror B37 when talking about WHY he was found NOT guilty, her words were:


> "no duty to retreat and had the right to stand his ground and meet force with force"


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...lls-for-change-to-stand-your-ground-laws.html

the jury instructions stated:



> he had no duty to retreat and had the right to stand his ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he reasonably believed that it was necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.


That is a direct C&P from the jurors instruction, on the net for all of sundry to use.


THAT is SYG
If a juror is saying that she wanted to find him guilty but the law she quoted was why she couldn't, then what is that?
Hell she all but quoted the SYG and you're here acting a fool!


you tried to come for me, you got checked, so we are DONE


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

:lmao you are entertaining 

Zimmerman's Prosecutors Did Not Think They Were Trying A "Stand Your Ground" Case

http://reason.com/blog/2013/07/15/zimmermans-prosecutors-did-not-think-the



> Reporter: Can you talk about the Florida Stand Your Ground law and whether the changes in 2005 in the law affected the facts in this case and whether this case could have been won, perhaps, pre the changes in the law?
> 
> Corey: Well, justifiable use of deadly force has changed to a certain extent. Stand Your Ground is a procedural mechanism, as we call it, where we fully expected it because of what we were hearing that the defense would request a Stand Your Ground hearing. We would have put on the same evidence. It would have been in front of just a judge instead of a jury.
> 
> ...


Oh but ONE juror came out and said Zimmerman's right to "stand his ground" is why she voted not guilty. Clearly that means the entire case was decided by a law which DIDN'T APPLY, was not invoked by the defense, and was not a part of the prosecution's case. Because, well shucks they said it on the TV box so it must be true.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> :lmao you are entertaining
> 
> Zimmerman's Prosecutors Did Not Think They Were Trying A "Stand Your Ground" Case
> 
> ...


damn homie you're thick



what doesn't your little brain understand about there being no legal distinction between SYG and SD?

what doesn't you're little brain understand about jury instructions?

What doesn't your little brain understand a juror quoted it when she explained why he was don't guilty?


Jury instruction:


> If George Zimmerman was not engaged in an unlawful activity and was attacked in any place where he had a right to be, he had no duty to retreat and had the right to stand his ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he reasonably believed that it was necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.





> Since Zimmerman’s lawyers opted not to invoke Stand Your Ground as a defense, observers have characterized this case as a regular old “self-defense” case, rather than a “Stand Your Ground” case. But what these jury instructions make clear is that, in Florida, there is no longer an effective distinction. Stand Your Ground is the state’s self-defense law, whether or not a defendant opts to hold a hearing specifically on the question. In fact, this section on the “Justifiable Use of Deadly Force” is the only place in all 27 pages of jury instructions in which the phrase “self-defense” is used.


Juror found him not guilty because of


> "no duty to retreat and had the right to stand his ground and meet force with force"



You came in here wrong, and you stay wrong.

Now I will NOT be replying, because you find me entertaining, I just find you to be DUMB and trying to come for me and yo ass got checked MULTIPLE TIMES.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Already explained why just because SYG was mentioned in the jury instructions (along with laws having to do with home invasion, which also had no relevance) doesn't mean SYG laws factored in. Jury instructions aren't all relevant to the case being tried. 

Also if there is no legal distinction between SYG and self-defense then how does SYG matter? It was just self-defense. That's how the prosecutors and the defense saw it.

Please in your infinite wisdom explain to me how if SYG didn't exist Zimmerman would've been found guilty. Walk me through that process (I know you said you were gonna stop responding but lol let's be real).


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> Already explained why just because SYG was mentioned in the jury instructions (along with laws having to do with home invasion, which also had no relevance) doesn't mean SYG laws factored in. Jury instructions aren't all relevant to the case being tried.
> 
> Also if there is no legal distinction between SYG and self-defense then how does SYG matter? It was just self-defense. That's how the prosecutors and the defense saw it.
> 
> Please in your infinite wisdom explain to me how if SYG didn't exist Zimmerman would've been found guilty. Walk me through that process (I know you said you were gonna stop responding but lol let's be real).


you're right I will respond with this.............

I never said I had wisdom, I just read the jurors instruction and listened to why the juror found him guilty, she talked about the jurors instruction and quoted SYG.

when you find me a copy of the jurors instruction which mentions home invasion, then I will explain it to you deal?

speak to you then k?

Great


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah okay so your entire argument is based on one juror's remarks which displayed a flawed understanding of the case and the law.

Great  

As for your request:

http://www.scribd.com/doc/153354467/George-Zimmerman-Trial-Final-Jury-Instructions



Jury Instructions said:


> JUSTIFIABLE HOMICIDE
> 
> The killing of a human being is justifiable and lawful if necessarily done while resisting an attempt to murder or commit a felony upon George Zimmerman, *or to commit a felony in any dwelling house in which George Zimmerman was at the time of the attempted killing.*


Bam you owe me some coke.

I have to go but I'll be back later to read your explanation of how GZ is found guilty if not for a law which doesn't apply to the case according to everyone in the courtroom with a law degree.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

It amazes me how little fact all these Trayvon supporters are going on. It's gotten to the point that they are making up fictional reality to give them reason to wave their torches, quite frankly because they do not have any factual evidence to stand on. They outright don't give a fuck. They are going to wave their torches and make up whatever bullshit backs up their claims, regardless of the actual facts of what really happened.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> Ah okay so your entire argument is based on one juror's remarks which displayed a flawed understanding of the case and the law.
> 
> Great
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao

that isn't stand your ground law, the link I gave you talked about STAND YOUR GROUND, please stop embarrassing yourself.

That is a section of all the relevant law relating to the case that can be applied.

We can list all the defences if you want, except ONLY one was cited by the actual juror WHY George Zimmerman is not in jail right now.

Are you keeping up?

I don't owe you shit, because THIS is STAND YOUR GROUND, note to CP, it actually uses the words stand and ground!!!!


> If George Zimmerman was not engaged in an unlawful activity and was attacked in any place where he had a right to be, he had no duty to retreat and had the right to stand his ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he reasonably believed that it was necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.


Then go and listen to juror B37 saying she had jury instructions and found him not guilty because, i'll give you a clue, she cites STAND YOUR GROUND.

"no duty to retreat and had the right to stand his ground and meet force with force"

Now we are going around in circle.

You claim SYG is not relevant to the case, I prove to you it is, because the jurors instructions tell them it is.

You say that is not why they found him guilty, I tell you, it is because the juror said it was.

That is fact, you came in here and made yourself look a fool.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Nattie7 said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> that isn't stand your ground law, the link I gave you talked about STAND YOUR GROUND, please stop embarrassing yourself.


Uh, I know it wasn't, that's not what you asked for.  



> That is a section of all the relevant law relating to the case that can be applied.


No shit, that's the whole point. That's why stand your ground is in there too. 



> We can list all the defences if you want, except ONLY one was cited by the actual juror WHY George Zimmerman is not in jail right now.


Because one juror decides a trial. 



> Are you keeping up?


lol OH THE IRONING. 

Are you a Rayfu alt by chance? Nah, Rayfu doesn't try to suck his own e-penis in the process of looking like an idiot as much as you do. 



> That is fact, you came in here and made yourself look a fool.


:hayden3 Maybe a little foolish for wasting my time with someone devoid of any ability to comprehend what someone else is saying, and who is a true pursuant of ignorance at any cost.


----------



## Lastmanstanding1 (Mar 16, 2013)

Sorry if already posted. If not, what in The actual fuck? http://www.inquisitr.com/856630/new-black-panthers-offer-10k-for-george-zimmerman-capture-video/

Thank god Zimmerman is found not guilty.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp (Dec 15, 2011)

Did you hear about The New Black Panther Party hunt for Zimmerman? It's an outrage and sad it's tearing the UNITED STATES apart. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfch_cGMqMc


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow these guys are crazy!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Wonder if Zimmerman was an evil white beast when he was starting a business with a black friend, mentoring minority youths, and letting a black family use his home at their discretion. 

But no, accurately profiling a thief as a thief = vicious racist murderer.

Honestly the blatant and willful character assassination carried out by the mainstream media is appalling, people who bought into their narrative should be ashamed of themselves. Think for yourself next time, be more interested in the truth than a compelling story.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Nattie7 said:


> a bunch of bullshit


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

That promo. 

New Black Panthers for WWE Stable plz.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

A$AP said:


> That promo.
> 
> New Black Panthers for WWE Stable plz.


Lol, New Black Panthers vs. The Shield. Book it WWE.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Black Panthers, they preach then spit out racist slurs. No wonder they've always been a joke.


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Check this story out: http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2013/07/18/trayvon-martins-mom-jury-did-see-my-son-as-human/

Trayvon's parents wanted the jurors to think of him as their own son. This is proof to me that they are out for revenge, not justice. Jurors shouldn't be personalizing anyone. It's their job to look at the objective facts and then come to a verdict. In effect she's saying she wanted the jurors to be biased in favor of her son.


----------



## Nattie7 (Jan 28, 2013)

CamillePunk said:


> blah blah blah blah BULLSHIT



god you're a retard

like you were wrong on SYG
like you were WRONG on the juror saying she used SYG to find him not guilty
you're wrong about me having a dick, but then again, you can suck on my imaginary one.

is it so hard for you to understand SYG was in jury instructions, and SYG was a reason a juror went on TV and said they found him not guilty?

I posted fact, you posted fiction, you came in here thinking you were so intelligent, making your little barbs about SYG is irrelevant to this case.
When the own jury instructions said it was relevant, as SYG is effectively the self defence law in Florida.
You had the links where it was pointed out why, even if it is not outright cited as THE reason for shooting dead TM by MOM, it falls within the self defence law.

Now if jury instruction includes STAND YOUR GROUND and a juror went on TV and explained they wanted to find him guilty but in the end using the instructions, they decided GZ 'no reason to retreat and had every right to stand his ground'.

Then why were my statements about SYG law and the juror using it as a reason to find him not guilty incorrect?

You and I were not on jury service, but a juror who was there told the whole world she used SYG to find him not guilty, but I have to ignore her and I'm supposed to believe a retard such as yourself?

God, that tiny little pea sized brain needs some help, i'm sure you can get one of your e-friends to help ya out.

I'll be back from holiday in a couple of weeks to see your reply of back tracking and looking a fool!


You try move the goal posts when you know you're wrong.


SYG didn't apply? :lol Judge Nelson plus both prosecution and defence approved for it to be given as instructions to the jurors, because unlike you, they understand no distinction in Florida between the SYG and self defence!

SYG wasn't why he was not guilty? :lol
So tell that to the juror who was THERE on WHY she said despite them wanting to find him guilty, they read the instructions and concluded 'he did not have to retreat and had every right to STAND HIS GROUND'.


Peace CP, peace!


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

_Someone_ has been gotten to.


----------



## Rayfu (Oct 28, 2011)

> Now if jury instruction includes STAND YOUR GROUND and a juror went on TV and explained they wanted to find him guilty but in the end using the instructions, they decided GZ 'no reason to retreat and had every right to stand his ground'.


Cause the same one said a bunch of other thinks and the other Juror said they dont sahre the same veiws?





> You and I were not on jury service, but a juror who was there told the whole world she used SYG to find him not guilty, but I have to ignore her and I'm supposed to believe a retard such as yourself?


theres more then one Juror, she could of found him not guity cause he is cute, it dose not mean he got off cause he is cute, it matters why the others found him not guity as well.









> SYG didn't apply? :lol Judge Nelson plus both prosecution and defence approved for it to be given as instructions to the jurors, because unlike you, they understand no distinction in Florida between the SYG and self defence!


So why did the judge let Gergore take a non Stand your gorund trial?
how come durring the whole trial it was self defense, where in evrey other trail (thw woman who fired the warning shot) its called SYG




> So tell that to the juror who was THERE on WHY she said despite them wanting to find him guilty, they read the instructions and concluded 'he did not have to retreat and had every right to STAND HIS GROUND'.


She said a bunch of things did a lot fo things.
And stand your ground dose NOT mean the SYG law, she could of meant litlary the guy had a right to defend him self, and not talking about the law 

I.E a guy threatens to punch you if you dont move, you have a right to stand your ground, not kill the guy, stand your ground dont move.



No you did not guess, what what Jour what ever her name? the others have said "she dont speak for them" AND regardless of why theylet them go GERORGE, the only one that matters, turned it down, it dont matter if God him self thinks SYG apllies, if Geroge is not using it, then who ever thinks it dose aplly is an idiot, the fact is, Geroge him self turned it down and the judge allowed it, if SYG and self defense where the same then george would be saying he did not use self defense but thats not the case.


http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...ng=&URL=0700-0799/0776/Sections/0776.013.html



> 776.013 (3) A person who is not engaged in an unlawful activity and who is attacked in any other place where he or she has a right to be has no duty to retreat and has the right to stand his or her ground and meet force with force, including deadly force if he or she reasonably believes it is necessary to do so to prevent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the commission of a forcible felony.


this one is NOT Stand your ground, its part of the OTTHER law

Stand your ground 


> 776.012 Use of force in defense of person.—A person is justified in using force, except deadly force, against another when and to the extent that the person reasonably believes that such conduct is necessary to defend himself or herself or another against the other’s imminent use of unlawful force. However, a person is justified in the use of deadly force and does not have a duty to retreat if:
> (1) He or she reasonably believes that such force is necessary to prevent imminent death or great bodily harm to himself or herself or another or to prevent the imminent commission of a forcible felony; or
> (2) Under those circumstances permitted pursuant to s. 776.013.



http://www.husseinandwebber.com/florida-law-self-defense-use-of-force.html

You can see here even more seperation of the two, two things about self defense one is not SYG


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

Just saw this today:

Looks like George Zimmerman wasn't the only person who was scared around Trayvon. Trayvon wasn't buying tea with his Skittles as reported by the media. Rather, he was buying a drink called Arizona Watermelon. 



Skittles and Arizona Watermelon are two ingredients commonly used to make a popular street drug called "lean" or "purple drank."



Trayvon's Facebook posts indicate he was actively seeking other ingredients to make a batch of lean, namely Promethazine with Codeine VC, Sizzurp being the active ingredient.

http://www.investorvillage.com/smbd.asp?mb=2234&mn=492441&pt=msg&mid=12972428


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Skermac said:


> Just saw this today:
> 
> Looks like George Zimmerman wasn't the only person who was scared around Trayvon. Trayvon wasn't buying tea with his Skittles as reported by the media. Rather, he was buying a drink called Arizona Watermelon.
> 
> ...


Who cares? Can we just move on? I may not have agreed with the jury but Zimmermanns not guilty, none of this stuff about Trayvon or Zimmerman matters anymore.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Arizona watermelon is iced tea and the video in that "article" is one of the most ridiculous things ive ever seen. The article is just speculation .


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Humbled Moron said:


> Arizona watermelon is iced tea and the video in that "article" is one of the most ridiculous things ive ever seen. The article is just speculation .


Enter Skermac. :ann

I still think it's interesting that it's impossible to pin the President down on most issues for a definitive stance, he's avoided any sort of legislation favoring any particular ethnicity, and yet he's come out swiftly and definitively on this case. Fans the flames and provides considerable pressure and justification for the Pro-Trayvon camp.

Then again, when you're in your last term and you know they can't do shit to you, that's the time to just say "Fuck It" and being a normal human being again.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> Arizona watermelon is iced tea and the video in that "article" is one of the most ridiculous things ive ever seen. The article is just speculation .


No, it is not iced tea. It is a "fruit juice cocktail" and even plainly says so on the front of the can and is listed on their website as a "fruit flavored juice drink" and not a variety of any of their types of tea.

Also, it can't be too ridiculous considering Trayvon's autopsy report indicated liver damage similar to that of...DXM abuse. You know, the cough syrup ingredient in lean.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Its made by arizona ice tea. Either way its a baseless pointless article , and the video in it is hilariously pathetic. Zimmerman was found not guilty based on the evidence presented. What point was there to post an awful article with a ridiculous video, that has nothing to do with what happened in the shooting. It doesn't make zimmerman any more not guilty or guilty.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

Whoever does ANY Trayvon Martin "Tribute" songs should can fuck themselves. Whether it's unsigned "artists" or Jay-Z, you just come off as an attention seeking dipshit.


I've tried to avoid talking about this for a while on here. But let me just keep it simple. WHAT THE FUCK IS THERE TO CARE ABOUT?


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> Its made by arizona ice tea.


Pepsi makes Gatorade. Gatorade is not Pepsi. 


> Either way its a baseless pointless article , and the video in it is hilariously pathetic.


It is not baseless. Did you even look at the autopsy report? You can reasonably conclude that the purchase he made was for a batch of lean. It is not definitive, certainly, but nothing in that trial was. 



> What point was there to post an awful article with a ridiculous video, that has nothing to do with what happened in the shooting. It doesn't make zimmerman any more not guilty or guilty.


To make the media's glorified little angel Trayvon be painted in a more realistic light.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

So you disagree that the whole article is just speculation and that the way the video is presented is laughable? The trials over, let it go.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> So you disagree that the whole article is just speculation and that the way the video is presented is laughable? The trials over, let it go.


Why is this so difficult for you to understand? I pretty much told you that the article is not definitive (this makes it speculation, in case you didn't know), but reasonable suspicion is pretty evident especially considering the autopsy report indicated he had the same issues as someone who drinks too much cough syrup. 

Also, this is a place to discuss the entire topic of George Zimmerman and Trayvon Martin. I will decide to stay here and discuss all happenings surrounding it if I so choose. If you don't want to read it, take your own fucking advice and let it go. Don't read the fucking thread if it bothers you so much. Pretty simple to me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*So now we are talking about purple drank :ti*


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

:lol GS why are you so angry? Zimmerman was found not guilty. But ok i'll leave and you keep arguing about if the dead kid was gonna take his candy and make lean. Do whatever makes you happy/angry man


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I can't find the best one where someone said: "if zimmerman is free we gonna rape a white girl lol"


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm assuming those people have been arrested.

Over here in the UK people get locked up over racist tweets.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> :lol GS why are you so angry? Zimmerman was found not guilty. But ok i'll leave and you keep arguing about if the dead kid was gonna take his candy and make lean. Do whatever makes you happy/angry man


How do you interepret any form of anger coming from my textual input on a screen? 

Again, since it obviously didn't sink in the first time, this is a thread to discuss everything relating the topic. If you don't want to read anything relating to the topic, kindly fuck off out of the thread. I am choosing to discuss it here instead of creating a new topic for someone like you to bitch about. Don't click on the fucking thread if you don't think it's a big deal. Anyone capable of forming a thought knows what they're going to read if they click on a thread with "GEORGE ZIMMERMAN" in the title.

For fuck's sake, you were the second one to argue the lean topic. 

Fucking a.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

That big long angry paragraph full of fucks and fuck offs seemed pretty angry to me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

all i got out of this entire trial was honestly a craving for ice tea


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

NOW i'm leaving the thread. But only because i wanted to.















And because i'm sure i'll be told to stop derailing again :side:


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> That big long angry paragraph full of fucks and fuck offs seemed pretty angry to me.


Uhm, no. The "fuck's" that I'm giving you are more along the lines of dismay and shock at the lack of intelligence that you're displaying and that I'm having to tell someone who is telling other people to "let it go" while continuously posting in the thread not heeding their own advice.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Christ on a stick, you just can't stop can you.

SUBJECT CHANGE

Zimmerman was a pussy. A pussy acting within his legal rights in lolflorida according to a jury of his peers.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> Christ on a stick, you just can't stop can you.
> 
> SUBJECT CHANGE
> 
> Zimmerman was a pussy. A pussy acting within his legal rights in lolflorida according to a jury of his peers.


I'm having a really hard time why you're still discussing this case considering he was found guilty and you need to let it go. Weren't you just telling others this?

:lol


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Glass Shatters said:


> I'm having a really hard time why you're still discussing this case *considering he was found guilty *and you need to let it go. Weren't you just telling others this?
> 
> :lol


Look , i'm trying to have a civil debate on the case and since you obviously aren't very aware of what happened in the case (proven in the bold) i would fucking appreci-fucking-ate it if you would fucking kindly fuck the fuck off and fucking let the fucks like this ( _ *points to himself _ )fuck who know a fucking thing or two about this fucking case ,discuss it.







Fuck


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> Look , i'm trying to have a civil debate on the case and since you obviously aren't very aware of what happened in the case (proven in the bold) i would fucking appreci-fucking-ate it if you would fucking kindly fuck the fuck off and fucking let the fucks like this ( _ *points to himself _ )fuck who know a fucking thing or two about this fucking case ,discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, please. Obvious typographical error considering my posts that are littered throughout the thread expressing joy in the verdict. Now you're just grasping at straws. Fucking laughable really. Tell us how we need to let it go again so we can continuously post in the thread about the topic.

:lmao


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Holy shit on the tits of a dog. You need to go. Only a moron would continue to post in this thread and discuss things about it.






Having said that, i would like to discuss angela corey's makeup and will continue to post about it. I thought she wore too much in the press conference.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Humbled Moron said:


> So you disagree that the whole article is just speculation and that the way the video is presented is laughable?* The trials over, let it go*.


Continues posting about it 6 posts and an hour later to try and get the point that he doesn't care about it across. 

:hayden3


Humbled Moron said:


> :lol GS why are you so angry? Zimmerman was found not guilty. But ok i'll leave and you keep arguing about if the dead kid was gonna take his candy and make lean. Do whatever makes you happy/angry man





Humbled Moron said:


> That big long angry paragraph full of fucks and fuck offs seemed pretty angry to me.





Humbled Moron said:


> NOW i'm leaving the thread. But only because i wanted to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Humbled Moron said:


> Christ on a stick, you just can't stop can you.
> 
> SUBJECT CHANGE
> 
> Zimmerman was a pussy. A pussy acting within his legal rights in lolflorida according to a jury of his peers.





Humbled Moron said:


> Look , i'm trying to have a civil debate on the case and since you obviously aren't very aware of what happened in the case (proven in the bold) i would fucking appreci-fucking-ate it if you would fucking kindly fuck the fuck off and fucking let the fucks like this ( _ *points to himself _ )fuck who know a fucking thing or two about this fucking case ,discuss it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Humbled Moron said:


> Holy shit on the tits of a dog. You need to go. Only a moron would continue to post in this thread and discuss things about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Hook line and sinker.


But really , you should stop posting here because it's not worth discussing this case anymore.








The most interesting thing about this case to me is the doll humping each side did. I feel that was a very important aspect. How did everyone else feel about it. Its worth discussing.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

Didn't even read, but make it 7 now. Please tell us more about how you don't care about the topic that you post about in a thread named for the specific purpose.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

^ Quit while you're behind, mate.

Directed at Moron, obvs.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't even care about this topic


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Posting information about Trayvon looking to make a batch of lean is not relevant to the case itself. What it IS relevant to is the media and how they have tried to portray Trayvon as a sweet innocent child who was gunned down for simply trying to walk home with his candy and tea.

The media is full of shit. They used the fact that he had skittles and iced tea and coupled it with photos of Trayvon as an angel faced child to spin this story into what they wanted it to be. Trayvon was a known user of lean. You can call this speculation all you want but we know what he was really getting that stuff for and it wasn't for the uses of an innocent child.

This is not an attack on Trayvon. This is an attack on the media. They don't care what he really planned on doing with that stuff. Anyone who has remotely even followed this case in the slightest has heard the words skittles and tea countless times because the media thought it was something they could use to further their own agenda. They want us to think that this story is about it not being safe for a young black male in this country to walk home at night because of all the racists in the world who are afraid of them. Anything they can use, they'll use, regardless of what was really going on. Skittles and tea in the hands of a child sounds innocent, so that's what they used.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

I miss trayvon.


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

The best part of this whole thread was when ppl took the comments of a guy who willingly named himself Humbled Moron seriously and tried to prove a point.



No justice no peace 

Free trayvon

No mustard no peas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Stay on topic please. *


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Seriously, people need to let this go.


----------



## Cardiac Crusher (Jan 2, 2013)

This random black kid, who was wearing a hoody at that time, approached George Zimmerman threatening him. George Zimmerman did whatever any one of us would do and that is defend himself. This kid shouldn't have went messing around with people like that. However, condolences to the kids parents.


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Humbled Moron said:


> The best part of this whole thread was when ppl took the comments of a guy who willingly named himself Humbled Moron seriously and tried to prove a point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So pointing out someone else's stupidity equates to taking them seriously in your world. 

lol

Oh, well. On topic: rhubarb rhubarb Trayvon and carrots rhubarb rhubarb Trayvon and carrots


----------



## Chip Kelly (Feb 14, 2012)

Point out the flaws in my argument 

I DARE YOU


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Travesty is about the best word I can use for the decision...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Travesty is about the best word I can use for the decision...


*Travesty? How so?*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *Travesty? How so?*


Zimmerman's assertion of his actions being 'reasonable' were bullshit for want of a more delicate word. HE was armed. HE wanted to go after Trayvon and in all likelihood did. The phone calls indicated he wanted to go after him and did Trayvon even know the guy was calling about him? Circumstantial evidence pointed to Zimmerman trying to go all 'bounty hunter' and perform some 'vigilante justice'. He did that based on his own prejudices, which in my opinion were not reasonable. Whether they were racist or ageist or just plain paranoid or even a mix of all of them is up for debate. But his actions were influenced by his prejudicial beliefs. Now if I'm correct the law states a man is allowed to use lethal force on another if he is reasonably acting in defence of his own life. However, Zimmerman was armed and likely chasing down Trayvon Martin. Which one do I think was fearing their life? I'm going to go with the unarmed kid. Not the armed 'bounty hunter'. I feel like the jury made the wrong decision, and I feel like the local police also had the wrong mindset.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm just going to start removing people from the thread who are being obnoxious. Consider this everyones warning.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

raysfan727 said:


> i live in florida its getting fucking annoying about this shit getting threats *case im a white im scared i will get shot*


That's pretty close-minded.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Zimmerman's assertion of his actions being 'reasonable' were bullshit for want of a more delicate word. HE was armed. HE wanted to go after Trayvon and in all likelihood did. The phone calls indicated he wanted to go after him and did Trayvon even know the guy was calling about him? Circumstantial evidence pointed to Zimmerman trying to go all 'bounty hunter' and perform some 'vigilante justice'. He did that based on his own prejudices, which in my opinion were not reasonable. Whether they were racist or ageist or just plain paranoid or even a mix of all of them is up for debate. But his actions were influenced by his prejudicial beliefs. Now if I'm correct the law states a man is allowed to use lethal force on another if he is reasonably acting in defence of his own life. However, Zimmerman was armed and likely chasing down Trayvon Martin. Which one do I think was fearing their life? I'm going to go with the unarmed kid. Not the armed 'bounty hunter'. I feel like the jury made the wrong decision, and I feel like the local police also had the wrong mindset.


*Well no... the trial and the evidence presented in the trial says different. It's not a travesty. It would have been a travesty if someone was found guilty of 2nd degree murder when NO EVIDENCE pointed to that. The jury got it right.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

raysfan727 said:


> im geeting threats on my facebook* i have black friends btw*


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> ...did Trayvon even know the guy was calling about him?


Not too sure what this has to do with anything. 



> But his actions were influenced by his prejudicial beliefs.


A man walking around in a hoodie at night in the rain is cause for suspicion from me whether he is White or black and I hold no prejudice at all. There is a reason neighborhood watch signs look like this:








​


> However, Zimmerman was armed and likely chasing down Trayvon Martin. Which one do I think was fearing their life? I'm going to go with the unarmed kid. Not the armed 'bounty hunter'.


Being armed doesn't give any credence to the point that you are trying to make. Zimmerman didn't get scratches all over his head from taking bumps on the concrete to try and convince Police that Martin beat him up. While Zimmerman was extremely paranoid, which I agree with you on, I highly doubt Zimmerman pulled a gun on him, at which point Trayvon attacked him. You'd have to be a complete idiot to approach a loaded gun staring at you and 100% of people I know would book it. Can you really conclude Trayvon knew he had a gun before attacking and that he feared for his life because of such? If so, based off of what?


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The prosecution's unsupported narrative = fact.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Zimmerman's assertion of his actions being 'reasonable' were bullshit for want of a more delicate word. HE was armed. HE wanted to go after Trayvon and in all likelihood did. The phone calls indicated he wanted to go after him and did Trayvon even know the guy was calling about him? Circumstantial evidence pointed to Zimmerman trying to go all 'bounty hunter' and perform some 'vigilante justice'. He did that based on his own prejudices, which in my opinion were not reasonable. Whether they were racist or ageist or just plain paranoid or even a mix of all of them is up for debate. But his actions were influenced by his prejudicial beliefs. Now if I'm correct the law states a man is allowed to use lethal force on another if he is reasonably acting in defence of his own life. However, Zimmerman was armed and likely chasing down Trayvon Martin. Which one do I think was fearing their life? I'm going to go with the unarmed kid. Not the armed 'bounty hunter'. I feel like the jury made the wrong decision, and I feel like the local police also had the wrong mindset.


Posts like these sound like they came straight from the media. People create these scenarios in their mind on how they wanted things to play out, regardless of the actual evidence of what really happened.

I find your use of "prejudicial beliefs" to be amusing. When you're a neighborhood watch person and your neighborhood has been having problems with break-ins and you see someone in said neighborhood who is unfamiliar to you and that unfamiliar person is walking around at night in the rain looking into houses... then you have 100% good reason to be suspicious of that person. Any reasonable person in that situation would be suspicious because of those circumstances. Call me crazy but I don't see anything wrong with having "prejudicial beliefs" against thieves.

Also, :lmao @ "armed and likely chasing down"

Again, this is based on fantasy scenarios created in your mind based on zero evidence. You're trying to paint Zimmerman as some wild man running down the street waiving a gun in the air and yelling _yippee ki yay mother fucker!_ because it fits with the agenda you want to promote.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I am astonished at all the brainwashed morons here that claim that Zimmerman is actually guilty. Did any of you bother reading about all the evidence in the case, or hell, even reading a paragraph or two for background on what actually happened? Or are you just completely mindless and swallow everything the MSM tells you? It is beyond clear that Zimmerman was innocent, very clear that this case had nothing to do with racial profiling, and hell, even if it did, how does it affect anything? Zimmerman was attacked with no cause by Martin, and had nowhere to go. He called for help at least 14 times, and Martin was on top of him, throwing punches. But, hey, this is an injustice, Zimmerman is actually guilty, and there needs to be justice for Trayvon Martin!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Dark Stark said:


> *Well no... the trial and the evidence presented in the trial says different. It's not a travesty. It would have been a travesty if someone was found guilty of 2nd degree murder when NO EVIDENCE pointed to that. The jury got it right.*


It'd have been a travesty sending an innocent man to jail of course but he clearly wasn't 100% innocent. Even if he'd have been sent to jail for manslaughter that'd have been totally understandable but given the circumstances of the case, Zimmerman should not have been acquitted of all the charges. In all honesty the best case scenario for Zimmerman was that he started the fight but was losing which is why if he hadn't have been convicted of second-degree murder, fine. However, also being acquitted of manslaughter is a different matter. And that's why I believe it's a travesty he walked away, because while it may be reasonable to doubt the murder charge, he did kill someone. In all honesty, I believe that Trayvon Martin was the one who was defending himself. Zimmerman may have shot Trayvon accidentally but he did it. Someone got killed undeservedly and the man who did it got away scot free. That, to me, is a travesty.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> It'd have been a travesty sending an innocent man to jail of course but he clearly wasn't 100% innocent. Even if he'd have been sent to jail for manslaughter that'd have been totally understandable but given the circumstances of the case, Zimmerman should not have been acquitted of all the charges. In all honesty the best case scenario for Zimmerman was that he started the fight but was losing which is why if he hadn't have been convicted of second-degree murder, fine. However, also being acquitted of manslaughter is a different matter. And that's why I believe it's a travesty he walked away, because while it may be reasonable to doubt the murder charge, he did kill someone. In all honesty, I believe that Trayvon Martin was the one who was defending himself. Zimmerman may have shot Trayvon accidentally but he did it. Someone got killed undeservedly and the man who did it got away scot free. That, to me, is a travesty.


*None of that matters in a court of law. NONE OF IT. If you can't prove your case beyond a reasonable doubt then the jury HAS to find you not guilty. If a jury found you guilty without the case being proven then THAT would be a travesty. 

Manslaughter was NOT proven. If it WAS proven then he would have been found guilty of it. As far as the justice system goes Zimmerman did nothing wrong. And that's the way it SHOULD be. NEVER EVER convict someone with no evidence. *


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> It'd have been a travesty sending an innocent man to jail of course but he clearly wasn't 100% innocent.


so someone has to be 100% innocent not to go to jail what and also how do you determine the mathematics of it?

I will not accept a response by anyone but WF resident mathematician TaylorFitz.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Tater said:


> Posts like these sound like they came straight from the media. People create these scenarios in their mind on how they wanted things to play out, regardless of the actual evidence of what really happened.
> 
> I find your use of "prejudicial beliefs" to be amusing. When you're a neighborhood watch person and your neighborhood has been having problems with break-ins and you see someone in said neighborhood who is unfamiliar to you and that unfamiliar person is walking around at night in the rain looking into houses... then you have 100% good reason to be suspicious of that person. Any reasonable person in that situation would be suspicious because of those circumstances. Call me crazy but I don't see anything wrong with having "prejudicial beliefs" against thieves.
> 
> ...


I read about the key evidence before posting. I based my belief on the evidence, at least the evidence I found access to. It's disputable and I know that. I would have understood had Zimmerman been found not guilty of murder in the second degree but acquitted of manslaughter too? That I strongly believe was the wrong decision. Btw, 'prejudicial' belief is perfectly true by definition. His belief of Martin being a criminal had to come from somewhere. I made sure not to claim racial profiling because as you say there could have been and were other circumstances. He WAS armed. And agenda I want to promote? How about the truth? I'm not saying it was totally unreasonable to be suspicious in the circumstances but it WAS unreasonable to act on the suspicion which seemed to have happened, otherwise Trayvon Martin would be alive and the only newspaper headline would be about a slightly over-zealous arrest? We'd still get media outcry but at the end of the day, had Zimmerman just left it at that call and gone home, Trayvon Martin would still be alive and George Zimmerman wouldn't have been involved in anything. His life will change too with the knowledge that he killed someone who hadn't been a criminal. I stand by my point though. The fact that George Zimmerman was acquitted of ALL charges is a travesty. That's my stance. It's mine and mine only. I'm not 'promoting an agenda'. I don't give a shit about agendas. It's my OPINION.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Let's review...



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Zimmerman was armed and likely chasing down Trayvon Martin.





1andOnlyDobz! said:


> In all honesty the best case scenario for Zimmerman was that he started the fight but was losing...





1andOnlyDobz! said:


> He WAS armed.


The scenario you are presenting is that Zimmerman was a crazy armed man who chased Trayvon down because of his "prejudicial beliefs" so he could start a fight with him and then killed him when he started losing the fight.



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I read about the key evidence before posting. I based my belief on the evidence, at least the evidence I found access to.


If that's the conclusion you came to, you either didn't have access to very much evidence or chose to take your evidence from a biased source. No one in their right minds could come to that conclusion based on unbiased evidence.



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> I stand by my point though. The fact that George Zimmerman was acquitted of ALL charges is a travesty. That's my stance. It's mine and mine only. I'm not 'promoting an agenda'. I don't give a shit about agendas. It's my OPINION.


Try, just try, to understand this. There is no evidence whatsoever that Zimmerman was guilty of anything. The only travesty here is that someone is dead. It is NOT a travesty that a man that committed NO crime is now a free man. You don't want justice. You want revenge.

I could tell you that the sky is purple and the moon is made of cheese and call it my opinion but that does not make it the truth. I'm not going to bother explaining the rest to someone who envisions a crazy armed man chasing someone down the street to start a fight. You clearly do not care about evidence and facts. You only care about what version of the story you want to create.


----------



## J.S. (Apr 6, 2013)

So much hypocrisy, liberals are against life in prison for people who rob and kill 6old lady's, but this guy who had nothing bad in mind should spend the rest of his life in prison.

That's what happens when the media forms public opinion.

The people say guilty, LOL.


----------



## HardKoR (May 19, 2009)

All the assumptions that could cause Zimmerman to be guilty are just that, assumptions. You can not, I repeat, *CAN NOT* convict anyone on a damn assumption/opinion. Even if there is the slightest possibility, you have to prove with out reasonable doubt , I repeat, *WITH OUT REASONABLE DOUBT*, that the possibility is correct.

You know according the physics anything is possible. It's completely possible for someone to materialize instantaneously on the other side of the world. I mean is a very very small chance but it is indeed possible. So by that *assumption* anyone here on this forum could be guilty, I mean there is a small small chance you instantly materialized in Florida, grabbed Zimmerman's gun, while being unconscious after Martin slammed his head on the concrete, shot Martin, put the gun back in Zimmerman's hand, materialized back home, Zimmerman would then regain consciousness and assumed he shot Martin before blanking out.


----------



## GOON (Jan 23, 2010)

He saved a life, brothers.

HERO


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

GOON The Legend said:


> He saved a life, brothers.
> 
> HERO


Unfortunately he's still going to be lynched to death at some point :favre2


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

That must be staged.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what i want to know is what colour the family he rescued was


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

That is the real issue here.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

Of all the...

I gotta admit, of all the stories that could have come out next about Zimmerman, this was not at all what I was expecting. I bet it changes no one's opinion. People have decided what they have decided. Zimmerman could cure cancer and some Trayvon supporters would still want to kill him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well cancer doesnt often kill black people, usually that job is left to pork chops

so its unlikely to change anyone's mind


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tater said:


> Of all the...
> 
> I gotta admit, of all the stories that could have come out next about Zimmerman, this was not at all what I was expecting. I bet it changes no one's opinion. People have decided what they have decided. Zimmerman could cure cancer and some Trayvon supporters would still want to kill him.


Correct. Fuck him. He did a good thing though. Gotta improve that public image.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> so someone has to be 100% innocent not to go to jail what and also how do you determine the mathematics of it?
> 
> I will not accept a response by anyone but WF resident mathematician TaylorFitz.


I think my excellence in math and my criminal justice degree makes me qualified to give me an opinion on this. 

His mathematical theory about 100% innocence is foolish since innocence is not something that can be quantitatively defined.


----------



## messi (Jan 22, 2012)

GOON The Legend said:


> He saved a life, brothers.
> 
> HERO


?
And he also profiled an innocent teenager and took his life. 



BLEACH said:


> Unfortunately he's still going to be lynched to death at some point :favre2


That's not unfortunate, that's called justice. 




Calling Travyon a thug as if that's some sort of justification for murdering him is beyond low. Ya, he smokes weed... big deal. If that's qualify you as a thug these days then I guess I am one too, along with millions of other ppl.

The jury really failed this case. I mean, that 1 juror who went on CNN to speak out already had her mind made up before the trial even began.

That woman believes Rachel Jeantel was not credible when she was probably the most credible witness you could ever ask for. She didn't sugarcoat anything, she just told us her version of what happened. Instead of focusing on what she had to say, all she focused on was how she spoke. :argh: 

The jury just couldn't relate and I think race played a huge role in that. I mean, those mothers really couldn't picture their child being racially profiled as many African Americans can. I honestly believe if it was the other way around then Travyon would have been found guilty. Heck, he would have been arrested that same night and charged. No public outcry needed...


Not guilty is just as bad as guilty of 2nd degree. The jury had enough evidence to convict him of manslaughter but they chose the wrong decision and as a result of that, ppl are out peacefully protesting about SYG laws(even though this case was more about self-defense) and civil rights violations.

Justice was not served. Just because they didn't have enough evidence to convict him of 2nd degree doesn't make his story true. After all, the only real person who knows what happened is dead. 

:sad:


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

Fuck me messi is back.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

messi said:


> That woman believes Rachel Jeantel was not credible when she was probably the most credible witness you could ever ask for.


:lmao


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

*Sigh* Why are trolls allowed to continue posting here? I think the mods get some sick joy out of watching them annoy people is what it is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Has anyone seen this?


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Pulling someone out of an overturned truck, doesn't exonerate him, or change the fact that he shot and killed a black, unarmed, teenager in cold blood.


----------

